# JAKARTA | Projects & Construction



## Sbz2ifc

Senayan City Walk is interesting.


----------



## macgyver

encon said:


> sure  ^^


encon you should say .. sure not


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

senayan city walk looks unique, i like it


----------



## marching

I think, so many tall building of university there... Nice city!


----------



## glitz_boy

wah ... Thamrin Square the new proposal very nice leh ...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

WOW!!


----------



## ncon

*142.International Financial Center Sudirman (IFCS) - 9 towers*










status: to be commenced


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*More Update!  *

*Senayan City's Under-Street Parking Area construction *


























*New Rendering of Thamrin Residence *









*SENTRAL SENAYAN II OFFICE TOWER UNDER CONSTRUCTION*


----------



## godblessbotox

wow... jakarta is going construction nuts-o. perhaps i shall stop by there whenst in java


----------



## ncon

*Menara Karya





Oct 15 2006
*


----------



## ncon

*Menara Kuningan 31 Storey *










15 oct 06


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

menara kuningan is looking nice...and menara karya too!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Menara satrio *UPDATE* *


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*SUDIRMAN PLAZA & The Mayflower *UPDATE8 *


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*PACIFIC PLACE (from ASIA INC.) *


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*The 18th Residence @ TAMAN RASUNA *UPDATE*  *


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*October 2005. Rasuna Epicentrum Gate, Marketing Gallery and Bakrie Tower Site *UPDATE* *










[/QUOTE]


----------



## paradyto

Rasuna Epicentrum, nice progress


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

yeah!!


----------



## paradyto

*Kelapa Gading, Jakarta*

by Bozhart...



bozhart said:


> Gading Mediterania Residences (compare its size with the cars at the bottom of this pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menara Kelapa Gading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladian Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wisma Gading Permai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelapa Gading skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more pics, visit http://bozhart.bravehost.com/kg/skyscrapers.html
> 
> .


Good development!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

yeah kelapan gading skyline is growing too


----------



## paradyto

Another Kelapa Gading Pics by Bozhart...

Pic 1









Pic 2









Pic 3


----------



## paradyto

*The Westin*


http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/4655/0001aql8.jpg


----------



## Exx

Universitas Tarumanegara


----------



## marching

XxRyoChanxX said:


> WOW!!


What is it??


----------



## ncon

^^ office building :yes:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

keren banget shapenya!


----------



## Erebus555

Sorry to say but the majority of these buildings look boring. There are some stunners though and I may be looking to make visit sometime in the future.


----------



## sanhen

Wow... 3rd thread already?... so fast!!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Erebus555 said:


> Sorry to say but the majority of these buildings look boring. There are some stunners though and I may be looking to make visit sometime in the future.


as of right now..for me, as long as they're building stuff in Jakarta, I'm happy. :banana:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*More Upcoming Malls in Jtown*

Paragon City, Puri Indah, Jakarta (opening 2009) 









Emporium Mall CBD Pluit, Jakarta (opening 2008) 









Plaza Indonesia (NEW RENDERING) Extension, Jakarta 









Senayan City Walk, Jakarta


----------



## reinhart87

does jakarta really need all of the aformentioned structures? when will the government and businessmen build parks, sports centres, nice marina, clean the rivers, etc..? is living in polution, traffic jam, and amongst supertalls really justify the development? don't have to answer.. just a thought to reflect..


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ that question have been ask so many times...
I really don't feel like answering it anymore ::sigh::...


----------



## ncon

reinhart87 said:


> does jakarta really need all of the aformentioned structures? when will the government and businessmen build parks, sports centres, nice marina, clean the rivers, etc..? is living in polution, traffic jam, and amongst supertalls really justify the development? don't have to answer.. just a thought to reflect..


most of these projects are develop by private developer


----------



## reinhart87

XxRyoChanxX said:


> ^ that question have been ask so many times...
> I really don't feel like answering it anymore ::sigh::...


with all due respect to you, no offense, i just posted my thoughts to enable one to reflect about the development of jakarta in terms of the overall progress. not just about supertalls, malls, wtc, etc. it's good to have those structures, but the question is do we really need it? some might say yes, some might say no. i just want to see my hometown to be a more sensible city to live in... 

if you found that comment offending, i really do apologize. if you don't want to answer it, then don't.. just leave it that way.. 

cheers..


----------



## pencakar langit

Actually, I am quite pleased that these private companies still invest in Jakarta. Although I am not a fan of free-market, private investment is imperative in Jakarta, considering the government's inability to invest in infrastructure. What's more, though, is that many of these private investments will improve roads and pedestrians around them.


----------



## paradyto

*Belezza, 3 towers*



Cah SMG said:


> Almost finished


hmmm..


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

it's almost done? cool


----------



## ncon

*Menara Karya





Nov 13 06







*


----------



## ncon

*Menara Prima 28 Storey *










13 Nov 06


----------



## marching

indistad said:


> According to mediaarchitecture.org:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is sooo COOL :cheers: :banana:


With 2 LED videoscreen??? Wow!


----------



## ncon

^^ think so :yes:


----------



## ncon

*CityLofts SOHO*









Location 
Jakarta, Indonesia.
Building Components 
A 41 story residential building over seven story retail space. Parking is a three-level subterranean structure.
Approximate Area of Construction 
120,000 square meters.

*27 Nov 06*


----------



## ncon

*The Westin/Thamrin Nine Residence *










Location: Thamrin Central Business District
45 storey due 2007

The Westin will consist of Westin Hotel (1-25th flr), service apartment (26-28th fl) and residence/strata title (29-45th flr)

*27 Nov 06*








the left one


----------



## ncon

*Shangri-la Residence*


*27 Nov 06*


----------



## ncon

*Sentral Senayan Office Tower 28 Stories*

27 Nov 06


----------



## glitz_boy

paradyto said:


> They'll following the street line to do the MRT underground


i will think its more difficult to do thathno: oh well, let aside the MRT issue. 

for sure i like the westin design .. somehow ... cool


----------



## ncon

*Capital Residence 3 Towers, Pacific Place (3 towers) *
2 Towers- 38 Stories (143m)
1 Tower - 33 Stories



















30 Nov 06


----------



## ncon

*Sudrman park 43 storey 2 towers *










These photos were taken on 25 Nov 06

Tower B, it was taken from SP garden









Swimming Pool - Bird View









Tower B - finishing









Two Towers









Tower A










hope you enjoy it.
more pictures at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sudirman_park_online


----------



## ncon

*Status of Projects 2005/2006*

*Finished*
The Ritz-Carlton Jakarta - 2 Towers (2005)
SCBD Suites Tower 1 (2005)
Menara Anugrah (2005)
Mediterania Gajah Mada Residences - 6 Towers (2005)
Tanah Abang Market Block-A (2005)
POINS Square apartment - 2 Towers (End of 2005)
The Peak Residential Apartment - 4 Towers (June 2006)
Casablanca Mansion (Finishing 2006)
Senayan Residence - 3 Towers (Finishing 2006)
Pakubuwono Residence - 5 Towers (2006)
Senayan City - 3 Towers (June 23 2006)
Somerset Berlian - 2 Towers (2006)
Manhattan Hotel (2006)
NISP Bank Tower (2006)
Bellagio Residence (end of 2005)
Bellagio Mansion (end 2006)
Sudirman Park - 2 Towers (2006)

*On-Hold/Unclear*
Jakarta Tower
Mega Kuningan Town Park Apartment - 2 Towers
Cyber Estate Gatot Subroto
The Pinnacle (Sudirman Place) Residential Tower
Grand Champa - 3 Towers
Merlyn Hotel 
BDNI Center - 2 Towers
Batavia Perkasa Mix Dev - 3 Towers

*Cancelled*
Sudirman Square Apartment
Kuningan Persada

*Under-Construction*
Thamrin Nine/Westin Hotel
Grand Indonesia - 2 Towers
Shangri-la Residence 
Universitas Tarumanagara 
Menara Satrio 
CBD Pluit - 8 towers
The Regatta - 11 Towers
Teluk Intan Apartment - 2 towers
Sudirman Plaza - 2 towers
Menara Karya 
Pacific Place Phase 1 - 3 Towers
Sentral Senayan Square 2
Jakarta Residence - 2 Towers
Capital Residence - 3 Towers
Oakwood Premier Cozmo 
The East - 2 Towers
Menara Kuningan 
Wisma Bakrie 
Setiabudi Residence
CityLofts SOHO 
Merlyn Hotel - 2 Towers
Wisma Asia II 
Maple Park Golf View - 2 Towers
Palazzo Boutique Residence 
Pasar Mobil Kemayoran Residence - 3 Towers 
Menara Palma - 21 Stories
Talavera Tower
Maple Park Golf View - 2 Towers 
Plaza Indonesia Extension - 2 Towers
Graha Energi
Latumenten City - 3 Towers
Menara Prima 
Rasuna Epicentrum - 20+ Towers
The Belezza Residence - 3 Towers
Menara Gas - 2 Towers

*Projects that are going to U/C*
Metropolitan Complex - 6 Towers
The Icon Residence and Office - 3 Towers
Gandaria Main Street Mix Dev - 5 Towers
Kota Kasablanca - 4 Towers
Kemang Village - 3 Towers
Thamrin Residence - 5 Towers
Galeria Glodok
The Archipelago - 3 Towers
Grand Paragon City - 11 Towers
Senayan City Walk
Thamrin Square- 2 Towers
International Financial Center Sudirman (IFCS) - 9 Towers
Pondok Indah Town Center - 19 Towers


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

nicee update! thanks encon!!


----------



## ncon

^^ welcome


----------



## paradyto

marching said:


> With 2 LED videoscreen??? Wow!


He he he, I think the Bundaran HI will be sparkling Nice^^


----------



## Pablo

wow..they will change the Jakarta skyline


----------



## paradyto

encon said:


>


Setia Budi Residence (?) kay:


----------



## pencakar langit

^^

Sudirman Plaza


----------



## paradyto

Yup.... Sudirman Plaza:bash:


----------



## Exx

*GRAND INDONESIA*



































Grand Indonesia and the westin with the BNI 46 on the center
:cheers:


----------



## Exx

*Thamrin Nine/Westin Hotel*



















^^ 
:bash: 

*Oakwood Premier Cozmo*










*The Icon*


----------



## Exx

*Menara Karya*




























*WISMA BNI 46*









^^ 
nice shoot Encon!


----------



## ncon

^^ thanks for updating this thread Exx kay: !


----------



## TopperCity

Beautiful city!


----------



## ncon

^^ thanks !!!!!!!!!


----------



## paradyto

Exx said:


> *Thamrin Nine/Westin Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> :bash:
> 
> *Oakwood Premier Cozmo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Icon*


Taller than I expected:shocked:


----------



## _BPS_

Very Nice Pics!

I had no idea there was this many builds u/c in Jakarta. Impressive!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

nice update!


----------



## Exx

encon said:


> ^^ thanks for updating this thread Exx kay: !


^^ ^^ 
:lol: :lol: 
Great 1 Encon!!

*The East*









New Rendering:
*Pacific Place*


















I Like this 1!!









:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

I didn't know the east was going to be that tall


----------



## paradyto

GluTTony said:


> Cred: Flickr


Sudirman Parkkay:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

sudirman park sure makes a big diference


----------



## indistad

^^ yeah, its huuugeee... but I think that's about it.. :lol:


----------



## ncon

*Status of Projects 2005-2007 Latest UPDATE!*

*Finished*
The Ritz-Carlton Jakarta - 2 Towers (2005)
SCBD Suites Tower 1 (2005)
Menara Anugrah (2005)
Mediterania Gajah Mada Residences - 6 Towers (2005)
Tanah Abang Market Block-A (2005)
Mediterania Garden Residences - 4 Towers (2005)
POINS Square apartment - 2 Towers (End of 2005)
The Peak Residential Apartment - 4 Towers (June 2006)
Casablanca Mansion (Finishing 2006)
Senayan Residence - 3 Towers (Finishing 2006)
Pakubuwono Residence - 5 Towers (2006)
Senayan City - 3 Towers (June 23 2006)
Somerset Berlian - 2 Towers (2006)
Manhattan Hotel (2006)
NISP Bank Tower (2006)
Senayan Residence - 3 Towers (2006)
Bellagio Residence (end of 2005)
Bellagio Mansion (end 2006)
Menara Karya (end 2006)
Menara Kuningan (end 2006)
Wisma Bakrie (end 2006)
Sudirman Plaza - 2 towers (end 2006/ early 07)
Menara Satrio (2007)
Capital Residence - 3 Towers (end 2006/ early 07)
Oakwood Premier Cozmo (end 2006/ early 07)
Setiabudi Residence (2007)
Menara Supra (2007)
CBD Pluit - 8 towers (2007)
Pacific Place Phase 1 - 3 Towers (July 2007)
Sudirman Park - 2 Towers (2007)
Wisma Asia II (2007)

*On-Hold/Unclear*
Jakarta Tower
Mega Kuningan Town Park Apartment - 2 Towers
Cyber Estate Gatot Subroto
The Pinnacle (Sudirman Place) Residential Tower
Grand Champa - 3 Towers
Merlyn Hotel 
BDNI Center - 2 Towers
Batavia Perkasa Mix Dev - 3 Towers
Polda METRO JAYA

*Cancelled*
Sudirman Square Apartment
Kuningan Persada
Menara Sahid

*Under-Construction*
Thamrin Nine/Westin Hotel
Grand Indonesia - 2 Towers
Shangri-la Residence 
Universitas Tarumanagara 
The Regatta - 11 Towers
Teluk Intan Apartment - 2 towers
Sentral Senayan Square 2
Jakarta Residence - 2 Towers
The East - 2 Towers
CityLofts SOHO 
Maple Park Golf View - 2 Towers
Palazzo Boutique Residence 
Pasar Mobil Kemayoran Residence - 3 Towers 
Menara Palma - 21 Stories
Talavera Tower
Maple Park Golf View - 2 Towers 
Plaza Indonesia Extension - 2 Towers
Graha Energi
Latumenten City - 3 Towers
Menara Prima 
Rasuna Epicentrum - 20+ Towers
The Belezza Residence - 3 Towers
Menara Gas - 2 Towers
Mediterania Garden Residences 2 - 4 Towers
Mediterania Lagoon Residences - 4 Towers

*Projects that are going to U/C*
Metropolitan Complex - 6 Towers
The Icon Residence and Office - 3 Towers
Gandaria Main Street Mix Dev - 5 Towers
Kota Kasablanca - 4 Towers
Kemang Village - 3 Towers
Thamrin Residence - 5 Towers
Galeria Glodok
The Archipelago - 3 Towers
Grand Paragon City - 11 Towers
Senayan City Walk
Thamrin Square- 2 Towers
International Financial Center Sudirman (IFCS) - 9 Towers
Pondok Indah Town Center - 19 Towers
Sahid Sudirman Residence 
Permata Hijau Residence - 2 Towers
The City Tower


----------



## UMD

Any latest picture of the Regatta and the update of the construction? When I was in Jakarta last month, I saw the billboard on the side of the inner city toll road. I am still amazed at the n shaped building. Other interesting skyscraper projects are the Pondok Indah extension and The Archipelago. These 3 projects will surely be the new landmarks of Jakarta.


----------



## indistad

update from Encon

Setiabudi Residence


----------



## indistad

Also, Menara Satrio... though not much too see, but a really cool pic Encon!


----------



## tigidig14

very nice


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

nice update encon!!


----------



## ncon

UMD said:


> Any latest picture of the Regatta and the update of the construction? When I was in Jakarta last month, I saw the billboard on the side of the inner city toll road. I am still amazed at the n shaped building. Other interesting skyscraper projects are the Pondok Indah extension and The Archipelago. These 3 projects will surely be the new landmarks of Jakarta.



I will take the pictures 

abt the Archipialgo :yes: i think they still diggin the foundation no rendering or cranes at the site :yes:

but can spot some trucks and workers  !

Thanks Indistad ~!


----------



## ncon

*The Regatta Residential Suites *

10 Apartments towers (30 Stories) + 1 Hotel (X stories)
Location: Pantai Mutiara










16 Dec 06 

Cranes on the site :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## ncon

*The Regatta Residential Suites *

10 Apartments towers (30 Stories) + 1 Hotel (X stories)
Location: Pantai Mutiara










16 Dec 06 

Cranes on the site :banana: :banana: :cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Mosaic

^^^very exclusive update, Encon.


----------



## ncon

^^ thanks Mosaic !


----------



## indistad

updates from Cah_SMG, thanks..

Government Gas Building



















Pacific Place 



















The Westin


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

thanks for sharing!


----------



## jaystar

jakarta i misssssssssssssssssss uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Exx

Update from alvin 

*Pasific Place*














































wooww... nice shottt !!!


----------



## Momo1435

Lot's of nice developments going on, I can't wait to see the Regatta project finished!  

Thanks for all the pictures!


----------



## wiki

tanks for the update


----------



## ncon

*Grand Indonesia*




























Kempinski Residence:










Westin on the left, Grand Indonesia Office Tower (BCA Tower) on the right:










Construction workers from both sides - Westin and Grand Indonesia - can communicate airborne!


----------



## ncon

*Comparison between JULY and December*

July









Dec









July









Dec


----------



## ncon

*Plaza Indonesia Extension 2 towers *

Ground Breaking 11 Aug 2006 

Rendering:

















Location:









update:
DEC 2006 
Still digging the foundation...Plaza Indonesia Extension (mall), The Plaza Office Tower, and Keraton Residence Tower.


----------



## bola

^^^soo....will EX still be there or demolished?


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ yeah.. I was wondering that too?


----------



## Mosaic

Oh! wow!! they are rising so fast!!! thanks, Encon.


----------



## paradyto

December 26, 2006: Grand Indonesia & The Westin..



Pacific Place (from far away)...


----------



## Muyangguniang

wtf. many things has changed after my last visit to JKT in 2004!!AWESOME!!


----------



## tata

bola said:


> ^^^soo....will EX still be there or demolished?





XxRyoChanxX said:


> ^ yeah.. I was wondering that too?


EX will be obviously demolished. It's only a temporary project.
There's rumors that EX will be moved to Sudirman Place (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=107947) but we are doubtful since SP's concept is totally different with existing EX complex


----------



## paw25694

^^ but it's possible, coz SP's tagline is 'Who said that we are building a new mall?'


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

UPDATE

*THE ORIENTA ! mega kuningan*










*MENARA SATRIO*




















*Oakwood Premier Cozmo*




















*FORUM SENAYAN*











*GRAND INDONESIA*


----------



## Omluki

Pacific Place, some weeks ago


----------



## Omluki




----------



## rilham2new

^^ woohooo ....JAKARTA 2nd Ritz Carlton is really under my attention right now ...


----------



## paw25694

^^ where are you now??


----------



## rilham2new

^^ still abroad ... but for the next 2 days I'll be in JKT..... just waiting for my JKT updated pics


----------



## rilham2new

the latest construction UPDATES from *bozhart*



bozhart said:


> 1.


----------



## marching

I like Mega Kuningan and Grand Indonesia.


----------



## Alle

A lot of space between the towers. Is that a typical SEA thing? (im thinking of Kuala Lumpur)

Looking good


----------



## indistad

^^ it will take awhile before Jakarta fills in. Basically this is the result of an overoptimistic building boom before the 1997 economic crisis, which resulted in a rather expanded and multiclustered CBD. 

Although growth has picked up considerably for the past four years, I'm expecting only the finishing of several clusters, but not the joining of those clusters into one mega CBD.. too bad..


----------



## Alle

Sooner or later they will form a uniform CBD will i believe, and it will be impressive


----------



## marching

I'm looking forward for Kemayoran CBD on rising


----------



## une

*HAMPTON'S PARK*

TOPPING OFF, JUNI 2007 (TOWER A & B)
SERAH TERIMA :
TOWER A : DESEMBER 2007
TOWER B : FEBRUARI 2008
TOWER D : MARET 2008
TOWER C : MEI 2008


----------



## tyronne

I'm impressed--lots of glassy, modern-looking buildings kay:


----------



## afrapradana

Grand Indonesia looks great!


----------



## paradyto

Looks like Menara Satrio but it taller than Menara Satrio

Semanggi Tower by Alvin



Alvin said:


> Now here's an interesting proposal for the land between Plaza Semanggi and Aston residences..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.grahaciptahadiprana.com/...=2&PHPSESSID=75a724a7d5be309b572bd54f460bfbb1


----------



## ZZ-II

looks like a supertall!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

yeahh it looks tall


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Grand Indonesia *

1.









2.









3.


----------



## paradyto

Mega Glodok by Bozhart



bozhart said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


and Graha Energi (the energi) by PAW



paw25694 said:


> Graha Energi


The Energi construction update:
http://the-energy.elga.net.id/progress.php


----------



## paw25694

http://img92.echo.cx/img92/9255/patriapark27ki.jpg

Patria Park Apartement by g4brielle
[QUOTE="g4brielle, post: 13382363, member: 71121"]
1.
[IMG]http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/8474/p5232903resizess2.jpg
2.








3.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## AM Putra

"Hunian eksklusif". What a promotion. The developer is overconfident with the apartment.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

mega glodok is not soo bad


----------



## aranetacoliseum

jakarta is improving..........


----------



## paradyto

*Rasuna Epicentrum Superblock!*

Can't wait kay:



Alvin said:


>


----------



## paw25694

REGATTA RESIDENTIAL SUITES


Farean said:


> The Website is Updated..featuring Development Progress :banana:
> 
> http://www.regattajakarta.com/
> 
> more Renderings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress in *May 2007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos of Progress at the Website...:cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

I think Regatta and Rasuna deserve its own thread just like what we did to GI and PP


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Regatta and Rasuna... glad to see it's finnallyyy rising


----------



## paw25694

there is already regatta and rasuna thread, but the rasuna one mybe abandoned.. hohoho
btw do we have a PP thread in world forum??


----------



## paradyto

Regatta!!!!! kay:


----------



## ncon

paw25694 said:


> there is already regatta and rasuna thread, but the rasuna one mybe abandoned.. hohoho
> btw do we have a PP thread in world forum??


also abandoned


----------



## perekamuda

Nice to see Jakarta is rising and booming... while its also worried to hear its land is sinking (approximately 1 cm annualy)

anyway I hear the govt of DKI Jakarta is now planning to build MULTI PURPOSE DEEP TUNNEL down below the land, one purpose is to prevent big floods (Banjir besar)


----------



## rilham2new

^^ yeah you are right, it is about 22 km long.

Btw, I've seen that the construction in Rasuna Epicentrum has run. There are some cranes moving already .


----------



## paradyto

and the water way start today


----------



## paw25694

*Pluit CBD construction*

Rendering :


















by ILham RJ


----------



## paw25694

*Aston Veranda (ex Slipi Grand Soho)*

Rendering :









Construction :








by ILham RJ


----------



## paw25694

*New Jakarta Stock Exchange Building, Kuningan*
Rendering :


Alvin said:


> I saw this earlier, and I thought it was an old proposal...but according to Detik.com, BEJ is moving headquarters to Kuningan!! Here's what it might look like.
> 
> http://www.urbane.co.id/projects.php?kat=AR&projecttype=Commercial&projectid=1508


----------



## paw25694

*Sentral Senayan II(31 floors)*


bozhart said:


> *June 4, 2007*
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2


----------



## paw25694

*Kota Kasablanka*

Rendering :
--------------------
Kota Kasablanka Mall
--------------------











-----------------------------
Kota Kasablanka Condominium
-----------------------------











----------------------
Kota Kasablanka Office
----------------------










Construction :
1. 









2.









3. Nothing happened to the main construction yet.

c/o Gabrielle & Marinho


----------



## paw25694

*Plaza Indonesia Extension :
The Keraton Apartment Tower (48 fl.), The Plaza Office Tower (47 fl.)*

Rendering :

























Construction :
*1*









*2*









by ILham RJ


----------



## paw25694

*Pacific Place Jakarta*
by Indonesian Forumers


----------



## ZZ-II

thx for your pics


----------



## paradyto

Blue_Sky said:


> I never knew Graha Energi is that tall


So do I, but it will 217m.... Nice


----------



## rilham2new

^^ is it ??? Graha Energi will be 217 metres tall ???


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*GRAND INDONESIA update*













































































































*INTERIOR*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*RASUNA EPICENTRUM*










cranes* 

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*THE CITY TOWER*










u/c


















*MENARA PALMA*










u/c


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*PLAZA INDONESIA extension*










u/c



















*MARINA MEDITARANIA*










u/c




























*SAHID SUDIRMAN RESIDENCE*


----------



## paw25694

nice updates RyoChan


----------



## ZZ-II

jakarta is amazing, thx for the pics


----------



## paw25694

*Grand Kemayoran*, 3 July 2007, by *encon*

Renderings :

























Updates :


----------



## ZZ-II

is that the location of the Jakarta tower??


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

yeah it is


----------



## paw25694

*St. Regis Residence and Hotel - 3 towers.*
(ex on-hold*The Icon*) - by cml and g4brielle










Rendering (design same with '*The Icon*') :



cml said:


> they use the same design like the icon. this day i pass the chase plaza, they've already put the rendering on the fence..
> they'll build 3 tower if i'm not mistaken,,
> 2 towers-> same like the icon VV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other one -> similiar to the old plaza galeria design..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong.. i saw it from car.. so it was just 'sekelebatan'


the news :
*
ST. REGIS TO DEBUT IN THE CAPITAL CITY OF INDONESIA*

Opening in 2011, The St. Regis Hotel & Residences,
Jakarta will Offer Guests Superior Design and Unparalleled Service
in One of Asia’s Most Exciting Metropolises

White Plains, N.Y. / Singapore – April 25, 2007 – Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc. today announced an agreement with Duta Anggada Realty Tbk to manage the St. Regis Hotel & Residences, Jakarta. Located on Jalan Jendral Sudirman – also known as Jakarta’s Wall Street – the newly built property will be ideally positioned to serve the city’s bustling business community. The St. Regis Hotel & Residences will offer 176 guest rooms and 284 whole-ownership residential units when it opens in 2011.

As the economic and political capital of Indonesia, Jakarta is known for its cosmopolitan flair and diverse blend of cultures. One of Asia’s most exciting and most densely populated metropolises, Jakarta is also the principal gateway to the rest of Indonesia. Top tourist attractions include the National Museum, the extravagant Istiglal Mosque, and the city’s most famous landmark - the National Monument. Avid shoppers will delight in the vast selection of designer labels in Jakarta’s numerous mega-malls, while adventurous travelers can explore the city’s traditional markets, which offer everything from produce and poultry to handcrafts and gold trinkets.

Designed by the internationally recognized American architect, Richard Keating, the St. Regis Hotel & Residences, Jakarta offers convenient access to both the business district centered around Jalan MH Thamrin and the upscale residential district of Kebayoran Baru. With a highly coveted address on one of Jakarta’s most prestigious streets in the financial district, the St. Regis Hotel & Residences, Jakarta will be close to a variety of international banks, multinational companies and embassies. The development will comprise a mixed-use complex that consists of the hotel, residences and office space. The St. Regis Hotel & Residences, designed by Dimazo Kato Partnership, will be located in two towers next to the hotel.

“The strategic location of the project in the heart of Jakarta, combined with the uncompromising, bespoke service of the St. Regis brand, will make this property an extremely attractive choice for the world’s most discerning travelers,” said Ross Klein, President, Luxury Brand Group. “Offering premium hotel accommodations and luxurious residences, The St. Regis Hotel & Residences, Jakarta will be a welcome addition to the city’s booming financial district, helping meet the surge in demand from multinational corporations as well as Jakarta’s growing numbers of tourist arrivals.”

Facilities at the St. Regis Hotel & Residences, Jakarta will include more than 5,000 square feet of meeting space, an all day dining restaurant, a specialty restaurant, a health club, swimming pool, business center, and a Remède Spa occupying over 8,500 square feet. In addition, owners will enjoy access to all of the signature services and amenities offered at the hotel.

“We at Pt Duta Anggada Realty are very proud to partner with Starwood on this project, as we feel the St. Regis brand’s elevated status and refined nature reflects where we are headed as an investment property owner and property developer,” said Hartadi Angkosubroto, Chairman of PT Duta Anggada Tbk.. “The St Regis name is synonymous with grace, taste, style and elegance and its unparalleled service will be matched by a property that will set the new benchmark in luxury living.”

Following in the tradition of the legendary St. Regis New York, The St. Regis Hotel & Residences, Jakarta will feature the famed hallmarks of St. Regis hotels – butler service and luxury accommodations for worldly travelers. The renowned St. Regis Butler Service offers unparalleled round-the-clock personal attention to every guest. Trained in the English tradition, the butlers provide ever-present yet unobtrusive service while anticipating guest needs and customizing each guest's stay according to his or her specific tastes and preferences.


----------



## paw25694

by *g4brielle* :eek2::eek2:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

_In Alphabetical Order_

*Ahmad Yani Residences - 2 Tower*
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Ahmad Yani, Jakarta
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 26 Fl.	

*Artha Gading Office Park	*
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Yos Sudarso (Next to Mall Artha Gading)	
Tower / Unit: 2 Office: 20 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 32 Fl.	

*Aston Mangga Dua Hotel & Residence	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Mangga Dua Abdad,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment Storey: 26 Fl. Hotel	Storey: 2 Fl.	

*Aston Veranda a.k.a Grand SOHO Slipi	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Gatot Subroto, Slipi, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Mixed Use: 39 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310456&page=2

*Bank Indonesia Office - Tower A* 
Stage: Post tender 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: ? Fl.	

*Bank Panin - Kelapa Gading	*
Stage: Design 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office:	? Fl.	

*Barito Apartment* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Barito	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 24 Fl.	

*Bekasi Square - Hotel & Apartment (Stage 3)* 
Stage: Design	Location: Jalan Ahmad Yani,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 7 Fl. Apartment: 26 Fl.	

*Blok M Square* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Melawai,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Mall / Shopping Centre:	8 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444171

*Bona Vista Apartment Expansion* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Bona Vista Raya, Lebak Bulus, 
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 20 Fl.	

*Building of Hope Siloam Semanggi Hospital and MRCCC* 
Stage: Design	Location: Jalan Jend Sudirman, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Hospital: 29 Fl.	

*CBD Pluit	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Pluit Raya	
Tower / Unit: 8 (?) Condominium: 16-23 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 90 Townhouse: 3 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 2	Office: 15 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 77 Shophouse: 4 & 6 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=234582

*Central Park* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Tanjung Duren	
Tower / Unit: 1	Mall / Shopping Centre:	7 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 40 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 50 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 30 Fl.	

*Cilandak Office Park - 5 Tower* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan TB Simatupang,	
Tower / Unit: 5	Office: 12 to 24 Fl.	

*Citicon Tower	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Let Jend S Parman	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 20 Fl.	

*City Tower* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Jend Sudirman,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 32 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417057

*Citylofts	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan KH Mas Mansyur, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 26 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212396

*Crown Palace Apartment* 
Stage: Design 
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: ? Fl.	

*Cyber Two* 
Stage: Documentation	
Location: Jalan Kuningan 8,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 26 Fl.

*Danau Puri Marina Reclamation	*
Stage: Design	
Location: Ancol,	
Tower / Unit: 4	Apartment: ? Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Entertainment Centre: ? Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 80 Townhouse: ? Fl.	

*Departement Kesehatan - Rasuna Said* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalam HR Rasuna Said X5 Kav 4-9,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 18 Fl.	

*DKI Jakarta Government Office* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Merdeka Selatan, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office	
Storey: 21 Fl.	

*East Side Apartment* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Supermal Karawaci, Tangerang,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 25 Fl.	

*El Medina	*
Stage: Design	
Location: Warung Buncit	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 24 Fl.	

*Emporium Pluit: Mall and Hotel* 
Stage: Post tender	
Location: Central Business District, Pluit	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 11 Fl., Retail Block: 6 Fl.	

*Essence of Dharmawangsa Esperece Apartment	*
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Dharmawangsa	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 30 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=184024

*Galeria Glodok* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Hayam Wuruk (Eks Kedutaan Cina), 
Tower / Unit: 1	Mall / Shopping Centre: 4 Fl., Apartment: 24 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358080

*Garden City Apartment* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Garden City Residence, CBD S Parman	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 32 Fl.	

*Gold Coast Apartment* 
Stage: Documentation	
Location: Bukit Golf Mediterania	
Tower / Unit: 4	Apartment: 22 Fl.	

*Graha Energi* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Jend. Sudirman Kav 58	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 40 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392595

*Graha Reformed Millenium* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Kemayoran, Jakarta, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 24 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 8 Block	a church, a museum, concert hall and podium	

*Graha Sucofindo - Tower II	*
Stage: Concept	
Location: Jalan Raya Pasar Minggu Kav.34, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 25 Fl.	

*Grand Indonesia *
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin, Jakarta	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 9 to 14 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: ? Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment	Storey: 42 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183495
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458624

*Grand Kartini* 
Stage: Post tender	
Location: Jalan Kartini Raya, 
Tower / Unit: 2	Hotel + Apt: 18 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 15 Office: 5 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=433669

*Hamptons Park: 1st Tower	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Tarogong, Pondok Indah,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 24 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230186

*Hamptons Park: 2nd Tower*
Stage: Construction	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 24 Fl.	

*Hamptons Park: 3rd Tower* 
Stage: Construction	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 23 Fl.	

*Hamptons Park: 4th Tower*
Stage: Construction	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 12 Fl.	

*Harris Hotel* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Boulevard Raya, Kelapa Gading	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 21 Fl.	

*Hotel - SCBD Jakarta* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Sudirman Central Business District	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 22 Fl.	

*Indonesian Fashion Centre* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan MT. Haryono Kav.20, 
Tower / Unit: 2 Office	: 24 Fl.	

*Jakarta Financial Centre* 
Stage: Design	
Location: SCBD Lot 15,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 24 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441394

*Jakarta Park Residence* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Abdul Muis,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 24 Fl.	

*Kamandalu Residence* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Prof. Dr. Supomo, 
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 33 Fl.	

*Kampung Bandan Apartment	*
Stage: Design	
Location: Lodan Raya, Kampung Bandan,	
Tower / Unit: 11 Apartment: 38 Fl.	

*Kemang City - Maryland Apartment* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Taman Kemang,	
Tower / Unit: 3	Apartment: 24 Fl.

*Kemang Village* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Pangeran Antasari, Kemang	
Tower / Unit: ?	: ? Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358511
Kemayoran Residence	
Stage: Design 
Tower / Unit: ?	: ? Fl.	

*Kota Kasablanka: Stage I* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Casablanca	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel + Mall / Shopping Centre: 26 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 32 Fl
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319177

*Latumeten City* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Latumeten	
Tower / Unit: 1 hopping center, 1 apartment, shophouses : 24 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=326583

*Madison Square & Residence	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Raya Kyai Tapa 216	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 32 & 24 Fl.	

*Mapple Park Apartment* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Kota Baru Bandar Kemayoran	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 29 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383850

*Marbella Kemang Residence	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Bangka Raya No.45 A	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 18 & 24 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=308961

*Mediterania Garden Residence 2 - 6 Tower* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Tanjung Duren	
Tower / Unit: 6	Apartment: 35 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233613

*Mediterania Marina Residence - 4 Tower* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Lodan, Ancol,	
Tower / Unit: 4	Apartment: 24, 30 & 32 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235860

*Mega Hill Residence* 
Stage: Construction 
Tower / Unit: ? Apartment: ? Fl.	

*Menara 165* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: TB Simatupang Kav 1,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 25 Fl.	

*Menara Bidakara Office Building* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Jend Gatot Subroto Kav 71,	
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 20 Fl.	

*Menara DEA II* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Mega Kuningan Barat IX,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 16 Fl.	

*Menara Kuningan* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Kawasan Mega Kuningan,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 29 Fl.	

*Menara Palma* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jakarta, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 21 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337404

*Menara Prima* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Mega Kuningan, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 28 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267564

*Mixed Use Development By Paksigurdha Paramatra* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin, Tangerang	
Tower / Unit: 4	Apartment: 21 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Mall / Shopping Centre: 5 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 21 Fl.	

*Monaco Residence Kemayoran (Phase I ?)* 
Stage: Documentation	
Location: Kota Baru Bandar Kemayoran Blok B2,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 36 Fl.	

*Murinda Office Tower* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Kuningan Persada	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 21 Fl.	

*Novotel TB Simatupang* 
Stage: Design	
Location: TB.Simatupang,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 20 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 20 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Retail Block: 5 Fl.	

*Octagone Tower* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Landasan Pacu Barat,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 24 Fl.	

*Pacific Place Phase 1* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Sudirman Central Business District Lot 3A-3B
Tower / Unit: 3	
Office: ? Fl.	
Hotel: ? Fl.
Apartment: ? Fl.
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=483469
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=186560

*Panin Tower* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin, Boulevard Bintaro Jaya	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: Upgrade from 19 to 24 Fl.	

*Permata Hijau Residences* 
Stage: Documentation	
Location: Jalan Kalimaya, Permata Hijau,	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 28 & 29 Fl.	

*Plaza ABDA (Sudirman Plaza)	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Sudirman Plaza Complex, Jalan Jendral Sudirman Kav 76-78	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment & Office: 38 Fl.	

*Pondok Indah Golf Apartment* 
Stage: Documentation	
Location: Jalan Metro Kencana,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 25 Fl.	

*Pulomas Park Center* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Perintis Kemerdekaan	
Tower / Unit: 5	Apartment: 38 Fl.	

*Puri Garden Mansion* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Puri Indah, Jakarta	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 28 Fl.	

*Puri Indah Apartment* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Puri Indah, Kembangan	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 32 Fl.	

*Pusat Mobil Kemayoran* 
Stage: Documentation	
Location: Kota Baru Bandar Kemayoran Blok B2,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Retail Block (automotive): 10 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 36 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335314

*Rasuna Epicentrum: Bakrie Tower* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, Kunigan	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 41 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249026

*Rasuna Epicentrum: High Rise Condominium Stage II - 2 Tower* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, CBD, Kuningan,	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 32 Fl.	

*Rasuna Epicentrum: The Financial Tower* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, CBD, Kuningan,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 14 Fl.	

*Rasuna Epicentrum: TV Studio and Office Tower* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, Kuningan,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office + TV studio: 21 Fl.	

*Rasuna Epicentrum: High Rise Condominium (Stage III) - 11 Tower	*
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said,	
Tower / Unit: 11 Apartment: 32 Fl.	

*Rasuna Epicentrum: The Grove (Stage 1A) *
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, 
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 40 & 32 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Condotel: 12 Fl.	

*The 18th Residence *
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: ? Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233233

*Ratu Prabu residence* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan TB Simatupang,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 35 Fl.	

*Regatta Apartment: Phase I - 4 Tower* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Pantai Mutiara,	
Tower / Unit: 4	Apartment: 24 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274789

*Regatta Apartment: Phase II - 3 Tower* 
Stage: Design	Location: Pantai Mutiara	
Tower / Unit: 3	Apartment: 24 Fl.

*Regatta Apartment: Phase III - 3 Tower*
Stage: Design	Location: Pantai Mutiara	
Tower / Unit: 3	Apartment: 24 Fl.	

*Regatta Hotel: Phase IV - 1 Tower* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Pantai Mutiara, Jakarta,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 40 Fl.	

*Sahid City Superblok: Sahid Perdana Tower* 
Stage: Design	Location: Jalan KH. Mas Mansyur	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 45 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 50 Fl.	

*Sahid Sudirman Grand Residence* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Sahid Puri Kencana, Jalan Jendral Sudirman,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 39 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417778

*Salemba Residence Apartment* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Salemba Tengah II No 10, 
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 28 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217030

*Sampoerna Strategic Square* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Sudirman Square	
Tower / Unit: 2	Office: 32 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363993

*Menara Satrio* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan Satrio,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 35 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=306280

*Shangri-La Condominium / Residence* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan RE Margono	
Tower / Unit: 1	Condominium: 32 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=246184

*Talavera Office Park Phase I	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan TB Simatupang,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 24 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393520

*Thamrin Park * 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan M.H Thamrin	
Tower / Unit: 1	Mall / Shopping Centre: 5 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 27 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 37 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 17 & 35 Fl.	

*Thamrin Residences* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Kebon Melati, Tanah Abang	
Tower / Unit: 5	Apartment: 41 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=366676&page=2

*The Ambassade: Apartment and Suites* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Denpasar, Kuningan	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 29 Fl.	

*The Boulevard* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Fachruddin, Tanah Abang	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 13 Fl., Office: 8 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475650

*The Chase Tower (a.k.a The Icon ??)	*
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Jendral Sudirman, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 55 Fl.	

*The East: Construction* 
Location: Jalan Lingkar Mega Kuningan E3 2 No.1,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 32 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206364

*The Grand Hyatt Residence	*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 46 Fl.	

*The Icon (St. Regis Hotel & Residence)* 
Stege: Documentation	
Location: Jalan Setiabudi	
Tower / Unit: 2	Hotel & Apartment: 47 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488604

*The Icon - Office Building (a.k.a Chase Tower ??)* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Setiabudi, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 50 Fl.	

*The Kuningan Place* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Kuningan Persada Complex,	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment (Infina & Ultima): 32 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office (Lumina)	Storey: 18 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364709

*The Pakubuwono Masterpiece Residence* 
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan Pakubuwono 6,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 40 Fl.	

*The Plaza Tower (Plaza Indonesia Extension*)
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 41 Fl.	

*The Summit* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Kelapa Gading, Jakarta,	
Tower / Unit: 2	Apartment: 24 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214893

*The View Executive Residences a.k.a Mega Glodok Kemayoran* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Kemayoran, Jakarta, 
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 35 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233232

*The Westin a.k.a Thamrin Nine* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin No. 10,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 41 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=184031

*Trisula Office* 
Stage: Construction 
Tower / Unit: ?	Office: ? Fl.

*Wisma Asia* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jalan S Parman Kav 79 / Jalan Tali,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: 21 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375552

*Teluk Intan Apartment - 2 towers* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304915

*Plaza Indonesia Extension - 2 Towers	* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206680

*Gandaria Main Street Mix Dev - Mixed-Use Development 5 Tower* 
Tower / Unit: 1	Mall: 6 Fl.	

*Plaza Asia / Sudirman Mansion* 
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: 18 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 4	Condominium	Storey: 32 & 34 Fl.	
Tower / Unit: 3	Office	Storey: 32 Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=121565

*Setiabudi Residence* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214907

*Patria Park*
Stage: Construction	
Location: Jl DI Panjaitan	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment: 37 Fl.
Hotel	: 12 Fl.	
Retail	Storey: 3 Fl.
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226103

*Pearl Garden*, 
Tower / Unit: 2	towers 
Tower / Unit: 16	townhouses 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214898

*New Jakarta Stock Exchange, Kuningan* 
Stage: Concept 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481680

*Jakarta City Centre* 
Location: Jl. Kebon kacang Raya 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183529

*Kelapa Gading Mall Phase 5	*
Location: Kelapa Gading 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=362643

*Grand Paragon City	*
Location: Puri Indah, Kembangan 
Tower / Unit: 11 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376486

*Dirjen Pendidikan Tinggi Building* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=279045

*Sudirman Plaza & The Mayflower* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206915

*Capital Residences, 3 Towers* 
Location: SCBD, 
Tower / Unit: 3 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183193

*Nirvana Residence, Kemang * 
Location: Jl.Kemang Raya No 72 
Tower / Unit: 14
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452824

*Sarinah Square, Jakarta* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450140

*Senayan City Walk* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397158

*Oakwood Premier Cozmo * 
Location: Mega Kuningan Jakarta 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183119

*Kantor Departemen Perdagangan * 
Location: Gambir 
Tower / Unit: 2	Office: 17 Fl.
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412336

*Bellagio Residence*
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=123160

*Belleza* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=372943

*Belleza Cons pic* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270123

*Bank NISP Tower *‎
Stage: Finished	
Location: Jl. Prof. Dr. Satrio, (next to Ambassador Mall)
Tower / Unit: 1	Office: ?? Fl.	
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267968

*Palazzo* 
Stage: Construction	
Location: ??
Tower / Unit: 1	Hotel: ?? Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229408

*The Archipelago - 3 Tower* 
Location: Senayan 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371981



*On-Hold/Unclear*

*Jakarta Tower* 
Mega Kuningan Town Park Apartment - 2 Towers 

*Cyber Estate Gatot Subroto	* 

*The Pinnacle (Sudirman Place) Residential Tower*
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=107947

*Grand Champa - 3 Towers* 
Status: Cancelled

*Merlyn Hotel *

*BDNI Center - 2 Towers* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327189

*Batavia Perkasa Mix Dev - 3 Towers* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224458

*Windas Apartment	*
Stage: Design	
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, Kuningan,	
Tower / Unit: 1	Apartment	
Storey: 60 Fl.	

*Sentral Senayan Square 2* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310682

*Thamrin Town Square* 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397159

*ALL THE BEST
SKYSCRAPERCITY*

---------------------------------------------------------



g4brielle said:


> the data are from BCI Asia, this forum, my list and encon's list
> thanx to all


----------



## ncon

^^ Jakarta is back on the track again kay:!


----------



## paw25694

*Orienta The East*, Mega Kuningan
Rendering :









Updates by *G4brielle* as 9 July 07:


----------



## paw25694

*Menara Prima*, Mega Kuningan

Rendering :









Updates by *G4brielle* 9 July 07 :


----------



## Exx

> Central Park
> Stage: Design
> Location: Tanjung Duren
> Tower / Unit: 1 Mall / Shopping Centre: 7 Fl.
> Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 40 Fl.
> Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 50 Fl.
> Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 30 Fl.





> Sahid City Superblok: Sahid Perdana Tower
> Stage: Design Location: Jalan KH. Mas Mansyur
> Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 45 Fl.
> Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 50 Fl.





> The Chase Tower (a.k.a The Icon ??)
> Stage: Design
> Location: Jalan Jendral Sudirman,
> Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 55 Fl.





> The Icon (St. Regis Hotel & Residence)
> Stege: Documentation
> Location: Jalan Setiabudi
> Tower / Unit: 2 Hotel & Apartment: 47 Fl.
> Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488604





> The Pakubuwono Masterpiece Residence
> Stage: Design
> Location: Jalan Pakubuwono 6,
> Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 40 Fl.


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

nice "Alphabetical Order" list! good job PAW


----------



## paradyto

Thanx for update Paw


----------



## paw25694

XxRyoChanxX said:


> nice "Alphabetical Order" list! good job PAW


aduh jadi gak enak ama *g4brielle*
------------------------------------
that's *g4brielle*'s


----------



## g4brielle

^^ 
manggil ?? :lol: 

it's ok guys... i thank paw n everyone who post my goodies here.
just feel free anytime


----------



## rilham2new

Jakarta Skyline is going glassier  this year


----------



## LordChaos80

Wow! Seems Jakarta's planning a great leap ahead! Thx for the updates, paw.


----------



## _BPS_

Very nice pics!

Where can I find the official Indonesian economic survey and/or info?


----------



## paw25694

*KEMANG VILLAGE* new design!









@ BPS : i dunno. drop a visit to Indonesia SSC Forum to know more 
@ LordChaos : thx, but those pics arent all mine , you should thank the *Indonesian Forumer*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Graha Energi *update**


----------



## marching

kay: progress! Good Jakarta!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Grand Soho Slipi*










17/07/07 - 7 floor (lucky number S7even) 




























* The Westin & Grand Indonesia*

westin








GI









* {L} Westin & {R} Grand Indonesia*









*Pacific place*




























*cred: g4brielle & paradyto *


----------



## paw25694

-edit- RyoChan has posted it  lol


----------



## allan_dude

Impressive projects! kay:


----------



## paw25694

*RASUNA EPICENTRUM SUPERBLOCK*
update!! 

The Grove Apartment (2 Towers)


djeff said:


> 070718
> they already have started the upper floor.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

asiikkk more update of RASUNA


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Rasuna Epicentrum Superblock* *update*


















Bakrie Tower 









*Concert Hall:*










*Epicentrum Circle:*









*Media Walk:*










*Sports and Entertainment Centre:*










*TV Studio & Office Tower:*










*Riverwalk:*






















*cred: djeff for update*


----------



## paradyto

antv there???


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

* (GI) BCA Office update*



















*CITY TOWER*










*MENARA PALMA*










cred. g4brielle


----------



## paw25694

*Menara Kuningan* - finished


otanx said:


>


*Pacific Place Jakarta* - U/C


otanx said:


> Gosh,
> Security in the PP area is really tight.
> i was taking pics from the distance, and one of the security guard actually ran towards me with the stick and warned me not to take any pics.
> 
> I pretended to be a tourist ( as i came with my aussie mates ) and not understanding what he was saying . hauhauhau so i just smile at him and keep taking pics from the other end. hahahahha
> 
> but its a massive development, very glassy A quality facade. I like it.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Otanx
> 
> The fierce Security guard risking his life crossing the road recklessly just to warn me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Fave pic


*Oakwood Premiere Residence* - topping off (?)


otanx said:


> Very slim and slender looking building. very modern. and would you guys please have a look at the entrance. Star Strk Voyager !!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## paw25694

*Grand Indonesia* - 2 towers, U/C


otanx said:


>


----------



## paw25694

*Rasuna Epicentrum*
The Grove Apartment Renderings


g4brielle said:


> The grove
> (Captured from the grove condominium DVD):


*Updates* :



otanx said:


> entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show stand in The Plaza Semanggi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Otanx


----------



## paw25694

*Graha Energi* - 217 m - U/C


otanx said:


> rendering from the cons. site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cons. Progress ( not that recent , about 10 - 14 days ago, hope thats not too old )


*Capital Residence* - 3 towers - topping off


otanx said:


> The exterior is quite nice, very good choice of colour, dark and sacred - good resemblance of the Prambanan Temple, imagine if they decided to use green or blue for its glass facade, you wouldnt feel 'the Prambanan' at all.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Otanx


----------



## paw25694

*Proposed New Jakarta Stock Exchange*

*1st Design*


















*2nd Design [14 storeys - 87m]*


----------



## paradyto

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *Grand Indonesia Aerial View*
> cred. ALVIN


Growing Fast and awwwwsome!


----------



## paw25694

^^ indeed. i just passed it and City Tower, and it grows fast 
i saw some workers in the Westin, and St. Regis Jakarta is going to use the Icon's design


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*graha energy* *update*
credit: alvin


----------



## paw25694

*Kemang Village* 41 fl x 3, 8 towers [U/C]



paw25694 said:


> *Kemang Village*​
> *Kemang Village* is a 650,000 sqm integrated development, collaboration of 3 famous architects : *DP Architects* - *Bill Bensley* - *Tom Elliot*. Located in *Kemang* district, South Jakarta.
> 
> *Renderings :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> - 325 rooms five star luxury hotel (by Aryaduta)
> - 13,000 sqm Exotic Spa (Aviant French and Wellness Habitat) & Country Club
> - Kemang Top School for 1,000 students (by Sekolah Pelita Harapan)
> - 130,000 sqm Luxurious Mall with "Parisian" Departement Store
> - 8 plex flagship XXI cinema
> - The Premiere, new hub of over 100 fine dinging Cafés-Resto
> - Entertainment hot spot and first class restaurants
> - World Class Health Care Experience Hospital with Centres of Excellence, 250 beds with general services and state of art equipment (by Siloam Gleneagles Hospital)
> - 6 towers of apartments with 3 different zones (The Cosmopolitan, The Ritz, and The Empire)*
> 
> Three tallest towers (The Cosmopolitan tower, The Ritz tower, and The Empire tower) are 41 fl high. The whole complex will finished in 2012, but the mall and the hotel will be opened in June 2009.
> 
> *Updates :*


visit the thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=507434


----------



## paw25694

*The Essence @ Dharmawangsa* 6 towers [U/C]

*Renderings :*




































*Updates :*



paw25694 said:


> *Updates :*


----------



## paradyto

Graha Energikay:


----------



## Manila-X

What's the status of the BDNI Centre or the one by I.M. Pei?


----------



## ncon

^^ possibly cancelled or on hold hno:


----------



## Manila-X

encon said:


> ^^ possibly cancelled or on hold hno:


I hope they don't cancel it. It would be interesting to see a BoC style scraper in a different urban setting say, Jakarta.


----------



## ncon

^^ i hope so 

maybe one day ....


----------



## ZZ-II

not 100% sure but i believe the project is already cancelled


----------



## paw25694

^^ well. i think so. but im really hoping its continued hno:

btw.. updates :

*Pacific Place Jakarta* 3 Towers [U/C]


paw25694 said:


> *The Mall*:


----------



## rilham2new

Wow  ... Jakarta was hit by an Earthquake last midnight ... I hope everything's okay''


EDITED : So far there is NO VICTIM


----------



## rilham2new

*OAKWOOD PREMIER COSMO* - 38 storeys - MEGA KUNINGAN - JAKARTA



Alvin said:


> In my opinion, this is one of the best designed towers in Mega Kuningan. Looks very sleek and modern. I love the clear 'contours'/ lines on the facade...


----------



## rilham2new

*BELLAGIO RESIDENCE* 36 storeys  ... - MEGA KUNINGAN - JAKARTA 



g4brielle said:


> 3/8/07


----------



## rilham2new

*MeNARA PALMA* - 21 storeys - U/C



g4brielle said:


> 3/8/07


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

BELLAGIO RESIDENCE! I wanna live there


----------



## weirdo

great projects :cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*New update!*

*TALAVERA OFFICE PARK*




























*Shangri-La Residence*





































*BELEZZA, 3 Tower*

14/08/07


----------



## Blue_Sky

Great update
Talavera is nice

:cheers:


----------



## paw25694

*The City Tower* 33 fl [U/C]
Rendering :









Updates :


g4brielle said:


> :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:
> 16/07/07



*The Westin* 45 fl [U/C]
Rendering :









Updates :


g4brielle said:


> 16/07/07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South side


----------



## paw25694

*Grand Indonesia* 55 fl and 57 fl [U/C]

Rendering :
Left is office tower, right is apartment tower









Updates:


paw25694 said:


> *BCA Office Tower - 55fl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kempinski Apartment Tower - 57fl*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alun-Alun Indonesia - Just opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossroad of the world - Coming Soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kempinski Apartment Tower - 57fl*


*Plaza Indonesia Phase II* 47fl and 48fl [U/C]

Rendering :

































Updates (foreground) :


----------



## rilham2new

^^ BUNDARAN H.I. indeed will become the new skyline cluster in jakarta kay:


----------



## paw25694

^^ yeah 
with 1 150m, 1 190m, and 4 +200m towers, Bundaran HI area is surely booming
(well Bundaran HI area only sized less than 1km sq )


----------



## paw25694

*The Grove @ Rasuna Epicentrum Superblock* - 2 towers
Rendering :









Updates :


g4brielle said:


> *19/08/07*


----------



## rilham2new

paw25694 said:


> ^^ yeah
> with 1 150m, 1 190m, and 4 +200m towers, Bundaran HI area is surely booming
> (well Bundaran HI area only sized less than 1km sq )


1. Thamrin/Westin 9 (190 m)
2. City Tower (150 m)
3. Wisma Asia (200 + m)
4. Kempinski Residence (200 + m)
5. Plaza Indonesia (office) extension (2nd phase) (200 + m)
6. Plaza Indonesia (apartment) extension (2nd phase) (200 + m)

OMG :eek2: 6 U/Cs of skyscrapers in one area less than 1 sq km ..

JAKARTA is really the most booming city in SE Asia kay:


----------



## lumpia

ilham_rj said:


> JAKARTA is really the most booming city in SE Asia kay:


 you forget about Jakarta's northern cousin, Manila! 

I'm amazed at Jakarta's projects and build in infrastructure! Plaza Indonesia looks kay:!! It seems to be looking more and more a HIGHLY successful city! It shows the vibrant, competitive attitude ASEAN cities are taking! Go Jakarta!


----------



## rilham2new

lumpia said:


> you forget about Jakarta's northern cousin, Manila!
> 
> I'm amazed at Jakarta's projects. It seems to be looking more and more a succesful ASEAN city! It shows the vibrant, competitive attitude ASEAN cities are taking! Go Jakarta!


oKay, one of the most booming city in SE Asia ...


----------



## lumpia

ilham_rj said:


> oKay, one of the most booming city in SE Asia ...


 hehehe! thanks  Ya Jakarta! Kamu cantik sekali!


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Terima kasih


----------



## rilham2new

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *RASUNA EPICENTRUM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cranes*


[/QUOTE]

^^ This location is really close with the GROOVE


----------



## paw25694

*The Westin* 45 fl [U/C]

*Rendering :*









*Updates :*


g4brielle said:


> 23/08/07
> moving....
> North side


----------



## paw25694

*Grand Indonesia* 55 fl and 57 fl [U/C]
Rendering :









Update :


joko said:


> L : Kempinski Residence (57 fl) R : Wisma BCA (55 fl)
> 
> http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=augustend2007227fb6.jpg


*Sahid Sudirman Residence* [U/C]
Rendering :









Update :


joko said:


> http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=augustend2007120ug1.jpg


*City Loft* 30 fl [U/C]
Update :


joko said:


> http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=augustend2007205xm4.jpg


*Starcity* [Going to U/C]
Update :


joko said:


> Gedung Candranaya dipertahankan di bawahnya....
> 
> 
> http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/5634/a8he8.jpg


*Sahid Sudirman Memorial Hospital* [U/C]
Update :


joko said:


> http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=augustend2007120ug1.jpg


*Setiabudi Tower* [Pro]
Rendering :









all images are Joko's


----------



## paradyto

Pawkay:


----------



## rilham2new

Thanx paw.... for the UPDATE


----------



## Muyangguniang

Good update mate!


----------



## rilham2new

^^ WOw, u dont use ANg-San-Suu Kyi avatar, anymore ???


----------



## lumpia

ilham_rj said:


> ^^ Terima kasih


Kembali


----------



## phillybud

Lots of nice buildings going up in Jakarta .... congratulations!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Hampton's Park 2 tower *update**










U/C


----------



## rilham2new

Nice kay:


----------



## glitz_boy

nice.... esp the thamrin resi...

btw, ryochan ini marketing nya Hampton Park yo?


----------



## paw25694

^ no shes not


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ hahahha No I'm not


----------



## ncon

* NEW PROJECTS!*

*Sahid Perdana Twin Towers, 50F, 210 metres *


----------



## lacailacai

WOW :nuts: 
What nice buildings! kay:


----------



## Manila-X

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *Hampton's Park 2 tower *update**


Nice but why did they put Tokyo's skyline in the poster instead of Jakarta? The background is more of Shinjuku


----------



## ncon

^^ most brochures put other cities skyline rather than JKT own skyline 

i dunno why :nuts:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

encon said:


> * NEW PROJECTS!*
> 
> *Sahid Perdana Twin Towers, 50F, 210 metres *


I love this one


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Setiabudi Tower, Jakarta 










The Eminence @ Dharmawangsa 










Graha energy 











Kantor Departemen Perdagangan (2 Towers) **FINISHED**








*


----------



## paw25694

I think Kantor Departemen Perdagangan had finished


----------



## paw25694

paw25694 said:


> *New Project!*
> 
> *Central Park* | 40 fl x3 | 50 fl | 30 fl | U/C
> Rendering :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the project :
> Tanjung Duren, West Jakarta, Jakarta
> A mixed use development to include:
> • a seven-storey mall with a floor space of about 16,332 square meters
> • three 40 storey apartment towers with a floor space of about 137,000 square meters
> • a 50-storey office with a floor space of about 83,000 square meters
> • a 30-storey hotel with a floor space of about 26,000 square meters
> 
> Developer: Tiara Metropolitan Jaya PT ( Agung Podomoro Group )
> Architect: DP Architects PTE LTD
> Local Architect: Arkipuri Intranasional PT


Another Renderings :


















*NEW PROJECT!*
*The Nifarro @ Kalibata* | 5 Towers | U/C


----------



## paw25694

*Grand Indonesia* | 55 fl 57 fl | U/C
Rendering :









Updates :


g4brielle said:


> 13/09/07
> Menara BCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotel Indonesia Kempinski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3some
> L = Kempinski Residence | C = Menara BCA | R = Thamrin Nine Office Tower




*Sahid Sudirman Residence* | U/C
Rendering :









Update :


g4brielle said:


> 13/09/07




*City Loft* | 30 fl | T/O
Rendering :









Update :


g4brielle said:


>


----------



## paw25694

*The City Tower* | 33 fl | U/C
Rendering :









Updates :


g4brielle said:


> 13/09/07




*Plaza Indonesia Phase II* | 47 fl 48 fl | U/C
Renderings :

































Update :


g4brielle said:


> 13/09/07




*Thamrin Nine Office Tower* (ex The Westin Jakarta) | 45 fl | U/C
Rendering :









Update :


g4brielle said:


> 13/09/07
> windowing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> far right




*Menara Palma* | 21 fl | U/C
Update :


g4brielle said:


> 13/09/07


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*good job paw!*


----------



## paw25694

^ thanx 
thank you to Indonesian forumers (esp. g4brielle)


----------



## paw25694

paw25694 said:


> if there is no delay, Pacific Place is going to open in 13 Sept


Unfortunately there is a delay. Delayed to *22 November 2007*. But it's Jakarta's first mixed-use project that opens the whole complex in same time.


----------



## paw25694

*Shangri-La Residence* | T/O
Update :


g4brielle said:


> blury
> 13/09/07


----------



## paradyto

I like Sahid Perdana Twin Towerkay:


----------



## Exx

ooooo000ooooo00oooo nice


----------



## rilham2new

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Woww,,, so many UPDATEs on previous page >_<


----------



## Formu1a

yes ! hopefuly this ALL going in schedule...

:dance:


----------



## rilham2new

^^ I hope so :yes:


----------



## paw25694

get more excited with *Sahid Perdana Twin Towers *| 210 m












encon said:


> maybe taller than 210m ppl  !!
> 
> the red color box indicate the height of the building
> it 210m the top of roof only not yet the spire  :cheers: !!
> 
> see this diagram


by *Encon*


----------



## ncon

^^ i love this project :drool: !!


----------



## paw25694

*The 18th Residence @ Taman Rasuna* | 36 fl x2 | U/C
Rendering :









Updates :


g4brielle said:


> 21/09/07




*Menara Dea II*
Update :


----------



## DAMN I m good

WOW !!! these twins are so wonderfull ! really nice


----------



## rilham2new

Yeah Sahid Perdana twin tower really tastes like super-grande-expensivo projects


----------



## paw25694

^ gak penting. lol :lol: jk
anyway

*Pacific Place Jakarta* | 3 Towers | U/C
Rendering :









Updates :


paw25694 said:


> i found my cable! yay




*Graha Energi* | T/O
Rendering :









Updates :


paw25694 said:


> darned! i resized it too small


----------



## Exx

^^
Wow... nice I really love that part!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Sahid Perdana twin keren banget!


----------



## paw25694

UPDATES by *paradyto*

*Graha Energi* | T/O
Rendering :









Update :


paradyto said:


>




*Grand Indonesia* | 55 fl 57 fl | T/O
Rendering :









Updates :


paradyto said:


>


----------



## paw25694

*Kemang Village* | 8 towers | 41 fl 41 fl 41 fl ??fl ??fl ??fl ??fl ??fl | U/C
Renderings :













































Updates :





























*The Essence @ Dharmawangsa* | 6 towers



















*Korean Town Superblock* | U/C


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ korea town!
thanks for the update


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*GRAND INDONESIA!
"Not recent pics"​*



















^^​


----------



## Jero

^^ Wow, great pics..!kay:


----------



## paw25694

*The Regatta* | 11 towers | 10 x30 fl | ?? fl | U/C
Rendering :


















Updates (actually outdated. One of the 4 towers *Phase I* had topped off, and the other three of Phase I are catching up) :











*Kota Kasablanka Superblock* | 5 x32 fl | 9,5 ha
Renderings :



























Update :


g4brielle said:


> update 28/09/07
> Nothing happened but sand and cement trucks are come and go.




*MMC Tower* | U/C


g4brielle said:


> started construction
> 28/09/07
> Contractor: Hutama Karya
> QS: PT Estimatika Konstruksi Indotek
> Architect: Bita Enarcon Engineering




Another Rendering from
*Sahid Sudirman Residence*


----------



## Exx

^^
nice Paw


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

can't wait to see the regatta


----------



## AceN

^^ YeaAh ! Me too !


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*GRAHA ENERGI*


----------



## ZZ-II

what is the height of this tower?


----------



## ncon

^^ according to ssp.com it is 217m


----------



## Alvin

encon said:


> ^^ according to ssp.com it is 217m


I think it's wrong though...it's more like 170-180 metres.


----------



## paradyto

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *GRAND INDONESIA!
> "Not recent pics"​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^​


Nice pics Ryo


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Cyber 2 Office Tower* Night mode rendering


----------



## rilham2new

Cyber 2 ..is nice :drool:


----------



## Exx

Grand Indonesia Almost done!


----------



## paw25694

*NEW PROJECTS*
*Thamrin Office Park* | 50 fl | 35 fl | 31 fl | 5 fl | Pro
Renderings :






































*Life Tower* | 27 fl | Pro
Rendering :











*New Kuningan Persada* | ?? fl | Pro
Renderings :




















*Kalbe Farma Building* | 16 fl | Pro
Renderings :





























*Trakindo Tower* | 15 fl | Pro
Renderings :


----------



## ncon

i was abt to update this thread with those new projects


----------



## paw25694

^^ lol i feel bad for you con


----------



## Exx

paw25694 said:


> *NEW PROJECTS*
> *Thamrin Office Park* | 50 fl | 35 fl | 31 fl | 5 fl | Pro
> Renderings :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Life Tower* | 27 fl | Pro
> Rendering :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Kuningan Persada* | ?? fl | Pro
> Renderings :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kalbe Farma Building* | 16 fl | Pro
> Renderings :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trakindo Tower* | 15 fl | Pro
> Renderings :


:banana: :banana:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

I like the color of LIFE TOWER!


----------



## ncon

paw25694 said:


> ^^ lol i feel bad for you con


no problem let the battle begin :lol: :bash: 

joking2:lol:


----------



## paw25694

*NEW PROJECT!!!*

*Graha Kuningan* | ?? fl | U/C


----------



## ncon

^^ cepetnya ....


----------



## paw25694

1-0 for me.. lol :naughty: 
jk


----------



## ncon

hno:


----------



## lumpia

sweet! JKT's got some really nice mid-rises planned! I love the Life tower and Kalbe Farma's designs: very sexy! :drool:


----------



## paw25694

^^ thanks 
i also like them. eventhough they're short, their design is impressive


----------



## ncon

* Update !
10 Oct 2007

Ministry of Health Tower


















*


----------



## ncon

*Bakrie Tower*










10/10/07


----------



## ncon

*New Projects*

*Permata Kuningan Office Building - 24 Storeys*




















*Storey: *24
*Developer: *Permata Kuningan, PT
http://www.murinda.com/WebMurinda/home.asp

*UPDATE as 10 OCT 07*


----------



## ncon

*The City Tower* | 33 fl | U/C
Rendering :









Updates :

10/10/07


----------



## ncon

*Menara Palma* | 21 fl | U/C
Rendering :










10/10/07


----------



## ncon

thanks g4brille for the photos kay:!!


----------



## AceN

^^ GoOd joB con !


----------



## paw25694

1-1 con.. haha hno::lol:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

yes! Bakrie Tower is going up!!


----------



## ncon

paw25694 said:


> 1-1 con.. haha hno::lol:


OH YES !! :banana:


----------



## g4brielle

encon said:


> thanks g4brille for the photos kay:!!


u'r welcome, con :booze: 
Btw .. pic city tower-nya masi kurang satu kynya, yang pertama
kmaren salah post depkes office tapi dah diganti.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=15815118&postcount=66


----------



## velut arbor aevo

Jakarta is certainly having a boom in construction


----------



## paw25694

^^ yes! 
thanks anyway


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Menara Palma would look even more cooler if it was taller


----------



## paradyto

Bakrie Tower, hmmmmkay:


----------



## dida888

great disign , i also like them


----------



## ncon

*BCA Office Tower (55 fl) T/O*








already tall


----------



## paw25694

*NEW PROJECT!*
*Metro Marina Ancol* | 30fl x2 | Pro

















*UPDATES!*
*Grand Indonesia* | 55 fl | 57 fl | T/O
Rendering :


















Updates :
BCA Tower | 55 fl | T/O


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

asikk ada project baru


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ true... they should switch


----------



## ncon

*Rasuna Epicentrum Updates !*




























Update
Photos of Rasuna Epicentrum Project taken from Aston Rasuna Residence.







thanks to djeff


----------



## ncon

*New Projects!*

[email protected] 

Developer: Putra Indonesia Bersama
*Architect*  Art Design Indonesia  

24 Storey Apartment - 3 Tower
25 Storey Office - 1 Tower

www.artdesignindonesia.com 

























[/


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Rasuna! one of my favorite!


----------



## ncon

^^ same here

the most anticipated projects


----------



## ncon

*UPDATES!*

*Grand Indonesia* | 55 fl (BCA Tower) | 57 fl (Kempinski Residence) | T/O
Rendering :









Updates 

*24/10/07*
Slim n' tall









Fat n' Short









*Kempinski Apartment*
*24/10/07
*


----------



## ncon

*The City Tower* | 33 fl | U/C
Rendering :









Updates :

*24/10/07
*



























di ujungnya nich


----------



## ncon

*Menara Palma* | 21 fl | U/C
Rendering :










*24/10/07
*


----------



## ncon

*Talavera office Park*










*23/10/07* 


























*
Swimming pool - higher elevation than the lobby*


----------



## ncon

*Plaza Indonesia Phase II *| 47 fl | 48 fl | U/C
Renderings :

















*da sun is in da west!!
24/10/07*



















*white shirt*


----------



## rilham2new

Hhahah, I always love Frequently updatedv CONSTRUCTION thread ... thanx to GABRIELLE


----------



## Alle

Congratulations to all these quality developements.


----------



## paradyto

Improving, not just a renderingkay:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Alle said:


> Congratulations to all these quality developements.


Tack så mycket


----------



## paw25694

encon said:


> *New Projects
> 
> Ciputra World*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Globe Asia magazine
> 
> Thanks to Alvin
> 
> Here's the lowdown:
> - The project will be built in two phases.
> - Phase I is construction of the mall and the three 20 storey towers that stand on it. This is due to begin end of this year, but dont be surprised if it's delayed to Q1 2008. THe structure of the building should finish by mid-2009.
> - Phase 2 is unknown.
> But the whole project is scheduled to finish by end-2010.




Another renderings of *Ciputra World* | Pro





































Old Design :


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

wish they were taller, but it's ok I guess


----------



## paradyto

me too

Wow, with monorail systemkay: and so many cluster in Jakarta....


----------



## glitz_boy

wow the new Ciputra World is nice ...


----------



## rilham2new

Ciputra world kay:


----------



## Dazon

I love Ciputro World so many glassy tower...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

do u guys notice the birds in the renderings..haha


----------



## lumpia

wow! Ciputra World looks really impressive! Whats the status with the monorail? Have they started construction yet?


----------



## Jero

No, unfortunately they canceled if I'm right..


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ I don't think it's canceled yet, the status is unknown I think


----------



## ncon

unclear


----------



## paradyto

Just looking for a new Governor, I think it's on hold temporary.


----------



## paw25694

*Jakarta Diagram* by *Dazon aka Exx*








some of them are still U/C


----------



## paw25694

List of Under Constructions
(not in correct alphabetical order)
 _Under Construction / Post Tender stage / Approved Design to continue construction_

*The Ambassade *
Location: Jalan Denpasar, Kuningan
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 29 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518466 

*Aston Veranda a.k.a Grand SOHO Slipi *
Location: Jalan Gatot Subroto, Slipi, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Mixed Use: 39 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310456&page=2

*Blok M Square* 
Location: Jalan Melawai, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Mall / Shopping Centre: 8 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=444171

*Bona Vista Apartment Expansion* 
Location: Jalan Bona Vista Raya, Lebak Bulus, 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 20 Fl. 

*Building of Hope Siloam Semanggi Hospital and MRCCC* 
Location: Jalan Jend Sudirman, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hospital: 29 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523215 

*The Boulevard* 
Location: Jalan Fachruddin, Tanah Abang 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 13 Fl., Office: 8 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475650

*CBD Pluit *
Location: Jalan Pluit Raya 
Tower / Unit: 8 (?) Condominium: 16-23 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 90 Townhouse: 3 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 2 Office: 15 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 77 Shophouse: 4 & 6 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=234582

*Central Park*Location: Tanjung Duren 
Tower / Unit: 1 Mall / Shopping Centre: 7 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 3 Apartment: 40 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 50 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 30 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256857 

*Ciputra World Jakarta*
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Dr. Satrio & Jl. Casablanca
Tower / Unit: 9 (approx) Mix Used: 30+ Fl. 

*Citicon** Tower*
Location: Jalan Let Jend S Parman 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 20 Fl. 

*City** Park Apartment *
Location: Raya Kapuk Cengkareng, Jakarta Barat 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment + Mixed Use
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=527005 


*City** Tower* 
Location: Jalan Jend Sudirman, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 32 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417057

*Cyber Two *
Location: Jalan Kuningan 8, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 26 Fl.
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=521407 

*Departement Kesehatan - Rasuna Said* 
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said X5 Kav 4-9, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 18 Fl. 

*DKI Jakarta Government Office* 
Location: Jalan Merdeka Selatan, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 21 Fl. 

*Emporium Pluit: Mall and Hotel* 
Location: Central Business District, Pluit 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 11 Fl., Retail Block: 6 Fl. 

*Essence of Dharmawangsa - Esperece Apartment *
Location: Jalan Dharmawangsa 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 30 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=184024

*Galeria Glodok* 
Location: Jalan Hayam Wuruk (Eks Kedutaan Cina), 
Tower / Unit: 1 Mall / Shopping Centre: 4 Fl., Apartment: 24 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358080

*Gandaria Main Street Mix Dev - Mixed-Use Development 5 Tower* 
Location: Jalan Gandaria, Kebayoran Baru
Tower / Unit: 1 six-storey mall, 1 eighteen-storey hotel, 4 Thirty Two and Thirty Four storey condominium towers, 1 Thirty Two-storey office 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280599 

*Graha Energi* 
Location: Jalan Jend. Sudirman Kav 58 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 40 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392595

*Graha Reformed Millenium* 
Location: Kemayoran, Jakarta, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 24 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 8 Block to consist a church, a museum, concert hall and podium 

*Grand Indonesia – BCA Office *
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin, Jakarta 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 54 Fl. 
Link Part 1: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183495
Link Part 2: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458624
Link Part 3: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530731

*Grand Indonesia – Kempinski Hotel*
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin, Jakarta . 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 55 Fl. 
Link Part 1: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=183495
Link Part 2: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=458624
Link Part 3: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=530731 

*Grand** Paragon City *
Location: Puri Indah, Kembangan 
Tower / Unit: 11 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376486

*Hamptons** Park**: *
Location: Jalan Tarogong, Pondok Indah, 
1st Tower: Apartment: 24 Fl. 
2nd Tower: Apartment: 24 Fl. 
3rd Tower: Apartment: 23 Fl. 
4th Tower: Apartment: 12 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230186

*Kantor Departemen Perdagangan * 
Location: Gambir 
Tower / Unit: 2 Office: 17 Fl.
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412336

*Kelapa Gading Mall Phase 5 *
Location: Kelapa Gading 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=362643

*Kemang** Village* 
Location: Jalan Pangeran Antasari, Kemang 
Tower / Unit: 6 Tower
1 Mall: ... Floor
1 Hotel: ... Floor
1 School: ... Floor
1 Hospital: ... Floor
1 Health Centre: ... Floor
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358511

*The Kuningan Place* 
Location: Kuningan Persada Complex, 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment (Infina & Ultima): 32 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office (Lumina) : 18 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=364709

*The Lavande* 
Location: Jl. Prof Dr. Soepomo 231 Jakarta
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 33 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=326583

*Life** Tower* 
Location: Jl. HR Rasuna Said Kav.62, Jakarta Selatan
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 27 Floor 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=326583

*Madison Square & Residence *
Location: Jalan Raya Kyai Tapa 216 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 32 & 24 Fl. 

*The Mansion @ Kemang*
Location: Jalan Raya Kemang, Kemchick
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 24 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=538562 

*Mapple** Park Apartment* 
Location: Kota Baru Bandar Kemayoran 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 29 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383850

*Marbella Kemang Residence *
Location: Jalan Bangka Raya No.45 A 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 18 & 24 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=308961

*Mediterania Garden Residence II - 6 Tower* 
Location: Tanjung Duren 
Tower / Unit: 6 Apartment: 35 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233613

*Mediterania Marina Residence - 4 Tower* 
Location: Jalan Lodan, Ancol, 
Tower / Unit: 4 Apartment: 24, 30 & 32 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235860

*Mega Hill Residence* 
Location: ??
Tower / Unit: ? Apartment: ? Fl. 

*Menara 165* 
Location: TB Simatupang Kav 1, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 25 Fl. 

*Menara DEA II* 
Location: Jalan Mega Kuningan Barat IX, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 16 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510681 

*Menara Palma* 
Location: Jl. HR Rasuna Said, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 21 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=337404

*Monaco** Residence Kemayoran (Phase I ?)* 
Location: Kota Baru Bandar Kemayoran Blok B2, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 36 Fl. 

*Murinda** Office Tower* 
Location: Kuningan Persada 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 21 Fl. 

*Nifarro @ Kalibata*
Location: Jl. Raya Pasar Minggu 
Tower / Unit: 3 Apartment: 18 - 24 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 25 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523415 

*Nirvana Residence, Kemang * 
Location: Jl.Kemang Raya No 72 
Tower / Unit: 14
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452824

*Patria** Park*
Location: Jl DI Panjaitan 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 37 Fl.
Hotel: 12 Fl. 
Retail: 3 Fl.
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226103

*Pearl Garden*, 
Location: Jl. Jend. Gatot Subroto Kav. 6-7 
Tower / Unit: 2 towers: ?? Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 16 townhouses
Tower / Unit: 177 Units of Low-rise Apartment
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214898

*Plaza Indonesia Extension - 2 Towers * 
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin, 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206680

*The Plaza Tower (Plaza Indonesia Extension*)
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 41 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206680

*The Grand Hyatt Residence (Plaza Indonesia Extension)*
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 46 Fl.
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206680

*Puri** Garden Mansion* 
Location: Puri Indah, Jakarta 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 28 Fl. 

*Rasuna Epicentrum: Bakrie Tower* 
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, Kunigan 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 41 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249026

*Rasuna Epicentrum: The Financial Tower*
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, CBD, Kuningan, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 14 Fl. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481680 

*Rasuna Epicentrum: The Grove (Stage 1A) *
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 40 & 32 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Condotel: 12 Fl.

*Regatta Apartment: Phase I - 4 Tower* 
Location: Pantai Mutiara, 
Tower / Unit: 4 Apartment: 24 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274789

*Sahid Sudirman Grand Residence* 
Location: Sahid Puri Kencana, Jalan Jendral Sudirman, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 39 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417778

*Sahid** Sahirman Hospital* 
Location: Sahid Puri Kencana, Jalan Jendral Sudirman, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hospital: 39 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417778

*Seasons** City a.k.a* *Latumeten** City*
Location: Jalan Latumeten 
Tower / Unit: 1 shopping center, 1 apartment, shophouses : 24 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=326583

*Senayan** City** Walk* 
Location: Senayan Complex
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397158

*Talavera** Office Park** Phase I *
Location: Jalan TB Simatupang, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 24 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=393520

*Thamrin Residences* 
Location: Kebon Melati, Tanah Abang 
Tower / Unit: 5 Apartment: 41 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=366676&page=2

*Thamrin** Nine** Office Tower** a.k.a The Westin *
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin No. 10, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 41 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=184031

*Trakindo** Tower** a.k.a*
*TMT** Tower** a.k.a*
*Tiara** Marga Trakindo Tower*
Location: Jalan TB Simatupang, Jakarta
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 15 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531408 

*Teluk Intan Apartment - 2 towers* 
Location: 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=304915

*The View Executive Residences a.k.a Mega Glodok Kemayoran* 
Stage: Construction 
Location: Kemayoran, Jakarta, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 35 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=233232

by *G4brielle*


----------



## paw25694

Please review & give comments.
Thanx
------------------------------

Tha LIST
_Concept / Design On Hold / Envisioned
Not in alphabetical order

_ *Ahmad Yani Residences - 2 Tower*
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Ahmad Yani, Jakarta
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 26 Fl. 

*Artha** Gading Office Park*
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Yos Sudarso (Next to Mall Artha Gading) 
Tower / Unit: 2 Office: 20 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 32 Fl. 

*Bank Panin - Kelapa Gading *
Stage: Design 
Location: Kelapa Gading
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: ? Fl. 

*Barito Apartment* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Barito 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 24 Fl. 

*Bekasi Square** - Hotel & Apartment (Stage 3)* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Ahmad Yani, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 7 Fl. Apartment: 26 Fl. 

*Cilandak** Office Park** - 5 Tower* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan TB Simatupang, 
Tower / Unit: 5 Office: 12 to 24 Fl. 

*Crown** Palace** Apartment* 
Stage: Design 
Location: ??
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: ? Fl.

*Danau Puri Marina Reclamation *
Stage: Design 
Location: Ancol, 
Tower / Unit: 4 Apartment: ? Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Entertainment Centre: ? Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 80 Townhouse: ? Fl. 

*East Side** Apartment* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Supermal Karawaci, Tangerang, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 25 Fl. 

*El Medina *
Stage: Design 
Location: Warung Buncit 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 24 Fl. 

*Garden City Apartment* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Garden City Residence, CBD S Parman 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 32 Fl. 

*Gold Coast Apartment* 
Stage: Documentation 
Location: Bukit Golf Mediterania 
Tower / Unit: 4 Apartment: 22 Fl. 

*Graha Sucofindo - Tower II *
Stage: Concept 
Location: Jalan Raya Pasar Minggu Kav.34, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 25 Fl. 

*Graha Kuningan *
Stage: Concept 
Location: ?? 
Tower / Unit: ? Office: ?? Fl
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=532721 

*Harris Hotel* *Kelapa Gading* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Boulevard Raya, Kelapa Gading 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 21 Fl. 

*Hotel - SCBD Jakarta* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Sudirman Central Business District 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 22 Fl. 

*Indonesian Fashion Centre* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan MT. Haryono Kav.20, 
Tower / Unit: 2 Office : 24 Fl. 

*Jakarta** Financial Centre* 
Stage: Design 
Location: SCBD Lot 15, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 24 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441394

*Jakarta Park Residence* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Abdul Muis, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 24 Fl. 

*Kamandalu Residence* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Prof. Dr. Supomo, 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 33 Fl. 

*Kampung Bandan Apartment *
Stage: Design 
Location: Lodan Raya, Kampung Bandan, 
Tower / Unit: 11 Apartment: 38 Fl. 

*Kuningan Persada*
Stage: Design 
Tower / Unit: ? : ? Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531555 

*Kemayoran Residence* 
Stage: Design 
Tower / Unit: ? : ? Fl. 

*Menara** Bidakara Office Building* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Jend Gatot Subroto Kav 71, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 20 Fl. 

*Metro Marina Ancol 2 Tower*
Stage: Design 
Location: Ancol, Jakarta Utara
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 30 Fl
Link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=536124 

*Mixed Use Development By Paksigurdha Paramatra* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin, Tangerang 
Tower / Unit: 4 Apartment: 21 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Mall / Shopping Centre: 5 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 21 Fl. 

*Novotel TB Simatupang* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan TB.Simatupang, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 20 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 20 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Retail Block: 5 Fl. 

*Octagone** Tower* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Landasan Pacu Barat, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 24 Fl. 

*Panin** Tower* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan MH Thamrin, Boulevard Bintaro Jaya 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: Upgrade from 19 to 24 Fl. 

*Permata Hijau Residences* 
Stage: Documentation 
Location: Jalan Kalimaya, Permata Hijau, 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 28 & 29 Fl. 

*Pondok Indah Golf Apartment* 
Stage: Documentation 
Location: Jalan Metro Kencana, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 25 Fl.  

*Pulomas** Park Center* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Perintis Kemerdekaan 
Tower / Unit: 5 Apartment: 38 Fl. 

*Puri Indah Apartment* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Puri Indah, Kembangan 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 32 Fl. 

*Pusat Mobil Kemayoran* 
Stage: Documentation 
Location: Kota Baru Bandar Kemayoran Blok B2, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Retail Block (automotive): 10 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 36 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=335314

*Rasuna Epicentrum: High Rise Condominium Stage II - 2 Tower* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, CBD, Kuningan, 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 32 Fl. 

*Rasuna Epicentrum: TV Studio and Office Tower* >> CANCELLED
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, Kuningan, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office + TV studio: 21 Fl. 

*Rasuna Epicentrum: High Rise Condominium (Stage III) - 11 Tower *
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, CBD, Kuningan,
Tower / Unit: 11 Apartment: 32 Fl. 

*Ratu Prabu residence* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan TB Simatupang, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 35 Fl. 

*Regatta Apartment: Phase II - 3 Tower* 
Stage: Design Location: Pantai Mutiara 
Tower / Unit: 3 Apartment: 24 Fl.

*Regatta Apartment: Phase III - 3 Tower*
Stage: Design Location: Pantai Mutiara 
Tower / Unit: 3 Apartment: 24 Fl. 

*Regatta Hotel: Phase IV - 1 Tower* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Pantai Mutiara, Jakarta, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 40 Fl. 

*Sahid** City Superblok: Sahid Perdana Twin Tower* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan KH. Mas Mansyur 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 45 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 50 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=517989 

*Sarinah Square**, Jakarta* 
Stage: Concept
Location: Jl. Sarinah / Thamrin 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=450140

*Thamrin** Office Park* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan M.H Thamrin 
Tower / Unit: 1 Mall / Shopping Centre: 5 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 27 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel: 37 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 17 & 35 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=531412 

*The Chase Tower *
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Jendral Sudirman, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 55 Fl. 

*The Icon (St. Regis Hotel & Residence)* 
Stege: Documentation 
Location: Jalan Setiabudi 
Tower / Unit: 2 Hotel & Apartment: 47 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=488604

*The Icon - Office Building (a.k.a Chase Tower ??)* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Setiabudi, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Office: 50 Fl. 

*The Pakubuwono Masterpiece Residence* 
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan Pakubuwono 6, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 40 Fl. 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=110290&highlight=pakubuwono

*Windas Apartment *
Stage: Design 
Location: Jalan HR Rasuna Said, Kuningan, 
Tower / Unit: 1 Apartment: 60 Fl.

by *G4brielle*


----------



## paw25694

*Please review.
Thanks
===============
On-Hold/Unclear List*

*The Archipelago - 3 Tower* 
Stage: ??
Location: Senayan 
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=371981

*Batavia Perkasa Mix Dev - 3 Towers* 
Location: ??
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224458 

*BDNI Center - 2 Towers* 
Location: Sudirman
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=327189

*Cyber Estate Gatot Subroto * 
Location: Gatot Subroto

*Grand Champa - 3 Towers* 
Status: Cancelled
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216293

*Jakarta** Tower* 
Location: Kemayoran
Mega Kuningan Town Park Apartment - 2 Towers 

*Kemang** City - Maryland Apartment* >> *Cancelled *
*Replaced by >> Kemang Village By Lippo Karawaci*

*Kota** Kasablanka: Stage I* 
Location: Jalan Casablanca 
Tower / Unit: 1 Hotel + Mall / Shopping Centre: 26 Fl. 
Tower / Unit: 2 Apartment: 32 Fl
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319177

*Merlyn Hotel *
Status: On hold
Location: ??
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=218026

*The Pinnacle (Sudirman Place) Residential Tower*
Stage: ??
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=107947

*Thamrin Town Square* 
Location: Thamrin
Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397159

*Trisula Office* 
Stage: ?? 
Tower / Unit: ? Office: ? Fl.

by *g4brielle*


----------



## paw25694

*UPDATE*

*Sahid Sudirman Memorial Residence* | U/C


g4brielle said:


> *18/10/07*




*Sampoerna Strategic Square Renovation and English Garden* | U/C


g4brielle said:


> Should update here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25/10/07*




*St. Regis Jakarta* | 200 m x2 | 230 m | Pro
Rendering :



























Update :


g4brielle said:


> unknown date
> from www.prosys.com


----------



## paradyto

Wow, thanx for the listkay:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w190/cmliang/PlazaGaleria_JakartaBirdsEyeVu.jpg
how tall is this one?


----------



## ncon

^^ 180-200m ?


----------



## Dazon

^^
220m - 230m :hahaha:

Look the Icon tower heigh...


----------



## rilham2new

Wow, thanx for UPDATE kay:


----------



## paw25694

*NEW PROJECT*

*Manggarai Commercial Center* | Pro


g4brielle said:


> *Manggarai Commercial Centre
> *
> Take a look of this concept, it's been a while and looks interesting to discuss, project in *72 hectare *site to contain:
> Manggarai Retail and Office Space Complex,
> 
> Manggarai Integrated Terminal:
> 
> Passenger Terminal,
> Cargo Terminal
> Warehouse
> Airlines check-in counter area,
> Bus interchange
> Elevated Railway Track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Planning:
> 
> Airmas Asri - http://airmas-asri.mocca3d.com/ready1/index.php
> 
> Government Implementing Agency - Departemen Perhubungan - Direktorat Jendral Perkeretaapian
> - www.dephub.go.id/perkeretaapian


----------



## rilham2new

^^ :eek2:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ I like new projects  more more more :cheers:


----------



## Dazon

Wow... Manggarai Commercial Centre Project...


----------



## Jero

Damn, that Manggarai Commercial Center is huge. But it looks very nice though.


----------



## Dazon

I really love this one..

Sahid Perdana Twin Tower


----------



## rilham2new

Ya... those tower is indeed Massive


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

I really like the design


----------



## qwert_guy

wow impressive projects.. jakarta is a beautiful city...


----------



## BauIng

Yes, it is.
Thx :cheers2:


----------



## paw25694

newer diagram by *Dazon*


----------



## paradyto

Wow! Thanx Dazon


----------



## win_wow

wow impressive talls from jakarta...


----------



## ncon

complication of Dazon diagrams  JKT skyline if clustered (inlcuding proposal and some cancelled skyscrapers)


----------



## Dazon

^^
waaaa... why u post that?


----------



## BauIng

i think it's ok...
it's cool kay:


----------



## paradyto

I like that too


----------



## Formu1a

I like tall diagram.


----------



## paw25694

*NEWS!!!*


> *Gedung Tertinggi Akan Dibangun di Rasuna Epicentrum *
> 
> 08/11/2007 12:36:09 WIB
> JAKARTA, Investor Daily
> Superblok Rasuna Epicentrum akan semakin fenomenal. Pasalnya, di kompleks tersebut kabarnya akan dibangun sebuah gedung pencakar langit tertinggi di Indonesia.
> 
> Sumber Investor Daily yang enggan disebut namanya mengatakan, pihak yang akan membangun gedung tertinggi tersebut adalah sebuah perusahaan multinasional yang bergerak di bidang pertambangan minyak.
> 
> *“Konsepnya sih meniru seperti Menara Petronas yang ada di Malaysia. Gedung tersebut nantinya berfungsi sebagai gedung perkantoran. Jumlah lantai yang akan dibangun 80 lantai dengan ketinggian sekitar 600 meter,” kata sumber tersebut kepada Investor Daily di Jakarta, Rabu (7/11).*
> 
> Sumber tersebut menambahkan, konsep arsitektur gedung yang akan dibangun itu bercirikan modern futuristik. Di ujung gedung dibangun sebuah kincir angin yang berfungsi sebagai pembangkit tenaga listrik.
> 
> “Diharapkan, listrik yang berasal dari tenaga angin tersebut mampu memasok sekitar 30% - 40% kebutuhan listrik di gedung tersebut,” ujar sumber itu.
> 
> Rasuna Epicentrum merupakan superblok yang dikembangkan oleh PT Bakrieland Development Tbk melalui anak usahanya, PT Bakrie Swasakti Utama (BSU). Luas Rasuna Epicentrum keseluruhan adalah 53,6 hektare.
> 
> Ketika dikonfirmasi, Direktur Utama BSU Sri Hascaryo mengatakan, luas lahan yang digunakan untuk pembangunan gedung tersebut mencapai empat hektare. Namun, Sri Hascaryo belum bisa memberikan keterangan lebih lanjut mengenai megaproyek tersebut.
> 
> “Masih terlalu dini membicarakan hal itu. Saat ini, pihak kami masih bernegosiasi dengan pihak yang akan membangun gedung tersebut. Mungkin nanti setelah tercapai kesepakatan, baru kami akan mengungkapkannya ke publik,” kata dia, ketika dihubungi melalui telepon genggamnya, kemarin.
> 
> Beberapa waktu lalu, Chief Marketing Officer BSU Ferry S Supandji mengatakan, sebenarnya pihaknya ingin pembangunan gedung pencakar langir itu dilakukan secara kemitraan antara BSU dan investor.
> 
> “Jadi, investor tidak usah membeli lahan kami. Mengenai pembangunannya mungkin bisa dibicarakan lebih lanjut, apakah akan dibangun bersama-sama atau dilakukan sendiri oleh investor. Namun, proses tersebut masih dalam tahap negosiasi,” kata Ferry.
> 
> 
> (her)


*SUMMARY :*
- A supertall is proposed in Rasuna Epicentrum Superblock
- About* 600m with 80 stories* Office Tower
- The concept will be similar to KL's Petronas Towers (but dunno if its a twin tower)
- Proposed by undisclosed multinational oil company
- The design will be futuristic modern, and it will have it's own windmills to supply its powers (about 30% - 40%)
- The lot size of the supertall is 4 Ha
- No rendering yet


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## rilham2new

encon said:


> complication of Dazon diagrams  JKT skyline if clustered (inlcuding proposal and some cancelled skyscrapers)


Arrghh, put that Indosiar TV tower out of this image ....  ... It is an eyesore


----------



## paradyto

*600 m in Rasuna Epicentrum!!!!* kay:


----------



## ZZ-II

a 600m tower for Jakarta is Fantastic :banana:. but 600m and only 88F? will have a very tall spire i think ^^


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

finaallyy a supertall.


----------



## paw25694

ZZ-II said:


> a 600m tower for Jakarta is Fantastic :banana:. but 600m and only 88F? will have a very tall spire i think ^^


yeah i think so.. the spire will be very tall.. 
(Petronas (88 fl) is 452m cmiiw)

or will it has a similar concept as DIFC's Lighthouse Tower?


----------



## abskess

Jakarta indeed is beautiful...hope to visit it again soon...


----------



## rilham2new

Thank you


----------



## Dazon

ilham_rj said:


> Arrghh, put that Indosiar TV tower out of this image ....  ... It is an eyesore


:lol::lol:



paw25694 said:


> *NEWS!!!*
> 
> 
> *SUMMARY :*
> - A supertall is proposed in Rasuna Epicentrum Superblock
> - About* 600m with 80 stories* Office Tower
> - The concept will be similar to KL's Petronas Towers (but dunno if its a twin tower)
> - Proposed by undisclosed multinational oil company
> - The design will be futuristic modern, and it will have it's own windmills to supply its powers (about 30% - 40%)
> - The lot size of the supertall is 4 Ha
> - No rendering yet
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana:


WOw.... New Supertall Project for Jakarta? Hope they will built it...

600m? :eek2: :eek2:

and I wish this project not like Jakarta Tower Chase...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

yeah I need to see a rendering


----------



## paw25694

*Plaza Indonesia Phase II* | 47 fl | 48 fl | U/C
Rendering :

































Update :
by *Encon*


----------



## rilham2new

Rising and rising


----------



## Beware

*" Awesome! "*

*" Awesome! " *I don't know Which of Your featured projects I like best. They're, ALL, striking. You're, truly, blessed to have such projects in Jakarta. My congraulations to You! I, only, wish (Peoria, IL) My hometown in the USA had Anything like Them.

Farewell! 

BEWARE :skull:


----------



## paw25694

^^ thanks.. haha


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Beware said:


> *" Awesome! " *I don't know Which of Your featured projects I like best. They're, ALL, striking. You're, truly, blessed to have such projects in Jakarta. My congraulations to You! I, only, wish (Peoria, IL) My hometown in the USA had Anything like Them.
> 
> Farewell!
> 
> BEWARE :skull:


 :banana:


----------



## paw25694

NEW PROJECT
*Jakarta Garden City by Keppel Land* | U/C


----------



## rilham2new

Umm, nicey


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

me likeyyy


----------



## Dazon

paw25694 said:


> NEW PROJECT
> *Jakarta Garden City by Keppel Land* | U/C


one... two... three... four... five... zzzzz... I can't see how many tower in this project hno:


----------



## ncon

NEW PROJECTS *Central Park*










will consist 3 Apartments each 49 stories and office 36 stories


----------



## paw25694

awee~some!
tarararengkyu con!


----------



## BauIng

nice kay:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*I HOPE YOU DON'T MIND ME POSTING THESE ENCON* 



encon said:


> *Central Park* Podomoro City
> consist of:
> 3 Apartments Towers (49 Stories)
> Hotel (12 Stories)
> Shopping Centre
> Office (41 Stories)
> 
> Shopping Centre will have 3 Atrium
> -Temperate Atrium
> -Tropical Atrium
> -Artic Atrium
> 
> Indonesia Design (Page 1 - 8) In order (recommended to read)


----------



## paw25694

tropical and temperate atrium is splendid.
the arctic atrium is quite plain imo


----------



## rilham2new

Nope,,, All of the atrium are damn-MAGNIFICENT :drool: ....


----------



## hetfield85

Nice new towers...Jakarta is really booming right now


----------



## paw25694

^^ thanx 



ilham_rj said:


> Nope,,, All of the atrium are damn-MAGNIFICENT :drool: ....


dont think so.. haha


----------



## herryww

*New Condominium under development in Kemang*

Lippo Group has recently developing a superblock, Kemang Village Residences










The soft launching will be on June 2009 and the project will be finished on 2011 completely.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*THE REGATTA *UPDATE**











valian said:


> updates guyz..


----------



## rilham2new

Regatta looks sexayyyy yeah


----------



## BauIng

*Graha Energi*

Rendering :











Update (by *encon*) :


----------



## paw25694

*Limitless eyes $1.7b project in Indonesia*

Dubai: Limitless, a real estate arm of Dubai World, is looking to develop a mixed-use project in Jakarta at an *estimated development cost of $1.7 billion*

The company may invest about two trillion rupiah ($220 million) for a 30 per cent stake in PT Bakrie Swasakti Utama, a unit of Indonesian property developer PT Bakrieland Development, Bloomberg news agency reported, citing Bakrieland spokesman Nuzirman Nurdin.

Limitless spokeswoman Rebecca Rees confirmed to Gulf News the company has signed a memorandum of understanding to work on the $1.7-billion Rasuna Epicentrum project in Jakarta, but "the details have not been finalised yet". She declined to say how much the company is paying for its stake in the Bakrieland unit.

The project covers 37 hectares and will have commercial offices, apartments and retail space.

The Dubai company has a development team in Singapore to look for opportunities in Southeast Asia, and Jakarta will be its second project in the region.

Limitless said in September it will develop a $220 million residential and tourism project in Vietnam. "We are looking at various projects in Southeast Asia. It is an important market for us," Rees said.

Limitless has also established two new companies to search for projects in China.

Limitless World China Ltd has been set up in Hong Kong, while Limitless Consultancy Company will operate out of Shanghai.
It has announced projects in Saudi Arabia, Dubai and India in recent days.

It plans to develop a $12-billion urban project near Riyadh. *The total value of its planned projects in Dubai and abroad now amounts about $100 billion*.


*Probably they're talking about the 600m proposed tower!*


----------



## AceN

Hope so


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

hehehe...me too!

*PACIFIC PLACE!*































encon said:


>


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*KIDZANIA ! rendering *


































































































































Discover more on >> www.kidzania.co.id 

=======================================================

Kidzania can only be found in 
Mexico City - Monterey - Japan - Jakarta - Portugal - Korea

:applause:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

::edited::


----------



## paw25694

lol, kidzania doesn't belongs to this thread imo 
it's a tenant of a mall (Pacific Place)


----------



## Alle

Marvelous update on the regatta, especially the first photo.


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

Both projects are amazing. Regatta for sure will be the new icon for Jakarta.
Go Jakarta!


:banana:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Kantor Departemen Perdagangan (2 towers) *update**












g4brielle said:


> *22/11/07*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

**GRAND INDONESIA* *












ace4 said:


> 25-11-2007


*The City Tower*


----------



## NS-NMBS-SNCF

so awesome


----------



## Jero

Yes, good update and nice pictures. Thankskay:


----------



## Alle

These new scrapers are really adding their touch on the city 

That last photo looks very american, in a good way.


----------



## rilham2new

All updates are magnificent


----------



## jaystar

herryww said:


> Lippo Group has recently developing a superblock, Kemang Village Residences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The soft launching will be on June 2009 and the project will be finished on 2011 completely.




kok ada ritz lagi di jkt??
gila jadi ada 3 ritz???


----------



## paw25694

^ it's not Ritz-Carlton. but the name of the tower is 'Ritz'
no association with RC 

(english in world forum please )


----------



## BauIng

*Bakrie Tower*











by *encon*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ LOve it


----------



## mbuildings

stunning projects


----------



## rilham2new

^^ :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kailyas

*first posting*



ilham_rj said:


> ^^ :yes: :yes:


Hi all, this is my first posting and really glad to join this forum.

Regards,


----------



## Kailyas

Under construction but not yet recorded in the list:
1. Sudirman Tower next to Sudirman Plaza. More than 25 storey I guest :cheers:
2. Sahid Metropolitan in Karet Belakang Area. Behind WTC building. around 14 storey.^^
3. Embassy of Singapore (including Apartment at Jalan Rasuna Said kuningan.


----------



## Kailyas

According to the advertising in Kompas today, Kebagusan City would launched on 3 December 2007. For the first phase, some apartments and two twin office towers would be constructed starting from January 2008.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

welcome Kailyas! thx for the info


----------



## abskess

^^WOW! great architecture...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## paradyto

BauIng said:


> *Graha Energi*
> 
> Rendering :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update (by *encon*) :


Wow, thanx for update


----------



## BauIng

Your new Office. Isn't it ??


----------



## lumpia

BauIng said:


> *Bakrie Tower*


wow! trippy cool design!


----------



## rilham2new

Graha Energi .... magnificent


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Aston Soho *update**












ilham_rj said:


> _1_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _2_


*Polda Metro Jaya* update!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*NIRVANA RESIDENCE*










update








Cred.Encon


----------



## paradyto

BauIng said:


> Your new Office. Isn't it ??


:bowtie::bowtie::bowtie::bowtie:


----------



## Kailyas

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *Aston Verada *update**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana: almost complete!
> 
> *Polda Metro Jaya* update!


:applause: Thanks XxRyoChanxX for your update.


----------



## paw25694

it's Aston Vera*n*da


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Actually, it is ASTON SOHO ..  ... Ada di pagarnya gituh ;D


----------



## BauIng

Nice updates, guys !!! kay:


----------



## BauIng

*Patria Park*










by *NaNdA*


----------



## BauIng

*Aston Veranda (Grand Soho Slipi)*










by *VRS*


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Nice Update, BauIng kay:


----------



## BauIng

No Problem Ilham.


----------



## Alle

Jakarta keeps impressing me with its seemingly random distribution of new skyscrapers.

The "eggshaped" building in this model http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t285/acen_keren/RE6.jpg

looks very much like one planned for the new downtown in Dubai.


----------



## paw25694

^ thanks.. maybe the Dubai building inspired the architect 

anyway..

*Seasons City Superblock* | U/C


Dazon said:


>




*Sudirman Place* | 33



VRS said:


>




*Pacific Place Jakarta* | 3 Towers | *Finished*


VRS said:


> taken on afternoon...pacific place outside view


----------



## c0kelitr0

those are really beautiful projects!!!


----------



## Kailyas

really nice views!


----------



## rilham2new

Good job VRS :master:


----------



## BauIng

Thx Paw.


----------



## BauIng

*Aston Veranda (Grand Soho Slipi)*










by *VRS*


----------



## inside_us

amazingly


----------



## rilham2new

^^ indeed kay:


----------



## BauIng

*Graha Energi*











by *VRS*


----------



## UMD

Beautiful especially when the mountain ranges of West Java and Banten are visible.


----------



## BauIng

Yes it is. 


*Pacific Place*

by *VRS*


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Jakarta is getting nicer and nicer :drool:


----------



## BauIng

Yes, it is.


----------



## BauIng

*Graha Energi*

by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

by *JAG2*


----------



## BauIng

*Plaza Indonesia Extension Phase 2*



















by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*The City Tower*











by *AceN*


----------



## BauIng

by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*Sudirman Place*



















by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

by *JAG2*


----------



## BauIng

*Graha Energi*











by *JAG2*


----------



## BauIng

by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*Thamrin Residences (5 Towers @ 28 Storeys)*











by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*Aston Veranda (Grand Soho Slipi)*










by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

*Sahid Sudirman Residence*











by *Cah SMG*


----------



## BauIng

*Plaza Indonesia Extension Phase 2*



















by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

*Pacific Place *

by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

Thx Kailyas !!


----------



## BauIng

*Pacific Place*

by *JAG2*


----------



## rilham2new

Thanx BauIng


----------



## BauIng

Anytime rilham2new.


----------



## BauIng

*Bakrie Tower*











by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

*Thamrin Nine Office Tower*











by *VRS*



by *AceN*


----------



## ZZ-II

Thamrin Nine Office Tower looks taller in reality


----------



## paw25694

*Bumiputera to have highest building in Indonesia*


Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The life insurance company Bumiputera 1912 plans to build the highest building in Indonesia, with 63 floors.

"We have conducted the ground breaking ceremony of Bumiputera Tower located east of the Wisma Bumiputera on Jl. Jend. Sudirman, Jakarta," President of AJB Bumiputera Soeseno Hario Saputro told the press in Jakarta Wednesday night.

This tower would not only represent the strength and capability of AJB Bumiputera in building a corporation, but is also a commitment to guard the economic growth of this nation.

"We are building a monument for the Indonesian people, including AJB Bumiputera policy holders, as proof that the company is still standing firm and tall, which would also become a convenient business center to be proud of," Seoseno said.

In the construction of the building, Bumiputera will team up with PT Adhi Karya. Bumiputera Tower which will be built on 100,000 square meters will meet all the criteria of a Type A Premium office building, which is the highest grade of an office block. It will also a parking lot of 25,000 square meters, and each of its storeys will have a floor space ranging from 1800 to 2500 square meters.

The value of the land and building will reach more than Rp 1.7 trillion, Seno said, adding that it will raise Bumiputera`s assets significantly.

On the occasion he also said that on the company`s 96th founding anniversary on February 12, 2008, Bumiputera issued a wide range of health insurance products to make it easy for the public to choose the most suitable system.

In running this health insurance, Bumiputera teamed up with PT. Insan Dharma Nusa (Blue Dot), which will carry out cooperation with hospitals.

The contract had already been signed. This product will meet the wishes of local customers in need of a health insurance. Previously, he said, Bumiputera already provided health insurance, but still attached to life insurance. Therefore, to accommodate the needs of the customers, health insurance will be separated from life insurance, he said.

This product, he added, not only covers hospitalization, but also outpatients, dental examination, childbirth, and eye examiantion.

To make things for the policy holders easier, the company issued an ID card. This year the Bumiputera health insurance products still serve groups, which in the future will be expanded to cover individuals and services under the syariah system, he said.(*)


----------



## MARINHO

wOw great news!


----------



## paw25694

*NEW PROJECT*
*Lot 9 Office Tower* | 39 fl | 220 m


----------



## BauIng

ZZ-II said:


> Thamrin Nine Office Tower looks taller in reality


Agree.


----------



## BauIng

*City Lofts*











by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

*Talavera Office Park*











by *g4brielle*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

the new project!!! I like it


----------



## davee08

great updates jakarta keeps on getting better and better towers i'm so jealous!


----------



## BauIng

Thx.


----------



## BauIng

*St. regis Hotel & Residence*











by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

*Menara Palma*










by *g4brielle*


----------



## Kailyas

As of 24 February 2008


----------



## Kailyas

As of 24 February 2008
Sudirman Tower


----------



## Kailyas

As of 24 February 2008
Gandaria Heights


----------



## Kailyas




----------



## Kailyas




----------



## BauIng

*Central Park*











by *Dazon*


----------



## BauIng

*Menara DEA 2*











by *g4brielle*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

good to see Central Park UPDATE 

thanksss


----------



## ZZ-II

jakarta is amazing, love all its skyscraperprojects!!


----------



## hetfield85

central park is huge!!


----------



## BauIng

ZZ-II said:


> jakarta is amazing, love all its skyscraperprojects!!


Thx.



hetfield85 said:


> central park is huge!!


Agree.


----------



## BauIng

*The City Tower*











by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## rilham2new

^^ Hmm, they are starting to put on more Facade


----------



## BauIng

*Sudirman Place*



















by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*Graha Energi*











by *VRS*


----------



## rilham2new

Thanx for updates !!! kay: I know it is better to rush the update here, than open each thread under Indonesia sub-forum where Updates with pics come almost everyday :nuts:


----------



## BauIng

Please help me.


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Yes, I have ..

aku kan udah membantu menaikkan thread ini ke atas :nocrook:


----------



## BauIng

*Thamrin Residences*











by *VRS*




by *Kailyas*


----------



## =NaNdA=

Thamrin Residences gonna be huge too..


----------



## BauIng

*Seasons City (formerly Latumeten City)*











by *VRS*



by *ace4*










by *bozhart*


----------



## BauIng

*Aston Veranda (Grand Soho Slipi)*











by *Dazon*


----------



## BauIng

*Sahid Sudirman Residence*











by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

*Pacific Place *



















by *VRS*


----------



## rilham2new

For all Updates at one stop .... It is better to visit this thread ...

Thank You kay:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

PP! I like it..


----------



## Shezan

wow..Jakarta is booming of nice works, good! :cheers:


----------



## rilham2new

Thamrin Residences and Sahid Residence progress really fast.

Hope Central Park can be something like that too


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

edited::

*GRAND INDONESIA*










(testing the LED)


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*plaza indonesia UPDATE**


----------



## =NaNdA=

Nice LED screen.. kay:


----------



## ZZ-II

yes, looks cool


----------



## BauIng

*Bakrie Tower*










by *Kailyas*


----------



## BauIng

*Thamrin Nine Office Tower*











by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

*City Lofts*











by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

by *Kailyas*


----------



## BauIng

*Sudirman Tower*










by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

*Talavera Office Park*











by *g4brielle*




















by *paradyto*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Cool! I love GI 

can't wait


----------



## paradyto

PPkay:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*The St Moritz *

http://www.thestmoritz.com/

- Paragon City in Puri Indah, West Jakarta has been renamed to St Moritz
- It will comprise of 17 skyscrapers, including a 65-storey tower.
- It will be built on a 12 hectare land, and will cost $1.2 billion, and total building area of 1 million square metres.
- There will be three phases. The first phase will be 3 apartment towers, they should be completed by end-2010/early 2011. 
- According to the website, it will have Jakarta's largest exhibition centre, 500-suites 5-star hotel, and 45 hectares (!!!) of shopping area.

Old rendering









New Rendering


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Sahid Sudirman*










update


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Aston Veranda*



















update


----------



## =NaNdA=

St. Moriz kay:

The main tower gonna be the tallest building in Indonesia..


----------



## wynngd

*LED Great*



XxRyoChanxX said:


> edited::
> 
> *GRAND INDONESIA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (testing the LED)


Great!!! A huge building with LEDs in one of it's sides looks so sexy!!!


----------



## paradyto

The St. Moritz kay:
and Grand Indonesia... wow LED


----------



## rilham2new

Great updates kay:


----------



## RonnieR

wynngd said:


> Great!!! A huge building with LEDs in one of it's sides looks so sexy!!!


Great, nice Grand Indonesia building. Is the LED lighting operating? Indonesia indah....


----------



## [dx]

awesome LED lights on Grand Indonesia! kay:


----------



## vendumesteer

[dx] said:


> awesome LED lights on Grand Indonesia! kay:


sorry to hear, but the old building of GI was caught by fire yesterday on 16.00.
No casualties. But some workers injured.


----------



## RonnieR

vendumesteer said:


> sorry to hear, but the old building of GI was caught by fire yesterday on 16.00.
> No casualties. But some workers injured.


sad to hear that....but i'm sure it will be restored.


----------



## =NaNdA=

the fire only happen in some certain place in GI
not all places, Mall still opened for public


----------



## rilham2new

Yeah, only small firebreaks ~ ... It is not harming the whole mall's activity


----------



## =NaNdA=

*INDONESIA/CONSTRUCTION*
*Bumiputera to build 63-floor skyscraper*

The life insurance company Bumiputera 1912 plans to build the *highest building in Indonesia, with 63 floors.
*
"We have conducted the ground breaking ceremony of Bumiputera Tower located east of the Wisma Bumiputera on Jl. Jend. Sudirman, Jakarta," President of AJB Bumiputera Soeseno Hario Saputro told the press in Jakarta Wednesday night.

This tower would not only represent the strength and capability of AJB Bumiputera in building a corporation, but is also a commitment to guard the economic growth of this nation.

"We are building a monument for the Indonesian people, including AJB Bumiputera policy holders, as proof that the company is still standing firm and tall, which would also become a convenient business center to be proud of," Seoseno said.

In the construction of the building, Bumiputera will team up with PT Adhi Karya. *Bumiputera Tower which will be built on 100,000 square meters will meet all the criteria of a Type A Premium office building, which is the highest grade of an office block. It will also a parking lot of 25,000 square meters, and each of its storeys will have a floor space ranging from 1800 to 2500 square meters.*

The value of the land and building will reach more than Rp 1.7 trillion, Seno said, adding that it will raise Bumiputera`s assets significantly.

On the occasion he also said that on the company`s 96th founding anniversary on February 12, 2008, Bumiputera issued a wide range of health insurance products to make it easy for the public to choose the most suitable system.

In running this health insurance, Bumiputera teamed up with PT. Insan Dharma Nusa (Blue Dot), which will carry out cooperation with hospitals.

The contract had already been signed. This product will meet the wishes of local customers in need of a health insurance. Previously, he said, Bumiputera already provided health insurance, but still attached to life insurance. Therefore, to accommodate the needs of the customers, health insurance will be separated from life insurance, he said.

This product, he added, not only covers hospitalization, but also outpatients, dental examination, childbirth, and eye examiantion.

To make things for the policy holders easier, the company issued an ID card. This year the Bumiputera health insurance products still serve groups, which in the future will be expanded to cover individuals and services under the syariah system, he said.


----------



## dennis7091

^^ That's great news.. Is there any render?


----------



## paradyto

Bumiputera Tower?


----------



## =NaNdA=

The Race is on.. 

after Jakarta Tower, St. Moritz and Bumiputer Tower news about tallest building in Jakarta, now the news come from Emaar.. :cheers:

*EMAAR TO BUILD S.E. ASIA'S TALLEST SKYSCRAPER IN JAKARTA*
Monday, May 05, 2008; Posted: 11:40 PM

JAKARTA, May 06, 2008 (AsiaPulse via COMTEX) -- -- Dubai-based real estate giant Emaar Properties plans to build a landmark tower in Jakarta, to be the* tallest skyscraper in Southeast Asia*, a presidential envoy said.

Special envoy for Middle East Alwi Shihab said on Monday Emaar Chairman Mohamed Ali Alabbar had proposed the project to President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono during an informal meeting Saturday. At the moment, we are still looking for the right location in Jakarta for the project, Alwi told the newspaper The Jakarta Post.

Emaar, the largest land and real estate developer in the Gulf is famed for its on going construction in Dubai of the 718-meter tall Burj Dubai, which would be the tallest skyscraper in the world.

In March, Emaar signed a joint venture agreement with state-owned Bali Tourism Development Corp. to build an integrated tourism project in southern Lombok, Bali's neighboring island.

(ANTARA) 

from http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock News/1500607/


----------



## paw25694

awesome :eek2::eek2:
anyway Burj Dubai is 818m hno:


----------



## rilham2new

Actually we've got so many fresh updates ,,, but, it seems nobody minds posting it hno:


----------



## paw25694

^ post it, then


----------



## AceN

Yeah


----------



## Miko_skyhigh

great news!!!.....jakarta never fail to surprise me with their developments....i always beleive that jakarta is the main competition of manila...and healthy at that!!...its probably my next favorite city after my own metro manila.....go jakarta!!!..cant wait to visit this great place!!!


----------



## =NaNdA=

thanks, please visit our forum, and you can get many many info about Indonesia, esp. Jakarta..


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Aston Veranda* *update*




























*The Westin/thamrin* *update*



















*Sahid Sudirman Residence* *update*



















*CENTRAL PARK, Podomoro city Superblock* *update*


----------



## =NaNdA=

kay:


----------



## paw25694

St Moritz ad


----------



## paw25694

*Kemang Village* | 8 towers | 41 fl 41 fl 41 fl ??fl ??fl ??fl ??fl ??fl | U/C













































*Updates :*


s_bawono said:


>


----------



## paw25694

*Thamrin Residence* | 5 x28 fl | U/C


















*Updates:*


anOz said:


>





VRS said:


>




*Sudirman Tower* | 26 fl | U/C

















*Updates:*


anOz said:


>


----------



## bartstrife99

Lot of development in Indonesia like in the Philippines!


----------



## ZZ-II

awesome updates, jakarta is so crazy :nuts:


----------



## =NaNdA=

yeah, Jakarta Booming! more updates

*E-Walk @ Rasuna Epicentrum Superblock*




























Update




















*Bakrie Tower @ Rasuna Epicentrum Superblock*



















Update


----------



## samuelkariono

too many building to build, I think it'll be good if they build new stadium or sport facilites


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

http://www.bakrieland.com/images/stories/simple/city_property/project/lifestyle/lifestyle_01.jpg

^ Unique!!


----------



## paradyto

samuelkariono said:


> too many building to build, I think it'll be good if they build new stadium or sport facilites


need renovation of Senayan Sport Area....


----------



## BauIng

*The City Tower*











by *VRS*






by *rilham2new*


----------



## BauIng

*Sudirman Place*


















by *ace4*


























by *VRS*




by *Kailyas*


----------



## BauIng

by *VRS*




by *rilham2new*


----------



## =NaNdA=

BauIng is back! 

nice update.. kay:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg266/Kailyas/DSC01364.jpg
^ I love that pic, I love how GREEN it is


----------



## BauIng

*Graha Energi*











by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

by *anOz*


----------



## BauIng

by *VRS*



by *anOz*


----------



## BauIng

*Talavera Office Park*










by *paradyto*


----------



## BauIng

by *g4brielle*


----------



## BauIng

by *anOz*










by *paradyto*


----------



## BauIng




----------



## BauIng

*Menara Palma*










by *g4brielle*











by *VRS*




by *g4brielle*





























by *bozhart*


----------



## ZZ-II

great tower but it looks taller in reality than on the renders


----------



## BauIng

Agree. :yes:


----------



## BauIng

*Menara DEA 2*











by *VRS*


----------



## =NaNdA=

*Central Park, Podomoro City Superblock*



















Update 

by *rilham2new*



















by *bozhart*


----------



## BauIng

Nice pics !! :cheers2:


----------



## BauIng

*The City Tower*




















by *anOz*


----------



## BauIng

by *VRS*


----------



## BauIng

by *anOz*











by *AceN*


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

^^*Go Jakarta!!

And more POWER!!!

:horse:

J.P.

ASEAN POWERS UNITE!!*


----------



## samuelkariono

Wow Jakarta is so booming, btw does anyone know about menara Jakarta??


----------



## rilham2new

Actually there are a lot more mysterious project in Jakarta  ... So, u may only see top of the surface


----------



## ncon

Jakarta has been developing so rapidly this recent years. I manage to pinpointed it in Google Earth. And it is so damn shocking me, coz there were a lot of tower built in just 4 years ( CMIIW ) 

Take a look at this :

*Greater Jakarta*


















*Golden Triangle*


















------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Random*



















































*WE NEED AN UPDATE !!* :bash:

note : some building are pinpointed incorrectly 

by *Acen*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

more update plz


----------



## rilham2new

encon said:


> Jakarta has been developing so rapidly this recent years. I manage to pinpointed it in Google Earth. And it is so damn shocking me, coz there were a lot of tower built in just 4 years ( CMIIW )
> 
> Take a look at this :
> 
> *Greater Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Golden Triangle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Random*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WE NEED AN UPDATE !!* :bash:
> 
> note : some building are pinpointed incorrectly
> 
> by *Acen*


That's all U/C building across Jakarta


----------



## samuelkariono

Update Please....


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Ancol Mansion
















u/c










Kantor Departemen Agama








u/c







*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Rasuna Epicentrum









U/C







































*​​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Season City











































Mediterania Garden Residences 2















*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Kelapa Gading Construction.

1. Paris Garden - 
2. Evian Garden - 
3. Lyon Garden - u/c
4. Nice Garden - u/c 
5. Lourdes Garden - u/c
6. City Home -

1.









2.









3.









4.







*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Galeria Glodok

















patria park

















Menara MTH
















*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Plaza Indonesia Extension








u/c


















The city Tower
















*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*St. Regis Hotel & Residence


















Aston Veranda


















BSD City
























u/c







*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*The Ambassade



























Cyber 2 office tower




























Sahid Sudirman
















*


----------



## =NaNdA=

nice update Ryo Chan!! kay:


----------



## ncon

thanks ryo !


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Grand Indonesia UPDATE~*


----------



## paradyto

Thanx Ryo


----------



## BauIng

Nice Update !!!


----------



## samuelkariono

UPDATE PLEASE...........


----------



## samuelkariono

u guys have any information about green building in Jakarta?


----------



## iNs!

*Rasuna Epicentrum*

Under Construction


----------



## iNs!

from Nothing to Something... :colgate:


----------



## iNs!

Latest... June 2008


----------



## TopperCity

Lots of great projects!


----------



## JIDP

Rasuna epicentrum ini lokasi di Rasuna Said yach?
besar sekali.... more info please


----------



## gliazzurra

JIDP said:


> Rasuna epicentrum ini lokasi di Rasuna Said yach?
> besar sekali.... more info please


just visit the indonesian forum..there's lots of info there..


----------



## iNs!

JIDP said:


> Rasuna epicentrum ini lokasi di Rasuna Said yach?
> besar sekali.... more info please


^^ yup... more info please refer to Rasuna Epicentrum Part II


----------



## paul_radley

Wow...Jakarta is really upping the ante here. Some beautiful projects. I often wonder why Manila is being left in the dust in architectural terms, in comparison, to the rest of SE Asia. Metro Manila could really use the help. Would you care to donate a few, Jakarta?


----------



## Smallville

Way to go Jakarta! The boom continues.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

someone update plzzz...


----------



## Dazon

LIPPO GROUP SUPERBLOCK PROJECT!! It's underconstruction!!

*The St. Moritz*



























*Kemang Village*









Next Jakarta Tallest Building:
*1. EMMAR Tower ??fl*
*2. Signature Tower 75fl*
*3. The St.Moritz 65fl*
4. Bumiputera tower 63fl


----------



## paradyto

WOW!


----------



## Ampelio

^^St.Moritz design is great!kay: ...IMO it is gonna be much better if located at Jakarta's main CBD of Sudirman-Thamrin


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

Hopefully it will help to make jakarta skyline looks more dense


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Yes...of course, Superblock will invite new skyline surroundings
btw i like the tallest at St.Moritz so simple but modern


----------



## samadifa

wow Jakarta is booming, i like Jakarta so much. Truely a future superpower


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

there's more update! post them here guys!


----------



## Sony Sjklw

New Project


> JAKARTA | JS Park View | Mixed Use | 2 x 28 Fl | APP
> :: JS Park View ::


----------



## ace4

Bakrie Tower update...

pics by iNs!


----------



## ace4

Plaza Indonesia Extension (The Keraton and The Plaza)

by jrot









by tollfreak









by VRS


----------



## ace4

by VRS


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

Equity Tower



















new rendering









by VRS



[URL=http://imageshack.us]


----------



## ace4

Sahid Sudirman Residence 












by anOz



























by VRS


----------



## ace4

Ministry of Religious Affairs Office










by VRS


----------



## ace4

UOB Thamrin Nine Office Tower

NB: it's not the Westin Hotel project anymore...


























by VRS





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sony Sjklw

^^ Nice design :cheers:


----------



## ace4

^^
yep the design is really "unique", one of a kind...:banana:


----------



## ace4

Ciputra World Jakarta


----------



## ace4

recent update

by VRS








[/QUOTE]


----------



## paradyto

speechless.... still booming!!!


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Yeah, when we look at construction booming .... I cant believe that the crisis do no harm to property sectors so far ...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

More update please...


----------



## paradyto

*Aston Veranda (Grand Soho Slipi)*


----------



## dennis7091

Plaza Indonesia Extension - The Keraton & The Plaza 










By VRS:


















UOB Plaza Thamrin Nine (formerly The Westin)










By VRS:


















Equity Tower 










by VRS:


















Thamrin Residence 










By VRS:









Siloam Semanggi Hospital 










By VRS:









Bakrie Tower










By jrot:










Cyber 2 Office Tower 










By VRS:









Thamrin Resort Residence 










By Dazon:









Seasons City










By Rilham2new:


















Central Park, Podomoro City Superblock 










By Hartono77:









Kantor Departemen Agama










By VRS:









Sahid Sudirman Residence 










By Dazon:









By anOz:









Ciputra World Jakarta 



















By VRS:


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Waw!
Jakarta has many great projects now!


----------



## eBol

aq bangga ma Jakarta....
meski punya problem selangit....
Jakarta tetap menjadi megapolis dunia menyaingi Metro Manila bahkan Tokyo ....
kapan nih Surabaya bisa kaya' Jakarta....
dimana project2 skyscraper pada booming kaya' bom....
yg penting, Surabaya siap menyaingi kota2 terbesar kedua (Johor Bahru, Chiang Mai, ataupun Cebu City) di Negara2 Asia Tenggara...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

eBol said:


> aq bangga ma Jakarta....
> meski punya problem selangit....
> Jakarta tetap menjadi megapolis dunia menyaingi Metro Manila bahkan Tokyo ....
> kapan nih Surabaya bisa kaya' Jakarta....
> dimana project2 skyscraper pada booming kaya' bom....
> yg penting, Surabaya siap menyaingi kota2 terbesar kedua (Johor Bahru, Chiang Mai, ataupun Cebu City) di Negara2 Asia Tenggara...


Yeah...
Jakarta has many great projects!


----------



## gliazzurra

^^ guys, english only pls.. this is international forum, pls respect others who do not understand our language..


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

gliazzurra said:


> ^^ guys, english only pls.. this is international forum, pls respect others who do not understand our language..



Sorry...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Jakarta...
Really Boom city in SEA!


----------



## ace4

Ministry of Religious Affairs

by ncon

22/01/2009


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

*Jakarta Tower (U/C)*


----------



## VRS

anOz said:


>


the ambassade apartment construction...


----------



## VRS

menara citicon progress....


----------



## Jayz91

kaka2 smuanya mau nanya nih...
klo jakarta tower tuh underconstruction g c?? or stuck??
coz perasaan dingin bgt dh..
maaf sebelumnya klo udh dibahas d post2 sbmlmny..


----------



## Ampelio

Jayz91 said:


> kaka2 smuanya mau nanya nih...
> klo jakarta tower tuh underconstruction g c?? or stuck??
> coz perasaan dingin bgt dh..
> maaf sebelumnya klo udh dibahas d post2 sbmlmny..


^^JAKARTA TOWER (558 meters) is temporarily on hold. I heard the investors (consortium) will resume this project before 2012


----------



## VRS

sentral senayan 3 construction...

the construction has reach level 16....


----------



## saigon2020

*70 Stories Office Tower*

Location : Jl. Jend. Sudirman, Jakarta



















http://www.airmasasri.com/project_detail.php?tp=project&ktg=5&id=281&nohal=1


----------



## saigon2020

*Jacc Revitalization*










Land Area : 108.906 sqm 
Location : Jl Kebon Kacang Raya,Jakarta
owner : PT Jakarta Realty


----------



## saigon2020

*Sarinah Revitalization & Development*

Location: Jl. M.H. Thamrin, Jakarta


----------



## saigon2020

*Sudirman Junction*



















Land Area :6.863 sqm 
Location : Jl. Jend. Sudirman, Jakarta

http://www.airmasasri.com/project_detail.php?tp=project&ktg=4&id=272&nohal=0


----------



## saigon2020

*60 Stories Office Tower & Apartment*

Location : Jakarta


----------



## saigon2020

*Thamrin Park*

Location : Jl. M.H. Thamrin, Jakarta


----------



## saigon2020

*Ancol Mansion*

land Area : 18.968 sqm
Location : Jl. Pasir Putih, Ancol, Jakarta
Owner T. Cahaya Agung Makmur


----------



## saigon2020

*Hollywood Residence*

land Area :9,871 Sqm
Location : Jl. Jend. Gatot Subroto, Jakarta
Client : PT. Tradisi Sejahtera


----------



## saigon2020

*The South Center*

Jakarta


----------



## saigon2020

*The Alluring Jakarta*










Location: Jakarta

http://www.airmasasri.com/project_detail.php?tp=project&ktg=5&id=326&nohal=0


----------



## saigon2020

*The Convergence Indonesia*

Land area: 5,300 sqm 
Location: Jakarta 
Developer: Bakrie Swasakti Utama
Awarded 1st prize competition held by Bakrie Group 



















http://www.airmasasri.com/project_detail.php?tp=project&ktg=5&id=308&nohal=0


----------



## saigon2020

*Life Tower*

Land Area: 5956 sqm 
Location : Jl.H.R.Rasuna Said ,Jakarta
Owner : PT. Mitra Wijaya Wisesa


----------



## saigon2020

*New Tower*

Location : Jakarta



















http://www.airmasasri.com/project_detail.php?tp=project&ktg=5&id=291&nohal=1


----------



## saigon2020

*Sovereign Plaza*

Land Area : 5.182 sqm 
Location : Jl. TB Simatupang, Jakarta
Owner : PT GARAMA DHANALAKSMI


----------



## saigon2020

*Sudirman Office*

Land Area : 5.236 sqm 
Building Height : 32 Stories Location : Jakarta


----------



## Ampelio

VRS said:


> superblock St Moritz...
> the progress....


^^Is it really going to be the tallest in the city as said in the promotion? :cheers:


----------



## AAG

The St Moritz
(Under Construction)


AceN said:


> Yup, mau buka di p'X
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


many thanks for Acen


----------



## VRS

the ambassade apartment...

just up date...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Don KingKong

^^..slim tower, nice


----------



## dochan

repost from SSC Indo



AceN said:


> Airmas Bid for BUMN Tower


----------



## dochan

*Allianz Tower*



tollfreak said:


> Press Release Allianz:
> 
> *Groundbreaking for Allianz Tower in Jakarta
> *
> The foundation for a special and architecturally attractive office tower in Jakarta has been laid. The new 28-storey building will be built according to the latest environmental standards and will carry the name "Allianz Tower".
> 6 Jul 2009 , Jakarta : "This new office, will enable our two Allianz companies to grow together more closely and to work as 'One Allianz' in Indonesia. Besides having 'Allianz Tower' as the building’s name, we will implement a one contact approach for our clients as well as a single service standard and a 'One Stop Solution' concept for all our insurance services to our customers and business partners," said Jens Reisch, CEO of Allianz Life Indonesia.
> 
> "At the same time, the Allianz Tower will also facilitate higher operational efficiency through stronger synergies between the two companies, which will be developed under the new Allianz Group's Target Operating Model (TOM) approach," added Volker Miss, CEO of Allianz Utama, Allianz's P&C company in Indonesia.
> 
> The Allianz Indonesia's new office project team confirmed to use this ready-to-build office building which is located in one of Jakarta's prominent office locations, the Kuningan area.
> 
> The construction period, which is expected to be finished by early 2011, will be insured by Allianz Utama. The total project value of 200 billion Indonesian Rupiah showcases Allianz expertise in handling such large engineering risks while at the same time ensuring that the project will be running and finished properly to meet the scheduled move of Allianz to the new premises by mid 2011.
> 
> The Green Building
> In alignment with the Allianz global initiatives to protect the environment, the "Allianz Tower" architecture and development plan reflects all aspects of Environmentally Sustainable Design (ESD) fundamentals. The building orientation and its advance glazing technology are aimed to reduce the heat and direct UV exposure from the sun which will lead to less power consumption for air conditioning. The "Allianz Tower" design also allows approximately 70 percent of its nearly one hectare land to be used as natural rain water absorbent. The building will also be equipped with state of the art water recycling facilities.
> 
> The owner of the building is KOMPAS-GRAMEDIA Group, the biggest media corporation in Indonesia. The design of the "Allianz Tower" stands for the principal concepts of openness, transparency, flow of information and harmonious integration of a modern office building in an environmentally friendly manner.
> 
> About Allianz in Indonesia
> Allianz started its operations in Indonesia with a representative office in 1981. In 1989, Allianz established PT Asuransi Allianz Utama Indonesia, a non-life insurance company. Furthermore, Allianz entered the Indonesian life insurance market by opening PT Asuransi Allianz Life Indonesia in 1996. Today, Allianz in Indonesia is one of the leading insurance groups in the market who has been trusted to serve more than one million customers in individual and corporate segment. Allianz Utama and Allianz Life Indonesia draw on support from nearly 12,000 dedicated financial consultants and operate a wide service network of over 80 offices in more than 44 locations nationwide.





rizalhakim said:


>





jrot said:


> dri Lt.37  biar serasa GE dulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dri Lt.3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lupa foto pager proyeknya..bsok2 dh y..
> 
> nempatin bekas gedung mangkrak 97 ternyata..bagus lahh..





Wicak_15 said:


> *Update terbaru*
> 
> Akhirnya saya berhasil mempunyai foto terbaru.
> Ini hasilnya:
> 
> *1.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3.*





Wicak_15 said:


> *Updating*
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## dochan

*Thamrin Nine Development*








http://www.thamrinnine.com/

-> Besides the UOB Plaza, Thamrin 9 will also boast an iconic mixed use building.
In vision to be the heart of Thamrin 9, the new mixed use 55 to 60 storey building will comprise of offices and luxury service apartment at qualities which are still unseen off in Jakarta.
-> There will also be two 36 storey luxury residences that will be targeted at the uber luxury segment who prioritized quality, location and size.
-> *The UOB Plaza, Exim Melati building, the office/ service apartment building and the two luxury apartment buildings will combine to make up the Thamrin 9 complex* as a 5 hectares mixed use development in the heart of Jakarta ; A hidden gem in the big city.



anOz said:


>


----------



## dochan

*Green Bay Pluit*

repost from SSC Indonesia



AceN said:


>


----------



## VRS

cosmo terrace project....

and level 21-22 construction now....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

close view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

sentral senayan 3 construction...

another up date....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## watcher09

Green Bay Pluit is very nice!


----------



## skytrax

:applause:


----------



## Galandar

Just WOOOW! So many fantastic projects. Great Jakarta!


----------



## motozine

Damn Jakarta has so many potential project.great city.I like it.


----------



## eurico

*Menara Satu, Kelapa Gading, North Jakarta*

so long no Updates on this thread

Menara Satu, Kelapa Gading, North Jakarta



H&M said:


>





Ocean One said:


> Progress dari project, tampak alat berat dah mulai bekerja.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta, Central Jakarta*

The City Center Jakarta, Central Jakarta



dochan said:


> http://thecitycenter-jakarta.com/
> 
> Entire complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dochan said:
Click to expand...


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta, Central Jakarta*

VS previous rendering, the latest rendering so much more better



AceN said:


> The City Center
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


the real site location



anOz said:


>



*Project Outline*

Project Name	The City Center
Project Concept	A Mix-used development
Project Site Address	Jl. K.H. Mas Mansyur Kav. 126. Central Jakarta 10220. Indonesia
Total Development Project	7.2 HA
Developer	PT Greenwood Sejahtera

*Specification & Facility*
Project	office tower ONE
Completion	Year of 2012
Total Area	Land : 11,271 sqm
Netto : 77,392.3 sqm
GFA : 96,278.39 sqm
SGFA : 88,691.32 sqm
Number of Office Floors	Tower of 41 stories, 7 stories annex building
Number of Basement Floors	3-basement stories
Typical Floor Plan (SGFA)	Low Zone : 2,098.31 sqm
Midzone : 2,142.21 sqm
High Zone : 2,184.34 sqm
Ceiling	Height : +/- 2.70 m
Gypsum at ceiling perimeter
Main Contractor	PT PP (Persero) Tbk.
Architect Consultant	DP Architects Pte. Ltd. Singapore and PT Airmas Asri
M&E Engineer	PT Arnan Pratama Consultants
Civil & Structural Engineer	PT Davysukamta Konsultan
Special Lighting	PT Litac Konsultan
Traffic Consultant	PT Paramitra Mardhika
Environmental	PT Geo Mitrasa Maya
Consultant 
Soil Investigation	PT Sofoco
Topography	PT Widya Buana Profilindo
Façade Consultant	Paul Adam Facades
Landscape Consultant	To be appointed
Project Management	PT Bangun Karya Propertindo
Wind Engineering Consultant	Cermak Peterka Petersen Pty. Ltd., Australia
Quantity Surveyor	PT Davis Langdon & Seah Indonesia
Building Management	A professional and reputable company (To be appointed)
Elevator	Low Zone : 5 units of high-speed elevators (24 passengers)
Mid Zone : 5 units of high-speed elevators (24 passengers)
High Zone : 5 units of high-speed elevators (24 passengers)
Executive elevator : 1 unit of high-speed elevator (15 passengers)
Service Elevator : 2 units ; 1,600kgs capacity
Car park Elevator : 2 units (24 passengers)
Ground Zone : 5 pairs of escalators at annex building and elevators
Air Condition system	Watercooled energy-saving AC system with environmental friendly refrigerant.
Electrical & back-up power	100% gen-set power backup
Communication Infrastructure	Fiber optics backbone infrastructure provided for :
- High speed internet access
- Broadband wi-fi connection
System	Building Automation System
Telephone lines	Up to 30 lines per floor (extendable upon request)
Parking	Approx. 1,000 lots
Reserved parking available
Security	- Integrated security system equipped with CCTV at public area
- Bomb check at main entrance
- Security check at Main lobby entrance, equipped with portal and metal detector
- Flap barrier gate integrated with card access control system
Fire Protection System	- Automatic sprinklers, fire hydrants, smoke & heat detector, fire hoses & extinguisher,
and fire alarm for all floors
- Emergency stairs with pressurizing fans
Public Toilet & Pantry	- Hygienic modern Male & Female toilets
- Executive toilet
- Pantry, Janitor and ablution room
Wall	Façade glass and/ or Drywall (Internal wall) and/ or concrete wall or aerated light-
weight concrete
Curtain Wall	Reflective tinted glass
Floor	Bare concrete finish
Power Supply	10,000 KVA
Facilities	- Food & Beverage (F&B) at Annex building
- Mini market
- Banks & ATMs
- Driver lounge
- Mushola

*Building Consultants*
Main Contractor	PT PP (Persero) Tbk.
Architect Consultant	DP Architects Pte. Ltd. Singapore and PT Airmas Asri
M&E Engineer	PT. Arnan Pratama Consultants
Civil & Structural Engineer	PT. Davysukamta Konsultan
Special Lighting	PT. Litac Konsultan
Traffic Consultant	PT. Paramitra Mardhika
Environmental	PT Geo Mitrasa Maya
Consultant 
Soil Investigation	PT. Sofoco
Topography	PT. Widya Buana Profilindo
Facade Consultant	Paul Adam Facades
Landscape Consultant	To be appointed
Project Management	PT. Bangun Karya Propertindo
Wind Engineering Consultant	Wind Engineering Consultant
Quantity Surveyor	PT Davis Langdon & Seah Indonesia
Building Management	A professional and reputable company (To be appointed)[/QUOTE]


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta, Central Jakarta*

Site Update



dochan said:


> *Progress*
> 
> http://thecitycenter-jakarta.com/progress
> 
> April 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mei 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juni 2010


----------



## eurico

*Bakrie Tower, Rasuna Epicentrum,Kuningan, South Jakarta*

<<<<<<=======see the previous page for updates on Binus Square Residence, Gandaria City, The City Center Jakarta, Central Park Jakarta, St. Moritz Jakarta, New DPR-MPR building, Kota Kasablanka, Allianz Tower and Bakrie Tower


nih lanjutannya

desainnya seperti kertas yang dilipat2




























another update



megablock said:


> tambahan nih gan... ada The Grove di kirinya
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum super block, Kuningan, Jakarta*

The Grove Apartment, Rasuna Epicentrum, Kuningan, South Jakarta



megablock said:


> ini The Grove atau The Wave yah? anybody?



The Wave Apartment, Rasuna Epicentrum, Kuningan, South Jakarta



megablock said:


> nah, berarti The Wave yang ini...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> ini dari jauh, The Wave yang kiri, The Grove yang kanan :cheers1:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Green Bay Pluit, North Jakarta*

Green Bay Pluit, North Jakarta

the rendering



vanz said:


> update terbaru about greenbay


----------



## eurico

*Green Bay Pluit, North Jakarta*

the latest update on Green Bay Pluit Jakarta



vanz said:


> dan akhirnya ditunjuklah Total Bangun Persada sebagai kontraktornya, tanpa pake pengajuan tender, langsung tunjuk total. nanti tanggal 8 agustus penandatangan iom dengan total..


----------



## eurico

*Sentral Senayan Office 3, 28 floor, Senayan, South Jakarta*

Sentral Senayan Office 3, 28 floor, South Jakarta



VRS said:


> just up date...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



latest update on this project



VRS said:


> from ground area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Sentral Senayan Office 3, 28 floor, Senayan, South Jakarta*

another project around Sentral Senayan Office 3



Wicak_15 said:


> Mas David, kayaknya nih thread judulnya harus diubah deh, "Kompleks Plaza Senayan" saran ane. Soalnya ada proyek baru di belakang PS.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Maaf ada orang tak diundang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.


----------



## eurico

*Taufik Hidayat Arena*

Taufik Hidayat Arena, sport and badminton arena

Taufik Hidayat Arena



AceN said:


> *Location*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taufik Hidayat Arena sat on a 6600m2 of land East of Jakarta. Designed by the reknowned architectural team of URBANE Indonesia, headed by Mr. Ridwan Kamil, the complex promises its attendees a degree of comfort on as well as off court, that has never been seen before in other Badminton Centres in Indonesia.
> 
> The two storey building will eventually house 8 Badminton Courts, 10 Dormitory Rooms and Dormitory Lounge, Gym, Medical/Physio Room, a Futsal Ground, Jogging Track, Outdoor Cafetaria, Internet lounge, Conference & Audio/Visual Room, Taufik Hidayat Arena merchandise store as well as a Taufik Hidayat Gallery which plans to take you on a journey of all of Taufik Hidayat golden moments in Badminton.
> 
> Construction of the Taufik Hidayat Arena building is scheduled to be finished in 2011, and will be open to all enthusiasts of sports, in particular the sport of badminton. In order to accommodate growing interest for badminton, Taufik Hidayat Arena will also be opening its doors for the Taufik Hidayat Arena Training Programme, in which they will be exclusively trained by the coaching team of Taufik Hidayat.
> 
> *www.taufikhidayatarena.com*
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, 15 Juli 2010,
> *Acara Peletakan Batu Pertama Taufik Hidayat Arena*
> 
> Acara Groundbreaking atau peletakan batu pertama Taufik Hidayat Arena secara sukses dan lancar telah dilaksanakan pada Rabu, 30 Juni 2010.
> Seremoni acara tersebut ditandai dengan proses pemancangan tiang pertama oleh Taufik Hidayat disaksikan para undangan yang terdiri dari, Perwakilan Kemenegpora, Ketua Umum KONI Ibu Rita Subowo, Ketua Umum PB PBSI Bpk. Djoko Santoso, Perwakilan Pemda Jakarta Timur, Perwakilan Polres Jakarta Timur dan Managing Director Yonex Sunrise, Mr. DK. Seth.
> 
> Dalam kata sambutannya Taufik Hidayat menegaskan bahwa Taufik Hidayat Arena ini dibangun bukan semata sebagai gedung olahraga, namun sebagai saksi keinginan luhurnya untuk dapat mendukung perkembangan dunia olahraga bulutangkis Indonesia.
> Ketua Umum KONI Ibu Rita Subowo serta Ketua Umum PBSI Bpk. Djoko Santoso melalui kata sambutannya dalam acara tersebut, menyambut positif keinginan positif ini untuk dapat membantu proses regenerasi olahraga ini serta untuk melahirkan kembali kecintaan serta kejayaan bulutangkis Indonesia seperti saat masa keemasannya.
> 
> Nantinya, Taufik Hidayat Arena ini terbuka untuk publik yang ingin menyewa lapangan bulutangkis serta lapangan futsal untuk bermain. Taufik Hidayat Arena jugaakan mempunyai program pelatihan khusus dimana khalayak umum dapat mengikuti program tersebut dan dilatih oleh tim pelatihan Taufik Hidayat.
> 
> *Taufik Hidayat Arena direncanakan akan melalui proses konstruksi selama 12 bulan dan diharapkan dapat membuka pintunya secara resmi di pertengahan tahun 2011. *


----------



## eurico

*Allianz Tower, Kuningan, South Jakarta*

Allianz Tower, Kuningan, South Jakarta



rizalhakim said:


>


the latest update



VRS said:


> level 25 construction now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





megablock said:


> tambahan sedikit gaan.... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kemang Village, Kemang, South Jakarta*

Kemang Village












Alvin said:


>


latest update on this project 



Ocean One said:


> ^^
> Pic di ambil dari rooftop service apartement gandaria city.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*Ancol Mansion, Ancol, North Jakarta*

Ancol Mansion, Ancol, North Jakarta

the rendering



climax23 said:


> Ancol Mansion
> 
> Developer : Agung Sedayu Group
> Location : Jl. Pasir Putih, Jakarta Utara


update on July



AAG said:


> Hey long time no see this is Ancol Mansion progress recently


update on August



Ocean One said:


> ^^
> Pic di ambil dari depan PRJ. Sory kejahuan... :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*The Ambasade, Kuningan, South Jakarta*

The Ambasade, Kuningan, South Jakarta

rendering



g4brielle said:


> *THE AMBASSADE : APARTMENT AND SUITES*
> Jalan Denpasar, Kuningan, Jakarta, Jabotabek, Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development of two 29-storey apartment towers to contain 270 units and eight-storey suites with a total floor space of about 30,000 square meters.
> Construction is expected to start in June 2007. A completion date is to be determined.
> 
> Developer: Duta Regency Karunia PT / Arah Sejahtera Abadi PT
> Architect: Sekawan DesignInc Arsitek PT





VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


another update again taken from HR. Rasuna street



twenty-first-floor said:


> -diambil dr jalan Rasuna Said-
> 
> :cheers1:


----------



## eurico

*Parc 18 SCBD, SCBD, South Jakarta*

JAKARTA | Parc 18 SCBD | Office | 5 x 10 Fl | U/C

rendering










updates



VRS said:


> another up date
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Green Lake Sunter, Sunter, North Jakarta*

Green Lake Sunter, Sunter, North Jakarta

new apartement development at Sunter, North Jakarta



charl1e said:


> bener ngak????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Thematic Multiview ( Lake View, Garden View, City View, Pool View, Sea View ).
> - Thematic Children Playground.
> - Thematic Jogging Track, bicycle Track, Skateboard & Roller Coaster Track.
> - Thematic Swimming Pool & Kids Pool.
> - Green Area For Wedding Photo.
> - Wedding Ballroom.
> - Hotel.
> - Mall & Shopping Arcade.
> - Cinema.
> - Supermaket
> - Cafe & Famous Restaurant.
> - Sport Facility ( Futsal, Badminton, Tennis,etc.
> - Sport & Fitness Club.
> - School & Medical Centre.
> - Lifestyle Entertainment.
> - Security 24 Hours ( CCTV, Access Card ).
> - Parking Area.
> - Free Flood ( Bebas Banjir ).





exda said:


> another rendering...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Ocean One said:


> ^^
> Nambahin ya.. :cheers:



but there's no on location project yet  just stay tuned for the update


----------



## eurico

*Kemayoran Area*

Here's some project on Kemayoran Area, Kemayoran previously was an Airport area



jrot said:


> aula simfonia jakarta..msh satu komplek sama gereja kemayoran
> dari luar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mari kita intip..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karena bru nyadar tmpt duduknya diblakang panggung,ngungsi lah kesebrang..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus:kantor BMKG


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City, Kuningan, South Jakarta*

Kuningan City, Kuningan, South Jakarta










this superblock project consist of office tower, 2 apartement tower and mall

the whole complex



megablock said:


> tambahan dikit gan... :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> =========chapter one ========
> oval office tower has reach level 11 now....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City, Kuningan, South Jakarta*

updates on Mall construction



VRS said:


> ======= chapter two =========
> 
> mall construction....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City, Kuningan, South Jakarta*

Residence Tower



VRS said:


> ========= chapter three =========
> 
> tower 1 residence has reach level 14 & tower 2 has reach level 17....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City, Kuningan, South Jakarta*

some view from this project 



VRS said:


> ==========chapter four ========
> 
> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Archipelago Arena, Senayan, South Jakarta*

New Project again

this project consist of sport arena and exhibition center, but no update on location yet



AceN said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Archipelago Arena is a modern and iconic sports and exhibition building at a very strategic location. It is designed to house international and national sports and exhibition events. Located on the intersection of Jalan Gerbang Pemuda and Jalan Asia Afrika, next to Gelora Bung Karno stadium.
> 
> Archipelago Arena is destined to be the proud landmark of modern Jakarta, as one of the world big city. A landmark of style and innovation where aspirations of the mind flourish to attain new heights of excellence. Archipelago Arena expresses a sophisticated and futuristic architecture. This building houses sports events and competition such as martial arts, badminton, fencing, archery and basketball.
> 
> Archipelago Arena is an analogy of the strength of human muscles. The dynamic, flowing and sporty design of this project is also a symbol of dynamic movement in sports. Dynamic movement of sports is highlighted by color changing of its secondary skin. It brings the excitement to every visitor.
> The combination of world class sport facilities and exhibition hall with international standards with landmark quality is making Archipelago Arena at Senayan as urban generator that brings a positive economic impact to Jakarta urban development.
> 
> This project is planned to give a powerful economical impact by providing a modern and high technology facilities. It is hope that the economical impact is as great as Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> _Project Name:_
> Archipelago Arena
> 
> _Location:_
> Jl. Asia Afrika, Senayan, Jakarta.
> 
> _Client:_
> PT. Archipelago Sapta Pesona
> 
> _Principal Architect:_
> Ridwan Kamil
> 
> _Other Architect/Designer:_
> Irvan Pribadi Darwis, M. Yuliansyah Akbar
> 
> _M&E Engineers:_
> PT. Metakom Pranata
> 
> _C&S Engineers:_
> PT. Haerte Widya Konsultan
> 
> _Contractor:_
> To be appointed
> 
> _Construction Start (month/2010):_
> Q2
> 
> _Scheduled completion Date (month/year):_
> -
> 
> _Building Height (metres):_
> 30 m
> 
> _Building Height (storeys):_
> 2 storeys (double height)
> 
> _Gross Floor Area:_
> Bangunan olahraga dan penunjang : 32.700 m2
> Bangunan parkir : 12.000 m2
> Bangunan panahan : 660 m2
> 
> _Site Area:_
> 66.935 m2
> 
> 
> 
> =====================================================
> 
> Dyandra dan Agung Podomoro Bangun Gedung Olahraga di Senayan
> 
> Kamis, 8/4/2010 | 00:19 WIB
> JAKARTA, KOMPAS.com - Industri olahraga yang menggiurkan membuat pemain baru berniat mencicipi serunya laba di bisnis tersebut. Tengoklah PT Archipelago Sapta Pesona, anak usaha PT Dyandra Promosindo. Pertengahan tahun nanti, Archipelago bekerja sama dengan Grup Agung Podomoro bakal membangun gedung olahraga baru di lokasi Basket Indoor Senayan.
> 
> "Hal ini belum tergarap secara serius di Indonesia, sehingga kami melihat ini prospek bagus ke depannya," ujar Direktur Pemasaran Agung Podomoro, Indra W. Antono.
> 
> Sebelumnya, Podomoro sudah memiliki gedung olahraga di Sunter dan Kelapa Gading. Hanya saja kata Indra, gedung olahraga yang bakal dibangun ini beda dari sebelumnya. Sebab, di saat tidak ada pertandingan olahraga, gedung ini juga bisa digunakan untuk arena pameran atau pentas seni. Konsep yang diusung ialah pameran dan pertunjukan yang berhubungan dengan seni.
> 
> Secara terpisah Presiden Direktur Archipelago, Danny Budiharto menambahkan, pembangunan gedung olahraga ini sekaligus bentuk apresiasi perusahaan atas Gelora Bung Karno. Maklum, sejak tahun 1960-an, belum ada fasilitas olahraga baru di sentra olahraga nasional tersebut.
> 
> *Pembangunan gedung ini akan dimulai pertengahan tahun nanti. Archipelago menargetkan gedung ini bisa selesai sebelum November tahun depan sehingga siap dipakai untuk penyelenggaraan Sea Games 2011. Menurut Danny, proyek yang menelan investasi sekitar Rp 500 miliar ini bakal balik modal dalam waktu 10 tahun.*
> 
> *Luas gedung ini mencapai 10.000 meter persegi setinggi dua lantai. Nantinya gedung ini bisa dipakai untuk olahraga basket, voli, bulutangkis, angkat besi, dan anggar. "Gedung ini standar NBA, sehingga bisa dipakai untuk pertandingan olahraga skala internasional," ujar Danny.
> 
> Daya tampungnya yang mencapai 5.000 orang pun menjadi daya pikat untuk pameran dan konser. Mengingat lokasinya yang tepat di depan Hotel Mulia Senayan, Denny menampik bahwa proyek ini bertujuan mencuri pasar pameran JCC. Sebab, konsep olahraga yang diusung memiliki pasar yang berbeda dengan pasar bisnis dan sosial yang biasa digelar di JCC*. (Gloria Haraito/KONTAN)


----------



## eurico

*U residence and St. Mark Square, Karawaci, Tangerang*

U Residence and St. Mark Square, Karawaci, Tangerang

this is new project consist of 1 residence tower and renovation of A1 circuit, but there's no update yet on this project



jrot said:


> U'Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Structure: Siradin Sucipto
> Architect: Sekawan Designinc
> Lighting: Hadi Komara
> ME: Graham Gething
> Owner: PT Supermal Karawaci
> 
> St Mark Square
> (across U'Residence,between TamanSari&Aryaduta)
> rendering:COMING SOON!!!
> 
> extras:supermal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Fasilitas infrastruktur baru yang akan terwujud pada tahun 2010 adalah:
> 
> Pertama, perubahan dan penambahan landscape “pintu masuk” Lippo Village dari arah tol Jakarta - Merak hingga bundaran depan Menara Matahari yang akan menghadirkan suasana baru dan kesan yg sangat membanggakan bagi para pengunjung maupun penghuni kota mandiri Lippo Village ketika memasuki kawasan kota mandiri Lippo Village
> 
> Kedua, pembangunan area komersial “St. Mark Square“ yang berlokasi di depan Supermal Karawaci menjadi pusat makanan, belanja dan perkantoran. Hal ini akan menjadikan kawasan CBD Lippo Village dapat diakses dengan berjalan kaki
> 
> Ketiga, beroperasinya fly over pada Juli 2010 dari Lippo Village Central langsung menuju ke Jakarta yang akan mempermudah mobilitas penghuni kota mandiri Lippo Village menuju ke Jakarta. Hal ini tentunya akan berdampak positif terhadap perkembangan bisnis di Lippo Village dan berdampak positif terhadap kenaikan harga properti di Lippo Village secara umum.
> 
> Keempat, beroperasinya “Underpass Islamic” pada Juli 2010 yang dipastikan semakin mempermudah akses masuk ke Lippo Village Central dari Lippo Village Utara, Tangerang dan Merak.
> 
> Kelima, beroperasinya “Underpass Karawaci Office Park” pada Juni 2010 yang memudahkan akses warga Lippo Village Utara menuju kawasan bisnis Karawaci Office Park. Dampak positif lain kehadiran underpass ini adalah semakin meningkatnya dan semakin hidupnya investasi properti di kawasan Lippo Village Utara sebagai satu kesatuan antara tempat tinggal dan tempat bekerja/bisnis.


----------



## eurico

*Senopati suite*

Senopati suite, Residence, 1 tower, South Jakarta



VRS said:


> the progress....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Cosmo Terrace, 1 tower, Central Jakarta*

Cosmo Terrace, Residence, 1 tower, Central Jakarta



VRS said:


> still finishing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Thamrin Executive Residence, 1 tower, Central Jakarta*

Thamrin Executive Residence, 1 tower, Central Jakarta



VRS said:


> level 9 they has start apartment lobby area....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta, 6 tower superblock*

The City Center Jakarta, 6 tower superblock




VRS said:


> source from = thx to Hilda HB *property indonesia...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St Moritz superblock with 11 tower rising, West Jakarta*

St Moritz superblock with 11 tower rising



VRS said:


> another tower has reach level 24....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> that tower has reach level 9....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> this site area has doing construction at basement area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*kuningan City, superblock, 1 office tower, 2 apartement tower and 1 mall, South Jakarta*

kuningan City, superblock, 1 office tower, 2 apartement tower and 1 mall, South Jakarta




VRS said:


> and denpasar construction....level 17 & 20
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @ Senopati, South Jakarta*

Residence 8 Senopati, 2 apartement tower with 1 office tower in one complex




VRS said:


> level 17 & 18....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta, superblock, South Jakarta*

Ciputra World Jakarta, 1 office tower, 1 hotel tower, 1 apartement tower and 1 mall



VRS said:


> just up date....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

allianz tower construction...

finally level 28...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## paradyto

Allianz Tower.. fast progress, wow!

​


----------



## Erran

WOW . . .
Jakarta is booming


----------



## eurico

Wow so long since the last updates! So let's start with the latest update on some on going project at Jakarta.

Update on Blok B Pasar Tanah Abang, 10floor Mall, Tanah Abang Central Jakarta



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Update on Senopati Suites, 1 tower apartement, Senopati South Jakarta



VRS said:


> the construction has reach level 28 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Update on Menara Citicon, 1 tower, Slipi West Jakarta.



VRS said:


> the tower looks now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Update on Residence8 at Senopati, 2 apartement tower and 1 office tower, Senopati, South Jakarta



VRS said:


> level 20 now..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and office tower level 9 construction now..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Latest update on Central Park project, 4 tower 1 mall, West Jakarta



VRS said:


> office tower...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Also Royal Mediteranian, 3 tower location on Central Park complex West Jakarta



VRS said:


> also royal mediterania progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

This one is old project and only renovation on the interior, EX Plaza Indonesia



AAG said:


> masih inget konstruksi yang kemarin, sudah selesai kemarin hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mereka menambahkan canopy ---> yang menurut saya makin jelek jadinya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pekerja selesai membongkar steger


----------



## eurico

Update on Jakarta City Center Project



Dazon said:


> Update from: http://thecitycenter-jakarta.com/category/news


----------



## eurico

Blok B Pasar Tanah Abang



VRS said:


> lovely green shopping building...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Update on ciputra world Jakarta



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Cont.
Ciputra World Jakarta



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Ambasade Residence



VRS said:


> still not opened...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Axa Tower at Kuningan City



VRS said:


> the axa tower construction has reach level 16 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Denpasar Residences at Kuningan City



VRS said:


> denpasar tower has reach level 20 & 22 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Kuningan City Mall



VRS said:


> mall construction now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

The whole project of Kuningan City



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Media Walk at Rasuna Epicentrum Superblok



VRS said:


> media walk area....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Cont. 
Media Walk at Rasuna Epicentrum Superblok



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## saimantya

wow... fantantic.... i like this
i"from yogyakarta


----------



## saimantya

Ups... sorry double posts


----------



## eurico

Welcome to the board saimantya, hope you enjoy in here and make sure participate at our own forum ok 

Next
The Groove Apartement Rasuna Epicentrum Superblok



VRS said:


> the groove construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

another update from Rasuna Epicentrum Superblok



Wicak_15 said:


> *Rasuna Epicentrum*
> 
> -Part 1-​
> 1. Whole project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Progress The groove Condominium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Sepertinya mau dirapihin jalan tembus dari Kuningan persada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. The Wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. The Convergence Indonesia


----------



## eurico

Update on Jakarta Police Headquarter



VRS said:


> they has re continue the progress by install the glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Update on The City Center Jakarta



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Update on MMC Tower The Citadenes Residence Jakarta



VRS said:


> another view update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Update on Thamrin Executive Residence



VRS said:


> the construction has reach level 15...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

World Trade Center II Jakarta



VRS said:


> the progress still running...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Residence 8 Jakarta



VRS said:


> they still increase the speed...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Tempo Scan Tower, office tower Jakarta



VRS said:


> view form far distance....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Latest update on The City Center, South Jakarta  


Wicak_15 said:


> Update picture from Citylofts
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> OTE]


----------



## eurico

Latest Update on Rasuna Epicentrum Superblok, South Jakarta this is huge project that consist of many individual project and here they are  


Wicak_15 said:


> Progress Rasuna Epicentrum
> 
> 1. The Groove Condominium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. The Convergence Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. The Groove suites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Bakrie tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Progress jalan tembus dari Jl. Casablanca (di samping kanan)
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/8159/dsc02822p.jpg[
> /IMG][/QUOTE]


----------



## eurico

Latest update on Kota Kasablanka, South Jakarta  


Wicak_15 said:


> *Kota Kasablanka progress*
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Whole complex (Ada 1 TC udah pasang)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU
> OTE]


----------



## eurico

Latest update of Kemang Village, South Jakarta



Wicak_15 said:


> Kemang Village from Rasuna apartment


----------



## eurico

Latest update on Ciputra Multivision Office Tower  


VRS said:


> just update construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/Q UOTE]


----------



## eurico

Update on Tempo Scan Office tower  


VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/QUOT
> E]


----------



## eurico

Update on Senopati Suites, South Jakarta



VRS said:


> great progress on level top floor....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Update on Allianz Tower



VRS said:


> till close angel...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/Q
> UOTE]


----------



## eurico

Latest update on World Trade Center Jakarta, South Jakarta



VRS said:


> and the core still raising with good progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/Q
> UOTE]


----------



## eurico

Latest Update on Thamrin Executive Residence, Central Jakarta



VRS said:


> construction has reach level 19 now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> another view of this project...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.
> us


----------



## VRS

residence 8 project construction...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

A lot project still on going in Jakarta and here's some of it,

*Ciputra World Jakarta* Kuningan, South Jakarta



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress terbaru Ciputra world Jakarta
> 
> --Part 1--​Dari Luar​
> 1. Bagian belakang & Apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.





Wicak_15 said:


> --Part 2--​Dari dalam​
> 1. Salah satu pekerjaan bekisting ramp parkir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Pekerjaan pembesian Office tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Besi beton Shear wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.


----------



## eurico

*Gading Icon* Kelapa Gading, North Jakarta

this is low cost apartement



Mimihitam said:


> Tulisan Gading Icon sudah terpasang


----------



## eurico

*Central Park* West Jakarta

this is a superblock complex with mall, 3 tower apartemen, 1 office tower and 1 hotel tower, complete with tribeca park in front of it this complex has became new shopping destination in Jakarta



Dazon said:


> update today





desta28 said:


> SO COOOOLLLL :banana::banana:
> 
> Source: FB Central Park


----------



## eurico

*Aston Veranda* Slipi, West Jakarta

previously Grand Soho Slipi



Dazon said:


> sepertinya gedung ini baru terisi setengahnya ato mungkin tidak ada penghuni yah?


----------



## eurico

*Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement* Semanggi, South Jakarta



VRS said:


> the model...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Dazon said:


> the tower is underconstruction.. update today:


----------



## eurico

*Allianz Tower* Kuningan, South Jakarta

office tower



VRS said:


> just up date...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> <script src='http://img408.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=05122010332.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>


----------



## eurico

*Polda Metro Jaya* South Jakarta

Jakarta Police Headquarter



VRS said:


> just up date...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The Ambassade* Kuningan, South Jakarta

1 apartement tower



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center* South Jakarta



VRS said:


> up date progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Polda Metrojaya, Jakarta Police Headquarter



VRS said:


> almost finish....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Ciputa Multivision Tower, office



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Allianz Tower, office



VRS said:


> still install the glasses ...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Menara Citicon



VRS said:


> this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Tempo Scan Tower



VRS said:


> just up date...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

The City Center Jakarta



Dazon said:


> dari official site:





VRS said:


> right at level 1 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

---



jrot said:


> site: by AAG





rizalhakim said:


>


----



climax23 said:


> Ancol Mansion
> 
> Developer : Agung Sedayu Group
> Location : Jl. Pasir Putih, Jakarta Utara
> 
> Rendering





twenty-first-floor said:


> update 9 Januari 2011.





twenty-first-floor said:


>





twenty-first-floor said:


>


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta* 



VRS said:


> the construction has reach level 6-7 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> progress on level 17 for groove...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> short cut from epicentrum to casablanca street....*grave area ??
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> mcdonald view at epicentrum area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St. Moritz Superblock*




VRS said:


> from all area of puri indah real estate, that 3 towers can see clear...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

New project at Alam Sutra, Tangerang, Jakarta's Suburb

rendering



jrot said:


> *Mall @ Alam Sutera*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^living world ada di paling tengah yg merah2...
> *Living World Alam Sutera*
> renderingnya lengkap di website  soft opening:FEB'11



*Mall @ Alama Sutra & Living World*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress project Mall @ Alam Sutera (picture taken as date)
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Proyek tak dikenal (masih di Alam Sutera)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.


site location



jrot said:


> semoga membantu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klo diliat2 jalanan ke tol ny kyk bangau yaaa...hahahah


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> next progress...*apartment level 32 & 26, axa tower level 23
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*World Trade Centre II Jakarta*



VRS said:


> they ready for level 5..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower*



VRS said:


> next progress....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra Multivision Office Tower*



VRS said:


> from far distance...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kota Kasablanka*



VRS said:


> yup already topping off...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Central Park*



VRS said:


> royal mediterania progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Comeliness

Kuningan City


During my short visit in Jakarta last month I had a chance to take some pictures for this project. 

















































You can see Kuningan's traffic jam down there. hno:


----------



## eurico

thanx for the update comelines, Kuningan City is one of my favourite project at Jakarta


----------



## paradyto

wow! many update from Jakarta Thanx eurico and Comeliness
​


----------



## eurico

latest update of Pndok Indah Town Center, update by *wicak*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress project around PITC
> 
> 1. Ada mesin bored pile di samping PIM 1, bekas Kids station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Wisma Pondok Indah 3 (maaf ya anglenya gak ngepas)


latest update of Pondok Indah Mall 1 ekstension, update by *jrot*



jrot said:


> ^^ ohhh ini diaaaa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kt tmn gw,dr teras hanamasa terlihatlah rumah diapit lapangan golf...
> rumah siapakah itu?? :tongue2:


----------



## eurico

latest update of Kalibata City, update by *wicak*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress project Kalibata City
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


----------



## eurico

other random project, update by *wicak*



Wicak_15 said:


> Some progress project around Jakarta
> 
> 1. *Dharmawangsa residences extension*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Pernah dengar Intiland akan bangun superblok di Simatupang?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Unknown project di Simatupang*. Lokasinya deket Poins square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. *Unknown project. Lokasinya di Jl. Sultan Iskandar Muda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. *Green Pramuka Residences*


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



AceN said:


> credit to Balank @ Flickr


----------



## eurico

Jakarta Police Headquarter  


Ocean One said:


> Numpang upload ya.. :cheers:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Residence 8  


Ocean One said:


> ^^ Yesterday.. Sorry agak gelap n kejahuan, cuma pake cam HP.. :cheers:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Siloam Semanggi Hospital



Ocean One said:


> From far distance... Nampak Logo MRCC dan Siloamnya dah terpasang ya.. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Taman Sari Residence

  


Ocean One said:


> Just update pic.. :cheers:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

MT. Haryono Square



Ocean One said:


> Hanya menambahkan pics.. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Tempo Scan Office Tower  


Ocean One said:


> Pic taken yesterday.. :cheers:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Senopati Suites  


Ocean One said:


> ^^ Yesterday..
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

K-Link Tower



Ocean One said:


> ^^ Sorry gak tahu nama gedung ini. Letaknya di samping RS Medistra MT Haryono.
> Nampaknya dah hampir selesai instal kacanya. Kalau ada yang tahu n ada threadnya, mohon di bantu pindahin ya guys.. :cheers:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*Ancol Mansion*



Wicak_15 said:


> Project update
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## dochan

*Ancol Mansion*




utomo said:


> Update terbaru Masih Hangat.
> Sebagian foto dari dalam
> Masuk Foldernya
> http://img265.imageshack.us/g/dscf6148k.jpg/
> 
> Kolam renangnya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail bangunan dari dekat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viewnya Bagus


----------



## eurico

thanx for the update dochan ^^ lets start new update of Jakarta's city project 

Puri Indah Town Center



Wicak_15 said:


> Site location and marketing office (picture taken yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Marketing office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Site location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


----------



## eurico

Cosmo Terrace  


VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/UR
> L]


----------



## eurico

Jakarta City Center  


VRS said:


> they upgrade face lift....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Senopati Suites Apartement



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Allianz Tower Jakarta



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Puri Indah Town Center



Wicak_15 said:


> Site location and marketing office (picture taken yesterday)
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Marketing office
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Site location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.


----------



## eurico

The City Center Jakarta



VRS said:


> level 5 now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

The Ambassade Apartement



VRS said:


> they make new access ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Ciputra Multivision Office Tower



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

Dang! You're fast! Now, my turn


----------



## dochan

*Some progress project around west Jakarta *




Wicak_15 said:


> 1. Unknown project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Jakarta eye center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Puri parkview


----------



## dochan

*progress jakarta eye center kedoya area..*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> mall construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> another mall construction area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*AXA Tower, Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> axa tower has reach level 26 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*Denpasar Residence, Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> and also apartment has reach level 37 and 27...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

still, *Kuningan City*




VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*World Trade Center II*




VRS said:


> i dont have idea about that picture from u *last picture
> but the construction has reach level 10 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*World Trade Center II*




VRS said:


> another view of this level 10 construction now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*The St.Moritz - Part II | Mixed Dev | 17 Towers | 1 x 65 Fl | U/C*




Wicak_15 said:


> Project update
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


----------



## dochan

*Tamansari Semanggi Apartment*




VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*Rasuna Epicentrum*




VRS said:


> epicentrum area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*Rasuna Epicentrum*




VRS said:


> new access to casablanca area... grave area....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

thx to eurico & dochan...for show update construction @ jakarta...


----------



## eurico

dochan said:


> Dang! You're fast! Now, my turn


Haha it just like weekly job for me... We should continue to update this thread.
@mr. vrs that is ur picture I'm the one who should said thank's to you :cheers:


----------



## eurico

Tempo Scan Tower



VRS said:


> good progress at level 25
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Residence 8 @ Senopati



VRS said:


> construction @ level 37 - 36 now..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Thamrin Executive Residence



VRS said:


> level 37 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

The H Tower



Dazon said:


> unofficial site: http://the-h-tower.blogspot.com/





VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Senayan Square Complex



VRS said:


> this tower has reach level 8...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> that tower has reach level 11
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Tamansari Semanggi Apartement



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

latest update on Ancol Mansion



Ocean One said:


> ^^ Hasil liputan jalan2 di ancol kemarin pas liburan.. :cheers:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Newly open mall just outside Jakarta at Serpong, *Living World*



jrot said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source:Fernando Gomulya 's FB =)
> klo malem LED nya oke loo...
> 
> @acen:di dpn gerbang Alsut skrg ada reklame binus yg versi lo be4 itu


----------



## eurico

*Cervino Apartement*



jrot said:


> OIYA!!ini dia threadnya
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1243405
> +hanya utk mengingatkan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itu ijo2 di depannya ilusi sekalii...pdhl ada DaengTata,SotoGebrak,DutaMakassar ampe Wr. Sederhana :tongue2:





Ocean One said:


> Kemarin pas liburan sempat jalan2 nyari makan di jalan Abdul Syafiie, sesudah fly over Saharjo, persis di seberang rumah makan Mamink Daeng Tata (khusus makanan dari makassar), di situ ada proyek yang lagi berjalan. Kira2 dah nyampe lantai 10 or 11. Cari2 nama proyeknya di plang depan tapi gak ada tuh. Any body knows about this project?? :cheers:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Gapura Prima Plaza*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress GP Plaza
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## eurico

*Taman sari Semanggi Apartemen*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Cosmo Terrace*



VRS said:


> just up date...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senopati Suites*



VRS said:


> just up date...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Westmark Apartemen*



VRS said:


> now they ready for full construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta City Center*



VRS said:


> still progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kota Kasablanka*



VRS said:


> looks construction has reach heli pad area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Thamrin Executive Residence*



VRS said:


> the construction ready for level 38 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Tempo Scan Office Tower*



VRS said:


> they ready for level 26...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra Multivision Office Tower*



VRS said:


> just up date..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Allianz Tower*



VRS said:


> just up date...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Polda Metrojaya-Jakarta Police headquarter*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



VRS said:


> they speed the construction now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*

mall construction



VRS said:


> mall construction....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> another view of mall progress....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*


Apartement tower



VRS said:


> apartment tower...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Central Park*



VRS said:


> and finally i love to see those towers...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> pasar festival area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> little pool....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> the wave construction has reach level 17 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> looks the construction has start again...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> the groove construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> level 6 will ready.....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 at Senopati*



VRS said:


> they ready construction for level 38...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senayan Square Complex*



VRS said:


> this tower has reach level 9 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> that tower has reach level 12
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*World Trade Center Jakarta*




VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St. Moritz*



VRS said:


> far distance...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Some random update on others construction project at Jakarta*



VRS said:


> that tower has topping off...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> face off...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Another rendering of H Tower*



MARINHO said:


> Source: Colliers Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Colliers Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Colliers Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Colliers Indonesia


----------



## Ian Lanberg

Gila ente Eurico......
daoet darimane tu foto2


----------



## horrerbaba

it was very glamorousness and advance city.


----------



## dochan

Great updates!!!!


----------



## eurico

Ian Lanberg said:


> Gila ente Eurico......
> daoet darimane tu foto2


please visit this http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=1516 for more comphrehensive and more project of Jakarta's project and development :cheers:



horrerbaba said:


> it was very glamorousness and advance city.


indeed but Jakarta have more trouble than what it seems on the picture



dochan said:


> Great updates!!!!


thanx dude


----------



## eurico

Report from topping off *Kota Kasablanka* , by Hilda Alexander



hildalexander said:


> 32 floor for each tower (Mirage and Avalon Tower).... menyusul kemudian Montreal and Montana Tower....
> 
> FYI hotel bintang 5-nya dikonversi jadi lease office tower, so di sini hanya ada 4 tower apartemen, dua tower office (lease n strata), serta 110.000 m2 shopping mall dgn anchor tenant SOGO Dept Store, Index+Informa, Ace Hardware, XXI...
> 
> maket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal dari avalon tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menteng pulo dari hoist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> menteng pulo view, ternyata 19 juta/m2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tutup atap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sky is the limit





hildalexander said:


> putra mahkota, Eiffel Tedja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the owner, alexander tedja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avalon master bedroom


----------



## eurico

sogo departement store at Central Park



AAG said:


> SOGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beberapa bagian CP (yg gak disadari org)
> 
> Langit2 LED di atas Escalator SOGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ada Chatterbox Cafe di SOGO


----------



## eurico

ancol mansion



Kopassus said:


> Pulau intan kemarin.


----------



## dochan

*CIPUTRA WORLD JAKARTA*




Wicak_15 said:


> Progress project CWJ (terlihat sudah install 1 TC lagi di office tower)


----------



## jcruze057

Jakarta has so many projects, its really impressive!


----------



## VRS

the season city has build 3rd tower...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta* 3 Tower and 1 mall, 1 office tower, 1 hotel tower and 1 apartement tower



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kemang Village*




Iyo_Boy said:


> Update picture - kayaknya dari beberapa minggu lalu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Central Park*



VRS said:


> other view....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Central Park's new lighting*



VRS said:


> they have already install new lighting at that tower....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Tempo Scan Tower*, office tower 30 floor



VRS said:


> they ready for level 27 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Polda Metro Jaya*, Jakarta police Headquarter



VRS said:


> but i saw on the other side....*not yet finish...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Parc 18 SCBD* 5 office tower



VRS said:


> that glasses color almost same with pacific place color...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*K-Link Office Tower*, 26 floor



VRS said:


> blue glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> level 6 construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*World Trade Centre Jakarta*



VRS said:


> they ready for level 11 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senopati Suites*

topping off



VRS said:


> yes, still finishing ...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The West Mark Apartement*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower,Citadens apartement*



VRS said:


> they ready for level 23 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Tamansari Semanggi Apartement*



VRS said:


> just up date...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @ Senopati*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> the office tower...*has install glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> balcony apartment...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The Ambassade Apartement*



VRS said:


> same condition...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ampelio

^^Proposed Development of Lebak Bulus MRT Station and Depot area (Jakarta MRT Gateway zone)
...scheduled for construction November 2011


^^Sectional detail


----------



## eurico

^^ wow nice the first MRT subway in Jakarta

*Tebet Green 16 floor*




Dazon said:


> *Tebet Green*
> *restaurant and commercial complex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *Official Website*: http://tebetgreen.com/
> *Official Website*: http://wcss.co.id/content/tebet-green
> *Count of floor* : 16 Floor (manual counting from rendering/Visible)





VRS said:


> level 2 construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*New Project again, seems like LCA, Signature Park, Tebet, South Jakarta* 



Dazon said:


> *Signature Park*
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *Location*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I get the source from: http://adamherdiansyah.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/signature-park-apartment/
> the images has been re-upload
> 
> *Main Contractor* : Waskita
> *Count of Floor* : 20 Floor (manual counting from rendering/Visible)


and here's the latest update



VRS said:


> it has reach level 12 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Cosmo Terrace*, apartement Tower, 30 floor



VRS said:


> i dont like the color...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Thamrin Executive Residence*, apartement tower, 45 floor



VRS said:


> they ready for level 39 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Blok B Tanah Abang*



VRS said:


> finally shape of that retail building...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*THE GROOVE, RASUNA EPICENTRUM*



VRS said:


> groove construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*THE WAVE @ RASUNA EPICENTRUM*




VRS said:


> the wave construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> new access to casablanca...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

---




VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*TEMPO SCAN TOWER*




VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*THE H TOWER*




VRS said:


> they increase the speed actually....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*THE H TOWER*




VRS said:


> the progress its quite fast then i think before...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*TAMANSARI SEMANGGI APARTMENT*




VRS said:


> they move raise again...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*WORLD TRADE CENTER JAKARTA*




VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*WORLD TRADE CENTER JAKARTA*




VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*THE CITY CENTER JAKARTA*



VRS said:


> level 7 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*SENAYAN SQUARE COMPLEX*




VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*KOTA KASABLANKA*




VRS said:


> looks they has doing painting now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*CIPUTRA MULTIVISION TOWER*




VRS said:


> still finishing..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*SENOPATI SUITES*




VRS said:


> the color its white..??
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dochan

*COSMO TERRACE*




VRS said:


> they planned to made 21 cineplex under the tower...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*KUNINGAN CITY*




VRS said:


> the mall construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> another mall area construction..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> also the AXA tower construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

very fast up date...


----------



## eurico

^^ thank's to you Mr. VRS!!

Jakarta has so many under construction project, this city is growing into world class city with so many project from office tower, mall, apartement tower and city's infrastucture such as Trans Jakarta Busway, MRT Subway dan highway.

and here's one of them Ciputra World Jakarta

*Ciputra World Jakarta*









Source: Globe Asia magazine


























These renderings make the project look much nicer than that picture in the first posting would suggest.

source: www.ciputraproperty.com






VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> are so many cranes at that area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*BMKG Building* Kemayoran



Don KingKong said:


> *Gedung BMKG*, Kemayoran jakarta.
> 
> *Desain,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress,*


----------



## eurico

New project 

*Name: *Pakubuwono Terrace
*Location: *Kebayoran Lama - Jakarta Selatan
*Number of Towers: *2


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @ Senopati*





























VRS said:


> the progress now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Thamrin Executive Residence*



























_Description :_
land Area : 4.274 sqm
Total GFA : 48.940 sqm
Building Height : 45 Stories , 448 Units
Location : Jl. Kebon kacang Raya, Jakarta
Owner: PT. Jakarta Realty

source : Airmas Asri​




VRS said:


> the progress now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The Eminance @ Dharmawangsa*
































AAG said:


> Sign buat masuk kompleksnya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Konstruksi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Eminencenya


----------



## eurico

Latest update on *Ciputra World Jakarta*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress Ciputra World Jakarta from inside (picture taken yesterday)
> 
> --Part 1--​
> 1. Office tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Inside office tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.





Wicak_15 said:


> --Part 2--​
> 1. Hotel & Condominium tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


----------



## eurico

latest update on *Ciputra World Jakarta*



Wicak_15 said:


> --Part 3--​
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Besi beton yang dipakai untuk struktur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.






Wicak_15 said:


> --Part 4--​
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.


----------



## eurico

Tempo Scan Tower, Office Tower



Alvin said:


> Source: Arquitectonica






VRS said:


> they ready for level 29 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

World Trade Center II Jakarta



VRS said:


> they ready for level 14...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

The H Tower, Office and Citadence residences



VRS said:


> long distance view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

The City Center Jakarta, Office Tower



Wicak_15 said:


> The city center from Wisma GKBI


----------



## eurico

K-Link Office Tower



VRS said:


> nice tower @gatot subroto area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Some random project at Jakarta



VRS said:


> *project @MT haryono area*..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *project @mampang area*...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *face off tower @ thamrin area*...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> *kalibata city project*...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Rasuna Epicentrum, The Groove Apartement construction



Wicak_15 said:


> The Groove construction progress


----------



## eurico

Cosmo Terrace



VRS said:


> asrama/flat bertingkat 39...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Kota Kasablanka



VRS said:


> long distance view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

tamansari Semanggi Apartement



VRS said:


> the progress....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Senopati Suites



VRS said:


> afternoon time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*




VRS said:


> ok...thx to Wicak_15 aka Jevon ...for put me inside that project location...
> 
> ======chapter 1 ========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> ====== chapter 2 ========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



VRS said:


> ====== chapter 3 ========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> ====== chapter 4 =======
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> go up by scary lift...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*




VRS said:


> ====== chapter 5 ========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> ======= chapter 6 ========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> go down by scary lift...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*




VRS said:


> ======= chapter 7 ========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> ======= chapter 8 =======
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> once again thx so many to wicak_15 for give me come inside the project location..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> *AXA tower...*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> *denpasar tower construction...*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*





VRS said:


> *the mall construction...*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> *another view of mall construction...*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*




VRS said:


> *another view...*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





lastger said:


> ^^
> sayangnya nanti pemandangan langka seperti ini bakalan ketutupan flyover!


----------



## dj_olrac

eurico said:


> *Kuningan City*


wow massive construction updates 

More Progress Kuningan City..


----------



## eurico

*St Moritz*



VRS said:


> this tower has reach level 31...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> this tower has topping at level 35...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> this tower has reach level 33
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @ Senopati*



VRS said:


> they have beat the height of energy tower...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Thamrin Executive Residence*



VRS said:


> they increase speed the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Star City Glodok, North Jakarta*

RENDERING



SeeMacau said:


> Pic : mitraintipranata.com


And here's the latest update



VRS said:


> looks like they re-continue the construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Tempo Scan Tower*



VRS said:


> another view from long distance...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The Westmark Apartement*



VRS said:


> on morning...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*World Trade Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> they ready for level 16 now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senopati Suites*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

unknown construction project at Gajah Mada area



VRS said:


> also at front gajah mada plaza... its hotel...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Royal Mediterania Garden*



VRS said:


> royal mediterania construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The Westmark Apartement*



VRS said:


> interior design...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Taman Sari Apartement*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kemang Village*



jrot said:


> more:fesbuk saya


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> the mall construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> another view of mall construction..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> axa tower construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> twin tower apartment construction..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St. Moritz Jakarta*



VRS said:


> from different view..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> the groove construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us






VRS said:


> they have already install crane at construction office tower...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> the wave construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The Green Central*, previously known as Star City 



VRS said:


> they have chance the name project become = Green Central
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> the rendering picture at inside area..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Menara Prima 2*, Office tower, 32 floor at Mega Kuningan 



VRS said:


> looks the construction will begun...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Tempo Scan Tower*



VRS said:


> good progress... the tower its blue/..??
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> good progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*World Trade Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> good progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> they already install blue glasses...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower*



VRS said:


> good progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senayan Square Complex*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senopati Suites*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Residence8 @ Senopati*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Thamrin Executive Residence*



VRS said:


> yup already topping off...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Great to see Jakarta's boom.


----------



## eurico

*Cervino Village Apartement*



twenty-first-floor said:


> pagi ini :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers1:


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



VRS said:


> also they made good speed progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senopati Suites*



VRS said:


> looks the facade its elegant to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center*



VRS said:


> the area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Thamrine Executive Residence*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senayan Square Complex*



VRS said:


> location behind plaza senayan, actually with this current height, we able to see that twin tower construction now...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @ Senopati*



VRS said:


> just up date...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

ciputra world project...

good progress....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## VRS

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erran

GREAT UPDATES!


----------



## VRS

kuningan city construction...

the progress....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St. Moritz Jakarta*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*






























pictures by *acull*


----------



## eurico

*World Trade Center 2 Jakarta*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

picture by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*The Windsor, Puri Indah town Center*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*OUB Plaza Thamrin, Jakarta*

they still install all glasses...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sky bridge connecting...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Central Park, Podomoro City, Jakarta*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Royal Mediterania, Podomoro City, Jakarta*

lighting @ royal mediterania lobby...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower, Jakarta*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

picture by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @ Senopati *

with the new spire construction, now they got the title = the tallest tower @ SCBD area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Thamrin Executive Residence *

they still painting...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

New Project

http://www.theascottlimited.com/en/...ia_with_two_new_management_contracts____.html

CapitaLand’s wholly-owned serviced residence business unit, The Ascott Limited (Ascott) has secured a new management contract to manage its fourth Somerset serviced residence in Indonesia. To be named Somerset Kencana Jakarta, the new serviced residence will reinforce Ascott’s position as the largest international serviced residence owner-operator in Indonesia with over 2,000 apartment units in ten properties in Indonesia. Somerset Kencana Jakarta expected to be completed in 2014.











Somerset Kencana Jakarta
Nestled in the upscale residential district of Pondok Indah, Somerset Kencana Jakarta is situated along the main arterial road of Jalan Sultan Iskandar Muda. The serviced residence will be close to large shopping complexes such as Pondok Indah Mall 1 & 2, home to anchor tenants like Sogo Department Store, a multiplex cinema, various dining outlets and upscale designer boutiques such as Versace, Aigner and Hugo Boss. The property is also within walking distance to the nearby office towers with many multinational companies such as DBS, Ericsson and Suzuki.

Somerset Kencana Jakarta’s proximity to the British International School and Jakarta International School makes it an ideal serviced residence for families. The property will offer guests a choice of studios, one-, two- and three-bedroom apartments. Each furnished

apartment comes with a fully-equipped kitchen and facilities include a swimming pool and a gymnasium.


----------



## eurico

*Menara Citicon*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Cosmo Terrace*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*some random project at Jakarta*



1. at Antasari street, south Jakarta 









2. near Cilandak town square 









3. Dharmawangsa Apartment 









4. PU Ministry









pictures by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Westmark Apartement*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*St. Moritz, West Jakarta*

Anyway progress St.Moritz 

1. 









2. Sekolah Pelita Harapan (CMIIW) 









3. 









4. 









5. 









6. 









update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @Senopati*

the tallest tower @ SCBD area..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Soverign Plaza*

1. 









2. 









update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Kemang Village, South Jakarta*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Progress Kemang Village 

--Part 1--​
1. Overall 









2. 









3. The Tiffany 









4. 









5. 









update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Kemang Village*

--Part 2--​
1. Hotel Marriott









2. 









3. Hotel & Mall podium 









4. 









5. 









update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*










update by *jrot*


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*










update by *jrot*


----------



## eurico

*Kota Kasablanka*










update by *jrot*


----------



## eurico

*unknown project at Kuningan Area*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Tower, 60 floor office tower, Kuningan, South Jakarta*

they have already install 1 crane...
that crane will reach the sky 300m for install steal till 290 m height...* i wonder what look panorama from 300m?? i can see java sea?? or java mountain..??



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Sowerign Plaza, 16 floor office tower, TB Simatupang Street, South Jakarta*































sebelahnya yg udah lama jadi....









update by *anOz*


----------



## eurico

*The Ambassade Apartement, Kuningan, South Jakarta*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Senopati Suites, Senopati, South Jakarta*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*UOB Plaza, Thamrin Street, Central Jakarta*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Tempo Scan Tower, Office Tower*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*See previous page for more updates from Kemang Village, Soverign Plaza, Tempo Scan Tower, The Ambassade and many more*

=====================================xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx======================================

*Ciputra World Jakarta, Satrio Street, South Jakarta*

--Part 1--​
1. Office tower Core wall 









2. Hotel & Condominium 









3. 









4. Apartment 









5. 









update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*

--Part 2--​
1. Mall/podium dari office tower 









2. 









3. 









4. 









5. 









update by*Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*

--Part 3--​
1. 









2. 









3. 









4. Office tower 









5. 










update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*

--Part 4--​
1. 









2. City view from Apartment 









3. Apartment Core wall 









4. 









5. 









update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*

--Part 5--​
1. 









2. 









3. 









4. Awas jatuh!! 









5. 










update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*

--Part 6--​
1. Lobby apartment 









2. 









3. 









4. Salah satu Formworks yg dipakai untuk CWJ 









5. 









6. 









update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City, Kuningan, South Jakarta*

mall construction area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*

another mall area progress...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Kungingan City*

also axa tower construction...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*

another view of axa tower...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*

the twin tower apartment construction...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*

Kuningan City seen from Ciputra World Jakarta











update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @ Senopati, Senoopati Street, South Jakarta*

the progress...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower, Kuningan, South Jakarta*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/69/12062011692.jpg/]







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum, Kuningan, South Jakarta*

epicentrum area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Senayan Square Complex, Senayan, South Jakarta*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Soverign Plaza, TB. Simatupang Street, South Jakarta*










picture by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Public workers office, South Jakarta*









picture by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*Unknown project at Antasari road, South Jakarta*









picture by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower*

other view that tower...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*

the groove...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Senayan Square Complex and Fairmont Hotel*


the progress....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Tower*











the progress...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senopati Suites*

just update...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ancol Mansion*










http://imageshack.us/


picture by *RAGIL77*


----------



## eurico

*CIPUTRA WORLD JAKARTA*

the progress...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*CIPUTRA WORLD JAKARTA*

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*KUNINGAN CITY*

mall area...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

another mall view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*KUNINGAN CITY*

office tower...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*KUNINGAN CITY*

apartment tower...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*KUNINGAN CITY*

another view...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


pictures by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*Tamansari Semanggi Apartement*



Wicak_15 said:


> Update lagi. Terlihat Tower 2 sudah mulai dikerjakan


----------



## eurico

*WTC Jakarta*



Wicak_15 said:


> Update WTC Jakarta


----------



## eurico

*Soverign Plaza*



Wicak_15 said:


> Update 30/07 (pas ane lewat lagi Topping off ceremony)
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @ Senopati*



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*Gudang Garam Office Tower*



yahya_rauf said:


>


----------



## eurico

*Pulo Gebang Terminal*




Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*Chitatex Tower*



SeeMacau said:


>





anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*Dipo Bussines Center Slipi*



eagleeye79 said:


> Proyek Baru Nih





VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta News Center*



AceN said:


> *Location*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rendering*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description :
> Land Area: 34,067 sqm
> Location: Jl. Kebon Sirih, Jakarta
> 
> Source : www.airmasasri.com​






VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Tower*




VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Menara Merdeka*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Westmark Apartement*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*DPRD Jakarta*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Luwansa Hotel*












VRS said:


> the progress,....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Tower*




VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> mall progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> apartment towers.....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*




VRS said:


> the office tower
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*




VRS said:


> pedestrian area..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St. Moritz*



VRS said:


> from long distance....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senayan Square*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



anOz said:


>






VRS said:


> track under construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*WTC II Jakarta*



VRS said:


> another view..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kota Kasablanka*




Wicak_15 said:


> Makin progresiff aja nih proyek





VRS said:


> office tower progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

<<== See more update on Jakarta's city project on previous page


*Ciputra World Jakarta*

rendering
































































bonus: Ciputra World Jakarta 2










source


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



VRS said:


> chapter one ==========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



VRS said:


> chapter two =======
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



VRS said:


> chapter three =======
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> epicentrum area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The Groove at rasune Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> the groove progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*other project at Rasuna Epicentrum*




VRS said:


> other project...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St Moritz*



ricola said:


>





ricola said:


>





ricola said:


>


----------



## eurico

*St Moritz*



VRS said:


> the progress,....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St Moritz*



VRS said:


> new tower already raise...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Podomoro City Part 2*

rendering



jrot said:


> welcome to d new phase of CP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :|: jembatan ke CP  tower pendeknya :bow: whoaaaaa :drool: photo credits of vs from apl.
> 
> stlh diliat2 kok kyknya medit1,2,royal bakal rapet2 banget yaa...balkon ketemu balkon jendela ketemu jendela.. :lol:




the location




VRS said:


> they will ready destroy that building...\\
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> chapter one ========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> chapter two ========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*





VRS said:


> chapter three ========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*




VRS said:


> chapter four ==========
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower*




VRS said:


> morning time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Tower*


Rasuna Tower



VRS said:


> the progress site...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Alila Hotel, SCBD lot 11 *



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Sudirman Business Center*



AceN said:


> sepertinya, lokasinya akan menempati ex-wisma benhil





VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Galleries Lafayette, Pacific Place*



hakims said:


> *Progres Ground Floor Galleries Lafayette at Pacific Place Jakarta*
> 
> Mereka udah install Escalator dari Ground Floor Menuju Lantai 1..jadi progressnya untuk ground floor tinggal floor, ceiling wall and fit out interior...cepet juga ya..?? mudah mudahan...terkejar target Oktober 2012
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## endar

nice eurico..

great progress


----------



## Comeliness

Kuningan City

27 November 2011.


----------



## ardimusica

^^^cepat sekali kuningan city,akhir 2012 selesei nih nampaknya..


----------



## Comeliness

Kuningan City 

18 December 2011.









16 December 2011.


----------



## Minsk

*Highly sustainable mixed use complex in Indonesia presented by Atkins Global*

The concept design of this mixed-use project by Atkins took inspiration from natural Indonesia and elements of architecture are reduced to minimal shapes and geometry creating harmony between buildings and landscape in a natural environment. The organic layout blends forms into each other producing a fluid combination of internal and external spaces promoting a healthy living and working environment. Sustainability was central throughout the design approach, as was the development’s contribution to South Jakarta’s public realm.

The magnificent ETFE dome with retail hub below and multifunctional deck above forms a key focal plaza for the whole development, while carefully designed landscape elements, al fresco dining areas on waterborne timber pads and varying quality outdoor spaces create an alluring experience for the visitor. Analysing the balance of light and shade, the overhangs and louvers were tuned according to the orientation of the buildings and further complemented by an innovative balustrade overlay inspired by the ubiquitous hand woven Indonesian baskets.

A solar orientation-specific, shading calculator was developed for the project and applied to every glazed element to establish the correct number of shading louvers with respect to the variable overhang and solar exposure. This ensured the solar gains were kept within limits to enable the building to use low energy environmental control systems. Passive building elements are included in the environmental control system, with thermal mass from the concrete frame providing temperature stability and a high performance thermal envelope to reduce infiltration and thermal conduction gains.

This innovative organic facade design using sustainably sourced timber louvers contributed to an overall reduction in energy demand by 35% in comparison to typical buildings of this type in Jakarta. The primary aim is to reduce water consumption with high efficiency, low flow and high quality fittings. This in combination with the high rainfall rates and a grey water recycling system has reduced fresh water demand in excess of 25%. The rainwater recovery system uses the extensive green roofs and landscape realm to collect water in subterranean tanks integrated with the building foundations.These two features alone make this development one of the most sustainable in Jakarta and at the forefront of the Greenship rating system of Indonesia.





































http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18603


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



Fayeddd said:


> Update deh


----------



## eurico

*Ciputra World Jakarta*



Fayeddd said:


> Part 2


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



Fayeddd said:


> update ah.. tapi sedikit doang fotonya
> 1.Daerah pejalan kaki samping pasar festival ( dari pintu masuk smpe boulevard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.gak tau itu yang lagi dibangun namanya apa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.<3 River Walk <3 (ada ikannya :nuts: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.itu ada alat apaan, ngambang kyk panel surya gitu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.gak tau namanya apa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.gak tau namanya apa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.Proyek jembatan baru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. The Wave (masih kembar 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.Bakrie tower & epiwalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.Jalur Tram ke arah otel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dah finish smpe itu dlu


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



Fayeddd said:


> Update lagi hari ini
> karena belom puas kmaren gak sempet ke Epiwalknya :bash::bash: :lol:
> Kali ini ane ditmnin adek & bpak gw :lol:
> 
> 1.Logo Rasuna Epicentrum yg masih di poles2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Hasil renovasi pasar festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Koleksi bakrie tower :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



Fayeddd said:


> 1.Kolam samping Bakrie tower (airnya gak jatoh2 :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Otel Lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.Koleksi Bakrie tower lainnya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Jalur tram di belakang Bakrie tower


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



Fayeddd said:


> 1.Bangunan yang di hias pake botol bekas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Liftnya dalem tabung aneh itu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3,Epiwalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Epiwalk (taukan dimananya)


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



Fayeddd said:


> 1.Epiwalk (taukan di mananya) (sama kayak di atas lokasinya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.Epiwalk (sama kayak di atas lokasinya)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.Yang suka karokean, silakan bisa dateng ksini.. bagus dari luar soalnya


----------



## eurico

*Kota Kasablanka*



jrot said:


> @toto boerham:ngantor di granadi yah  Btw, itu kantor kedutaan inggris lucu jg..gedungnya dibikin belakangan,yang penting bikin tembok supertebel 2lapis dulu :lol:
> 
> oleh2 trakhir sblm balik kampung lg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atep atrium sudah, atep hall belon, atep mosaic walk nya in progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mall ini kapan dibuka y?sepertinya lebih siap dari CWJ yg konon buka thn ini





Fayeddd said:


> Kk dari depan bakrie tower


----------



## eurico

*T-Plaza* New project

rendering



g4brielle said:


> Semoga berkenan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-Plaza*
> *Adress:*
> Jalan Penjernihan I Kav. 1 Pejompongan
> Jakarta Pusat
> 
> *Developer:*
> PT PRIMA KENCANA
> 
> Website:
> http://www.t-plaza.biz/


location



Wicak_15 said:


> Perkiraan kondisi lokasi berdasarkan citra satelit Google Earth (garis batas masih perkiraan)


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower*



Fayeddd said:


> Wah siang siang banyak yang kerja tadi


----------



## eurico

*Podomoro City*

location



bozhart said:


> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)


rendering


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



cyberprince said:


>


----------



## skytradeinc

*RumahMax*

Indonesian Progressive Growing property listing.

You can find out your self, klik here RumahMax


----------



## tsadahaGyud

nice urban development.... greetings from pilipinas


----------



## eurico

tsadahaGyud said:


> nice urban development.... greetings from pilipinas


thank you mate


----------



## eurico

*Westmark Apartement*



bozhart said:


>


----------



## eurico

*The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center*



VRS said:


> this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> level 39..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St. Moritz*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



ilyas world said:


> sorry gambarnya kurang berkualitas dr mobil soalnya


----------



## Minsk

*'Alun alun'-inspired masterplan is Broadway Malyan's first project in Indonesia*

Global architecture, urbanism and design practice Broadway Malyan has pushed into Indonesia with an appointment to deliver the masterplan for the high-profile Cilandak Bisnis Square (CIBIS) project in Jakarta, on behalf of client Bhumyamka Sekawan. CIBIS is the practice’s first project in Indonesia, which has one of the world’s fastest growing construction markets and is predicted to represent some four per cent of global construction spending from 2010 to 2020.

The practice has completed the concept masterplan and secured a brief to deliver the schematic masterplan, as well as the concept architecture and branding for the project, which will cover a 11.7 hectare site and include a cluster of tall buildings and a business hotel with conference, leisure facilities and retail uses. The design will focus on a central square theme, inspired by the Javenese planning concept of the 'alun alun', the traditional town square and heart of civic activity, with the square set to feature a Banyan tree to symbolise power and future success.

Ed Baker, Director of Masterplanning at Broadway Malyan, said: “This prestigious project is drawing on the diverse skills, expertise and experience of our expert global design team of masterplanners, architects and designers, which is partnering with the client and wider project team to deliver a high-quality, user-focused and commercially-successful scheme.

He continued: “It is also our first project in Indonesia, where we are actively growing our business, which is distinguished by its global reach, unrivalled diversity and distinctive client focus, as part of our international growth strategy.” Bhumyamka Sekawan is aiming to create a sustainable business community which provides high-quality office space and a variety of related facilities to attract major international companies. The objective is for the scheme to become a pioneer in the promotion of sustainable office developments in Indonesia, in response to the government’s new sustainability agenda and planning initiatives.



















http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=18742


----------



## eurico

*The H tower*



VRS said:


> another view....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*WTC, Jakarta*



VRS said:


> full of glasses....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senopati Suites*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 @ Senopati*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Thamrin Executive Residence*



VRS said:


> night time....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Sudirman Busines Center*



twenty-first-floor said:


> 14 Januari 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dah ada tenda putih ber-AC di dalam lokasi proyeknya,
> persiapan seremonial atau?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers1:


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*



twenty-first-floor said:


> 14 Januari 2012:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> udah terlihat melampaui tingginya Menara Batavia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pake tambahan secuil tampilan ex-wisma BDNI.
> 
> :cheers1:


----------



## eurico

*Menara Merdeka*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta's House of Representative Building*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senayan square Complex*



VRS said:


> another view..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> they put so many fish inside river epicentrum...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> new access to wave project...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> another project progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna epicentrum*




VRS said:


> the groove construction....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*St Moritz*



VRS said:


> long distance view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Tamansari Semanggi Apartemen*



VRS said:


> the second progress tower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> from long distance view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Tower Jakarta*



VRS said:


> they already start progress for raise tower height more 200m ...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Green Lake Sunter*



VRS said:


> the progress....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Luwansa Hotel*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The westmark Apartement*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

I'll post some new proposed building at Jakarta

*Del Tower, Mega Kuningan, South Jakarta*

del tower kuningan









































other proposed design for this location










I'll pick the first one all the way kay:


----------



## eurico

*International Financial Centre-Sudirman, Jakarta*
developed by Keppel Land Singapore

















source


----------



## eurico

and here's 2 proposed building for 2 Indonesia state owned mining coprporation

*PERTAMINA TOWER, location still unknown*










*PT ANTAM ANEKA TAMBANG at TB SIMATUPANG JAKARTA*


----------



## eurico

*Setiabudi Skygarden, Kuningan, South Jakarta*
devoleped by JSI


































source


----------



## eurico

*Botanica, Simpruk, South Jakarta*
developed by Lippo









www.botanica.co.id
















Botanica
Jl. Sultan Iskandar Muda No. 8, Jakarta Selatan.
From the Creator of Pacific Place Jakarta, new Luxury Residences in Simpruk area is to be launched soon! Using only the best materials and appliances specifications, Botanica will sure to be one of the Best Residences Jakarta has to offer.
source


----------



## eurico

*Cilandak Bisnis Square, Cilandak, South Jakarta*



SeeMacau said:


> Cilandak Bisnis Square
> 
> Courtesy of Broadway Malyan
> 
> More Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global architecture, urbanism and design practice Broadway Malyan has pushed into Indonesia with their winning proposal in the masterplan for the high-profile Cilandak Bisnis Square (CIBIS) project in Jakarta, on behalf of client Bhumyamka Sekawan. CIBIS is the practice’s first project in Indonesia, which has one of the world’s fastest growing construction markets and is predicted to represent some four per cent of global construction spending from 2010 to 2020. More images and project description after the break.
> 
> Broadway Malyan has completed the concept masterplan and secured a brief to deliver the schematic masterplan, as well as the concept architecture and branding for the project, which will cover a 11.7 hectare site and include a cluster of tall buildings and a business hotel with conference, leisure facilities and retail uses.
> 
> The design will focus on a central square theme, inspired by the Javenese planning concept of the ‘alun alun’, the traditional town square and heart of civic activity, with the square set to feature a Banyan tree to symbolize power and future success. This prestigious project is drawing on the diverse skills, expertise and experience of the expert global design team of masterplanners, architects and designers, which is partnering with the client and wider project team to deliver a high-quality, user-focused and commercially-successful scheme.
> 
> Bhumyamka Sekawan is aiming to create a sustainable business community which provides high-quality office space and a variety of related facilities to attract major international companies. The objective is for the scheme to become a pioneer in the promotion of sustainable office developments in Indonesia, in response to the government’s new sustainability agenda and planning initiatives.


----------



## eurico

*Mayapada Hospital, Cilandak South Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*Alamanda Tower, TB Simatupang Street, South Jakarta*



anOz said:


> Alamanda Tower belum ada juga ya thread nya...


----------



## eurico

*Kota Kasablanka*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*The Ambassade tower 2*



Wicak_15 said:


> Ambassade belum dibuka udah mau bangun yg kedua


----------



## eurico

*WTC Jakarta*



Wicak_15 said:


> From CWJ


----------



## eurico

*Gudang Garam office tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*
Wisma Pondok Indah 3*



anOz said:


> ini update tadi pagi..


----------



## eurico

This picture only covering projects at *Jakarta's Golden Triangle*, and there's a lot of other projects outside Jakarta's Golden Triangle, such as TB. Simatupang Street etc.

*Original Size:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

thank's to *Dazon* for made this picture


----------



## eurico

and here's picture of the location of some *Supertall and Megatall at Jakarta*

*Original Size:*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

well some of them are still unknown for the exact height 

thank's for *dazon* for creating this image


----------



## eurico

*St Moritz*



Dazon said:


> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akankah ketinggannya melebih 300 meter?





Wicak_15 said:


> Progress St Moritz
> 
> --Part 1--​
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Sepertinya main tower (65 lantai Kantor & Hotel) sudah mulai dibangun. Sudah masuk tahap pekerjaan pondasi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Sekolah Pelita Harapan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


----------



## eurico

*St. Moritz*



Wicak_15 said:


> --Part 2--​
> 1. Kondisi Main tower dari dekat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Bersiap nambah Tower Crane lagi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.


----------



## eurico

*H Tower*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> level 40...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Westmark Apartement*



VRS said:


> another view...level 20
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Luwansa Hotel*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## melrocks50

That BDNI center building is pathetic. Its a cheap rip off of the Bank of China tower in Hong Kong


----------



## anak_mm

^^i think both were obviously designed by the same exact person... you can't really rip off something you created... 
that's like me stealing money from my own wallet.


----------



## eurico

*World Trade Center Jakarta, office tower*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senayan Square Complex, apartement and hotel tower*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower, apartement by Citadens*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Wisma Pondok Indah 3, office tower*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Luwansa Hotel*



VRS said:


> already level 20
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Tamansari Semanggi Apartemen, 2 tower*



VRS said:


> already 21 floors...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta, office tower*



VRS said:


> already level 41...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Menara Merdeka, office tower*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Green Lake Sunter, apartement*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Oakwood Premiere Cozmo extension*



Wicak_15 said:


> From CWJ


----------



## eurico

*Menara Prima 2*



Wicak_15 said:


> Menara Prima 2 (yg dilingkarin)


----------



## eurico

*Kuningan City*



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari CWJ kelihatan kerdil


----------



## eurico

*Tamansari semanggi Apartemen*



Wicak_15 said:


> Again....


----------



## eurico

*Life Tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari CWJ


----------



## eurico

*The Verde*



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*St. Regis Hotel and Apartement*



Wicak_15 said:


> Setelah sekian lama akhirnya nih proyek dilanjutkan juga, kali ini office-nya juga mulai dibangun


----------



## eurico

*Setiabudi Sky Garden*



Wicak_15 said:


> Lagi...


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*St. Regis Hotel and Apartement*



Wicak_15 said:


> Setelah sekian lama akhirnya nih proyek dilanjutkan juga, kali ini office-nya juga mulai dibangun


----------



## eurico

*Residence 8 at Senopati*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*World Trade Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> different angel...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Menara Merdeka*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The H Tower*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

Luwansa Hotel










latest update



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senayan Square Complex*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Senayan Square Complex*




VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The City Center Jakarta*



Alvin said:


> i wonder if the tall IFC-like tower on the right is still going to be built:




latest update



VRS said:


> level 43.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The Westmark Apartement*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Tamansari Semanggi Apartement*



VRS said:


> level 31 now..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*3. Greenbay Pluit*



anOz said:


> ^^ gw bantu yaa....





detwis said:


> ijin share foto gw bis perjalanan pulang dr pulau tidung


----------



## eurico

*4. Royal Springhill Residence*












VRS said:


> still not big progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*5. The City Center Jakarta*













VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*6. Luwansa Hotel*












VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*7. GP Plaza*










VRS said:


> good progress actually....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*8. Puri Indah Town Center*



rizalhakim said:


> Puri Indah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puri Indah 2





VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*9. The Verde*



jrot said:


> Verde phase2;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> bakal head to head sama the wave -> bagaikan langit dan bumi kerennya :lol: ini keren euy





VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*10. Alila Suites*



climax23 said:


> SCBD Lot 11 - Alila Suites
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing kalau bagian bawahnya itu diisi tenant-tenant F&B jadi ada area terbukanya dan aksesnya directly ke jalur pedestrian.





VRS said:


> they will starting...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*11. Senayan Square Complex, Fairmont Hotel*



eurico said:


> iseng2 search di Internet nemu ini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.sigmatech.co.id/apartment-and-hotel/202-senayan-square-apartment-tower-c-a-d.html





Moncichi said:


> Azerbaijan, Dubai and Beyond: Fairmont Expands Luxury Portfolio
> 
> Travel and Real Estate
> June 11th, 2012
> 
> HONG KONG - Reported by Elite Traveler, the private jet lifestyle magazine
> 
> 
> Fairmont Jakarta will open in Indonesia's capital city in 2014, at the South end of Jakarta's Central Business District. The property will be situated in Senayan Square, which features Plaza Senayan, one of the most prestigious shopping centers in Jakarta, as well as prime residential and commercial facilities. *The urban hotel will offer 380 guestrooms, 108 Fairmont Serviced Residences, a number of lounges and several restaurants featuring a variety of culinary offerings *as well as over 37,600 square feet (3,500 square meters) of function space, including a 12,900 square foot (1,200 square meter) ballroom. Guests will also have access to an 8,000 square foot (750 square meter) Willow Stream Spa, as well as fitness and pool facilities. Also nearby is the 18-hole Senayan Golf Course.
> 
> http://www.elitetraveler.com/news_detail.html?nid=3930





VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*12. Sudirman Center*



jrot said:


> @charlie: this is it  rendering yg sedikit lbh final.





VRS said:


> the progress....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*13. Rasuna Tower*



blueskys said:


> here is the image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*14. Menara Prima 2*



rizalhakim said:


> Menara Prima II





VRS said:


> update...progress
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*15. Life Tower*



g4brielle said:


> *LIFE TOWER *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location:* Jl. HR Rasuna Said Kav.62, Jakarta Selatan
> *Developer:* Asuransi Jiwasraya
> 27-storey Office Building to contain a semi basement,
> With a floor space of 50,000 square meters, on a 5,731-square-meter site.
> 
> *Jiwasraya optimize its property assets by building Life Tower*
> 
> 05 October 2007 | By: Fonny
> http://www.jiwasraya.co.id/detailberita.php?id=131&lang=en
> 
> Jakarta, Jiwasraya optimize its property assets by building Life Tower
> Monday, July 16, 2007 | By: Fonny
> 
> Jakarta,
> Long after the groundbreaking in 1997 and then followed by monetary crisis, the realization of development of Jiwasraya building at Jl. Rasuna Said was once postponed. However, finally on Tuesday 17 April 2007, the development was continued by signing a cooperation agreement of development, operation and transfer of property assets between PT Mitrasraya Adhijasa, which was a subsidiary company of PT Asuransi Jiwasraya, and PT Mitra Wijaya Wisesa.
> 
> The signing took place in Aryaduta Hotel. The attendees of the event are among others several members of the Board of Directors and managers of Asuransi Jiwa, the Board of Directors of Mitrasraya, and shareholders and the Board of Directors of PT Mitra Wijaya Wisesa.
> 
> The building named “Life Tower” was planned to have 30 stories and would be complete in the third quarter of 2009. In welcome his address, Andi Sukrani, as the CEO of PT Mistrasraya Adhijasa which manages the property assets of Jiwasraya explained that from the process of initial realization to the appointment of PT Mitra Wijaya Wisesa as the winner of the tender and the working partner/investor in optimization of the Kuningan assets under a 25 year BOT (Build, Operate, and Transfer).
> 
> CEO of PT Mitra Wijaya Wisesa, Eddy Wijaya in his address extended his gratitude to the shareholders, commissioners, and the board of directors of PT Mitrasraya Adhijasa for their trust. He further explained that the Life Tower, which was built on the land of 5,731 m2 with a total width of ± 56,683 m2, will have several facilities, such as multifunction room, café and restaurants, helipad, parking space accommodating ± 600 lots and other supporting facilities. The name of Life Tower was inspired by the core business of PT Asuransi Jiwasraya that is life insurance. As the closing mark, he also wished for the support so that the cooperation will run smoothly and generate benefits for both parties.
> 
> Herris B. Simandjuntak as the shareholders of PT Mitrasraya Adhijasa expressed his gratitude for the development plan of Life Tower after having been postponed for 8 years. He further said that the development of the building was also as a realization of optimization of the company’s property assets and it was expected to give plus points both material and non-material to all parties, particularly Jiwasraya as the owner of the land, Mitrasraya as the management and Mitra Wijaya Wisesa as the partner/investors in the project development.
> 
> “For Jiwasraya itself, the realization of this project is something that has been waited for because the Head Office (HO) will be moved to the building upon its accomplishment and will occupy the ground floor, 8th and 9th floors including 1 semi basement. Therefore, the performance of the company especially HO will increase upon the occupancy of the new building.”
> Finally, we hope that the development of this project will run smoothly without disturbances so that it leads to success for both parties.
> 
> Congratulations and good luck for Life Tower.






VRS said:


> for moment 1 tc...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*16. Sudirman Suites*



hadiwinata said:


> Betul, hari ini groundbreaking nya..
> 
> Ternyata mereka sudah deal juga untuk ruko2 dibelakang dan pasar disampingnya akan jadi 1 komplek namanya "Benhil Sentral"
> 
> Dibawah ini update terbarunya





VRS said:


> morning time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*17. World Trade Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> morning time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*18. Mega Syariah Bank Tower*



VRS said:


> update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*19. Kota Kasablanka*



VRS said:


> morning time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*20. oakwood premier cozmo extension*



VRS said:


> morning time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*21. ST. Moritz*



VRS said:


> tower no 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> cranes has working full time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*22. The Groove at Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> groove construction....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*13. Menara Prima 2*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz*



VRS said:


> so many cranes has working...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*15. The Groove residence*



VRS said:


> groove construction.....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum*



VRS said:


> office tower construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*17. Another view of RE*



VRS said:


> another view....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*18. Royale Springhill Residence*



VRS said:


> just update photos...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*19. The Westmark Apartement*



VRS said:


> yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*21. Luwansa Hotel*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*22. The H Tower*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*23. The City Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*24. Kota Kasablanka*



VRS said:


> far distance...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*25. World Trade Center Jakarta*



VRS said:


> another view....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang*



hildalexander said:


> 18 Office Park Simatupang
> 
> Developer : PT Kalma Propertindo Jaya
> Total semi gross area : 40,000 sqm
> Total Office Towers : 23 floors consisting of
> - low zone : GF, MZ, 3rd-9th floor
> - high zone : 10th-22nd floor, penthouse
> facilities: coffee shop, al fresco dining, resto, food court, banking halls, penthouse with rooftop garden, indoor swimming pool, fitness center, lush landscape
> 
> the tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sky pool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the landscape





anOz said:


> Gerbang Marketing Gallery 18 Office Park dgn latar belakang Oleos 2....


----------



## eurico

*27. GKM Tower*



Alvin said:


> Groundbreaking 19 December 2011. Credit to Mam Hilda for the info.
> 
> http://www.gkmtower.com/
> 
> 
> 
> HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> • Prime location at the prestigious TB Simatupang area
> • Lush and green landscape
> • Great access to Soekarno Hatta Internation Airport
> • Ample tenant and visitor carparking with three basement floor and outdoor parking
> • High performance security systems
> • High speed elevators for vertical transportation
> • Automatic full power backup
> • Double glazed laminated curtain wall for energy preservation and noise control
> • 300 person ballroom and function hall
> • Professional independent property management
> • Helipad facility
> • Sky lounge and sky garden






anOz said:


> TC nya lumayan besar dan panjang...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^tampak Chitatex dan Oleos 2 samar di belakang​


----------



## eurico

*28. Green Bay Pluit*












Felix_Bpp said:


> *[UPDATE 06-07-2012]*


----------



## eurico

*unknown projects at Jakarta*

*29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek*


VRS said:


> behind taman anggrek hotel construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us.


*30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, Central Jakarta*


VRS said:


> gajah mada area....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*31.TELKOM LANDMARK TOWER, Gatot Subroto Street, Jakarta*




























and here's the lattest update on telkom landmark tower




Wicak_15 said:


> 2. Menara Telkom sudah mulai beraktivitas


----------



## eurico

*another unknown projects at Jakarta*

*32. New project across The Verde, Kuningan, South Jakarta*


Wicak_15 said:


> Proyek2 lainnya
> 
> 1. Ada proyek baru, lokasinya di sebrang The Verde


*33. St. Regis Jakarta, Gatot Subroto Street*


Wicak_15 said:


> 3.Ex-Bale Pare



*34.Next to Jamsostek Tower*


Wicak_15 said:


> 4. Samping menara Jamsostek


----------



## eurico

new project again :cheers:

*35. Azura Residence, MT haryono Street, South Jakarta*



dochan said:


>


----------



## eurico

*36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, TO*



Fayeddd said:


> led nya segede gini





Wicak_15 said:


> Kuncy (lagi..)


----------



## eurico

*latest update on Menara Prima 2, this pict are taken from Ciputra World Jakarta*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*Latest update on Oakwood Premier Cozmo extension, this picture are taken from Ciputra World Jakarta*




Wicak_15 said:


> Kondisi lapangan


----------



## eurico

*37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Kuningan, South Jakarta*



jrot said:


> www.setiabudiskygarden.com
> pantesan petak2 bener,ternyata pke desainer dari jepun...






Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*latest update on Tamansari Semanggi Apartement*



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari CWJ


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, Office tower, 41 floor*










latest update




Wicak_15 said:


> Lagi
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## eurico

*latest update on Life Tower*




Wicak_15 said:


> Update (lagi...)


----------



## eurico

*latest update on The Verde*




Wicak_15 said:


> Update


----------



## eurico

*latest update on The City Center Batavia*



Fayeddd said:


> 7/12/12


----------



## eurico

*39. International Financial Center 2*




hildalexander said:


> here we go...





VRS said:


> the place...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*Latest update on Kota kasablanka*




Fayeddd said:


>





Fayeddd said:


>


----------



## eurico

*40. Ciputra World Jakarta*




Wicak_15 said:


> --Part 5--​
> 1. Curtain wall Apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. CWJ 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. Pekerjaan mechanical room Apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.


----------



## eurico

and here's the recap of underconstruction project at Jakarta so far


*1. Oakwood Premier Cozmo extension, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. 5. Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. 6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower
31. TELKOM LANDMARK TOWER, 1 tower
32. New project across The Verde, unknown
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower*

with total *65 tower* underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

*41. Rasuna Tower*









_W E S T I N J A K A R T A at Rasuna Tower
4 F+B spaces being designed by Poole Associates 2012-2013_
Cafe One on GF + MZ; Seasonal Tastes on 60; Prego & QBA on 78 + 79



















source

| QBA at Westin Hotel | Rasuna Tower Jakarta 

The old world charm of Baroque Havana is opening at Westin Hotel | Rasuna Tower Jakarta in 2015



















3d model testing the construction documentation for *Rasuna Tower Jakarta.* The Tallest Building in Indonesia. Poole Associates will be designing 30,000 sq ft of F+B spaces here. Cafe at Ground Lobby, All-Day Dining at Level 60, Signature Restaurants 1+2 at level 77 and an 8,000 sq ft club at level 78. *Opening 2015.*














































source


----------



## eurico

and here's the latest update on Rasuna Tower



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress terbaru
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Semakin progresif aja nih, udah mulai pasang formwork soalnya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.



and add it to the list :banana: :banana:
*1. Oakwood Premier Cozmo extension, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower
31. TELKOM LANDMARK TOWER, 1 tower
32. New project across The Verde, unknown
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower*

with total *66 tower* underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

*42. Sheerwood Residence, Kelapa Gading, North Jakarta, 3 Tower*




























latest update:



Wicak_15 said:


> Proyek2 Di Kelapa Gading
> 
> 2. Sherwood Apartment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.


----------



## eurico

*43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, Kelapa Gading, North Jakarta, 2 tower*



















latest update :



Wicak_15 said:


> Proyek2 Di Kelapa Gading
> 
> 1. The Park Residence & Grand Whiz


----------



## eurico

*44. Gading Greenhill Apartement, Kelapa Gading*












Wicak_15 said:


> 4. Gading Green Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


----------



## guy4versa

wow..impressive!....jakarta is booming, love kuningan city tower!


----------



## eurico

guy4versa said:


> wow..impressive!....jakarta is booming, love kuningan city tower!


well by numbers Jakarta are still left behind from Singapore, KL and Bangkok, but we'll catch up, by the year of 2015 there will be at least 150 completed skyscrapers in Jakarta and projected by the year of 2020 there will be 250 completed skyscrapers soaring at Jakarta's sky


----------



## eurico

*45. 1 Park Residences, Gandaria, South Jakarta, 3 tower*



















latest update, 2 tower are already topped off :cheers:



Fayeddd said:


> Daerah kebayoran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (3 tower)
> 
> maaf kualitasnya jelek


----------



## eurico

*
list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Oakwood Premier Cozmo extension, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. New project across The Verde, unknown
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower

with total 75 tower underconstruction at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village*

the whole project



Iyo_Boy said:


> Ini direct screen shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


latest update for phase 1



Iyo_Boy said:


> Baru ke lokasi KV minggu lalu, ini ada beberapa foto:
> 
> 1. Progress Avenue of The Stars:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 2. JW Marriott:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 3. Mall:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 4. Hypermart:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 5. Konstruksi:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 6. Empire & FJ Grill:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

* 47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 Towers*

the tallest tower is proposed 55 floor with 4 basements, no words for the second tower yet.









sorce

BY AGUNG SEDAYU GRUP








source

ini










location










looks like they will start the construction soon



nangz said:


> uprising lagi Residence 8
> lahan sekitarnya sudah mulai dibersihkan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progess


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number* 38. Chase Tower, office tower, 1 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Masih SEELLOWWW!!!
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *20. Taman Sari Semanggi, Apartement, 2 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Sekarang TC-nya udah mulai turun


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *7. Life Tower, Office tower, 1 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Siap2 pasang TC kedua


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number* 10. The Verde, Apartement tower, 2 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *1. Oakwood premier cozmo extension, 1tower *



Wicak_15 said:


> Update


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number* 13. Menara Prima 2, office tower, 1 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> Update


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number* 37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, apartement, 3 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress
> 
> Dari foto sendiri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dari web
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asal fotonya: cavaproperty.com


----------



## eurico

*48. Alamanda Tower, 1 Tower*












ananto hermawan said:


>


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *24. Kota Kasablanka*

mall already open and all tower already TO and they're preparing for Kota Kasablanka phase 2 :cheers:



Fayeddd said:


> ^^ *SAYA TIDAK MAU KALAH*
> *maap kualitas gambar kurang bagus, pake kamera hp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Congrats :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Jalan baru untuk akses ke Kota Kasablanka





Fayeddd said:


> *PART 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *24. Kota Kasablanka*




Fayeddd said:


> *PART 3
> INTERIOR *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Fayeddd said:


> *PART 4*
> *INTERIOR [2]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *24. Kota Kasablanka*



Fayeddd said:


> *Part 5*
> *Random Pictures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





Fayeddd said:


> *PART 6*
> *Building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *24. Kota Kasablanka*




Fayeddd said:


> *PART 7
> Store and Stand
> 
> Food Society
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Sogo *(maap blur) oh iya itu lingkaran hitem sebenarnya layar, layarnya menampilkan akuarium 3d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> *Eat Eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Fun World *(permainannya modern and baru semua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






Fayeddd said:


> *Part 8*
> *Store and Stand [2]*
> 
> *Golf House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Lois and Jobb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Kids Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *24. Kota Kasablanka*




Fayeddd said:


> *Part 9
> Coming soon Store
> 
> Wall street institute and mothercare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> XXI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Ace *(yaampun blur sekali)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






Fayeddd said:


> *PART 10*
> *Panggung utama *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> Acara makin meriah dengan (apalah itu yang buat perayaan)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *24. Kota Kasablanka*



Fayeddd said:


> *BONUS*
> *
> VESPA COMMUNITY DATANG KESINI
> *



tenant list at Kota Kasablanka Mall




H&M said:


> ^^
> Saya lengkapi dengan tenant-tenantnya:
> 
> *LG*
> 
> • HYPERMARKET
> Carrefour
> 
> • F&B
> A&W, Bread Life, Bread Talk, Burger King, Come Buy, Cooking Panda, Doner Kebab, Es Teler 77, Kenny Rogers Roasters, KFC, Killiney Kopitiam, Little Taiwan, Lotteria, New Star Kopitiam, Pho 24, Pizza Hut, Radja Ketjil, Red Bean, Rice Bowl, Saint Cinnamon, Sari Banon, Shabu Slim, Sback Zone, Steak 21, Teh 63, Tous les Jours, Yoshinoya
> 
> • HOME & FURNISHING
> Kitchen Art, Homeland
> 
> • BEAUTY & HEATLH
> Century, Fit Plus, Guardian, Haircode, Hasami Kushi, Jaco TV, Johnny Andrean, Kettler, Mitra Sehat, Ogawa, Osim, Paxi, Serambi Botani, Shaga
> 
> • ELECTRONICS
> Cute Mobile, Electronic Solution, Erafone, Global Teleshop, Oke Shop, PDA.com, Point 2000, Zoom
> 
> • HOBBIES, GIFT & BOOKS
> Matryoshka, Paper Clip
> 
> • SERVICES
> Stop & Go
> 
> *COMING SOON*
> 
> • F&B
> Chatime, Cold Stone, Domino's Pizza, Island Creamery, Krispy Kreme, Pines Kitchen, Ramen 38, Salero House
> 
> • HOME & FURNISHING
> Daiso
> 
> • BEAUTY & HEALTH
> Watson
> 
> • ELECTRONICS
> iBox, Samsung Global, Wellcomm
> 
> • SERVICE
> Indovision Lounge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GF*
> 
> • DEPARTMENT STORE
> Sogo - G01
> 
> • F&B (Food Society)
> Caprese - FSG02
> Haagendazs - FSG26
> J.Co - FSG10
> Roppan - FSG06
> Starbucks - FSG01
> 
> • FASHION
> Bershka - G40
> Dorothy Perkins - G41,42
> H.E. by Mango - G11
> Levi's - G55
> Miss Selfridge - G10
> Nautica - G56b
> Pull & Bear - G35
> Stradivarius - G38, 39
> Topshop Topman - G08,09a,09b
> Warehouse - G31
> Zara - G01a
> 
> • BAG & SHOES
> Bonia - G28
> Kipling - G12
> 
> • ACCESSORIES & WATCHES
> Swatch - G33
> 
> *COMING SOON*
> 
> • F&B (Food Society)
> Liberica - FSG23
> Muchies - FSG28, 29
> Mika - FSG11
> Pizza Express - FSG22
> Terminate - FSG30
> 
> • FASHION
> bebe - G05
> Cuffz - G27
> Forever New - G18
> Lacoste - G23a
> Marks & Spencer - G02
> New Look - G56a
> Promod - G06,07
> 
> • BAG & SHOES
> Donini - G36
> Ecco - G23b
> Mandarina Duck - G26a
> Tumi - G26b
> 
> • BEAUTY & HEALTH
> Sephora - G20
> 
> • ACCESSORIES & WATCHES
> Accessorize - G32
> Evita Peroni - G15
> Guess Accessories - G30
> Watch Zone - G29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UG*
> 
> • DEPARTMENT STORE
> Sogo
> 
> • F&B (Food Society)
> Bengawan Solo, Billie Chick, Black Canyon Coffee, Excelso, Glosis, Grand Lotus, Ita Suki, Kopi Luwak, Little Asia, Ochado, Oh la la Cafe, Old Town White Coffee, Pavilijoen Kota, Sate Khas Senayan, Sushi Kaci, Tamani, Warjok Asli, Zenbu
> 
> • FASHION
> Baleno, Bilabong, Colour Box, Et Cetera, Giordano, Hush Puppies, Jack Nicklaus, Jockey, Marks & Spencer, m)phosis, Polo, Samuel & Kevin, The Executive, Wood, Wrangler
> 
> • BAG & SHOES
> Aldo, Bellagio, Charles & Keith, Condotti, Gosh, Kickers, Nine West, Pedro, Steve Madden, Travelogue
> 
> • BEAUTY & HEALTH
> Crabtree & Evelyn, C&F Perfumery, Erha Apothecary, L'Occitane, Martha Tilaar, The Body Shop
> 
> • ACCESSORIES & WATCHES
> Diva, Radiance, Pesona Jewelry
> 
> • OPTICAL
> Eyes Galery, Optik Melawai, Optik Seis, Optik Tunggal
> 
> *COMING SOON*
> 
> • ENTERTAINMENT
> Cantare KTV & Bistro
> 
> • F&B (Food Society)
> Dairy Queen, Kafe Betawi, Katja Piring, Madam Kwok, Nanny's Pavillon, Sunny Side Up, Sushi Tora
> 
> • FASHION
> Cache Cache, Cotton On, Triumph, Quinna Molla, Quiksilver
> 
> • BAG & SHOES
> Rotelli, Samsonite, Staccato
> 
> • BEAUTY & HEALTH
> The Face Shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level 1*
> 
> • DEPARTMENT STORE
> Sogo
> 
> • FASHION
> Ashworth, Batik Keris, Hardware, Jobb, Kappa, Kent, Lois, Magnolia, Mineola, Nike, Planet Sport, Sports Station, Valino
> 
> • BAG & SHOES
> Bag's City, Clarks, Crocs, Golf House, Mario Minardi, Payless ShoeSource, Pretty Fit, Puma, Rockport, Skechers, Sox Gallery, The Little Things She Needs, Wakai
> 
> • HOME & FURNISHING
> Ace Home Center, American Giant, Celini
> 
> *COMING SOON*
> 
> • ENTERTAINMENT
> Cantare KTV & Bistro
> 
> • F&B
> The Duck King
> 
> • FASHION
> 3 Second, Adidas, Eprise, Lil Moo by Mooshe, Minimal, Reef, Sperry
> 
> • BAG & SHOES
> Samba, Vans
> 
> • BEAUTY & HEALTH
> Celebrity Fitness, Prima Fit
> 
> • ACCESSORIES
> Giorgio Agnelli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Level 2*
> 
> • ENTERTAINMENT
> Amazing D'Caribbean, Chipmunks Playland & Cafe, Cinema XXI
> 
> • EDUCATION
> Star Music, Wall Street Institute
> 
> • F&B
> Dorayaki Addict by Shokupan, Eat n Eat, Solaria, Snack Lovers, Tawan
> 
> • KIDS FASHION & TOYS
> Coogee, Cool Kids, Next Kids, Pigeon
> 
> • BEAUTY & HEALTH
> The Nail Shop
> 
> • ELECTORNICS
> Pazia
> 
> • HOBBIES, GIFT & BOOKS
> Kaart Idea, Picbit, Pondok Pujian, Scoop, Tokyo 1 Store, Warna, Cindy, Shambala
> 
> *COMING SOON*
> 
> • EDUCATION
> ELC
> 
> • F&B
> BonChon Chicken, Ramen 1, Penang, Canton Bay
> 
> • KIDS FASHION & TOYS
> Big Foot Little Foot, Claire, Gingersnaps, Just For Kids & Typo Error, Kidz Station, Mothercare, Toys Kingdom
> 
> • HOME & FURNISHING
> Informa
> 
> • BEAUTY & HEALTH
> Etude House, Tammia
> 
> • ACCESSORIES & WATCHES
> Bling, Eastime
> 
> • HOBBIES, GIFT & BOOKS
> Disc Tarra, Movie Plus, Tiffany's House


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures! thanks for share all it 

is poverty being reduced in the country?


----------



## eurico

latest update on project number *40. Ciputra World Jakarta*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Per sore ini hotel tower sudah mencapai level 49:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandingannya dengan bulan lalu ketika mencapai level 46:


----------



## eurico

*51. Merdeka Tower, Office Tower, 1 Tower*




VRS said:


> a bit different with rendering pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Resa99 said:


> 28 - 08 - 2012
> Dari Bawah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naik Keatas Yuuk


----------



## eurico

*52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower apartment*




Fayeddd said:


> Green Pramuka
> surat terima Desember kah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They Prepare for next construction


----------



## eurico

and here it is the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. New project across The Verde, unknown
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower

with total 98 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *19. The Westmark Apartment, 1 tower*



anOz said:


> Tomang Tol...


----------



## eurico

*53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower*










*54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower*


















*55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower*


































all pictures credit to *anoz*


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 apartment tower*



Resa99 said:


> 20 - 08 - 2012
> Versi Siang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versi Malam


----------



## eurico

*56. Green Lake Sunter*



Resa99 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)*



anOz said:


> Gedung BPK ya...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> di Gatsu..


----------



## eurico

*58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)*



anOz said:


>


it's already T/O


----------



## eurico

*59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower*

*renderings*




SeeMacau said:


> http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt95/ione_bless/NORTHLAND2.jpg





SeeMacau said:


>





SeeMacau said:


> http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt95/ione_bless/IMG-20120609-00274.jpg


*latest on location update*



SeeMacau said:


> http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt95/ione_bless/IMG-20120608-00272.jpg


----------



## eurico

*60. Gudang Garam Office Tower*

*rendering*



yahya_rauf said:


> Gedung Kantor Gudang Garam Jakarta
> Location : Jl. Ahmad Yani 79A Cempaka Putih, Jakarta Pusat


*latest update*



Resa99 said:


> ^^ woww keren bang :master:
> 
> Btw diatasnya ada Helipad ya, soalnya ada kaya bulet besar gitu
> ikut nyumbang ya


it's already T/O


----------



## eurico

*61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower*

rendering and latest update



rizalhakim said:


> The Gianetti Apartment @ CasaGoya Park Residence, Kemanggisan, Kebon Jeruk
> http://casa-goya.com





AceN said:


> ^^ Ga mengecewakan banget kok om  Ini render lengkapnya. Masi ada 4 tower lagi di phase berikutnya.
> 
> 
> 
> Kondisi di lapangan
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ keliatan kan desain tower tertingginya, dan 3 tower berikutnya. Not bad laaa :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really ? Hebad juga yak..padahal lokasinya lumayan nyempil. hehehe


actually the whole project is consist of 4 tower, but for the 1st phase only 2 tower that will be built :cheers:


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *1. Noble House, 1 apartment tower*

Noble House



VRS said:


> waiting....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no* 40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower*



Ocean One said:


> Sedikit updated hari ini ya. Sorry kalau terlalu jauh ngambilx.. :cheers:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *36. Kuningan City, 3 tower*



VRS said:


> progress tower apartment...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


the office tower and 1 apartement tower is already finished


----------



## eurico

*62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower*



VRS said:


> hold on progress....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



the tower is completed but not yet operating


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *23. The City Center, 1 Office Tower*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


cladding is very ssllloooowwww :bash:


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *21. Luwansa Hotel*




VRS said:


> morning time
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


the exterior is almost complete


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *22. The H Tower, 1 Apartment tower*



VRS said:


> morning time
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


the cladding work is little bit slow...


----------



## eurico

It's been Updated!!

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. New project across The Verde, unknown
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower


with total 118 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## jactkwn

Any photos for ANTV and TVONE studios? Thanks!


----------



## eurico

jactkwn said:


> Any photos for ANTV and TVONE studios? Thanks!


I don't know if those project are already under construction or not, but maybe if it's already under construction it could be this project *16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower* you can see the latest update on previous page :cheers:

and here's the latest update on project no *3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower*

Alila Suites



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


still doing the prep work...


----------



## eurico

*65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower*




anOz said:


> sorry ada palem nya...


Wisma Pondok Indah 3 is the tallest one, following the success of it's predecessor Wisma Pondok Indah 1 and 2. Wisma Pondok Indah 3 is already finished and occupied by the tenants, construction start from 2010 and finished at 2012.


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I guess still doing the preperation for the construction


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower*

one of the tenant of this building is The Westin Hotel



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


still working on the basements


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower*

Fairmont Hotel is located at the one of the most prestigious neighbourhood in Jakarta, Senayan. Just beside Plaza Senayan and Gelora Bung Karno sport complex.



VRS said:


> morning time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


good speed now at 2nd floor


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *7. Life Tower, 1 office tower*



VRS said:


> the progress....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


excellent speed now at 4th floor


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *38. Chase Tower, 1 office tower*



VRS said:


> the progress...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



hhmm.... little bit slow I guess...


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower*




VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *32. New project across The Verde, unknown*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Sama2 mam. Anyway update picture


----------



## eurico

*66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower*

*Rendering*










*latest update*



Ocean One said:


> Agak geser ke kanan sedikit cos pic diambil dari Kampus BP3IP Podomoro Sunter, ada yg tahu??
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*67. All Seasons Hotel*

*Renderings*



anOz said:


> night view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternative facade...


*latest update*



Ocean One said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower *

The Mansion previously known as Dukuh Golf Residence

this project has been on hold since 1997 and finally now they continue to build it with new developer

*Rendering*



jrot said:


> latest rendering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> akhirny nih rendering dirilis juga ama asg
> Night Rendering (CLICK HERE)
> crownny jadinya lancip2 soalny klo melengkung ntar kyk yg proyek tetangga sebelah dong :tongue2:


*latest update*



voidstar said:


> *19 Agustus 2012 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kantor Marketing Office "The Mansion"





voidstar said:


> 9 Sept 2012
> 
> Sudah mulai dikerudungin...


----------



## eurico

*69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower *


*rendering*



SeeMacau said:


>


*latest update*



ananto hermawan said:


>


----------



## eurico

*70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower *

*latest update and rendering*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress dari dekat


----------



## eurico

latest update on project no *23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower*



Ocean One said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. New project across The Verde, unknown
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower 


with total 134 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

latest update of project number *40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower*




Bluemooncm78 said:


> = Part C=
> 
> View dari atap podium
> 
> upload pictures
> 
> 
> upload pictures
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> anonymous image hosting
> 
> 
> photo hosting


----------



## eurico

latest update of project number *9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower*



VRS said:


> anyway the progress construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

latest update of project number *14. St Moritz, 7 tower*



VRS said:


> apartment construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





VRS said:


> mall construction....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower*



Ocean One said:


> Take from in front of Bakrie Tower.. :cheers:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower*



Ocean One said:


> Just update photo :cheer:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*1. Noble House, 1 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> Sudah mulai pekerjaan penggalian


----------



## eurico

*41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari CWJ


----------



## eurico

*12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower*



Ocean One said:


> Updating only.. :chers:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower*



Ocean One said:


> Situasi terakhir di lapangan :cheers:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower*


----------



## eurico

*15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower*











picture by *Ocean One*


----------



## eurico

*23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower*




Ocean One said:


> Just update photo's :cheers:
> 
> Photo's took from Karet rail station.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower*



Ocean One said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower*



Ocean One said:


> Just updated one photo :cheers:
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*10.The Verde, 2 tower*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Kalo untuk sekarang kayaknya belum. Anyway Progressv


----------



## eurico

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower--
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
77. Unknown Project at Menteng
78. Unknown Project at Near BNN Office
79. Unknown Project at Tanah Abang
80. Unknown Project at Semper

with total 145 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

picture by *Dazon*


----------



## eurico

*33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown*










picture by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown*










*picture by Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower*

*renderings*




























*latest update*










picture by *Ocean One*


----------



## eurico

*82.Partamount City, unknown*

still preperation work











picture by *IOcean One*


----------



## eurico

*83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower*

*rendering*




*latest update*






picture by *damarsinyo*


----------



## el palmesano

great pictures, thanks for share!


----------



## eurico

el palmesano said:


> great pictures, thanks for share!


my pleasure...

some new project at Jakarta



SentotPawiro said:


> semoga tidak repost dan salah tempat
> beberapa calon hotel baru di jakarta by Samali Hotels & Resorts
> 
> *Allium Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new, unique and inviting place to stay, mingle and relax amidst a busy metropolitan lifestyle. The Allium Jakarta 4 star hotel features 200 remarkable and fashionably designed guestrooms and suites.
> 
> Complimentary internet access in all rooms and suites, natural lighting in all meeting rooms, restaurant, lounge and swimming pool.
> 
> Located in South Jakarta, this business hotel is built on a apartment/residence-office complex. The Allium Jakarta, a Samali Upcale Collection, offers one-of-a-kind staying and dining experience.
> 
> Opening in 2014
> 
> - - -
> 
> *Ammi Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new destination hotel in one of the most notable residential areas of South Jakarta. This 5 star hotel is the second to open from the Samali Luxurious Collection, the Ammi Hotel is only 15 minutes away from Senayan Central Business District (SCBD) and a few steps away from Kemang area, where lifestyle and entertainment scene is vibrant day and night with rows of unique art galleries, traditionally designed houses, cafes and restaurants.
> 
> Rising 10 storeys above the distinguished residential area of Kebayoran Baru, Ammi Jakarta luxury hotel is designed by Ridwan Kamil, founder of Urbane, a reputable Indonesian architectural firm.
> 
> The hotel reflects modern urban design and space with the soothing qualities of a luxury hotel, providing 198 exceptionally lavish and comfortable guestrooms and suites along with distinctive array of dining and entertainment venues.
> 
> Opening in 2014
> 
> - - -
> 
> *Arum Kalibata*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modern, warm and comfortable, the Arum Kalibata is located inside the Nifarro apartment and office complex, minutes away from Gatot Subroto area.
> 
> The 3 star hotel is modernly designed and pleasantly decorated with the latest facilities to cater to discerning travellers who appreciate exceptional service with a modern touch to their stay.
> 
> Arum Kalibata features 180 warm, comfortable and stylish guestrooms and suites, swimming pool, meeting rooms and ballroom.
> 
> Opening in 2013





Dazon said:


> the gateway


----------



## eurico

Project Map of New Jakarta's CBD

*TB. Simatupang Street, South Jakarta*











*West CBD, West Jakarta*










picture by *Dazon*


----------



## eurico

*The Whole CBD of Jakarta, Golden Triangle CBD, TB. Simatupang CBD and East CBD*










picture by *Dazon*


----------



## el palmesano

Allium Jakarta seems really nice .D


----------



## eurico

*36. Kuningan City, 3 tower*



VRS said:


> the towers...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*22. The H Tower, 1 tower*










picture by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower*










picture by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower*



Toto Boerham said:


> *04-10-2012*


----------



## eurico

*21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower*










picture by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower*










picture by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower & 63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower*










picture by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower*










picture by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
77. Unknown Project at Menteng
78. Unknown Project at Near BNN Office
79. Unknown Project at Tanah Abang
80. Unknown Project at Semper--
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower
82. Paramount City, unknown
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower

with total 148 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
77. Unknown Project at Menteng
78. Unknown Project at Near BNN Office
79. Unknown Project at Tanah Abang
80. Unknown Project at Semper
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower
82. Paramount City, unknown
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower
84. Unknown Project Across The Verde, ??
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower 
89. Unknown Project at Pancoran, ??
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1tower--
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower

with total more than 159 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

new proposed project at Jakarta

*Plaza Indonesia Extension 3*

designed by *DentonCorkerMarshall*

*New Renderings*














































*Old Rendering*










all pictures above by *jrot*


----------



## eurico

new proposed project at Jakarta

*Menara Selaras*




















all pictures above by *jrot*


----------



## eurico

new proposed project at Jakarta

*Kompas Multimedia Tower*




















all pictures above by *jrot*


----------



## eurico

new underconstruction project at Jakarta

*94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??*



Wicak_15 said:


> Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement (kok ada tenda2 ya? apa untuk acara Groundbreaking??)


----------



## eurico

new underconstruction project at Jakarta

*95. Mangkuluhur City*












Wicak_15 said:


> Kondisi terkini dari lapangan, cuma apa yg dikhawatirkan bro Eurico kayaknya ada benarnya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry picturenya buram btw. Tadi habis pulang kuliah soalnya jadi gw gak bawa SLR deh:cheers:


----------



## Tonis

Mangkuluhur City expected to be completed in 2015....

source : http://industri.kontan.co.id/news/luas-perkantoran-di-2014-bertambah-500.000-m2/2012/10/09


----------



## eurico

*96. Pasar Baru Mansion*

rendering




























Apartments Lobby












mall














































Update on August 2012


----------



## dida888

Superb Jakarta from BKK


----------



## eurico

dida888 said:


> Superb Jakarta from BKK


thank you buddy...

and this is some latest update from u/c project at Jakarta

this project *78. Unknown Project at Near BNN Office* is *78. Neurology Hospital*



Toto Boerham said:


> *RS Otak CMIIW*
> Samping BNN ...sorry jika repost


----------



## eurico

this project *30. Hotel at Gajah Mada street, 1 tower* is *30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing)*



Dazon said:


> Grand Mercure:


----------



## eurico

new project

*97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold)*



Dazon said:


> Dekat Grand Mercure, sepertinya on/hold proyek yang sudah sangat lama.


----------



## eurico

new project

*98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower*



Dazon said:


> *Disebelah plaza gajah mada tower.*


----------



## eurico

new project!!

*99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza*



Dazon said:


> Rapih amat konstruksinya.
> 
> Yesterday:
> *dekat dengan plaza gajah mada:*


----------



## PoetraDaerah

when plaza indonesia extension 3 & jakarta news centre finished, cheers


----------



## rahul medan

^^
jakarta city skyline would be that good in the world


----------



## el palmesano

^^ wow!!! seems great!!


----------



## eurico

PI 3 tower is monsterous!!


----------



## eurico

new project but I'm not putting this on the list yet

*China Embassy Extension*



Wicak_15 said:


> 3. Belakang Kedubes China


----------



## eurico

*Unknown Project Next To Ciputra World Jakarta 1*



Wicak_15 said:


> 2. Gusuran samping CWJ


----------



## eurico

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
77. Unknown Project at Menteng
78. Neurology Hospital
79. Unknown Project at Tanah Abang
80. Unknown Project at Semper
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower
82. Paramount City, unknown
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower
84. Unknown Project Across The Verde, ??
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower 
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1tower
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ?? 
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower--
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower


with total more than 183 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower*



VRS said:


> financial tower construction....
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower*



Toto Boerham said:


> *Just update 10-12-2012*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the only "one"


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower*



Toto Boerham said:


> *JUST UPDATE 10-12-2012*
> 
> Nothing's gonna change :lol:


----------



## eurico

If you guys want to know the complete list of U/C, Pro, on hold projects at Jakarta, you can download it in here:


Dazon said:


> iseng bikin list2 Tower yang sedang U/C, Pro, on hold:
> silahkan di tarik: https://rapidshare.com/files/1377265245/Jalist.pdf


resume:

Underconstruction and preperation : 233 Tower
Same placement with underconstruction project : 32 Tower
Proposed project : 236 Tower
On hold project : 2 Tower
Total : 503 Tower


----------



## unity

^^
Seems like every week around 5-10 new towers become under construction in Jakarta, and that's not included other "hidden projects" which I'm sure scattered all over the city... No wonder Jakarta become the hottest property market in the world starting from next year!! :banana::banana:


----------



## eurico

unity said:


> ^^
> Seems like every week around 5-10 new towers become under construction in Jakarta, and that's not included other "hidden projects" which I'm sure scattered all over the city... No wonder Jakarta become the hottest property market in the world starting from next year!! :banana::banana:


this is indicate the excellent economic growth and also political stability, something that we left behind than any other city and country several years ago, but now Jakarta and Indonesia is back on track kay:

latest update of *6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower*



tommybp said:


>


----------



## Erran

And lately, an old plan to liberalize Indonesia's property market for foreign buyers rises to the surface again. Foreigners can own property such as Condo, Apartment, etc. but not land. If this plan passes through and further being approved, be ready for the real BOOMING property in this country within next few years. 
____________________________________________________________________________________________________

(Has this project already been numbered? If hasn't, then *112* )
*Bassura City, Jakarta
Apartment |8 towers @ 33fl + ?fl| U/C *



Raisa said:


> Rendering :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Location Map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> official website :http://bassuracity.com/


*progress*


Raisa said:


> Site Photo:
> _Credit to Fayedd_


----------



## eurico

^^ kay: that project is listed 

*112. Bassura City, 8 Tower*


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower*



aan_mustafa said:


> Chase Tower
> 10/12/2012 10.56pm
> Night View with low quality "sorry"


----------



## eurico

new project, but this one is already T/O, still finishing though...

*113. Green Central, 3 Tower*



VRS said:


> morning time...+ yes novotel hotel & has opened 7 eleven
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower*




VRS said:


> another close view area...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> another view/...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower*



VRS said:


> office tower..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower*



anOz said:


> sebenarnya sih udah naik kolom besinya cuma ini motonya dari seberang jadi terhalang...


----------



## eurico

*22. The H Tower, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> also this view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower*




VRS said:


> another view..+ they install long spire on roof top??
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower*



VRS said:


> morning time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> when they start operational ..??
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower*




anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 7 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
77. Unknown Project at Menteng
78. Neurology Hospital
79. Unknown Project at Tanah Abang
80. Unknown Project at Semper
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower
82. Paramount City, unknown
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower
84. Unknown Project Across The Verde, ??
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower 
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1tower
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ?? 
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower--
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower
113. Green Central, 3 Tower


with total more than 195 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

*19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower*



Dazon said:


> *Ocea Condotel* This tower a part of the Wave project :banana:





VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*10.The Verde, 2 tower*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower*



1lh4m5 said:


> ^^ semoga enggak salah ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.traveltextonline.com/hotel/hotel-fairmont-ditargetkan-bakal-beroperasi-2015






VRS said:


> just update,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*1. Noble House, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Masih persiapan / pekerjaan pondasi:
> 
> 
> upload


----------



## eurico

*32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jahangeerfzr

Jakarta project is very difficult and so strange in engineer built .But mostly buildings is very beautiful make and other work continue and few months after complete this instructive in all over the Jakarta country.


----------



## firoz bharmal

What is 300m above project under construction in Jakarta.....?


----------



## Erran

firoz bharmal said:


> What is 300m above project under construction in Jakarta.....?


Currently no U/C project reaches 300+m. The tallest one maybe Rasuna Tower 250+m.
On Hold projects are BDNI tower 300+m and Jakarta Tower 500+m.
While proposed ones, Signature Tower 600+m, Pertamina Tower 400+m.


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Hmmmm.....but Cityskyline must have leader...........a supertall.....


----------



## eurico

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 9 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
77. Unknown Project at Menteng
78. Neurology Hospital
79. Unknown Project at Tanah Abang
80. Unknown Project at Semper
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower
82. Paramount City, unknown
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower
84. Unknown Project Across The Verde, ??
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower 
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1tower
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ?? 
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower
113. Green Central, 3 Tower--


with total more than 197 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

Latest rendering of *Puri Indah Town Center*



hildalexander said:


> refresh lagi yaaaaaa.....
> 
> 
> ini makin membuat Jakarta Barat jadi sesuatu....
> 
> the master plan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 2 tpwers of Windsor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puri indah Financial tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puri indah Financial Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cemana? cetar menggelegar kan?


----------



## eurico

latest rendering of *Mall Puri Indah Expansion*



hildalexander said:


> kek mana puri indah mall expansion-nya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower*



dagoshill said:


> Update image tgl 19/12/2012:


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower*



aan_mustafa said:


> This Morning
> :cheers:
> 
> Updated : December 20th, 2012
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> sorry, poor quality


----------



## eurico

*13. Menara Prima 2, 1 towe*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Latest update:
> 
> View dari 'belakang', dari tanah kosong dekat Kedubes Pakistan:
> 
> online photo sharing
> 
> View dari samping, dari tanah kosong yang berbatasan dengan The East:
> 
> photo sharing websites


----------



## eurico

*40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> For the time being I don't think it's necessary to take pictures of ALL LoVe luxury stores. The current 'dark - empty' spaces IMHO are not that interesting actually . Just be patient until the stores fitted-out then...
> 
> 
> =====
> 
> Cladding sisi kanan yang sempat kosong (ex Alimak) sekarang sudah tertutup kaca:
> 
> pic upload
> 
> Calon taman kecil di area office drop-off sudah diisi tanah, siap untuk ditanami. Dua undakan di atasnya adalah untuk water feature / air mancur, sedangkan undakan paling atas untuk taman juga:
> 
> image hosting
> 
> Struktur atau kerangka bangunan untuk pemeriksaan mobil menuju office lobby sudah dicat:
> 
> photo sharing websites


very impressive skyline




Toto Boerham said:


> From another ordinary angle ...21-12-2012


----------



## tita01

eurico said:


> the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta
> 
> 
> with total more than 197 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


nice!! congratulations! most of u|c in jakarta is office or mixed use in manila most of u|c are residential


----------



## aan_mustafa

^^
in Indonesia as well residential project are alot.
#mixed use #apartment #hotel #etc

We grow all together Philipines
:cheers:


----------



## aan_mustafa

*40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower*



aan_mustafa said:


> *"Ciputra World Jakarta I"*
> Dr. Satrio Road, South Jakarta
> 
> Updated: December 22nd, 2012 (10:15 am)
> This Morning
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> :cheers:


----------



## aan_mustafa

*10. The Verde, 2 tower*



aan_mustafa said:


> *The Verde II*
> Epicentrum Area
> 
> Updated: December 23rd, 2012 (5.50 pm)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aan_mustafa

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower*



aan_mustafa said:


> *Life Tower*
> 
> Updated: December 22nd, 2012 (11.15 am)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aan_mustafa

This project still preparation,
unknown ??? sorry...



aan_mustafa said:


> *The Global Financial Landmark*
> Mega Kuningan CBD
> 
> Updated: December 23rd, 2012 (4.12 pm)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Launching soon,
> :nuts:


----------



## aan_mustafa

*67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower

*


anOz said:


>


----------



## aan_mustafa

*17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower

*


aan_mustafa said:


> *The Wave*
> Rasuna Epicentrum
> 
> Updated: December 23rd, 2012 (5.45 pm)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aan_mustafa

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 9 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office
33. St. Regis Jakarta, unknown
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
77. Unknown Project at Menteng
78. Neurology Hospital
79. Unknown Project at Tanah Abang
80. Unknown Project at Semper
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower
82. Paramount City, unknown
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower
84. Unknown Project Across The Verde, ??
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower 
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1tower
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ?? 
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower
113. Green Central, 3 Tower--


with total more than 197 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## aan_mustafa

?? (list) The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum



aan_mustafa said:


> *The Convergence*
> at Rasuna Epicentrum
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aan_mustafa

*84. Unknown Project Across The Verde, ??

*


aan_mustafa said:


> Unknown Project
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ???
> Across The Verde
> :cheers:


----------



## aan_mustafa

*16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower

*


aan_mustafa said:


> *Another Construction*
> at Rasuna Epicentrum
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aan_mustafa

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower

*


aan_mustafa said:


> *Chase Tower*
> 
> Updated: December 24th, (7.45 am)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrinceArchibald

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 9 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
77. Unknown Project at Menteng
78. Neurology Hospital
79. Shangrila Residence, 2 Tower
80. Unknown Project at Semper
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower
82. Paramount City, unknown
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower
84. Unknown Project Across The Verde, ??
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1tower
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower
113. Green Central, 3 Tower--
114. Unknown Project at gatot Subroto Street



with total more than 202 tower underconstruction at Jakarta

:banana: :banana:


----------



## kubachrick

what is the minimum height of highrise in this list ?


----------



## Erran

^^
AFAIK, highrise is 12 floors building or above.


----------



## PrinceArchibald

this unknown project *84. Unknown Project Across The Verde, ??* turns out to be this one

Office One Kuningan



jrot said:


> ^^ got it! thanks for d clue
> OfficeOne-Kuningan


----------



## PrinceArchibald

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower



adi.saputra said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Update:
> Masih gali-gali dan tancap-tancapin Ground Anchor...


----------



## Igorek1

eurico said:


> Pondok Indah Mall 1 extension
> 
> 
> 
> The City Center project
> 
> Convention Center


 i like the color of that building!


----------



## Erran

*New office space in Jakarta hits record high*
The Jakarta Post, Jakarta | Business | Thu, January 10 2013
source


> There was a significant increase of office supply located in the central business district (CBD) and non-CBD areas in 2012, *amounting to 547,070 square-meter spaces, which is the largest supply since the 1998 economic crisis*, according to data from Colliers International published on Tuesday.
> 
> Associate research director Ferry Salanto attributed the strong growth to the increasing expansions of businesses to Jakarta.
> 
> “Jakarta is currently an emerging investment and development destination for many corporations with products such as finance, banking, insurance, mining and automotive. The demand is assisting the performance of the office market,” Ferry said in Jakarta on the sidelines of Jakarta Property Overview.
> 
> He said that in the CBD alone, *total new office space in 2012 accounted for 289,514 square meters, a double jump from the amount in 2011*.


----------



## PrinceArchibald

^^ and there will be more and more in upcoming year...


----------



## Erran

^^
Yep, will likely be.
It's predicted that Jakarta property boom will be significantly felt between 2013 to 2014. And the best part is, Jakarta won't be booming alone. Other Indonesian big cities will start scrapping the skies as well in coming years. :cheers:

*Property Prospects Good For Asia Pacific Investors*
by Jim Atkins : January 7, 2013 
source


> “We are pointing to *Jakarta and Bangkok* because they are in a good position to be boosted by strong economic growth and they have a growing property-owning class that is not only affluent but also aspirational,” said a spokesman.
> 
> “There’s no doubt that these two areas have been strong performers over the past year and this should continue.”




*Future looks bright for Jakarta market*
Tuesday, 08 January, 2013, 8:43pm
source


> Indonesia has catapulted itself into the minds of domestic and overseas real estate investors over the past two years on the back of a strong domestic economy and a growing number of companies looking to tap into the rapidly expanding middle class of the world’s fourth most populous nation.
> 
> We have also seen significant investment from China Sonangaol, a joint venture between Angola’s state-owned oil company, Sonangol E.P. and Hong Kong-based company, New Bright International Development. They have invested in two high-profile projects along Jalan Sudirman: the 230,000sqm Sampoerna Strategic Square premium office development and 187,000sqm of high quality commercial and residential space within Plaza EX.
> 
> With the growth forecast to continue and Jakarta being singled out as the top investment choice for 2013, the future looks bright for Jakarta’s property market.




*Indonesian "room boom" for 2013*
By Lachlan Colquhoun 02 January 2013
source


> Indonesia is looking forward to a room boom with an estimate that hotel capacity is about to jump by 300 per cent more than usual next year.
> 
> Wuryanti Sukamdani, chairperson for the Indonesian Hotel & Restaurant Associtation (PHRI) said about *50,000 new rooms* are expected to open across Indonesia next year. The *usual annual increase in rooms for the archipelago nation is around 15,000.*


_More than three folds.
#Sorry if I post too many articles._


----------



## geloboi0830

*ASIAN HOME Community Page*

*Hello INDONESIA ! ​*














*JOIN US*​*Follow the LINK and hit LIKE *
https://www.facebook.com/Asianhome​
We're from different nations,
We speak many languages,
We worship variety of religions,
...
Now, we're in Asian Home, which means we're family members. So, forget our differences and come close together. Let's build our Home bigger and better for one Asia of tomorrow!​


----------



## PrinceArchibald

40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower

Uniqlo at Lotte Shopping Avenue



Bluemooncm78 said:


> ^^
> Sebagai brand baru yang baru pertama kali masuk Indonesia, cukup exciting mengamati kiprah Uniqlo ini. Secara resmi mereka juga sudah mulai 'menyapa' publik dan berinteraksi di dunia maya. Di site mereka yang sangat besar -terdiri dari 2 lantai- juga terlihat aktivitas fitting-out yang intensif. Dengan pace yang sama dengan sekarang, jangan-jangan store-nya Uniqlo ini bisa selesai duluan jauh sebelum mall opening..:lol: Very good kay:
> 
> 
> online photo sharing
> 
> Another banner from Uniqlo:
> 
> upload pic




office Tower



Bluemooncm78 said:


> *Landscape di depan office tower:
> 
> 
> online photo storage
> 
> 
> image ru
> 
> 
> online photo sharing


----------



## PrinceArchibald

40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower



Bluemooncm78 said:


> *Area drop-off dan selasar office tower:
> 
> pic hosting
> 
> *Pintu utama masuk ke dalam lobby:
> 
> picture sharing
> 
> 
> *Dalam lobby yang sudah semakin rapi:
> 
> 
> image hosting sites
> 
> 
> upload
> 
> 
> photo storage


----------



## PrinceArchibald

107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower



Toto Boerham said:


> *ASTON D'BATAVIA @JL.JAKSA*


----------



## PrinceArchibald

39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower



Wicak_15 said:


> Mau update nih proyek sussah banget kalo sambil jalan


----------



## PrinceArchibald

38. Chase Tower, 1 tower



Wicak_15 said:


> Pelan tapi pasti...


----------



## PrinceArchibald

41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower



Toto Boerham said:


> *10-01-2013*


----------



## PrinceArchibald

7. Life Tower, 1 tower



Toto Boerham said:


> *10-01-2013*


----------



## PrinceArchibald

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower



anugrah84 said:


> *Jumat 11.01.13*
> 
> [URL="


----------



## PrinceArchibald

1. Noble House, 1 tower



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sudah tampak pekerjaan membuat / mencetak kolom:
> 
> 
> upload foto
> 
> 
> image


----------



## PrinceArchibald

13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower



anugrah84 said:


> Menara Prima II - 11.01.13
> 
> [URL="
> 
> [URL="
> 
> [URL="
> 
> kapan kelarnya ya ini?


----------



## PrinceArchibald

the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower
7. Life Tower, 1 tower
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower
10.The Verde, 2 tower
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower
14. St Moritz, 9 tower
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower
22. The H Tower, 1 tower
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower
28. Green Bay Pluit, 8 Tower
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower
77. Unknown Project at Menteng
78. Neurology Hospital
79. Shangrila Residence, 2 Tower
80. Unknown Project at Semper
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower
82. Paramount City, unknown
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower
84. Unknown Project Across The Verde, ??
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1tower
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower
113. Green Central, 3 Tower
114. Unknown Project at gatot Subroto Street--
115. Unknown Project behind menara peninsula
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta
117. MGK Apartment, 2 Tower



with total more than 206 tower underconstruction at Jakarta


----------



## PrinceArchibald

Signature Tower












VRS said:


> signature tower area..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrinceArchibald

55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## PrinceArchibald

46. Kemang Village, 9 tower



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari JLNT Antasari
> 
> 1. Sorry bagian bawahnya ketutupan Concrete Barrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## PrinceArchibald

9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower



VRS said:


> ===========chapter three =============
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrinceArchibald

111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower



VRS said:


> ===========chapter two ============
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrinceArchibald

85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower



twenty-first-floor said:


> hari ini, dari arah bundaran Tugu Tani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dari dekat, MNC Financial Center :


----------



## PrinceArchibald

New Project

118. Jakarta News Center 2



twenty-first-floor said:


> update, January 24 2013:


----------



## emyrr3096

Thanks for the updates:cheers:


----------



## fresco

PrinceArchibald said:


> the list of underconstruction projects at Jakarta
> 
> 1. Noble House, 1 tower
> ...
> 117. MGK Apartment, 2 Tower
> 
> with total more than *206* tower underconstruction at Jakarta


is this possible ??? :eek2:


----------



## Ocean One

Yeah why not?

Plenty unknow and undetected project around Jakarta and still not put on the list..

Every week forumer here found new project already on progress U/C, same like some week ago I found some new project still not listing here and there are one project already T/O and will be finish soon but really2 never detected before. 
And this week some project found again by another forumer n still not on the list also.. :cheers:

It's prevelant for new project around Jakarta and forumer here can't covering all side of Jakarta, that's to big and plenty new project here..


----------



## Erran

^^
Yep, because typical development of highrises in Jakarta is not centralized. New projects keep rising up all over its 650+km2 area of the city.

Anyway, are the 4 U/C towers of Green Bay Pluit already been included to the list? The project consists of 12 towers, instead of 8. Eight towers are still finishing (?) while the 4 towers are U/C.










*Progress as of 14 January 2013*


magali said:


>


----------



## emyrr3096

Erran said:


> ^^
> Yep, because typical development of highrises in Jakarta is not centralized. New projects keep rising up all over its 650+km2 area of the city.
> 
> Anyway, are the 4 U/C towers of Green Bay Pluit already been included to the list? The project consists of 12 towers, instead of 8. Eight towers are still finishing (?) while the 4 towers are U/C.
> 
> Progress as of 14 January 2013


Not centralized:lol: agree. I just wish that's Central Jakarta & more highrises in CBD :cheers:


----------



## Ocean One

Erran said:


> ^^
> Yep, because typical development of highrises in Jakarta is not centralized. New projects keep rising up all over its 650+km2 area of the city.
> 
> Anyway, are the 4 U/C towers of *Green Bay Pluit* already been included to the list? The project consists of 12 towers, instead of 8. Eight towers are still finishing (?) while the 4 towers are U/C.


Yes, already on the list at No.28 as one project for 8 Tower.. :cheers:

*@Fresco* : And here another *UNKNOW* Project found yesterday near Cikini Area..cmiiw :cheers:



aan_mustafa said:


> Sekitaran Cikini, maaf proyek apaan?
> Thanks
> :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erran

Ocean One said:


> Yes, already on the list at No.28 as one project for 8 Tower.. :cheers:


So it has to be added by 4 towers to 12 then. :cheers:
JAKARTA | Green Bay Pluit | SUPERBLOCK | 12 Towers | 33 Fl x 8 | 46 Fl x 4 U/C


----------



## PrinceArchibald

fresco said:


> is this possible ??? :eek2:


ofcourse it's possible, me and eurico(previous compilator and pioneer of making this list) wouldn't put some "abal-abal" or fake project or just proposed project on that list, each project on that list must have proof that they're already underconstruction or at least on preperation stage, you can see update of each project in previous pages :cheers:



Ocean One said:


> Yeah why not?
> 
> Plenty unknow and undetected project around Jakarta and still not put on the list..
> 
> Every week forumer here found new project already on progress U/C, same like some week ago I found some new project still not listing here and there are one project already T/O and will be finish soon but really2 never detected before.
> And this week some project found again by another forumer n still not on the list also.. :cheers:
> 
> It's prevelant for new project around Jakarta and forumer here can't covering all side of Jakarta, that's to big and plenty new project here..



good job bro, you know that this job is not one man's job but our job all of Jakarta and Indonesian ssc forumer kay:



Erran said:


> ^^
> Yep, because typical development of highrises in Jakarta is not centralized. New projects keep rising up all over its 650+km2 area of the city.
> 
> Anyway, are the 4 U/C towers of Green Bay Pluit already been included to the list? The project consists of 12 towers, instead of 8. Eight towers are still finishing (?) while the 4 towers are U/C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Progress as of 14 January 2013*





Erran said:


> So it has to be added by 4 towers to 12 then. :cheers:
> JAKARTA | Green Bay Pluit | SUPERBLOCK | 12 Towers | 33 Fl x 8 | 46 Fl x 4 U/C




by that time when eurico making that list, only 8 tower is on underconstruction stage but now another 4 tower has rise on this project, I will update the list.
And from now on I will provide the status of each project such as basement level, preperation stage, u/c, topping off and finished, hopefully I have the energy to do that :lol:


----------



## PrinceArchibald

*15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower and 63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrinceArchibald

*16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> another view lv.19
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PrinceArchibald

*19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> another view...


----------



## PrinceArchibald

*12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C basement level
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C basement level
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, U/C
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, U/C
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, T/O 
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O, 4 U/C
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, Preperation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown, Preperation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C basement level
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 9 tower, 8 Finished, 1 U/C
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, Preperation-stage
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
77. Unknown Project at Menteng, T/O Finishing Stage 
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage 
79. Shangrila Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage
80. Unknown Project at Semper, Preperation-stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/c
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preperation-stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, U/C
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1tower, Finished
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preperation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage 
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage 
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage 
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C basement level
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preperation-stage 
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preperation-stage 
114. Unknown Project at gatot Subroto Street--, Preperation-stage 
115. Unknown Project behind menara peninsula, U/C
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage
117. MGK Apartment, 2 Tower, U/C



with total more than 210 tower U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta*

thank you for *PrinceArchibald* for updating this list, you really did a good job while I'm away dude!! kay:


----------



## eurico

*39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage*




Alvin said:


> Hi guys, let's monitor this wonderful new Keppel Land project from this thread. Cheers..:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> From the Proposed thread:





VRS said:


> waiting signal for install crane .
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, Preperation-stage*




yudibali2008 said:


> ^^
> 
> as requested...thanks mamhil





VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage*













VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage*



Dazon said:


> baru kah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pti-architects.com





VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

New Project 

*118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower*












anOz said:


>






VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


> ^^dgn latar belakang Talavera Suite


^^ on the pict above also seen new project *119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower*


----------



## eurico

*27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

New project

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2*












VRS said:


> phase 2
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C basement level*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C basement level*



VRS said:


> another view..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Latest update 30.1.13
> 
> 
> upload photos


----------



## emyrr3096

eurico said:


> thank you for your apreciation, I will continue to update this thread from now on :cheers:
> 
> 67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Oke


----------



## eurico

New Project

*121. SoHo at Podomoro City*





















hadiwinata said:


> Another view


----------



## eurico

*40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> *30.01.13*
> North facade:
> 
> 
> upload pics
> 
> 
> images
> *Beruntung pas dapat momen ada 1 mobil lewat. Pengawas atau kontraktorkah?
> 
> 
> 
> MyHome tower and Raffles tower:
> 
> 
> photo uploader


----------



## emyrr3096

How much new HR in central of Jakarta or maybe in CBD???:


----------



## eurico

emyrr3096 said:


> How much new HR in central of Jakarta or maybe in CBD???:


new project (preperation stage) at Golden Triangle CBD

Distric 8, 3 Tower
Telkom Tower, 1 Tower
St. Regis, 2 Tower
Waldorf Astoria, 2 Tower
Satrio Square, 1 Tower
CWJ 2, 4 Tower
Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 Tower
GNCM Tower, 2 Tower

at least 16 tower :cheers:


----------



## emyrr3096

eurico said:


> new project (preperation stage) at Golden Triangle CBD
> 
> Distric 8, 3 Tower
> Telkom Tower, 1 Tower
> St. Regis, 2 Tower
> Waldorf Astoria, 2 Tower
> Satrio Square, 1 Tower
> CWJ 2, 4 Tower
> Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 Tower
> GNCM Tower, 2 Tower
> 
> at least 16 tower :cheers:


:banana: thankskay: more HR in Central of Jakarta pleaseeeee:lol:


----------



## eurico

^^ no problem


----------



## kalimantanku

you did a really good job for jakarta, Eurico...and i'm appreciated it...

i can see that too much projects in Jakarta now (more than 210 tower projects) ... and it will be a good thing for Jakarta's skyline in the future...

regard


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, Preperation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown, Preperation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, Preperation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
79. Shangrila Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage
80. Unknown Project at Semper, Preperation-stage
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preperation-stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preperation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage 
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage 
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage 
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preperation-stage 
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preperation-stage 
114. Unknown Project at gatot Subroto Street--, Preperation-stage 
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preperation-stage 
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage 
121. SoHo at Podomoro City, 2 tower, Preperation-stage



Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C basement level
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C basement level
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, U/C
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C basement level
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/c
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C basement level
115. Menara 77, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, T/O 
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O 
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
77. Unknown Project at Menteng, T/O Finishing Stage 
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total more than 216 tower U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C*




Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sudah lumayan tinggi. Nice progress...


----------



## eurico

*48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


> nih warna sebenarnya ijo atau merah coklat ya apa karna kena cahaya...??


----------



## eurico

*75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage *



anOz said:


> The CEO at simatupang...


----------



## emyrr3096

eurico said:


> 116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage


So Double Tree is under Hilton flag? Or something?


----------



## eurico

^^ Double Tree is manage by Hilton Hotel


----------



## eurico

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



photonics said:


> Update Februari 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Comeliness

eurico said:


> thank you for *PrinceArchibald* for updating this list, you really did a good job while I'm away dude!! kay:


 :cheer: Welcome back, Eurico. Glad to see you again here.

^^Why the Satrio Square project was not in the under construction project list :?
I saw the Satrio Square project last year when I was at Kuningan City but I forgot to take a picture. 
I noticed that the construction workers in the project were working day and night.


----------



## eurico

^^ we consider a project is underconstruction once they install the tower crane :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O and 16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C*




aan_mustafa said:


> another tower at Epicentrum
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O*




aan_mustafa said:


> *The Verde II*
> 
> Updated, February 24th 2013 |5.48 pm|
> already Toping Off
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> beside The Verde II Tower alot of tent (look at the picture (white)), next tower?


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower, U/C*




aan_mustafa said:


> *Life Tower*
> 
> Updated, February 24th 2013 |5.34 pm|
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C*



brewwster said:


> Progress as per February, 25th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core area 21st floor​


----------



## eurico

*41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



ciyus said:


> [update]
> 
> Pelan tapi (mudah2an) pasti.


----------



## eurico

*91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C*



Fayeddd said:


> lumayan lah naik dikit


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage *



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Dibandingkan akhir bulan lalu, belum terlihat perbedaan yang significant:
> 
> upload


----------



## eurico

*29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> hotel behind taman anggrek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

New Project

*123. Unknown project beside Bapindo Plaza, ?? tower, Preperation-Stage*



VRS said:


> they ready for start construction beside bapindo sudirman'
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

New Project

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preperation-stage*



g4brielle said:


> Semoga berkenan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *T-Plaza*
> *Adress:*
> Jalan Penjernihan I Kav. 1 Pejompongan
> Jakarta Pusat
> 
> *Developer:*
> PT PRIMA KENCANA
> 
> Website:
> http://www.t-plaza.biz/




latest update



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

New project

*125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> apartment at kebon jeruk pesanggrahan
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, Preperation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown, Preperation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, Preperation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage
80. Unknown Project at Semper, Preperation-stage
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preperation-stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preperation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage 
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage 
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage 
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preperation-stage 
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preperation-stage 
114. Unknown Project at gatot Subroto Street--, Preperation-stage 
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preperation-stage 
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage 
121. SoHo at Podomoro City, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
123. Unknown project beside Bapindo Plaza, ?? tower, Preperation-Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preperation-stage



Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C basement level
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C basement level
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, U/C
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C basement level
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/c
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C basement level
115. Menara 77, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, T/O 
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O 
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
77. Unknown Project at Menteng, T/O Finishing Stage 
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total more than 224 tower U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*115. Menara 77, U/C*



VRS said:


> construction behind menara peninsula slipi
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage*



VRS said:


> im waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage*



VRS said:


> area construction :
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage*



VRS said:


> waiting big progress
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage*



VRS said:


> looks they speed construction progress
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C basement level*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> and another view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> just update/...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> another view...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


it's the one on the right


----------



## eurico

*51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> far distance...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> mall construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C*

rendering



blueskys said:


> GRAND MERCURE KEMAYORAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


latest update



Raisa said:


> Grand Mercure kemayoran?


----------



## eurico

*5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Preperation-stage*



adi.saputra said:


> Progressss :banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C*



ace4 said:


> ]


----------



## eurico

*59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage* >> it's underconstruction now












charl1e said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Ancol Northland Apartemen


----------



## eurico

New Project

*Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preperation-Stage*

rendering










latest update



anOz said:


> yang udah u/c di simatupang the Izzara...


----------



## habitable

I think no. 4 and no. 121 on the list are the same
and no. 64 Manhattan square is U/C


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, Preperation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown, Preperation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage
80. Unknown Project at Semper, Preperation-stage
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preperation-stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preperation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage 
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage 
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage 
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preperation-stage 
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preperation-stage 
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preperation-stage 
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage 
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preperation-Stage
123. Unknown project beside Bapindo Plaza, ?? tower, Preperation-Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preperation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preperation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage


Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C basement level
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C basement level
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, U/C
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C basement level
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C basement level
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/c
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C basement level
115. Menara 77, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, T/O 
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O 
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
77. Unknown Project at Menteng, T/O Finishing Stage 
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total more than 232 tower U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta*[/QUOTE]


----------



## eurico

this is one of mega project at Jakarta, consist of 1 island with multiple towers and another buildings that will shape new face of northern Jakarta kay:

*PLUIT CITY*



jrot said:


> http://www.marthaschwartz.com/projects/masterplans_pluit.php


----------



## eurico

*27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> udah naik ke lantai 16..


----------



## eurico

*4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Kondisi terbaru (Panorama)


----------



## eurico

this project *83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage* is underconstruction now...

*83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> tampak progres mall di sebelah kanan gdg..


----------



## eurico

this project is underconstruction now *87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage*

*87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*



Raisa said:


> Taken by April 13, 2013


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage*



VRS said:


> financial tower
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, U/C* << both are already reached the top floor 

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



VRS said:


> another view
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C*












rookie_zzz said:


> Today's progress 17 April 2013


----------



## eurico

* 40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O
Finishing Stage, Part 1*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Hotel and residences tower dilihat dari depan:
> 
> 
> Dari samping:
> 
> 
> Konstruksi canopy depan lobby residences:
> 
> 
> MyHome & Ascott apartment tower terlihat cerah dalam terpaan sinar matahari jam 7 pagi:


----------



## eurico

* 40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O
Finishing Stage, Part 2*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Face depan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facade samping (sisi Somerset) yang juga terdapat lokasi entrance hotel dan banquet:
> 
> 
> Facade belakang:


----------



## eurico

* 40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O
Finishing Stage, Part 3*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Pagar depan hotel sudah dimundurkan, jadi pedestrian way-nya juga sudah tampak. Belum selesai, masih sedang penempelan granit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depan mall dekat office tower:


----------



## eurico

*104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



aan_mustafa said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Dari Jalan Tol Ulujami
> 
> 1.


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O*



aan_mustafa said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C*



aan_mustafa said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C*



tommybp said:


> La Maison Barito


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C*

rendering



















renderings by *Wicak_15*

latest update



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^*5 Bulan Kemudian*, sudah naik 2 TC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebenarnya di belakangnya sudah naik struktur Basement. Cuma kalo mau jelas fotonya pas keluar tol Sunter


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, Preperation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown, Preperation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage
80. Unknown Project at Semper, Preperation-stage
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preperation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preperation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage 
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage 
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage 
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preperation-stage 
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preperation-stage 
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preperation-stage 
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage 
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preperation-Stage
123. Unknown project beside Bapindo Plaza, ?? tower, Preperation-Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preperation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preperation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage


Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C basement level
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C basement level
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C basement level
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C basement level
115. Menara 77, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, T/O 
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O 
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
77. Unknown Project at Menteng, T/O Finishing Stage 
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total more than 233 tower U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



aan_mustafa said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*132. Menara Bank Danamon, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> Kuningan, Rasuna Said (accross Setiabudi One)
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

* 50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower,
Preperation-stage* 




anOz said:


> ^^baru mulai mancangnya...kalo apartement udh mulai gali dan persiapan pondasi...
> 
> area siap pondasi..


----------



## eurico

* 81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/C* 



tommybp said:


>


----------



## eurico

* 119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, U/C* 



anOz said:


> ini yg gede ya setelah shotoshop...


----------



## Pals_RGB

Superb projects...Jakarta has already many 200m+ buildings, would like to see some more supertall projects in future..


----------



## habitable

Jakarta Sea Wall and Artificial Island Master Plan


----------



## locoloco1

indahnya jakarata, seperti makati 

http://asiatikistic.blogspot.com/2013/05/makati-from-various-angles.html


----------



## eurico

Pals_RGB said:


> Superb projects...Jakarta has already many 200m+ buildings, would like to see some more supertall projects in future..


that's also what we've been waiting for so long, there's a chance that Rasuna Tower is supertall kay:

*41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^


----------



## eurico

*31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Lama gak di-update


----------



## eurico

*33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preperation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Masih rekonstruksi Pondasi


----------



## eurico

*81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Lama gak di-update


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C*<< it's underconstruction now :banana: :banana:



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Status resmi *Under Construction (U/C)*


----------



## eurico

*37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari CWJ


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C*




Wicak_15 said:


> From CWJ


----------



## eurico

*47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage
80. Unknown Project at Semper, Preperation-stage
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preperation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preperation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage 
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage 
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage 
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preperation-stage 
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preperation-stage 
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preperation-stage 
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage 
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preperation-Stage
123. Unknown project beside Bapindo Plaza, ?? tower, Preperation-Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preperation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preperation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preperation Stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage


Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
115. Menara 77, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing stage 
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O 
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
77. Unknown Project at Menteng, T/O Finishing Stage 
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total more than 241 tower U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Sekarang sudah mulai aktif


----------



## eurico

*87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*



Raisa said:


> Taken by June 15th.


----------



## eurico

*32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Udah naik struktur


----------



## eurico

*136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Kondisi lahannya. Lumayan kecil untuk ukuran Hi-Rise Building


----------



## eurico

*Rasuna Epicentrum Superblock*



Wicak_15 said:


> Dari CWJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw Bro Dazon, niat banget ngedit2nya:lol::lol: Belum tentu juga nantinya kayak gitu


----------



## eurico

*86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Toto Boerham said:


> Jl. Menteng Raya...kalipasir CMIIW dkt Tugu tani...gw lupa namanya hno:


----------



## eurico

*114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage*










update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

this project 34. Next to Jamsostek Tower, unknown, U/C is *34. Wisma Mulia 2, 2 Tower unknown, U/C*










update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage*










update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Fayeddd said:


> depan


----------



## eurico

*6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C*



abel77 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



Fayeddd said:


>


----------



## eurico

*64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C*



Fayeddd said:


>


----------



## eurico

*27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing stage *



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O*



hiro_hideo said:


>


----------



## eurico

*41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



ilyas world said:


> istilah pepatah kalo ada keinginan pasti ada jalan,jalannya sepi loh :lol:


----------



## eurico

*76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage *



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C*



hiro_hideo said:


>


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage
80. Unknown Project at Semper, Preperation-stage
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preperation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preperation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage 
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage 
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage 
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
109. Unknown project next to Mulia Tower (Mulia Tower 2 ??), 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preperation-stage 
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preperation-stage 
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preperation-stage 
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage 
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preperation-Stage
123. Unknown project beside Bapindo Plaza, ?? tower, Preperation-Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preperation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preperation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preperation Stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage


Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 2 Tower unknown, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
115. Menara 77, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing stage 
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O 
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
77. Unknown Project at Menteng, T/O Finishing Stage 
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total more than 242 tower U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C*



ilyas world said:


> yup but slowly activity :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O*



ilyas world said:


>


----------



## eurico

*63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C*



ilyas world said:


>


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*

*Maket:*








source: m.okezone.com









source: http://image.metrotvnews.com

with total 32 floor

Latest update



Wicak_15 said:


> Sudah Confirm Construction om. Kontraktor pondasinya *Berdikari Pondasi Perkasa*. And here's the picture
> 
> 1. Panorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## eurico

*86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



inBaliTimur said:


> Fraser Suite, gue tahu lewat halaman belakang


----------



## eurico

*28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C*





















inBaliTimur said:


> Lupa satu lagi dari...... Green Bay Pluit


----------



## eurico

*15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O*



hiro_hideo said:


> 3 juli..


----------



## eurico

*131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C*



hiro_hideo said:


> zoom in sedikit..
> 
> tower..


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O*



hiro_hideo said:


> progres 3 juli..
> masih belum ada progres berarti di facade,
> lagi fokus di interior mungkin..


----------



## eurico

*37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C*



hiro_hideo said:


> formasi sekarang : 13 - 11 - 4 ...


----------



## eurico

*115. Menara 77, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



VRS said:


> twin tower...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Abdul Rachim

^^ impresive :drool::drool: keep update eurico :cheers:


----------



## eurico

^^ thank you *Abdul Rachim*

and here's new U/C project at Jakarta, precisely Permata Hijau, South Jakarta

*138. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C*

*renders*



















*latest update*



dasarKAMPUNGAN said:


> per 18 Maret 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.providence-park.com/progress/progress-pembangunan/


----------



## eurico

*8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Toto Boerham said:


> *10-06-2013*


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage *



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Progres per hari ini. Sudah mulai tampak pekerjaan raft foundation. TC juga sudah akan bersiap...


^^ tc is already installed :cheers:


----------



## eurico

this project *83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C* is already topped off



anOz said:


> pagi ini..


----------



## eurico

new listed project

*139. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preperation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage
80. Unknown Project at Semper, Preperation-stage
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preperation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preperation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preperation-stage
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Preperation-stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preperation-stage 
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage 
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage 
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
109. Danamon Bank Tower, Preperation-stage 
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage 
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preperation-stage 
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preperation-stage 
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preperation-stage 
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, Preperation-stage 
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preperation-Stage
123. Unknown project beside Bapindo Plaza, ?? tower, Preperation-Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preperation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preperation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preperation Stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage


Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 2 Tower unknown, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
115. Menara 77, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing stage 
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O 
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
77. Unknown Project at Menteng, T/O Finishing Stage 
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total more than 245 tower U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

this project *18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage* is finished :banana: :banana:



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C *



anOz said:


> Hotel Aston simatupang..


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*141. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Preperation-stage*

*renders*




























*latest update*



Toto Boerham said:


> *SOHO Pancoran...*


----------



## eurico

*64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> this morning..


----------



## eurico

new project :cheer: :cheer:

*142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preperation-stage*



Toto Boerham said:


> The Bellevue MT Haryono


----------



## Abdul Rachim

^^ Just update :cheers:

*102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*


----------



## eurico

this project 58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage is already *finished*



Toto Boerham said:


> BPKP Pramuka Raya...


----------



## eurico

*12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preperation-stage*



deddysan said:


> Sepertinya ini yang dimaksud...


----------



## eurico

*1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Progress as of today:
> 
> Nice high ceiling at lobby kay:
> 
> 
> capture


----------



## eurico

new project

*143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C*

*Render*











*Latest Update*



anOz said:


> hotel-apartemen di alteri pondok indah belakang shell...dulu ada rendernya...kontraktornya PP....


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

55. Unknown Project in Tendean Street,South Jakarta
This project does unknown name, the Suzuki showroom next to it? If so, once the land former Plaza Tendean (Golden Truly). It would be made apartment and shopping center. Demolish of the building began last year, but the process
demolish long enough,plus
when building a bulid.


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

There is another tower that again u/c in TB Simatupang, name Zuria Tower Jakarta. 

The problem is very small land, enough for making the tower ? Anyways slightly delayed development. Located approximately couple of meters from the Tax Office Pasar Minggu (if the course of direction Pondok Indah, not of direction Pasar Minggu).Fitting location across PHE Tower,a row of Arkadia-Nestle Tower.


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Sorry,i have not been able to photograph the site location,because i passed,i love miss.

Developer : PT Visi Investama Properti
Contractor : Forgot name

This is the render of Zuria Tower Jakarta :










Source : http://www.zuriatower.com

For @eurico,this is a correction of my previous post,who wore Indonesian.Sorry about it.


----------



## eurico

Rinaldo Maharditama said:


> 55. Unknown Project in Tendean Street,South Jakarta
> Ini proyek memang tidak diketahui namanya,ini sebelahnya showroom suzuki kan? Kalau ya,dulu lahannya bekas Tendean Plaza (d/h Golden Truly). Katanya sih mau dibuat apartemen + pusat perbelanjaan.
> 
> Pembongkaran gedung ini dimulai tahun lalu,namun proses pembongkarannya cukup lama,apalagi saat membangun gedungnya.
> 
> Udah lama gak lewat tendean


yep that's why I put it on the list as unknown project at tendean, once I get the real name of this project I will update it, cheers



Rinaldo Maharditama said:


> Ada lagi tower yang lagi u/c di TB Simatupang,namanya Zuria Tower Jakarta (www.zuriatower.com).
> 
> Masalahnya lahannya kecil banget,cukup gak ya buat bikin tower?.Lagian pembangunannya sedikit terhambat deh. Lokasinya kira-kira berberapa meter dari Kantor Pajak (kalau jalannya dari arah cilandak,bukan dari arah pasar minggu).





Rinaldo Maharditama said:


> Zuria Tower Jakarta (u/c TB Simatupang)


thank you for your informastion but I only put on the uc list as long as I get the real evidence of each project, such as picture of the site. And please dont forget to use english, we are in International forum now.


----------



## eurico

*126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C*



Raisa said:


> Grand Mercure..taken by 20 July 2013


----------



## eurico

*139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> almost 15 minutes i forgot the name of this construction. has already made this thread actually.
> *permata hijau area near itc permata hijau fly over
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*34. Wisma Mulia 2, 2 Tower unknown, U/C*



aan_mustafa said:


> *GATSU*
> 1.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 tower, Preparation-stage *



VRS said:


> rasuna said area
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preparation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preparation-stage 
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
123. Unknown project beside Bapindo Plaza, ?? tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
141. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 2 Tower unknown, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing stage 
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O 
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
77. MNC Tower II, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total more than 250 tower U/C, Preparation and T/O projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*77. MNC Tower II, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Toto Boerham said:


> MNC Tower II?...CMIIW


----------



## eurico

*102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C *



Toto Boerham said:


> Aston Simatupang??


----------



## eurico

*133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


> *Antam...*


----------



## eurico

this project 123. Unknown project beside Bapindo Plaza, ?? tower, Preparation-stage is *Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*



Raisa said:


> dari majalah techno konstruksi...inikah?





VRS said:


> gedung pajak construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


^^ 30 floor :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C*












tommybp said:


> La Maison Barito


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*





















tommybp said:


> 1 Park Avenue


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*





















Toto Boerham said:


> Proyek di Pondok Indah...JL. Simatupang samping Dealer Infinity


----------



## eurico

*80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> ^^
> Dazon... Di lapangan sudah ada pergerakan dan bunyi jedar - jedorr...
> 
> 2. LAVENUE
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aan_mustafa

80. L'Avenue already U/C not just preparation.

:cheers:


----------



## Toto Boerham

Eurico>> we talk about the HR only?...What about another project such like Australia Embassy which will be the biggest Australia Embassy in the world?..CMIIW..
I just imagine actually how big and wide this project looked from my window every single day


----------



## Toto Boerham

ncon said:


> I will repost some Projects & Updates that beyond 500 post here
> 
> *Plaza Indonesia Extension New Rendering  !!! *
> 
> Ground Breaking 11 Aug 2006
> 
> Rendering:


And the results as below ::cheers:


----------



## eurico

aan_mustafa said:


> 80. L'Avenue already U/C not just preparation.
> 
> :cheers:


project will be considered as underconstruction when there's tower crane operating on the site, cheers



Toto Boerham said:


> Eurico>> we talk about the HR only?...What about another project such like Australia Embassy which will be the biggest Australia Embassy in the world?..CMIIW..
> I just imagine actually how big and wide this project looked from my window every single day


yes bro toto, highrise or above only, cheers


----------



## aan_mustafa

eurico said:


> project will be considered as underconstruction when there's tower crane operating on the site, cheers


Ow different perception 
Siiip eurico...


----------



## eurico

aan_mustafa said:


> Ow different perception
> Siiip eurico...


no problem dude...

*34. Wisma Mulia 2, 2 Tower unknown, U/C*



aan_mustafa said:


> *GATSU*
> 1.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*




ncon said:


> sorry kotor :lol: jendelanya kotor ahahaha


----------



## eurico

*12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> view from far distance :
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



VRS said:


> twin tower apartment....
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
77. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
82. Paramount City, unknown, Preparation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower,Preparation-stage 
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Unknown Project next to Topas Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
141. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Rasuna Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. Unknown project at Tebet, South Jakarta, ?? tower, U/C
54. Unknown project at Tendean Street, ?? tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C 
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing stage 
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O 
29. Hotel behind Mall taman Anggrek, 1 tower, T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage 
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage 
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total more than 255 tower U/C, Preparation and T/O projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> *Progress*
> 
> 1. Office Tower


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



Wicak_15 said:


> *Progress*
> 
> 2. The Windsor


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> morning time
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> long distance view
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O*



nidjiholic said:


> 05-08-2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baru tau ada threadnya


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> morning time
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> morning time
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> morning time
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> morning time
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished*



joyofman said:


>


----------



## eurico

*61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage*



joyofman said:


> SITE PROGRESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL PIC TAKEN 16 AUGUST 2013


----------



## eurico

*51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished*



VRS said:


> day light
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office Project Across The Verde, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. Unknown Project at SCBD, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage



Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
16. Office tower at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 2 tower, U/C
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Lotus Tower at Royale Springhill, 1 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, T/O
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 157 project listed and 275 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Duhh lensa jauh gw kotor banget lagi:bash::bash:


----------



## eurico

New Project :banana: :banana:

*158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparataion-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> *Progress*


----------



## eurico

*100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O* & *81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*-the tallest tower



Wicak_15 said:


> Sorry banyak kotorannya:bash:


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C*



1lh4m5 said:


> Sedikit aja by Kak Wicak


^^ it's the one that have tower crane


----------



## eurico

*85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O* & *53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*-on the right



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another view
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

anOz said:


> TB Simatupang, Kebagusan area...


^^ from left to right *27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage, 54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C 102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C, 26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C, 73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C*


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers1: :cheers1:

*159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage*



Dicca said:


> Tapatalk Pro












^^ image by Toto Boerham


----------



## eurico

another new mall for Jakarta :banana: :banana:

*28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C*



furoge said:


> main entrance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> main atrium
> 
> 
> 
> betul tuh, dengar dari marketingnya sdh confirm tanggal 30 Nov buka :cheers:


----------



## eurico

Losbp said:


> ^^ Sekarang udah jadi Willis Tower bro yang di Chicago :cheers:
> 
> *Pendominasi Skyline*....
> 
> Pakubuwono Skyline by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


^^ from left to right *81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage, 100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O, 108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C*


----------



## eurico

*7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



VRS said:


> morning time
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tower no 5.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> udah naik tc keduanya...


----------



## eurico

*the list of U/C, Preperation and T/O projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. Unknown Project at SCBD, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage



Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Lotus Tower at Royale Springhill, 1 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, T/O
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, Finished



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 159 project listed and 281 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C & 26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> simatupang area...
> plaza oleos dan 18th office lg kejar2an...


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Yepp, setelah gw telusuri ternyata di lapangan positif udah GB. Dan ini hasilnya
> 
> 1.


----------



## eurico

from left, middle and right....

*41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C, 32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C & 154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> 3 Proyek Berbeda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiri: Cemindo Tower
> Tengah: Grand Rubina
> Kanan: Gedung LKPP


----------



## eurico

*16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

*63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## eurico

new project :cheer: :cheer:

*163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C*



SeeMacau said:


>





Wicak_15 said:


> Progress
> 
> 1.


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers1: :cheers1:

*164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



SeeMacau said:


>





Wicak_15 said:


> Progress
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Digabung dengan sampingnya Satu 8 Residences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sebenarnya udah pasang satu TC lagi. Cuma difoto gak akan elihatan karena pagar hoardingnya dipasang tinggi2. Belum lagi satpam proyek ada dimana2


----------



## eurico

*95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

update



VRS said:


> another view
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers1::cheers1:

*165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*









source: http://bisniskeuangan.kompas.com/re..._source=WP&utm_medium=box&utm_campaign=Kekowp









source: http://bisnis.news.viva.co.id/news/...tra-ikut-bangun-menara-pencakar-langit-di-dki

^^ total 47 floors with 260m height 

latest update



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

new project :rock::rock:

*166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C*























































latest update



KeBonSingkong said:


> Southern Quarter


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C*



KeBonSingkong said:


> Kemang Village


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers: :cheers:

*167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



AceN said:


> Four Winds Apartment
> _Senayan, Jakarta_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Developer*
> 
> *PT. Tri Tirta Permata*
> 
> 
> ================================================================
> 
> _PRESS RELEASE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jakarta, 9th October 2013*
> 
> The ground breaking ceremony of Four Winds of Senayan has been done on Thursday, 26th September 2013. This is the pioneer development of PT Tri Tirta Permata, which covering 4.400sqm of land, has 122 units exclusive apartment and strategically close to prime Senayan area.
> 
> 
> Our vision is to deliver "Intelligently Beautiful Design" in the highest quality, as we strive to carve a niche for luxurious boutique developments in the best location," as explained by Maxi Tjoajadi, President Director of PT Tri Tirta Permata.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jones Lang LaSalle has been appointed by PT Tri Tirta Permata to market Four Winds of Senayan. Luke Rowe, head of residential projects of Jones Lang LaSalle Indonesia said, "We are honoured that PT Tri Tirta Permata has entrusted its pioneer project to Jones Lang LaSalle. The opportunity to focus our services to market a quality product above and beyond expectations is very exciting for us. I am confident that this relationship will be highly beneficial to both our firms and will help Four Winds of Senayan enhance its competitive market position."
> 
> Designed by award winning Tetra Desain Indonesia, Four Winds of Senayan will boast a rooftop infinity pool, sky lounge, gymnasium, 24-hours security and professional building management. The standard finish for the units will carry various imported premium fixtures such as Fagetti marble, Scavolini kitchen cabinets, Brandt kitchen appliances, TOTO wardrobe and vanity, and Kohler sanitary equipment. Constructed by TATA construction, the development projected to finish in the end of December 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Info :
> 
> www.fourwinds.co.id​


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



VandVand said:


>


----------



## Hermansyah

eurico said:


> new project :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> 167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


Mantap ....


----------



## eurico

since *Pertamina Energy Tower* is already GB, so let's put it on our list kay: kay:

*168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage*










latest update



Mulia_atkins said:


> Final Design nya ini. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Direktur Utama Pertamina Karen Agustiawan (tengah) didampingi Deputi Gubernur Bindang Industri Sutanto Soehodo (keenam kanan) serta jajaran direksi Pertamina saling menyatukan tangan usai meletakan batu pertama sebagai tanda dimulainya proyek pembangunan Pertamina Energy Tower di Kawasan Rasuna Episentrum, Kuningan, Jakarta, Senin (9/12). Bangunan yang memilik ketinggian sekitar *530 meter, 99 lantai* dan luas total bangunan 540.000 m2 diatas lahan seluas *5,7 ha* yang ditujukan untuk memenuhi kebutuhan ruang kantor bagi Pertamina dan seluruh anak perusahaan dengan kapasitas 23.000 pekerja tersebut ditargetkan selesai dibangun pada 2020. :banana::banana:
> 
> http://www.antarafoto.com/bisnis/v1386561001/pertamina-energy-tower


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> afternoon time
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

and.... another new project  

*169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*

renders



Rinaldo Maharditama said:


> Source : http://www.sequistower.com
> 
> Sent from my T2C using Tapatalk


latest update



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. Unknown Project at SCBD, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage





Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Lotus Tower at Royale Springhill, 1 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, T/O
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, Finished



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 169 project listed and 292 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



KeBonSingkong said:


> Hari ini lewat sana, dah hampir jadi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tapatalk


----------



## eurico

*73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> udah topping off yang sebelah kiri, sekitar 25 lantai...


----------



## eurico

*133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



KeBonSingkong said:


> Pagi tadi lewat


----------



## eurico

*150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C*



KeBonSingkong said:


>


----------



## eurico

new on the list but the project is already T/O kay: kay:

*170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O*



















update



Dazon said:


> bro yang 82. paramount city on hold?
> 
> Woodland park. sorry kurang jelas tapi ini cuma untuk barbuk saja, kalo proyeknya on going dan bentar lagi lagi kelar.


----------



## eurico

*157. Unknown Project at SCBD, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> SCBD Lot 10 on night


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Site yang tetap terjaga rapi dan bersih. Good job...
> 
> Satrio Square201213-P6734 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> ^^Sekarang bagian belakang Sinarmas MSIG Tower. Dan terkejut kenapa sekarang ada pemisahan ya? apa udah dipecah 2 lahannya?


----------



## eurico

*139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> 1. Gak tahu ini proyek apa ya?? (yang ada TC-nya)


----------



## eurico

*81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage, 100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O & 108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> 2. Kombinasi Pakubuwono Signature dengan Botanica


----------



## eurico

*28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C*



samuelmeth said:


> Just update (dari parkiran Pluit Village)


----------



## eurico

*127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update pagi ini:
> Sudah memulai pekerjaan bore pile
> 
> Holland Village 231213-P6760 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Holland Village 231213-P6759 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Tapi untuk area seluas ini, jumlah peralatan masih terlihat sedikit.


----------



## eurico

*126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. Unknown Project at SCBD, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage





Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Lotus Tower at Royale Springhill, 1 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, T/O
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, Finished



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 170 project listed and 297 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers:

*171. Unknown Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers1:

*172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O*



SeeMacau said:


>





VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



SeeMacau said:


>





SeeMacau said:


> Correct :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*GKM Tower, Aston Simatupang, Arkadia, Chitatex (PHE Tower), Oleos 2, The 18, Plaza Oleos*



KeBonSingkong said:


>


----------



## eurico

*129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage*



desta28 said:


> progress masih gali - gali :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C* on the right, and

*92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O* on the left




tommybp said:


>


----------



## habitable

NCICD - National Capital Integrated Coastal Development, Jakarta
Indonesia - Holland 

- Giant Sea Wall (30 km long sea dike like Afsluitdijk in the Netherlands)
- Fresh Water Reservoir (which will be created when the Jakarta Bay closed by the Giant Sea Wall, like Ĳsselmeer in the Netherlands)
- Garuda Island Reclamation Project
- Port Development
- Mangrove Rehabilitation

Ground Breaking in 2014 :cheers:

some screenshot


----------



## eurico

^^ yeah like in another 100years....


----------



## kevo123

^^ that's like building a new city, a heaven for the rich people (only).... and it won't come cheap.... plus the corruption and legal issue blah3, let's put it 150 years  and i would rather have all those skyscrapers built in the cbd...


----------



## ddes

I'd imagine that in some respects, the project is also strategically motivated. With rising sea levels, choked up canals and wetter thunderstorms, this project could potentially literally save the rest of Jakarta.


----------



## eurico

*81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage & 100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O & 108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C*



tommybp said:


>


----------



## eurico

*157. Unknown Project at SCBD, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> SCBD area
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. Unknown Project at SCBD, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage






Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Lotus Tower at Royale Springhill, 1 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Life Tower, 1 tower, T/O
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
10.The Verde, 2 tower, T/O
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Groove Residence, 2 tower, T/O
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. Unknown Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, Finished (2013)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 173 project listed and 300 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> far distance
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> just update...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C*




VRS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> looks they ready for crown construction...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C*



tommybp said:


>


----------



## eurico

*95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eurico

*5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> Lantai 20 tinggal 33 lantai lagi kata yg moto...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by engginer mep ssc project...
> 
> Sent from my N5110 sejuta umat using tapatalk


----------



## eurico

*50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> Sent from my N5110 sejuta umat using tapatalk


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> Sent from my N5110 sejuta umat using tapatalk


----------



## eurico

*38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



tommybp said:


>


----------



## g4brielle

Sorry


----------



## g4brielle

Edited


----------



## andry.mulyono

MABOKKKKK


----------



## eurico

*81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage & 108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C*



desta28 said:


> source:http://assets.kompas.com/data/photo/2014/01/11/142604420140109SETG780x390.JPG


----------



## eurico

*4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C*












anOz said:


> yang di copy yg direct nya....


----------



## eurico

*71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage*












AK46 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> 1. Kalo sekarang Tower pertama (Tifolia) masih finishing. Udah finishing akhir


----------



## eurico

*160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> 2. Adiknya (Calia) udah pasang 2 TC dan masuk lantai 2


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Office Tower, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. GCNM Towers, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage






Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 1 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Lotus Tower at Royale Springhill, 1 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. Unknown Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, Finished (2013)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 174 project listed and 302 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C*


















update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C*


















update by *VRS*


----------



## eurico

*28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C*









update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C*


















update by *Wicak_15*


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> 3.2.14
> 
> 
> 
> Satrio Sq.3214-P6978 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*157. Unknown Project at SCBD, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Lot 10 SCBD


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers: :cheers:

*175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



Dazon said:


> eah.. thx u mam. oi eurico nambah HR lagi nih di list lo..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://apartemen-lacity-jakarta-selatan.blogspot.com/p/tower-b-c.html





Dazon said:


>


----------



## eurico

*170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O*



Dazon said:


> woodland park, sorry gak jelas picnya terhalang oleh kaca film KRL. baru 3 tower yang udah T/O dan sedang clading, 2 lagi masih U/C.


----------



## eurico

*16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O*



aan_mustafa said:


> R.E.


----------



## eurico

*15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> Sky Bridge...


----------



## eurico

*139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C*



ilyas world said:


> CMIIW


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers1: :cheers1:

*176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage*






























Wicak_15 said:


> Terbaru, sudah mulai pemagaran buat Phase 2
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> Proyek Apartement HK...di MT Haryono...


----------



## eurico

*10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)*



aan_mustafa said:


> early morning 00.30 LT


----------



## eurico

*157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


>


----------



## VRS

157. till now theres no any facade towers like that at jakarta, i think thats the first time.


----------



## eurico

^^ yes its quite unique... but I'm not so sure about the yellow color ha ha...

*104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, Preparation-stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Domaine Residences, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage






Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 3 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, Finished (2013)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 176 project listed and 314 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

and let's fast forward to 2020 kay: kay:



PoetraDaerah said:


>


----------



## eurico

*53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












aan_mustafa said:


> february 9th


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another view





VRS said:


> this morning


----------



## eurico

*63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C*



aan_mustafa said:


>


----------



## eurico

*157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


>


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> far distance..


----------



## eurico

*171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O*












Ocean One said:


>


----------



## eurico

*172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O*



Ocean One said:


>


----------



## eurico

*158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage*












Wicak_15 said:


> Progress
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Peralatan2nya


----------



## eurico

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 3 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Kalo gak salah ini Hotel tapi gak tahu ini hotel apa. Posisi di Kemayoran


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*












Dazon said:


> progres di TKP, 2 plot jek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by: Adrianto Perdana Christa


----------



## eurico

Jakarta getting more recognition in world class and luxury property market in the world

*Jakarta Is World’s Hottest Luxury Property Market*



> ...Liam Bailey, Knight Frank’s global head of residential research, cited “very limited supply” and “very strong” demand as factors driving Jakarta’s high luxury property prices, “even if the Indonesian economy isn’t as strong as it was maybe two years ago.”
> 
> It’s the second year in a row Jakarta has topped the list. In 2012, the city saw its upper echelon of homes jump 38% in price from 2011.
> 
> The increase in Jakarta was more than double the price rise in second-ranked Dublin (17.5%) and Beijing (17.1%). Ranking No. 4 and 5, respectively, were Dubai (17%) and Los Angeles (14%). The brokerage firm, which released its quarterly update on Tuesday, defines “prime real estate” as homes that were sold in the top five percentile in terms of value....





> Knight Frank Prime Global Cities Index
> 
> Jakarta 37.7%
> Dublin 17.5%
> Beijing 17.1%
> Dubai 17.0%
> Los Angeles 14.0%
> Tel Aviv 12.7%
> Bangkok 12.3%
> San Francisco 10.4%
> New York 10.4%
> Sydney 9.3%
> Tokyo 7.9%
> London 7.5%
> Shanghai 7.3%
> Monaco 6.0%
> Vienna 5.5%
> Kuala Lumpur 5.5%
> Vancouver 5.3%
> Madrid 5.0%
> Nairobi 4.9%
> Miami 4.3%
> Mumbai 3.0%
> Moscow 2.1%
> St Petersburg 0.6%
> Cape Town 0.2%
> Rome 0.0%
> Singapore -0.8%
> Zurich -2.0%
> Hong Kong -2.2%
> Paris -4.0%
> Geneva -8.0%


kay: kay:


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## renshapratama

so many projects from Indonesia. Nice


----------



## eurico

^^ and the list are just getting longer with the new addition project number 178

*178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



charl1e said:


> Bingung, Holiday Inn lebih tepatnya masih masuk wilayah Sunter. Tapi sepertinya kurang menjual. Jadi pake nama Kemayoran. Posisi di sebrang Central 88. Udah finish 14 lantai. Bentar lagi buka. Ngak tau tepatnya kapan.


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another single photo...


----------



## eurico

*92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> morning time


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:


35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Domaine Residences, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage






Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Unknown Project Behind Soverign Plaza TB Simatupang, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Unknown Project at Kwitang, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, Finished (2013)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 191 project listed and 343 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> 2 crane now


----------



## eurico

*157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> just update


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> has reach level 6 now


----------



## eurico

*105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*














VRS said:


> just update


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> has reach level 18


----------



## eurico

*108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


>



^^ also on far right is *139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C*


----------



## eurico

*59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> almost topping off


----------



## eurico

*16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O* is on the left



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sorry, tower yang di sebelah kiri itu apa ya? Sepertinya sudah masuk tahap T/O.


^^ and on the right side is *32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C*


----------



## eurico

*158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> its this project beside sinar mas tower ,will name the icon..?? supertall construction??


----------



## eurico

*148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C*



joyofman said:


>


----------



## eurico

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



jesavior said:


>


----------



## yudhit

eurico said:


> new project :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> *180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*


^^
Dan ini adalah rendernya...


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> This morning...


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> This morning...


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*



bintang_toedjoe said:


> taken 10/04/2014
> 
> Puri Indah Financial Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basement lvl 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



seba888 said:


> Ikutan update sekali sekali


----------



## eurico

*104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Raisa said:


> 14 April 2014


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C*





















Raisa said:


> New project antara gedung WIKA & Perumnas Cawang,,,ada yang tahu project apa?


----------



## eurico

new project :cheer: :cheer:

*193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Prep*

Credit to *hildalexander*


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:


35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Domaine Residences, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage






Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
32. Gran Rubina, 2 Tower, 1 Apartement, 1 Office, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 3 tower, 2 finished, 1 U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower,U/C
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Unknown Project Behind Soverign Plaza TB Simatupang, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Unknown Project at Kwitang, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel (Finishing), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 3 Office Tower and 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, Finished (2013)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 193 project listed and 343 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*



Raisa said:


> 16-04-2014


----------



## eurico

*27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C*



tommybp said:


>





tommybp said:


>


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C*







































hadiwinata said:


> PIK is rising..
> 
> Not sure what project is this





sayank said:


>


----------



## hadiwinata

eurico said:


> new project :banana: :banana:
> 
> *194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



Holy molyy... Thats a nice piece


----------



## eurico

and another new project :cheer: :cheer:

*195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C*






























hadiwinata said:


>


----------



## eurico

and one moreee new project :cheers: :cheers:

*196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C*





















hadiwinata said:


>


----------



## eurico

*126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Raisa said:


> Grand Mercure - 21-04-2014


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> also


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another view


----------



## eurico

*158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> *Progress*
> 
> 1. The Icon
> 
> 20140423_122557 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C* on the left and *16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O* on the right



VRS said:


>


----------



## eurico

*80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*












anugrah84 said:


> kayaknya ini sudah masuk ke lantai belasan kalau saya perhatikan


----------



## eurico

*103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> diantara oleos dan gkm...


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



hadiwinata said:


> Update foto dulu. Jgn lupa cendolnya ya gan.. Wkwkwk..
> 
> Apt Tower New Royal
> 
> Super Penthouse, ceilingnya ada kali 5 meter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koridor Private Lift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lift Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drop Off near Mall


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*












Shaggy_Solo said:


> .. From a distance (26 April 2014)


----------



## eurico

*152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C*












anOz said:


> Zuria tower @simatupang by wika gedung...


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:


35. Azura Residence, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Domaine Residences, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage






Underconstruction project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, U/C
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Unknown Project Behind Soverign Plaza TB Simatupang, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Unknown Project at Kwitang, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 196 project listed and 348 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C*



VRS said:


> but how about if night time at there...


----------



## eurico

and recently finished, the tallest apartment building at Jakarta, rising 250m from ground this is 

*81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)*

Screen Shot 2014-05-05 at 7.37.13 AM by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-05 at 7.41.24 AM by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-05 at 7.37.33 AM by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-05 at 7.39.58 AM by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-05 at 7.43.46 AM by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-05 at 7.39.28 AM by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O*

Screen Shot 2014-05-05 at 7.44.04 AM by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-05 at 7.42.01 AM by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2014-05-05 at 7.42.18 AM by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C*












anOz said:


> the Izzara Simatupang this afternoon...


----------



## eurico

*191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*












dis dis said:


> taken few days ago
> 
> di lot yg ini udah keliatan ada alat2 nya


----------



## eurico

*143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C*












dis dis said:


> kencana residence


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C*

Ritz Tower










Infinity Tower










Empire Tower










Cosmo Tower










Tiffany Tower












Raisa said:


> 03-05-2014


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers: :cheers:

*197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*












ienick said:


>


----------



## eurico

from the left kay:

*102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*

*54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)*

*26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O*



anOz said:


> aston priority, chitatex, 18 OFFICE PARK, oleos plaza @ Simatupang


----------



## eurico

*103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*












anugrah84 said:


> *L'avenue Office & Residences*
> 8 May 2014
> 
> TC tower Apartmentnya makin tinggi


----------



## dida888

super massive JKT


----------



## eurico

*175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



Dazon said:


> L.A city update kemarin.


----------



## eurico

*131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

new project :cheer: :cheer:

*198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C*




















>


----------



## eurico

*127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage*












Raisa said:


> 08-05-2014


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*












hadiwinata said:


>


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> SatrioSq.8514-C3617 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SatrioSq.9514-P8481 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:



47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Domaine Residences, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Thamrin 20, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Prep-stage






Underconstruction project:


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 4 U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Unknown Project Behind Soverign Plaza TB Simatupang, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Unknown Project at Kwitang, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O




Finished Project:

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 199 project listed and 351 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)

100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, T/O

108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



tommybp said:


>


----------



## eurico

*104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C*












anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage*












anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O*












anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












anOz said:


>


----------



## renshapratama

looks good ^^


----------



## eurico

*76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



joyofman said:


> Podium akhirnya ter connect...(Tower A)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View agak jauh...(Tower A & B)


^^ and that rounded apartment is *148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C*


----------



## eurico

*27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Toto Boerham said:


>


^^ that green tower


----------



## eurico

*157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Progress
> 
> 
> 20140602_164649 by HeavenSix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20140602_165644 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



Shaggy_Solo said:


> *Progress 22 May 2014*
> LIPPO MALL PURI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latepost :cheers2:


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



Shaggy_Solo said:


> Lippo Mall Puri - St.Moritz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Javu? :? Mirip interior Lippo Mall Kemang Village


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another day


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 11 now


----------



## eurico

*163. Satu 8 Residence, 1 Apartement Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*



Terbang Tinggi said:


> 3 June 2014. "Unseen" Sudirman Suite


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:



47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Domaine Residences, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Prep-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Prep-stage






Underconstruction project:


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Unknown Project Behind Soverign Plaza TB Simatupang, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Unknown Project at Kwitang, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O




Finished Project:

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 201 project listed and 358 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*16. The Convergance at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O*



ace4 said:


> IMGP0108 by anraditya84, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



ace4 said:


> IMGP0118 by anraditya84, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)*



ace4 said:


> IMGP0083 by anraditya84, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMGP0087 by anraditya84, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)*


----------



## eurico

*166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C*


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage*


----------



## eurico

*144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

*202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C*


----------



## eurico

*165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Sekilas selewat jalan Sudirman :


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C*



twenty-first-floor said:


> Just an update :


----------



## eurico

*134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, U/C*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Just update :


----------



## eurico

*5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C*



twenty-first-floor said:


> Just update :


----------



## eurico

*50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C*












anOz said:


> apt tower 2
> 
> 
> apt tower 1
> 
> 
> office dan hotel tower sedang dalam tahap raft foundation dr kemarin...maaf ga ada foto, riweh masuk proyek mobil molen pada parkir...


----------



## yudhit

eurico said:


> new project :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> *180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*


^^


----------



## eurico

*87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*



Hensupartan said:


> Progres 20140712, Konstruksi memasuki lt. 26


----------



## eurico

*130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C*



tommybp said:


>


----------



## eurico

*160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C*



Wicak_15 said:


> *Progress*
> 
> 
> 20140714_105404 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C*












Wicak_15 said:


> *Kirana Commercial Avenue*
> 
> 
> 20140714_105055 by HeavenSix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20140714_105051 by HeavenSix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20140714_105234 by HeavenSix, on Flickr
> 
> Total 2 TC yang sudah terpasang
> 
> 20140714_105335 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C*




VRS said:


> just update
> 
> DSC_0047 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0049 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0050 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Domaine Residences, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandayamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Unknown Project Behind Soverign Plaza TB Simatupang, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Unknown Project at Kwitang, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O


Finished Project:

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 207 project listed and 368 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> oh ini thread nya...


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Hensupartan said:


> Today progress 20140730.


----------



## eurico

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



jesavior said:


>


----------



## eurico

*95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> just update, looks they ready install crane
> 
> SAM_7846 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_7863 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_7864 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> pls, has any someone know about this rendering picture also how many tall this information project tower. thx. big apologize if i cant complete rendering or title on right name. cause this time its 3.54 AM.so sleep *pls help edit for this thread
> 
> just update
> 
> SAM_7883 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> SAM_7897 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> just update, crane has install it.
> 
> SAM_7871 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> apartment construction
> 
> SAM_7839 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_7870 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_7871_20140806095542911 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> DSC_7867 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_7849 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_7851 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another view
> 
> SAM_7882 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*



twenty-first-floor said:


> Update yesterday :


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another view
> 
> SAM_7877 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_7895 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C*



tommybp said:


>





VRS said:


> also ...
> 
> DSC_0172 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_7857 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



VRS said:


> apartment twin towers
> 
> SAM_7948 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_7970 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_7972 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> office tower construction
> 
> SAM_7969 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_7975 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)*



1lh4m5 said:


> buat di ROH bagus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wikarealty.co.id/


----------



## eurico

*107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


> *Aston Jl.Jaksa*


----------



## eurico

*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Domaine Residences, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. Menara Selaras, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Unknown Project Behind Soverign Plaza TB Simatupang, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Unknown Project at Kwitang, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Chase Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O


Finished Project:

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 208 project listed and 374 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Latest update:
> 
> Aktivitas seusai libur panjang sudah dimulai. Terlihat cukup banyak alat berat di site.
> Holland.V10814-P9335 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Holland.V10814-P9336 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Karena ukuran lahannya kecil, pasti untuk ketinggiannya terkendala dengan berbagai aturan yang ada.
> 
> ______________
> 
> Latest update:
> 
> SatrioSq.10814-P9371 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SatrioSQ.10814-P9372 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage*












joyofman said:


> An eye for an eye will only make the whole world blind.
> Mahatma Gandhi
> 
> Have a nice weekend Guys, Keep Posting Keep Sharing !





Wicak_15 said:


> Kondisi samahno: cuma beda angle doank
> 
> 
> 20140816_150438 by HeavenSix, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20140816_150003 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers:

*208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage*












misbahul said:


> Saya Bantu update pulaunya.
> 
> 09/08/2014


----------



## Dito Roso

So many on-going projects are spread throughout Jakarta,
If these projects are already finished, what Jakarta's skyline would be look like?
Idly I make a rendering showing the future skyline of the Sudirman area by adding several projects 
whose status *Prep* and *U/C* to the original picture / photo of the current situation.

*Skyline* (partially) *of Sudirman Street next 5 years, seen from around Karet area :*


,000000000000 JKT FUTURE SKYLINE 2018 edit-BUILDINGS -Domaine by MYW_2507, on Flickr

_(maaf bila ada beberapa projects yg belum tertampil.. mohon masukan.. tk.)_


----------



## eurico

^^ in english please...


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> SatrioSq.15814-P9414 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SatrioSq.15814-P9413 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



VRS said:


> apartment area
> 
> SAM_8144 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_8143 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> financial tower construction
> 
> SAM_8141 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_8142 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> DSC_8074 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another day
> 
> DSC_8079 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



twenty-first-floor said:


> Selewat hari ini :


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*












twenty-first-floor said:


> By today :


----------



## Dito Roso

Updating Progress : *CEMINDO* (63 storey / 310m)


CEMINDO progress-SEP_2014 (1) by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

=DP=


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020*








*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, Preparation-stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Domaine Residences, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, U/C
98. Unknown Project next to Gajah Mada Tower, 1 tower, U/C
99. Unknown Project near Gajah Mada Plaza, 1 tower, U/C
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
209. Once Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O


Finished Project:

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 209 project listed and 375 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> gajah mada area n mangga besar area
> 
> DSC_8300 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8298 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> DSC_8299 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Hari ini:


----------



## eurico

*110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Hari ini :


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage*












hadiwinata said:


> Anyway... (Ikutin gaya om vrs)


----------



## eurico

*63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Selewat hari ini :


----------



## eurico

*16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O*












VRS said:


> also
> 
> DSC_8324 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8325 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












jesavior said:


> *UPDATE tower A 4/9/14*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plafon di balkon sebagian sudah rapi tertutup, dan drop cieling keliatan sudah cukup rapi terlihat dari jendela yang belum terpasang kacanya


----------



## eurico

*4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> also ...
> 
> DSC_0220 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0223 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C*












aan_mustafa said:


> *S U D I R M A N C E N T E R*
> September 2014
> 
> 1.
> Sudirman Center1 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C*












aan_mustafa said:


> *I n t e r n a t i o n a l F i n a n c i a l C e n t r e 2
> *September 2014
> 
> 3.
> IFC1 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr
> /QUOTE]


----------



## eurico

*87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> just update
> 
> DSC_8343 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8344 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_8345 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Sekilas lewat depan pintu masuk proyeknya hari ini :


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



hadiwinata said:


> Windsor looks nice during night


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> SatrioSq.5914-P9589 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SatrioSq.5914-P9585 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SatrioSq.5914-P9584 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*












Wicak_15 said:


> The Verde Phase 2
> 
> 
> 20140915_153255 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> The Ocea
> 
> 20140915_153317 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020*








*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Unknown project behind Wisma Indocement, ??, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
155. Unknown Project Behind Wisma 89 Kuningan, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, U/C
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
209. Once Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O


Finished Project:

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 210 project listed and 376 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Ocean One said:


> The next, lupa nama hotelnya..:cheers:


----------



## eurico

*4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> DSC_0144 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

wow so many updates of projects in Jakarta  Alhamdulillah


----------



## eurico

^^ indeed bro kay:

*79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> just update
> 
> DSC_0105 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0104 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C*












tjokro_ragazzo said:


> Just now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 using Tapatalk


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> just update
> 
> http://primary.sbisunter.com/veranda-apartment-puri/
> 
> DSC_0140 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> ????????
> 
> well,anyway
> 
> DSC_0124 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Masih keliatan nyempil :





VRS said:


> just update
> 
> DSC_0112 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sudah mencapai ground level:
> 
> TheTower19914-P9723 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> TheTower19914-P9727 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Kemarin :
> 
> 
> 
> Hari ini:





Ocean One said:


> Nambahin aja, sorry dr kejahuan.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Kehadirannya semakin mendominasi...
> 
> SudirmanC.23914-P9753 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr





VRS said:


> DSC_0109 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0108 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C* 

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Ocean One said:


> Kasian neh proyek jarang di update, padahal termasuk massive proyek neh. Sy tambahin ya.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, U/C*



Prigelano said:


>


----------



## eurico

*6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> daylight
> 
> DSC_0019 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0018 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0017 by mvrs2000, on Flickr





VRS said:


> just update
> 
> DSC_0146 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> still waiting big construction
> 
> DSC_0190 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0187 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> daylight
> 
> DSC_0178 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0179 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> and also
> 
> 
> DSC_0200 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0199 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> another day
> 
> DSC_0186 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0191 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> just update
> 
> DSC_0211 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0180 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020*








*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
209. Once Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O


Finished Project:

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 210 project listed and 377 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*












gorogituloh said:


> Update Progress 1-10-2014:
> 
> 1. Office Tower
> 
> print screen windows
> 
> 
> free upload image
> 
> 
> image url upload


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another view
> 
> DSC_0347 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0354 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Office tower 2
> 
> CWJ11014-P9832 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ11014-P9833 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C*












Ocean One said:


> Melengkapi aja view dari jalan layang non toll Antasari.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












Ocean One said:


> Just update.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*












Ocean One said:


> Tambahan pas balik dr Gancit. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*












gorogituloh said:


> Update Progress 1-10-2014:
> 
> 1. Puri Financial Tower
> 
> image sharing
> 
> 
> post images


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



gorogituloh said:


> ......continued
> 
> The Windsor
> 
> 
> image hosting
> 
> 
> image hosting 5mb


----------



## desertpunk

*Baywalk*


HDR BAYWALK-r by chai_shun_lai, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O*



aan_mustafa said:


> _October 9th, 2014_
> 
> DSC_2038 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*173. The Royal Olive, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*












Bobotoh33 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> SAM_8611 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_8497 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C*












joyofman said:


> SPRINGHILL TERRACE <BACK>


----------



## eurico

*193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*












tirtabuana said:


> update 11/10/2014
> 
> IMG_20141011_213043 by calky440, on Flickrr
> 
> IMG_20141011_211823 by calky440, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*












Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O*



davidlionardy said:


> halo, newbie mau ijin posting foto ya  , td br ke unit buat fitting out ,


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> another view
> 
> SAM_8853 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_8850 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> SAM_8839 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> SAM_8801 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020*








*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
209. Once Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
78. Neurology Hospital, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
85. Jakarta News Center, 1 Tower, T/O
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O


Finished Project:

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 211 project listed and 379 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Setelah T/O
> 
> SudirmanC.31114-IMG_0239 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage*












Bobotoh33 said:


> Just Update
> The Royal Olive Residence


----------



## eurico

*174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C*












Ocean One said:


> Update hari neh, view dr jembatan transit busway Matraman.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Ocean One said:


> Update siang td.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Progres...
> 
> SatrioSq.281014-P10092 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SatrioSq.281014-P10091 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SatrioSq.281014-P10090 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SatrioSq.281014-P10089 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> IMG_4179a by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> IMG_4183a by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aan_mustafa said:


> IMG_4172a by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> another day
> 
> 20141102_062929 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C*












KeBonSingkong said:


> Lewat sana, sudah mulai terlihat wujudnya dari jalan.


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 20141111_094850 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141111_171828 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141112_171619 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

new project :cheers: :cheers:

*211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage*










latest update



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Penampakan di lapangan pagi ini:
> 
> Hundred131114-P10258 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Hundred131114-P10256 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Hundred131114-P10259 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> another day
> 
> 20141116_092413 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> another day
> 
> 20141119_053635 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> also...
> 
> 20141116_080549 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> also ....
> 
> 20141116_080304 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141116_080304_20141119162442914 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O*












VRS said:


> also..
> 
> 20141116_080302 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> and ...
> 
> 20141118_091454 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141118_092247 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 20141117_084902 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141117_084314 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141117_084358 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020*








*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Preparation-stage
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), T/O Finishing Stage
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O


Finished Project:

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)




On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, onhold



with total 215 project listed and 383 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C*












Joutei said:


> *Proyek Bella Terra Mall Hotel & Offices* - Kelapa Gading Kirana Avenues
> 
> _October 2014_


----------



## eurico

*91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage* 

&

*160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Joutei said:


> Ini ane ada dapat beberapa penampakan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lobby:*


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Bagian belakang
> 
> SatrioSq.41214-P10433 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












aan_mustafa said:


> *JAKARTA NEWS CENTER*
> December 6th, 2014 [02 am]
> 
> DSC_0079 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, U/C*












anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage*












anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage*












hadiwinata said:


> Anyway...


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> just update
> 
> 20141204_092718 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141204_085404 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*












Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Konstruksi crown-nya sudah terbentuk:
> 
> SatrioSq.161214-IMG_3728R by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## dennyyrb

*butuh*

abang abang semua. ane lagi ngerjain seminar nih, desain core wall gtu bang, butuh data gedung bang, butuhnya cuman data denah gedung kyk tampak atas dll. sama fungsi gedung itu bang, hehhe kalo berminat ada yang mau membantu ane bisa kirim email ke [email protected] atau pm ajaa, hehehe
maaf nih bang kalo ada kata yg salah,
makasih
salam sipil :cheers1::banana2:


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*












hadiwinata said:


> Info terbaru dari bro riosan per Dec2014
> 
> Basement 5 sudah selesai, Januari mulai pembangunan lobby


----------



## eurico

new on the list

*213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*












aan_mustafa said:


> *PADEMANGAN - GUNUNG SAHARI AREA*
> December 2014
> 
> DSC_0193 by aan_mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

New on the list

*214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*












anOz said:


> Arzuria...


----------



## eurico

New on the list

*215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*












Toto Boerham said:


> *Signature - Cawang*


----------



## eurico

*28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O*


----------



## eurico

*105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



veology said:


>


----------



## eurico

*59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)*



veology said:


>


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*



veology said:


>


----------



## eurico

*6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)*














































the view from one of the hotel room










more at http://iconosquare.com/fairmontjakarta


----------



## EywaEywa

*Cranes in Jakarta*

by Toto Toto Boerham


Toto Boerham said:


> [/URL]


----------



## eurico

^^ That is cranes for district 8 project also FWD Tower kay:


----------



## eurico

*141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


> oiya, fyi proyek sebelah kirinya udh lama di demolished karna apa ga tau , dibongkar habis padahal udh bbrp lantai...


----------



## eurico

*166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage*












anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*












svaerd firemanska said:


> Sore ini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## renshapratama

EywaEywa said:


> by Toto Toto Boerham


what a project!!


----------



## Pals_RGB

Just curious, how many 200m+ towers are u/c in Jakarta?


----------



## eurico

^^ here it is the list for 200m++ U/C project at Jakarta

1. The Icon Tower (350m)
2. Thamrin Nine Tower (330m)
3. Cemindo Tower (304m)
4. District 8 Office Tower 1 (280m)
5. St. Moritz Office Tower (275m)
6. Menara Astra (270m)
7. Sahid Sudirman Center (258m), T/O
8. Raffles Tower at Ciputra World Jakarta (256m), T/O
9. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower (245m), T/O
10. World Capital Tower (244m)
11. Casa Domaine (230m)
12. Kompas Multi Media Tower (226m)
13. BTPN Office Tower (223m)
13. Telkom Landmark Tower (219m)
14. Capital Place Office Tower (218m)
15. International Financial Center (215m)
16. The Tower (211m)
17. Sequis Tower (210m)
18. PCPD Tower (200m++)
19. Anandamaya Residences (200m++)
20. TCC Super Tower (200m++)
21. The Hundred (200m++)
22. Mangkuluhur City (200m++)
23. W Hotel (200m++)
24. Office Tower at Ciputra World 2 Jakarta (200m++)
25. Green Bay Pluit Apartment Tower 2 (200m++)
26. Green Bay Pluit Apartment Tower 3 (200m++)


----------



## renshapratama

^^ completed tower is not on that list right?


----------



## eurico

^^ no completed and proposed project, just U/C project only kay:


----------



## renshapratama

do you know how many 200m++ completed buildings in Jakarta? Maybe you can share with us


----------



## eurico

^^ well you can see the full list in here....

http://skyscrapercenter.com/interac...ax_year=9999&skip_comparison=on&output[]=list


----------



## eurico

*121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C*












anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020*








*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 218 project listed and 387 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150208_152344 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150208_133800 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150208_152038 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> puri financial tower
> 
> 20150101_004310 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150208_190205 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20150118_175805 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150118_175802 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20150118_181017 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> also ...
> 
> 20150110_185124 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150122_113711 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150107_090821 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150105_060658 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20141225_074729_001 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> 20150113_090705 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150107_091744 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage*





Wicak_15 said:


> *Progress WTC 3* (CMIIW)
> 
> 
> SONY DSC by HeavenSix, on Flickr
> 
> Udah ada TC. Dan pake *Luffing Jib*
> 
> SONY DSC by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)*



Toto Boerham said:


> *PRAMUKA...*


----------



## eurico

*167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*












sewaapt said:


>


----------



## eurico

*199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Office tower 2:
> 
> CWJ-P10706 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ-P10705 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> CWJ-P10704 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## michi michi

:applause: :applause: :applause:

Good job eurico!


----------



## Losbp

*144 - 1 Park Avenue Gandaria - U/C*










Gandaria, Jakarta by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C*












Joutei said:


> *Proyek Kelapa Gading - Bella Terra Mall, Hotel & Offices U/C :*
> 
> *1 Maret 2015* - Taken from Pulomas Park Center Apartment


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Progres 27.02.2015
> SopoDel27214-IMG_0555 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Foto diambil 15 Agustus 2013:
> 
> JKT-P5635 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> JKT-P5634 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> JKT-P5633 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

some new proposed project at *Jakarta*



yudhit said:


> *1. Ciputra Residence @Fatmawati*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Synthesis Tower*


----------



## eurico

:cheers:



yudhit said:


> *3. Lippo Mixed Use Kemayoran*


----------



## eurico

:cheer:



yudhit said:


> *4. Pebble Beach Resort Ancol*


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020*








*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 220 project listed and 390 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)*

One of the most prestigious project dan biggest development in Jakarta is currently opening their latest and tallest building Raffles Tower (256m) which is the tallest hotel building in Indonesia right now. Ciputra World Jakarta 1 consist of 3 towers, Raffles Hotel Tower the tallest one, MyHome Apartment and Ascott Serviced Residence 2nd tallest building and The shortest is DBS Bank Tower. Those 3 towers are connected with retail podium called Lotte Shopping Avenue. Not just ordinary retail podium, but this Lotte Shopping Avenue is offering new luxury shopping experience with many new to the market high end restaurant and international boutique.
Right above Lotte Shopping Avenue there is new art space and museum called Ciputra Artpreneurship. Ciputra Artpreneurship is a museum and showroom mostly for Mr. Ciputra's art collection, and one of their collections are from Hendra Gunawan's art work from the paintings and statues. Hendra Gunawan's art work is the inspiration for Mr. Ciputra to materialized this development. His art work are spread all over this huge development. This Ciputra Artpreneurship also has the latest and the most modern opera house in the city.

and this is the progres of this project from time to time kay:



bozenBDJ said:


>





Wicak_15 said:


>





Bluemooncm78 said:


>





1lh4m5 said:


>





Bluemooncm78 said:


> Courtesy of : http://www.booking.com/hotel/id/raf...c664d23ecd5a11f99bd;dcid=4;dist=0&type=total&


^^ compare it with the latest rendering


----------



## eurico

^^ not enough with those 3 buildings.... currently they build the 4th tower. This 4th tower will be the 2nd office building kay:

*199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> anyway the progress
> 
> 20150327_103626 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*












hadiwinata said:


> Kalau progressnya secepet ini sih, bakal beneran too good to be true nih bro..
> 
> 
> Update dari bro riosan..
> 
> Lift lantai 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Persiapan cor ground floor


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update
> 
> SopoDel-IMG_0648 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercityskyscr

jakarta bersolek menuju asian gemes 2018


----------



## eurico

*140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150405_064531 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150405_064524 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20150420_100733 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150420_103239 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage*












VRS said:


> 20150421_103202 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150421_103209 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> chapter two =======
> 
> 20150420_090946 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150421_103215 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150420_105823 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> 20150421_103255 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> 20150420_114739 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150420_114736 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> 20150420_114902 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150420_113546 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150420_112845 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> yes they are already install it...
> 
> 20150420_113258 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150420_113353 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

good updates :applause:


----------



## eurico

new UC project at Jakarta

*220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*












ursokind said:


>


----------



## eurico

*49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> IMG_0787 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*



Reve Ahmad said:


> Sedikit PIFC tampak menjulang, ikut meramaikan,
> 
> PFC 2 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020*








*The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, 8 T/O
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 220 project listed and 390 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta
*


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020








*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage


Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, T/O
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 221 project listed and 392 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update
> 
> SopoDel 8515-IMG_0724 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Kabarnya bulan depan ada T/O ceremony...
> 
> CWJ2 8515-IMG_0708 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> 08.05.2015
> 
> W.Mulia2 8515-IMG_0726 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Preparation-stage*












Wicak_15 said:


> Jangan skeptis dulu sama nih proyek. Dan ini kondis lapangan kemarin sore
> 
> 
> 20150415_170911 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter two =========
> 
> 20150505_102056 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150505_102833 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150505_094313 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150505_102539 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20150505_100432 by mvrs2000, on Flickr
> 
> 20150505_101256 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> level 12
> 
> 20150505_100500 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150505_084908 by mvrs2000, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



Ocean One said:


> Update dikit progress Green Pramuka.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C*



Ocean One said:


> Update dikit, pas lewat toll priok-cawang beberapa hari yg lalu.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*



veology said:


>


----------



## eurico

*205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C*



Ocean One said:


> Update hari neh dr beberapa sudut.. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



upil.keren said:


> UPDATE KEMARIN
> St moritz by upilkeren, di Flickr
> 
> St moritz by upilkeren, di Flickr
> 
> St moritz by St moritz by upilkeren, di Flickr
> 
> St moritz by upilkeren, di Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

eurico said:


> *205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C*


that one tower looks so tall kay:


----------



## eurico

^^ cemindo tower, 304m :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> T tower construction...
> 
> 20150517_130504 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150517_130458 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)*



joyofman said:


> Ruang Makan Terbuka view danau buatan
> Akses dari lobby utama turun escalator sekali, jalan arah ke halte drop off
> 
> Atau sebaliknya masuk dari halte drop off depan


----------



## eurico

*37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150513_094017 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

new project kay: kay:

*221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*












aboxofdream said:


> *Progress May2015
> Sumber : www.puri-orchard.com
> 
> PROGRESS MAY 2015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PEMBESIAN PLAT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEKISTING PLAT DAN BALOK LANTAI GROUND TOWER A*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PERSIAPAN PENGECORAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> BEKISTING DAN PEMBESIAN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PENGECORAN KOLOM KOLOM PADA LANTAI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KOLOM KOLOM LANTAI BASEMENT*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PEMBESIAN TOWER C*


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020








*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:

71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, Preparation-stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage



Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, U/C
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 221 project listed and 392 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> 20150509_172335 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)*












VRS said:


> 20150517_125733 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> level 16 ....
> 
> 20150516_094213 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150517_131921 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150517_131917 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O*












VRS said:


> 20150516_104326 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150516_104414 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












VRS said:


> 20150516_104411 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150516_104322 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> 20150513_095531 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150513_102140 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C*

kca-front by alfa yustikano, on Flickr



Joutei said:


> Bella Terra Kelapa Gading


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



lazioye said:


>


----------



## eurico

*216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> TB. Simatupang / Lebak Bulus
> 
> DSC_1099 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

nice updates, so many U/C projects in Indonesia i think kay:


----------



## eurico

recently finished 2015 kay:

*26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)*



anOz said:


>


*35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)*



anOz said:


>


----------



## eurico

*108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)*



VRS said:


> 20150530_162451 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150530_162455 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150530_163004 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150530_163007 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## leoku

Wow... :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> Hotel duta marlin area
> 
> 20150614_064155 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150614_064210 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150614_065554 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> *has reach level 20
> 
> 20150613_133900 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150613_133906 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> 20150617_075159 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Core-nya sudah menyembul ke permukaan:
> 
> M.Pertiwi-P00632 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Nampaknya sedang mengerjakan pembesian raft foundation:
> 
> SopoDel-P00633 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020








*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage



Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O



Finished Project:

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 224 project listed and 396 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*












hadiwinata said:


> Kayaknya sih begitu, ga kaya westvista yg langsung ngebut ga pake rem..
> 
> Btw, akhirnya disempetin ke fudkot TA tadi..
> 
> Crane baru kepasang 1, but looks promising karena lgsg bikin 6 tower(?) 😱


----------



## eurico

*140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150614_064513 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150614_064510 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C*












Toto Boerham said:


> *barusan...*


----------



## eurico

*176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Pertanyaan yang paling aneh dan gak berbobot:bash: Gimana mau update jelas lahh orang sekelilingnya dipagerin gitu. Kayak gini aja:
> 
> 
> IMG_1539 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1540 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1541 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> Kontraktornya *NRC (Nusa Raya Cipta)*
> 
> IMG_1542 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1543 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> Sussahnya update nih proyek selain jauh dari manapun pagar proyeknya tinggi-tinggi beuddicard: kalo mau update pas terbang saat mau mendarat. Dijamin pasti dapat ini proyek
> 
> IMG_1544 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_1531 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C*



Jos998 said:


> update terkini Pluit Sea View...
> thread aslinya : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553019&page=5
> 
> sudah digembok 2 tahun yg lalu.


----------



## eurico

*222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> proyek di Trakindo cilandak kko...


----------



## eurico

*212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Lahan untuk Chitaland ini tampak semakin diperluas.
> 
> Mudah-mudahan saja sekaligus dibangun 2 atau 3 tower.
> 
> Penampakan per siang ini:
> CWJ2-P10284 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O*


----------



## eurico

*223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O*


----------



## eurico

*221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*












aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



ReinaldiS said:


>


----------



## eurico

*224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage*












ReinaldiS said:


> Update 21-6-2015


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> 20150613_151102 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150613_191726 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO*



Reve Ahmad said:


> Reve Ahmad_The Windsor via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 2 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr
> 
> Reve Ahmad_The Windsor via @reve_ahmad (CISL Organization) 1 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr
> 
> CISL Organization/Divisi TiArch/PT Center Indonesia Skyscrapercity List/Data Base Skyscraper Puri Indah CBD/Editor: TI Gramblr 2015
> Micro Projec Skyscrapercity Jakarta Study untuk CISL Organization


----------



## eurico

*127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sudah terpasang 1 TC:
> 
> Holland V.-P10246 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Holland V.-P10247 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C*



offa said:


> Today


----------



## eurico

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



joyofman said:


> print screen windows


----------



## eurico

*183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> MERAH PUTIH KPK
> 
> 1.
> DSC_1204 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> DSC_1203 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 3.
> DSC_1206 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> DSC_1205 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O*



aan_mustafa said:


> DSC_1209 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020








*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project:


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, Preparation-stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
204. Unknown Project Next to The Convergence, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Groove Apartment Phase 2, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage



Underconstruction project:

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, U/C
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, U/C
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, U/C
46. Kemang Village, 3 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
106. Waldorf Astoria Hotel and Residence, 2 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. Unknown Project at HR Rasuna Said Street, 1 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
164. Metro Park Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
182. Unknown Project Next to MRA Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
225. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project:

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, T/O
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O



Finished Project:

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2012)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project:

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 225 project listed and 398 tower U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Progres...
> 
> SopoDel-IMG_0767 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SopoDel-IMG_0763 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Progres...
> 
> M.Pertiwi-IMG_0762 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> M.Pertiwi-IMG_0766 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ it seems Menara Pertiwi side by side with Sopo Del Towers right?


----------



## eurico

^^ yes correct bro kay:


----------



## eurico

*196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C*



sayank said:


> foto hari ini (27 juni 2015) PIK mall.. kacanya sudah semakin banyak..


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C*












aan_mustafa said:


> HOTEL construction at Harmony Area
> 
> 1.
> DSC_1268 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> DSC_1274 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> DSC_1269 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*225. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C*












aan_mustafa said:


> Pancoran China Town Point
> Glodok - West Jakarta
> 
> 1.
> DSC_1287 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 2.
> DSC_1288 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> 4.
> DSC_1297 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C*












RNW286 said:


> update terbaru. sudah ada 4 TC. :cheers:


----------



## eurico

recently finished

*126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)*



RNW286 said:


> *Grand Mercure*


----------



## eurico

*148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C*



RNW286 said:


> *Swiss-Belinn*


----------



## Jos998

> 225. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C


gedung Pancoran Chinatown Center udah ada thread nya belum??

btw, gedung u/c nya sama kaya yang di foto dibawah ini bukan?
taken in 28-6-2015


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*












sewaapt said:


>


----------



## eurico

*110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage*












Dazon said:


> today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berharap saja towernya lambat naik...hehehe


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> chapter 2 ==========
> 
> 20150628_081812 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150628_081817 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> chapter 2 ============
> 
> 20150626_064904 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150701_213839 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150626_061109 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta 2 | 4 Tower 



eurico said:


> Renderings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Orchard Satrio Condominium and the Residence & Fraser Suites Serviced Apartment*





Bluemooncm78 said:


> Progres...
> 
> CWJ2-P00671 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ2-IMG_0780 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ2-IMG_0776 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

JAKARTA | The Tower | Office | 50 Fl 

rendering:


AceN said:


>


progress:









Media Indonesia 27062015

TheTower-P00675 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr

The Tower-P10310 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

JAKARTA | PCPD Tower | Office | 40 Fl 



yudhit said:


> ^^
> Source: My father



IMG_1797 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr

JAKARTA | Residence 8 @ Senopati/District 8 | Mixed Used | 7 Towers | 40 Fl | 43 Fl | 51 Fl x 2 | 61 Fl 


IMG_1520 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_1521 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr 


IMG_1818 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C*












KeBonSingkong said:


> upload pictures free
> 
> 
> free photo hosting
> 
> 
> img host
> 
> 
> image hosting free


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2020








*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 39 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage



Underconstruction project: 167 Towers

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 76 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O



Finished Project:
2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 40 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total225projects listed and 400 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*












aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*












aboxofdream said:


> PROGRESS 23 JULI
> Sumber : Website


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)*



anOz said:


> dari Cipete...


----------



## eurico

*88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C*



Jos998 said:


> Update Pluit Sea View
> thread aslinya di GEMBOK..... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tangga menuju basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Om Moderator, bisa tolong buka gembok nya thread Pluit Seav View??


----------



## eurico

*173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



anOz said:


> apartment di buncit deket perempatan mall pjv...


----------



## eurico

*144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C*



anOz said:


> disebelah 1 park residence...apa ini juga 1 park residence ya....


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*



hadiwinata said:


> 10 Agt 2015


----------



## eurico

*191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



dis dis said:


> last week


----------



## eurico

*193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C*



Antijudischen said:


> Cladding nya per 5/8


----------



## eurico

*Grand Indonesia Shopping Town Facade Redevolopment*



hakims said:


>


----------



## eurico

*209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


> *23-08-2015*


----------



## eurico

*221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



Bobotoh33 said:


> Yupz dari NKE
> Hehe di site rame ko bang yg kerja..


----------



## eurico

*160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Joutei said:


>


----------



## eurico

*161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C*



Joutei said:


>


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Reve Ahmad said:


> *UPDATE
> PURI INDAH FINANCIAL CENTER*​
> 
> 
> IMG CISL Ahmad Rifa'[email protected]_ahmad -Puri Indah Financial Center-0001 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr
> 
> IMG CISL Ahmad Rifa'[email protected]_ahmad -Puri Indah Financial Center-0002 by Ahmad Rifa'i, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

*37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> Today, 8.15 LT
> 
> DSC_1877 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> ^^
> Sampai hari ini, kondisi crown seperti ini.
> DSC_1875 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



aan_mustafa said:


> Today, 8.15 LT
> 
> DSC_1861 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O*



lazioye said:


> 20 Agustus 2015


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 38 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage



Underconstruction project: 169 Towers

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 74 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 44 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total227projects listed and 404 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O*



aan_mustafa said:


> *June 2015*
> 
> 
> *September 2015*
> DSC_1949 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage*












aan_mustafa said:


> 10th September 2015
> 
> DSC_1956 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1957 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*












aan_mustafa said:


> 10th September 2015
> 
> DSC_1950 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1951 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> 20150823_160317 by faris faris, on Flickr





VRS said:


> 20150908_100612 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20150906_133808 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150906_121517 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150906_111559 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



hakims said:


> Gedung inidket proyek verde 2 ....gedung apakah ini?


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

*163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20150906_070339 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150906_070434 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*












svaerd firemanska said:


> Hari ini


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



Dazon said:


> segar kalo tengah bolong minum es matcha.... behind the peak tower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coba ambil view yg sama posisi sama cuma pencahayaannya agak lumayan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoom


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*



hadiwinata said:


> Awalnya Indigo hotel, tapi cancel, terakhir infonya group Furama (no, bukan furama restaurant yg di hayam wuruk lho ya hehe)





Dazon said:


> today, oh well...


----------



## eurico

*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



joyofman said:


> *MAIN POOL CLUSTER JASMINE* ^^
> 
> 
> *TOWER E F G ( CLUSTER BOUGENVILLE ) VIEW FROM TOWER A* ^^


----------



## eurico

*148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C*



joyofman said:


> *SPRINGHILL VIEW FROM CLUSTER JASMINE* ^^


----------



## eurico

*221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


> *4 OCTOBER 2015*
> 
> *View Dari Gedung OT Arah Barat :*
> Tower A (Kiri) sampai di Lantai 8 dari Total 39 Lantai.
> Tower B (Kanan) baru sampai Lantai 2/3.





aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> 20150913_070919 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20150913_070946 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20151004_150928 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151004_151204 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 35
> 
> chapter 1 ===========
> 
> 20151005_053828 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2015-10-06-12-11-09 by faris faris, on Flickr





VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20151005_053837 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151005_053944 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20151006_074910 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151006_075109 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151006_074945 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



Reve Ahmad said:


> *UPDATE SORE INI, *
> Belum seperempat jam yang lalu, by Taufik Yasin


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 40 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower



Underconstruction project: 170 Towers

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 73 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 48 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total230projects listed and 410 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Pertiwi dan SopoDel-P10526 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Pertiwi dan SopoDel-P10522 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20151005_082443 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*



Wicak_15 said:


> Proyek yang tersembunyi dari radar forumers:lol: lokasinya samping The Groove
> 
> Udah mulai galian Basement
> 
> IMG_3308 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3309 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3311 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> Ini proyeknya
> 
> IMG_3312 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kontraktornya sama persis dengan proyek Casa Domaine, *Hyundai E&C, Nusa Konstruksi Enjiniring (NKE)* JO


----------



## eurico

*176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*












Wicak_15 said:


> *Progress*
> 
> Lama gak ada update udah pasang 3 TC. Satunya disisi kiri ketutupan pohon:bash:
> 
> IMG_3356 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_3358 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage*












Wicak_15 said:


> Golf Coast Apartment
> 
> IMG_3349 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C*












Wicak_15 said:


> IMG_3350 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sudirman Suites-P10613 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Apakah nama resmi gedung ini berubah menjadi Generali Tower?
> 
> Gran Rubina-P10627 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## eurico

*190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)*



veology said:


> Mindahin


----------



## eurico

*80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



veology said:


> Mindahin
> 
> L'Avenue


----------



## eurico

*228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












SeeMacau said:


> *Construction Progress as of October *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://im1.olx.biz.id/images_olxid/95856928_1_644x461_hermina-office-tower-jakarta-pusat.jpg


----------



## eurico

*229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage*












SeeMacau said:


> *Construction Progress *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-9VcUwqMd_jk/VOQ3fyKrQFI/AAAAAAAACOY/wfDoEZmpW2o/s1600/20150127_104247.jpg





SeeMacau said:


> *Construction Progress *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-7xbNctHXcok/VOQ3e0i3OQI/AAAAAAAACOI/nszX0xs0ibo/s1600/20150206_163001.jpg


----------



## eurico

*230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower*










update










http://cdn.img.print.kompas.com/getattachment/c2f6630f-85f6-4a70-b55e-f8716ff3c470/228153


----------



## ramakrishna1984

Mitsubishi has formed a partnership with Lippo Cikarang (Lippo), a subsidiary under Lippo Group, to be part of a condominium development project in eastern Jakarta and project aims to create a new city to house over 72,000 residents and a commuting population of more than 150,000.


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C* 










&

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Pilar-pilar depannya yang cukup tinggi terlihat gagah...
> 
> Pertiwi & SopoDel-P10672 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> Sudirman Suites-P10688 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



veology said:


>


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ==========
> 
> level 35
> 
> tempFileForShare_2015-11-10-15-15-06 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151108_082535 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151108_082540 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> they increase the floors.
> level 37 now....
> 
> 20151101_063438 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151101_063340 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20151122_091902 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151122_091846_20151124144414026 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Kemarin:


----------



## eurico

*203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C












tirtabuana said:



ntar lagi TOTAL BP bakalan masuk nih

Mix

Mix

Mix 

Mix

Click to expand...

*


----------



## eurico

*156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C












tirtabuana said:



2 tower sudah beres cor

Mix

Mix 

Mix 

Untitled

Click to expand...

*


----------



## eurico

*112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C*












alif1509 said:


> 28 November


----------



## eurico

*4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C*












Just_in_Key said:


> Dari kejauhan - 30/11/15


----------



## eurico

*191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*












anOz said:


> Photo by Anjas


----------



## eurico

*209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












twenty-first-floor said:


>


----------



## thewolf434

eurico said:


> *Jakarta Vision 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​*
> 
> The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta
> 
> 
> Preperation stage project: 39 Towers
> 
> 
> 72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
> 110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, Preparation-stage
> 113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
> 128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
> 142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
> 176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-stage
> 177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, Preparation-stage
> 182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
> 187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
> 199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
> 200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
> 203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
> 206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
> 208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
> 210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
> 211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
> 212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
> 214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
> 224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
> 225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
> 
> 
> 
> Underconstruction project: 167 Towers
> 
> 2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
> 4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
> 14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
> 31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, U/C
> 33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, U/C
> 39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, U/C
> 47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
> 50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
> 53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
> 61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
> 69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
> 77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, U/C
> 79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
> 88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
> 89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
> 93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
> 94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
> 106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
> 107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
> 112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
> 117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
> 121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
> 124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
> 125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
> 127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
> 129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
> 132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
> 135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
> 136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
> 138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
> 144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
> 148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, U/C
> 149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
> 151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
> 152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
> 153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
> 157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
> 158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
> 161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
> 162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
> 164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
> 165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
> 175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
> 180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, U/C
> 185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
> 190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
> 193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C
> 194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
> 196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
> 197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
> 202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
> 207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
> 218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
> 222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
> 
> 
> Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 77 Towers
> 
> 1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
> 16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
> 32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
> 84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
> 96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
> 99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
> 126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
> 155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
> 166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
> 173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
> 184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower T/O Finishing Stage
> 189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
> 201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
> 216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
> 223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
> 226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Project:
> 2012: 22 Towers
> 17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
> 19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
> 29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
> 51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
> 52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
> 60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
> 65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)
> 
> 2013: 16 Towers
> 8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
> 20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
> 23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
> 66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
> 67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
> 90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
> 116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)
> 
> 2014: 38 Towers
> 7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
> 12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
> 27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
> 43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
> 44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
> 48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
> 55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
> 57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
> 59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
> 58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
> 64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
> 62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
> 73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
> 74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
> 75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
> 76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
> 78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
> 81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
> 86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
> 100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
> 104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
> 115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
> 122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
> 133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
> 145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
> 
> 2015: 40 Towers
> 5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
> 28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
> 40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
> 46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
> 56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
> 63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
> 108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
> 126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
> 159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
> 171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
> 172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
> 
> 
> 
> On Hold Project: 2 Towers
> 
> 82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
> 168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with total226projects listed and 401 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*




Good &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> chapter 4 ======
> 
> level 5, level 7, level 9
> 
> 20151129_104554 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151129_104603 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151129_104610 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 20151129_123133 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C*












YBCCB said:


>


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Pertiwi-P10922 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*

&

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



YBCCB said:


>


----------



## eurico

*197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)*



YBCCB said:


>


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> chapter 2 ======
> 
> 20151130_085952 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151130_090005 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*












offa said:


>


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












VRS said:


> 20151128_101857 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151203_054055 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> level 38
> 
> 20151128_105517 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 20151128_105520 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 47 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower



Underconstruction project: 156 Towers

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Apartment at Kebon Jeruk Pesanggrahan, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 84 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 52 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total232projects listed and 418 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Jos998 said:


> Dekat Wika Office Tower


new on the list :cheers:



yudhit said:


> Sdh U/C kan..?
> 
> *Signage Tower*
> 
> Sebelumnya direncanakan bernama Binakarya Office Tower.
> Kerjasama Binakarya & Wika Realty. Lokasi jl. DI Panjaitan Kav 2 Cawang.


----------



## eurico

*185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



Jos998 said:


> Green Pramuka


----------



## eurico

*41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*

&

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C*



Jos998 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)*



Jos998 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)*



ace4 said:


> IMG_20151128_173636 by Andri Raditya, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

from left to right

*184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)*










*148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*










*68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*





















vanmook said:


> Credit to debby
> 
> 
> image hosting 15mb


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> WTC-P10941 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> WTC-P10942 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sudirman Suites-P10943 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Pertiwi-P10945 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



VRS said:


> duta merlin area
> 
> tempFileForShare_2015-12-08-15-55-26 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151205_145623 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151205_145635 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> glodok area
> 
> 20151205_093419 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Ampelio

Cool kay:


----------



## eurico

^^ thank you om ampelio


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*



Dazon said:


>


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



Dazon said:


> this is sparta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> land bank


----------



## eurico

*53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> NormalAppImage(14)_20151215132436312 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> NormalAppImage(14)_20151215134228244 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> NormalAppImage(14) by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2015-12-15-13-14-57 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2015-12-15-13-43-25 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2015-12-15-13-42-46 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 47 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower



Underconstruction project: 152 Towers

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Magna Residence, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 88 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Unknown Project near Grand Mercure Hotel (Onhold), 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, T/O
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 52 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total232projects listed and 418 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*



RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C*



RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

*50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

*129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C*

&

*191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



McClarious said:


> This Thursday (Yap, abaikan para pemotor Bre***ek yang pada berenti "Pas" di Zebra Cross).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirain baru 2 tower, ga taunya udah 3 tower ya hahaha :bash::bash:


----------



## eurico

*127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C*



RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =======
> 
> 20160103_132338 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160103_132402 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160103_132405 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 17 ...
> 
> 20160104_084958 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160104_085330 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20160103_064128 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160103_064555 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160103_064553 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20151226_083345 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20151226_083343 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =====
> 
> level 27 *that tower have 3 sky bridge to connect between tower
> 
> tempFileForShare_2015-12-28-14-25-39 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2015-12-28-14-26-05 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 20151226_134236 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2015-12-28-14-54-43 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2015-12-28-15-02-07 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2015-12-28-15-03-35 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



VRS said:


> hotel duta merlin area
> 
> 20160103_133253 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160103_135637 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-01-04-15-20-38 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



yudhit said:


> Nambahin:






VRS said:


> level 5
> 
> 20160104_085343 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20151231_112557 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160104_120349 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160104_100804 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## alban20

nice


----------



## joeburns

These projects are really cool


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



Dazon said:


> toeday:


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 47 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, Preparation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower



Underconstruction project: 157 Towers

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 85 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 52 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 2 Towers
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total235projects listed and 423 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, U/C*












aboxofdream said:


> *7 JANUARI 2016*


----------



## eurico

*166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)*












Dazon said:


> wah ini beneran unik gedungnya wkwkwk, sepertinya lagi bangun yang ke 4 dan ke 5


^^ the next phase is 4th and 5th tower :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## eurico

*121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C*












Dazon said:


> ^^
> sepertinya ada di stop. (today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ini maksudnya


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C*












Dazon said:


> today


----------



## eurico

*177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C*












Dazon said:


> ^^
> good sign?


----------



## eurico

*114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Dazon said:


> today


----------



## eurico

*33. St. Regis Jakarta, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Dazon said:


> toeday


----------



## eurico

*146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Dazon said:


> toeday


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*












Dazon said:


> toeday


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C

&

218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*




Wicak_15 said:


> Sopo Del & Menara Pertiwi
> 
> 
> IMG_4151 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## raymosgalaxy

Joined in


----------



## eurico

*110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C*












Wicak_15 said:


> Dari atas kelihatan ini tapaknya kecil sekali untuk ukuran gedung perkantoran
> 
> 
> IMG_4171 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C*



Toto Boerham said:


> *T.Tower @Gatot Subroto - Pancoran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sempat disegel


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160125_083230 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160125_083252 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-01-25-14-27-30 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-01-25-15-05-50 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160124_164301 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-01-25-15-00-23 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-01-25-15-04-01 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65420869.1073741901.1235846758&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

*47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C*



lazioye said:


> 29 Jan 2016


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



VRS said:


> harris hotel duta merlin
> 
> 20160124_071302 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-01-25-14-56-12 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-01-25-14-55-47 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 40 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage



Underconstruction project: 168 Towers

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 82 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 52 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 6 Towers
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total238projects listed and 428 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> SopoDel & Pertiwi-P20221 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> SopoDel & Pertiwi-P20221 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> SopoDel-P20222 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



Dazon said:


> ew sampe lupe.. updatean 30 1 16


----------



## eurico

*234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C*












aboxofdream said:


> *PROGRESS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*taken from website ciputra intl._


----------



## eurico

*208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C*












Wicak_15 said:


> Golf Coast Apartment
> 
> IMG_4184 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4183 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*












Wicak_15 said:


> *Progress*
> 
> 
> IMG_4186 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4189 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4190 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 4 ========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-01-16-51-42 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160201_093633 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-02-01-15-37-33 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 14,12,8
> 
> 20160131_065219 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-01-15-58-04 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-02-01-15-35-39 by faris faris, on Flickr





aboxofdream said:


> *UPDATE
> 
> PROGRESS RESIDENCES & TOWN HOUSE*
> 
> KANAN : RESIDENCE
> KIRI : TOWN HOUSE


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160201_120124 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> 20160131_064432 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-01-15-09-30 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02700550.1073741991.1235846758&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C*



AndrePramadhana said:


> Jakarta by Andre Nugraha Pramadhana, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage*












lazioye said:


>


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 8
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-16-23-40 by faris faris, on Flickr





offa said:


>


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 24 ...
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-16-15-15 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-16-16-35 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-16-28-54 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-16-24-41 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-16-07-19 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160215_082836 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-16-31-23 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> they ready for level 4
> 
> 20160215_082150 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160215_082205 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-13-21-57 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-15-15-06-10 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 40 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage



Underconstruction project: 168 Towers

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, U/C
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
89. SoHo Pancoran, 1 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
152. Zuria Tower, 1 office tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 3 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 82 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 52 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 6 Towers
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total238projects listed and 428 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



VRS said:


> Harris & Yelo
> 
> Chapter 1 ========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-13-44-48 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160228_161618 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 7 =======
> 
> level 15, 16, 11, 6
> 
> 20160227_102610 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160227_102614 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160227_102625 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C*


VRS said:


> chapter 2 =====
> 
> 20160227_003837 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-12-50-06 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)*



VRS said:


> 20160227_105608 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160227_105605 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> level 14 & 9
> 
> 20160229_085504 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160229_085709 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-13-07-44 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-14-29-37 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160229_083148 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-15-05-10 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-13-06-06 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-13-06-32 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-14-41-23 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160229_084042 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












VRS said:


> chapter 2 ======
> 
> 20160229_084656 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160229_084705 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-02-29-13-08-10 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> level 5
> 
> 20160229_082610 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160229_082627 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*












VRS said:


> 20160228_115457 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20160229_093728 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160229_093910 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160229_094106 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*












ursokind said:


> dapat informasi dari orang dalam
> 
> update 22 feb 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> update 04 maret 2016


----------



## eurico

*239. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage*







































sewaapt said:


>


----------



## eurico

*121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C*


----------



## eurico

*179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> slipi area
> 
> 20160305_144332 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160305_144341 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-14-01-45 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160305_141903 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-14-42-46 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 42 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 159 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 105 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 56 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 9 Towers
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 241 projects listed with 439 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> kelapa gading area
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-15-50-36 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sopo Del-P20547 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Belum nampak ada aktivitas...
> 
> Holland V.-P120932 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Holland V.-P120933 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



desta28 said:


> source: ig @ginasaerang


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Pertiwi-P20548 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



alif1509 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*












sayank said:


> sudah mulai naik.. semoga banyak yang rajin update progress project ini..


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> 20160306_144453 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20160305-WA0009 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20160305-WA0007 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 7
> 
> 20160307_084542 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160307_084601 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-13-56-03 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 5
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-14-02-56 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-14-29-12 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-14-29-40 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ==========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-14-33-44 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160305_145025 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160305_145055 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-13-23-12 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160304_113955 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-12-31-12 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160304_082541 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-03-07-12-36-33 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage*












inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Aku bantu
> 
> Kirana Kelapa Gading
> 
> IMG_20160312_120900_HDR by Michael Elyas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_20160312_121637_HDR by Michael Elyas, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C*





















inBaliTimur said:


> IMG_20160312_122058_HDR by Michael Elyas, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Just_in_Key said:


> Nemu juga nama bangunannya :nuts:


----------



## eurico

*156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C*












Dazon said:


> udah 4 lantai cuy... sorry low res


----------



## eurico

*241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C*





















VRS said:


> 20160313_100828 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160311_220737 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*












VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-03-13-20-33-33 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 42 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 158 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 105 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 56 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 10 Towers
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)



On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 241 projects listed with 439 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)*



ncon said:


>


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 43 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 158 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 102 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 56 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 13 Towers
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 242 projects listed with 440 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## angelo_482

Wow a lot of interesting projects =)


----------



## Muh Adam

*Ciputra International*

Boleh info lokasi Ciputra International dimana?


----------



## eurico

^^ it is located at West JORR, West Jakarta

*191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



sewaapt said:


> Pondok Indah Residence





sewaapt said:


> Apartemen Pondok Indah Residence


----------



## eurico

*129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C*












sewaapt said:


>


----------



## eurico

*236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*












sewaapt said:


> Apartemen Lexington Residence


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*

&

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*





















Bluemooncm78 said:


> Pertiwi-P130144 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Satrio Square-P20608 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage*












Wicak_15 said:


> Progress
> 
> Pagar terlalu tinggi juga udah galian kebawah jadi gak berasa. Walaupun dibawah sana pasti kelihatan banyak alat proyek
> 
> IMG_4622 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_4623 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr[/IMG]



^^ and we can see on the back is *228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*


----------



## Muh Adam

*Zuria Tower TB Simatupang*

Zuria Tower Topping Off,
Pict Februari 2016 from Aston Priority Hotel

http://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s557/Muh_Adam16/IMG_166201_zpspsl1ugbb.jpg


will be iconic in Simatupang if really makes lighting like this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SLbJI1pvnw


----------



## eurico

^^ thank you for your update bro

*97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*


----------



## eurico

*204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C*












aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)*



anOz said:


> Ini baru selesai Setelah 4 tahun Kata Yg Foto...


----------



## eurico

*234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C*












aboxofdream said:


> *taken from website ciputra


----------



## eurico

*221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


> *LEVEL 39 NOW,
> Officially TOPPING OFF for Tower A.*
> 
> *Tower B Level 23 Now per 9 April 2016.*


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



alif1509 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



alif1509 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


> *dari website westvista


----------



## eurico

*242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage*












twenty-first-floor said:


> Di dalam pagarnya:
> 
> IMG_2630i


----------



## eurico

*118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)*



aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta Vision 2018




pictures by teofani21792*​*

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 43 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 159 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 101 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 56 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 14 Towers
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 243 projects listed with 440 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta*


----------



## eurico

*191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



darrenhzmn said:


> Apartment 23/04/16


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



Ennito said:


> *Update dari CP*
> 
> IMG_3374[1] by yprabowo18, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



citradewa said:


> Sore ini 23/4/2016


----------



## eurico

*228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



ilyas world said:


> kemayoran area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



VRS said:


> harris & yello hotel
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-04-25-16-32-01 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160424_070513 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> stiabudi area
> 
> 20160424_093913 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> slipi area
> 
> 20160424_082434 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



ursokind said:


> Credit to DSP
> 
> Progress 23 Apr 2016


----------



## eurico

*243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*










update http://www.antasariheights.net/2016/03/progress-apartment-antasari-heights-by.html?m=1


----------



## eurico

*176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



Fayeddd said:


> Sumber : http://jakartaglobe.beritasatu.com/n...ays-president/


----------



## eurico

*109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)*



VRS said:


> 20160424_083925 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-04-25-16-46-55 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> http://m.detik.com/finance/read/201...iliar-bangun-kantor-pusat-baru-di-rasuna-said
> 
> PT Bank Danamon Tbk baru saja menempati kantor pusat baru di Menara Danamon, Jalan Rasuna Said, Kuningan, Jakarta. Pemindahan kantor pusat dilakukan setelah bank berkode BDMN ini selesai membangun gedung baru setinggi 23 lantai tersebut.
> 
> Direktur Bank Danamon, Vera Eve Lim mengatakan, pembangunan gedung baru tersebut menelan biaya sekitar Rp 600 miliar dan dibangun dalam jangka waktu 3 tahun. Sebelumnya, Danamon menyewa gedung di kawasan Mega Kuningan sebagai kantor pusatnya.


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160422_112542 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 10
> 
> 20160425_083639 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160425_083656 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160425_084047 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-04-25-17-00-15 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-04-25-17-00-53 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 20 & 16
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-04-25-16-54-35 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-04-25-16-55-11 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160425_090650 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20160424_094428 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160424_094427 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20160425_085311 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160425_085034 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


> *PROGRESS 28 APRIL 2016*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Proyek dibelakang adalah Puri Orchard.
> 
> Selengkapnya bisa dicek di :
> http://ciputrainternational.com/gallery/progres-lapangan-april-2016/


----------



## eurico

*221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=987651684663573&set=gm.858107764335837&type=3&theater​
The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 44 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 163 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Unknown Project at Cawang, 1 Tower, U/C
249. National Library, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 99 Towers


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
112. Bassura City, 8 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 56 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 17 Towers
1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 249 projects listed with 446 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 15
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-16-16-22-05 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160515_145111 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



VRS said:


> duta merlin area
> 
> 20160515_070144 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C*



alif1509 said:


> menteng park apartment


----------



## eurico

*50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20160516_092903 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160516_092933 by faris faris, on Flickr





VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20160516_093719 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160516_093731 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160515_064008 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160515_064011 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160517_054253 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20160516_085853 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-17-16-12-35 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160516_134808 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



sewaapt said:


>


----------



## eurico

*236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



sewaapt said:


> Sebelah kanan adalah the tower


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20160516_091829 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160516_091929 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160516_085230 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160517_150200 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160517_095525 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 24, 19
> 
> 20160516_091817 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-16-16-45-38 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20160516_090937 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160516_091024 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20160516_100855 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> kuningan area
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-23-16-46-16 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 4 ======
> 
> slipi area
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-23-15-32-56 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160521_113657 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ========
> 
> tomang area
> 
> 20160520_090549 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160520_090553 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*248. Unknown Project at Cawang, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> cawang area
> 
> 20160520_083954 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160520_083310 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =====
> 
> harmony area
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-23-17-28-48 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160522_152604 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160522_071049 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=987651684663573&set=gm.858107764335837&type=3&theater​
The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 44 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 163 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Unknown Project at Cawang, 1 Tower, U/C
249. National Library, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 90 Towers


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, TO
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 56 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 27 Towers
1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 249 projects listed with 447 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> level 14
> 
> 20160523_082111 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160523_082103 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-05-23-15-41-48 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-05-23-16-46-43 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-23-16-47-11 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20160522_065213 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160522_164929 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ========
> 
> 20160521_131938 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160521_120100 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160521_150921 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20160523_082616 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160523_151006 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 16
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-23-16-51-23 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20160521_143448 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160521_143450 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160521_143453 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-05-23-15-39-32 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-23-15-40-00 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ======
> 
> 20160522_163216 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160522_163222 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20160520_085024 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160520_085052 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)*



alif1509 said:


>


----------



## eurico

*39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)*



VRS said:


> 20160531_114645 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160531_111833 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160530_150259 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



ursokind said:


> 23 April 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31 May 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 38 hari perbedaan menghasilkan 4 lantai... Approximately 9.5 hari per lantai... Not bad


----------



## eurico

*219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> gading area
> 
> 20160529_072118 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-05-31-17-43-26 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tomang area
> 
> 20160531_055855 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-05-31-17-34-18 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160526_164709 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*248. Unknown Project at Cawang, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160526_141138 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160526_140717 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

picture by *Dito Roso*​
The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 45 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 161 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Unknown Project at Cawang, 1 Tower, U/C
249. National Library, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 86 Towers


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 30 Towers
1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 250 projects listed with 448 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

from left to right

*9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)

111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)

14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



upil.keren said:


> Upilkeren by upilkeren, di Flickr
> puri indah


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



upil.keren said:


> Upilkeren by upilkeren, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

*14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C*



upil.keren said:


> ST MORITZ
> Upilkeren by upilkeren, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

*4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C*



upil.keren said:


> SOHO PODOMORO CITY
> Upilkeren by upilkeren, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

*188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160611_134727 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160611_134729 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-06-13-16-38-12 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160610_083206 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160610_083210 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-06-13-17-36-56 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-06-13-17-57-03 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160613_113703 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-06-13-16-32-58 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160610_083321 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## suryaeyerush

eurico said:


> *4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C*


nice


----------



## Dito Roso

Sudirman / Dukuh when construction works accomplished by 2019


image upload no limit


----------



## eurico

^^ awesome bro. I will put it on every first post on each page kay:

*220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



ursokind said:


> Update 19 juni 2016


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20160613_100311 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160613_100502 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> level 27 & 22
> 
> 20160613_100304 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160613_100506 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> level 19
> 
> 20160612_064805 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> level 16
> 
> 20160613_093524 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160613_093627 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20160613_112256 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160613_112302 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160613_113524 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-06-13-19-04-14 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160611_161545 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160611_215841 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20160620_104254 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160620_104327 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160620_110035 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =======
> 
> 20160620_093126 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160620_101254 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

picture by *Dito Roso*​
The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 45 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 159 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Unknown Project at Cawang, 1 Tower, U/C
249. National Library, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 88 Towers


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 30 Towers
1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 250 projects listed with 448 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =======
> 
> 20160620_092610 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160620_092935_20160621164923332 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Sopo Del-P20986 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



sewaapt said:


> Pondok Indah


----------



## eurico

*191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C*



sewaapt said:


>


----------



## eurico

*149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 6 ==========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-18-17-45 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-18-19-02 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-18-19-31 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C*


VRS said:


> IMG-20160707-WA0061 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*Velodrome Stadium* for 18TH ASIAN GAMES 2018, 
Jakarta.


7d9356ef9aa8a014a3f345941b6d6b92 by MYW_2507, on Flickr



76b2e98ad2079b973bd9e921fe0d0a0f by MYW_2507, on Flickr


8deb45fa4dba251a5d240245bece08fd by MYW_2507, on Flickr



> _Cox Architecture has been selected as part of an international consortium to design and deliver a 3,000 person capacity velodrome for the 2018 Asian Games in Indonesia.
> 
> The $51 million project must be completed within 24 months, with an expected finish date of June 2018, to ensure the velodrome is ready when the games start in August.
> 
> In comparison, the Queensland Velodrome Cox is designing for the 2018 Gold Coast Commonwealth Games is taking 32 months to complete.
> 
> The project was designed as a global collaborative which includes engineering firm Motts MacDonald, dynamic staging and temporary structure specialists ES Global, Indonesian architecture practice BKM and construction company Wika._


source: http://architectureau.com/articles/cox-architecture-designs-51m-jakarta-velodrome/#img=1


----------



## eurico

*221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> IMG-20160707-WA0024 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> IMG-20160707-WA0081 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20160707-WA0082 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160711_151833 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-18-48-47 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ======
> 
> IMG-20160707-WA0086 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20160707-WA0087 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20160707-WA0088 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160710_175754 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 4 ======
> 
> IMG-20160707-WA0022 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20160707-WA0021 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20160707-WA0014 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-16-56-55 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-16-59-18 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> 20160711_152013 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160708_164632 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-16-27-41 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-16-28-24 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> 20160711_085400 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160711_085814 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160711_151614 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-18-20-04 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-17-04-13 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-16-25-51 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-16-55-39 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-07-11-16-56-19 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta*

Present (2015)

PANORAMA SKYLINE 2015 bw by MYW_2507, on Flickr
Original photo by Lance Mintarja


Future (2020)

PANORAMA SKYLINE 2020 bw by MYW_2507, on Flickr
Original photo by Lance Mintarja
picture by *Dito Roso*​
The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 46 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 159 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Unknown Project at Cawang, 1 Tower, U/C
249. National Library, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 88 Towers


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 30 Towers
1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 251 projects listed with 449 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

*204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C*



YBCCB said:


> Keren foto aboxofdream


----------



## eurico

*156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> La Vie-P130638 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Just_in_Key said:


> July, 30th 2016


----------



## eurico

*162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> WTC3-P30420 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



wibisanasalam said:


> *SoHo Pancoran, 2 - 08 - 2016*


----------



## eurico

from left to right

*95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C

146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage

31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



aan_mustafa said:


> Tanah Abang-20160625-00377 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C*



aan_mustafa said:


> Kebayoran Baru-20160625-00381 by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Menara Pertiwi-P30423 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


> *Bottle neck siang hari.
> 30 Menit baru sampai ke Perempatan Cengkareng.
> *


----------



## eurico

*234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


> *Tower A & B completely Topped Off.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tower C has reached level 2 Apartment.*


----------



## eurico

*220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 3 =========
> 
> kuningan area
> 
> 20160801_095334 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160801_095336 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage*



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ======
> 
> harmoni area
> 
> 20160807_065538 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-08-08-19-37-49 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-08-08-19-41-03 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C*



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> slipi area
> 
> 20160730_092949 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage*



VRS said:


> pejompongan area
> 
> 20160807_091747 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

*210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C*



aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## skyline13

berita metrotv malam ini: 
seluruh proyek reklamasi teluk jakarta DILANJUTKAN. dan tidak ada dampak apapunbeekaitan dengan proyek tersebut... 
menko kemaritiman: jangan dipolitisir...!


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta


Preperation stage project: 44 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 160 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C
192. Wika Cawang, 1 Condotel Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233.West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
249. National Library, 1 Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 97 Towers


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, T/O
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
41. Cemindo Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 1 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 31 Towers
1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 253 projects listed with 454 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage












chanweee said:


> Ini penampakan nya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumber: HP nokia gw


----------



## eurico

*2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage*



inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Pas banget yang foto pertama bang vrs......
> 
> 11 September 2016
> 
> 
> DSC_9279 by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C



inBaliTimur said:


> ^^ Thread belum ganti status, sudah dibangun masih berstatus dalam rencana/"proposal"
> 
> 11 September 2016
> 
> DSC_9199 by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_9200 by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



inBaliTimur said:


> 8 September 2016
> 
> Harco Glodok
> 
> 20160908_160809 by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage



inBaliTimur said:


> Proyek misterius, uji lampu abadi
> 
> 20160908_180347 by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C



inBaliTimur said:


> Gedung Baru Yodya Karya
> 
> DSC_8790 by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

*188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, U/C*



inBaliTimur said:


> Capitol Suites (Jalan Prapatan)
> 
> DSC_8948 by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage



inBaliTimur said:


> DSC_9332 by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Menara Pertiwi-P30632 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## jain ladda

*Jakarta Tallest Building Proejcts and proposals 2016*


----------



## skyline13

PHP:bash:


----------



## eurico

221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C



aboxofdream said:


> Sorry belum sempet kecilin size, langsung upload dari aplikasi ssci di iphone.


----------



## eurico

161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage



Kenat said:


> Halaman depan Bella Terra yang menghadap kali sunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kanopi di bagian yang menghadap goro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bagian belakang yang menghadap ruko


----------



## eurico

89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> chapter 3 ======
> 
> 20160916_094441 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160917_135136 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-09-19-17-21-30 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-19-17-21-59 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-19-17-23-08 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-19-17-03-50 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-09-19-17-06-44 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20160918_090348 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20160918_090324 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

Under Construction Projects around Jalan Sudirman

The Ongoing Projects as per September 2016:


> Source


What they would be look like when completed by 2018:









^^

2 in 1 Photo Review:


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta











Preperation stage project: 54 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
256. Transmart Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 161 Towers

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, U/C
14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, U/C
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, U/C
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
249. National Library, 1 Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 97 Towers


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 43 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 260 projects listed with 479 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



sewaapt said:


>


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C












Jos998 said:


> Update pertama :


----------



## eurico

257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage












abi68 said:


>


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C












Bluemooncm78 said:


> Setelah sempat on-hold beberapa waktu, proyek ini sekarang terlihat mulai menggeliat lagi. Semoga ke depan bertambah semakin lancar.
> 
> Holland V.-P140506 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Holland V.-P140507 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-12-13-16-50-35 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-12-13-16-51-05 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-12-13-17-22-30 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20161210_150325 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-12-13-17-59-17 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20161212_201255 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20161212_113149 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20161212_113145 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Struktur sudah selesai, sudah masuk tahap finishing:
> 
> Capitol Suites-P140522 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Suka warna-warna coklat yang ada di lantai atas lobby. materialnya bagus, pengerjaannya rapi. Sepertinya itu untuk area amenities dan residence lounge kah?
> Capitol Suites-P140523 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Capitol Suites-P140524 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C












VRS said:


> chapter 3 =======
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-12-19-20-09-02 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-12-19-20-08-30 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-12-19-20-08-00 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C












RegattaZho said:


> wisma atlet Kemayoran


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage



yudhit said:


> ^^
> Ya, memang ada skybridgenya:





dis dis said:


> this could be a good sign
> 
> after 2 years of waiting, they finally demolished the car dealer buildings recently! :cheers:


----------



## eurico

181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ==========
> 
> harmony area
> 
> 20161203_070312 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20161203_070304 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C



RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C












RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage












Bluemooncm78 said:


> South Hills-S20161222_110025 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage




RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C



RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage



RegattaZho said:


>


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta











Preperation stage project: 55 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
256. Transmart Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 131 Towers


14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
249. National Library, 1 Tower, U/C
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 113 Towers


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 57 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)




On Hold Project: 2 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold




with total 260 projects listed with 479 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C












VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20161226_221814 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20161223_150741 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20161223_082949 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C












VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-12-27-17-21-20 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage












VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-12-27-17-20-00 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-12-27-17-20-36 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20161228_055454 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-12-27-18-18-27 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-12-27-18-18-56 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage












VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-12-27-16-43-32 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20161224_180811 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> tempFileForShare_2016-12-27-20-12-52 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20161226_080601 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-12-27-20-16-32 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2016-12-27-20-18-07 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage


















http://gianetti.casa-goya.com/construction-progress/


----------



## eurico

70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)


















http://rumahdijual.com/kemang/330961-jual-apartemen-nine-residence-kemang-utara-jakarta.html


----------



## eurico

88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)












Jos998 said:


> Pluit Sea View dilihat dari kota tua


----------



## eurico

94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


















http://www.cataloniatower.com/2015/09/progress-pembangunan-apartemen.html


----------



## eurico

137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)









http://www.rumah.com/perumahan-baru/apartment-titanium-square-aston-titanium-city-cond-1334392


----------



## eurico

153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)









http://rumahdijual.com/jakarta-selatan/1233033-admiralty-residence-fatmawati-jakarta-seltan.html


----------



## eurico

174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)









http://www.capitolpark.co.id/gallery


----------



## eurico

218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

&

217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Pertiwi-P30748 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Pertiwi-P30750 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Pertiwi-P30754 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Pertiwi-P30757 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> P1030758 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

Preperation stage project: 51 Towers


72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Tower 2, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
256. Transmart Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage




Underconstruction project: 132 Towers


14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Wisma Atlet, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 93 Towers


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower, U/C
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 64 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 1 Tower

249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 260 projects listed with 478 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)


----------



## eurico

254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Jos998 said:


>


----------



## eurico

228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



Jos998 said:


>


----------



## eurico

191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-18-40-19 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> level 4 now ... they fast and furious construction...
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-19-09-43 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-19-10-27 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-16-29-50 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170109_103915 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-16-54-25 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170106_091211 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20170106_083539 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-16-26-19 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-16-26-57 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-16-29-18 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170109_105949 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-19-08-58 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-18-25-49 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-18-26-24 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170106_075825 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170106_075549 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170108_153740 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170108_153709 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170106_083006 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-09-16-28-20 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170106_084605 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170108_151416 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)



















source https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...f_t=comment_mention&notif_id=1484267901321137


----------



## namasayaadi

eurico said:


> 254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C


One Tower Kemayoran sudan dilanjutkan lagi?


----------



## namasayaadi

*One Tower Kemayoran dilanjutkan kembali?*

Ada yang tahu tidak kalau ini sudah dilanjutkan kembali? Atau ini foto yang lama?



eurico said:


> 254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



Toto Boerham said:


> *17-01-2017*


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> they ready for level 5
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-16-16-11-01 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> tempFileForShare_2017-01-16-16-11-33 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 44 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
256. Transmart Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage





Underconstruction project: 134 Towers


14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Unknown Project at Ancol, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
267. Unknown Project behind Gayanti City, 1 Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Unknown Project Behind Mandiri Tower SCBD, 1 Tower, U/C
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 106 Towers


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower,T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 13 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 276 projects listed with 498 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170718_073224 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170718_073230 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C



VRS said:


> Screenshot_20170718-085551_20170718085859505 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C



rasarya said:


> [/url]IMG_20170716_084446 by prisa arya, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_20170716_094808 by prisa arya, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## eurico

272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage.



svaerd firemanska said:


> Kompas


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> Screenshot_20170814-174844 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170814-175950 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170814-180952 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =========
> 
> 20170814_113515 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170814_113546 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> chapter 2=========
> 
> Screenshot_20170814-181104 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170814_114632 by faris faris, on Flickr





VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20170814_113228 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170814_113237 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =======
> 
> 20170812_164403 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170812_164409 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170812_164422 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170812_164431 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170811_060907 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170811_060912 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170814-170718 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

new project :banana: :banana:

277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage




















UPDATE



VRS said:


> 20170811_152131 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170731_103156 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170731_215411 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> gayanti complex project...we have thread for that site...don't worry
> 
> anyway slipi area
> 
> 20170812_134046 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170813_081948 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C



alif1509 said:


>


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



alif1509 said:


>


----------



## eurico

268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170821_060816 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170821_060826 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170821_060831 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C



VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20170821_231512 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170821_231442 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170821_231458 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> Screenshot_20170821-170343 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170821_084109 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170821_080914 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170821_080918 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> IMG-20170819-WA0007 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20170819-WA0008 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



chanweee said:


> ini om.


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 49 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
256. Transmart Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage





Underconstruction project: 132 Towers


14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Unknown Project at Ancol, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
267. Unknown Project behind Gayanti City, 1 Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Unknown Project Behind Mandiri Tower SCBD, 1 Tower, U/C
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 106 Towers


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower,T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 15 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 278 projects listed with 503 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



sewaapt said:


> Apartemen lexington di jalan deplu pondok indah jakarta selatan





sewaapt said:


> Apartemen lexington di jalan deplu pondok indah jakarta selatan





sewaapt said:


> Apartemen lexington di jalan deplu pondok indah jakarta selatan





sewaapt said:


> Apartemen lexington di jalan deplu pondok indah jakarta selatan


----------



## eurico

179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> slipi area
> 
> 20170902_114745 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170829_060115 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage












veology said:


> (Ralat, makasih link threadnya mas. Sudah dipindah ke thread bersangkutan)
> 
> Btw, LRT City Adhi Karya ya ? Setelah Aldiron cmiiw


----------



## eurico

220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)



sewaapt said:


>


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C



gubernurjakarta said:


> 09/09/2017 by Muhammad Hafizh Irhamna, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

267. Unknown Project behind Gayanti City, 1 Tower, U/C



veology said:


> Harusnya dikasih akses ke 2 halte busway exsisting nih


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



veology said:


>


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C












source https://www.instagram.com/fietter/?hl=id


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage












VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> IMG-20170912-WA0013 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20170912-WA0012 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> *photo by Wicak





VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> IMG-20170912-WA0011 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20170912-WA0010 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20170912-WA0009 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> *photo by Wicak


----------



## eurico

124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170912_095132 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170912_072845 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)



VRS said:


> 20170910_123555 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170909_224136 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170909_224052 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



VRS said:


> looks they will start construction
> 
> 20170912_091545 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C



VRS said:


> topping off at floors 14
> 
> 20170910_143746 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170910_125127 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170911_231048 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170911_231101 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170828_090333 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170829-003642 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 49 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
256. Transmart Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage





Underconstruction project: 132 Towers


14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Unknown Project at Ancol, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
267. Unknown Project behind Gayanti City, 1 Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Unknown Project Behind Mandiri Tower SCBD, 1 Tower, U/C
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 106 Towers


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower,T/O Finishing Stage
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, T/O Finishing stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers
17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers
8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers
7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers
5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 15 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 278 projects listed with 503 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> IMG-20170912-WA0014 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> *photo by Wicak


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170910_122145 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170910_122141 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170910_122128 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170910_084011 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170912_061332 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170912_061318 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170911-210737 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170912_073902 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170911-220650 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, U/C




VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20170910_154553 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170910_154459 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170912_095136 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170911-211110 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170911_115039 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170912_090304 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170911-220358 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170911-220434 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170911-211551 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> Screenshot_20170911-205816 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170909_160544 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170909_160539 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170909_160532 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170910_130808 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170912_095401 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

177. Gayanti City, 2 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> Screenshot_20170911-214408 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170911-213112 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170910_083821 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170910_083809 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C



eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Athlete Village Kemayoran, Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source_


----------



## eurico

165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage



veology said:


> Kapan openingnya nih


----------



## eurico

241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



veology said:


> Sorry for blur


----------



## eurico

47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower,T/O Finishing Stage



sayank said:


> fasadnya bagus.. :nuts: suka banget..


----------



## eurico

249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)



r4d1ty4 said:


> *Jakartans finding it harder to breathe; capital ranks as world's third most polluted city*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## hkskyline

*Airport skytrain to be operated by crew for first six months*
The Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
September 18, 2017









_Airport skytrain to be operated by crew for first six months
The skytrain is ready to go during its launch at Terminal 3 of Soekarno-Hatta International Airport in Tangerang, Banten, on Sept. 17. (JP/Bangkit Jaya Putra)_

Soekarno-Hatta International Airport’s skytrain will be operated by crew for the first six months, after which it will operate unmanned. 

“People movers everywhere use drivers in the first six to eight months of operations. It is a standard operating procedure,” said state-owned airport operator PT Angkasa Putra II (AP II) president director Muhammad Awaluddin in Jakarta on Sunday as reported by kompas.com, during the launch of skytrain on Sunday.

As an initial step, the skytrain will connect Terminal 2 and Terminal 3 of the airport, with an additional connection in December to Terminal 1 when all three sets of skytrains will be operational. 

State-owned PT LEN Industri finished building the skytrains in 14 months, quicker than the planned 17 months.


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C.



Bluemooncm78 said:


> Update...
> 
> Holland Village-S20170921_175734 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Holland Village-S20170921_175758 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Holland Village-S20170921_175816 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> Holland Village-S20170921_175824 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> cawang area
> 
> 20170910_121951 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 49 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
256. Transmart Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage





Underconstruction project: 116 Towers


14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Unknown Project at Ancol, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Unknown Project Behind Mandiri Tower SCBD, 1 Tower, U/C
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 101 Towers


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower,T/O Finishing Stage
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 38 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 278 projects listed with 504 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C



eVANDOpriyanto said:


> *Wisma Atlit Kemayoran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Source_


----------



## eurico

161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)



Kenat said:


> Sudah ada signage semua kecuali hotel Swiss Bell nya


----------



## eurico

268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> chapter 1 ========
> 
> 20170925_060944 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170925_060950 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170925_060955 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170923_083948 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170926-152359 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170926-153820 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170923_084134 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170926-153440 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170926-153522 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170922_200930 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170922_201006 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170922_201019 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170922_201127 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> Screenshot_20170926-155339 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170926-151847 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170926-151722 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> Screenshot_20170926-154709 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170926-154138 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20170926-152124 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170925_075719 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170925_075715 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170925_075710 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170926_104137 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20170925_102231 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

&

267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C



jerrytew said:


> Ini West Vista bukan sih?
> 
> Picture7 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C



jerrytew said:


> Pic03 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Image credit to @h3ndryalan
> 
> Pic02 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> image credit to @ageharun


----------



## eurico

251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> the construction has reach level 3...
> 
> Screenshot_20171003-175134 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20171003-175157 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20171003_075158 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> Screenshot_20171003-174825 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20171003-174931 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20171003-174954 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20171003_090757 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> 20171003_083341 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171003_083108 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171003_083042 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171003_083034 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 49 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
227. The Rajawali Four Seasons, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
256. Transmart Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 1 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage





Underconstruction project: 113 Towers


14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
95. Mangkuluhur City, 4 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, U/C
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 tower, U/C
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
233. West Vista, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
241. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Unknown Project at Ancol, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Unknown Project at Tomang, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, U/C
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Tower, U/C
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Unknown Project Behind Mandiri Tower SCBD, 1 Tower, U/C
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 99 Towers


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
47. District 8 Superblock, 7 tower,T/O Finishing Stage
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, T/O
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, T/O
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 43 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 278 projects listed with 504 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C












jerrytew said:


> *Green Sedayu progress*
> 
> Foto lama banget ... pas masih sebelum Lebaran ... kayaknya sekarang udah ga relevan. Abis gaada yang ngepost update :lol:
> 
> 
> Picture9 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Picture5 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Picture12 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C












VRS said:


> 20171003_100410 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171002_225316 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage












VRS said:


> Screenshot_20171003-175220 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage












VRS said:


> 20171003_090803 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage












VRS said:


> 20171003_073402 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171003_073411 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171003_073417 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage












VRS said:


> chapter 2 ======
> 
> 20170930_174006 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170930_174011 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170930_174029 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage












VRS said:


> 20170930_104308 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170930_104315 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20171003-160002 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20171003-160042 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, U/C












VRS said:


> chapter 2 ========
> 
> 20171001_102322 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171001_102333 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage












VRS said:


> chapter 4 ====
> 
> 20171003_081225 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171003_081229 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171003_081235 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, U/C












VRS said:


> chapter 2 =======
> 
> 20171001_054634 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171001_054658 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171001_054910 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C












VRS said:


> has reach level 6 ??
> 
> 20171002_083530 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20170930_172224 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20170930_172315 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20171003-173106 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> Screenshot_20171003-175642 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)












aboxofdream said:


>


----------



## eurico

14. St Moritz, 9 tower, U/C



adrianto.januri said:


> Another update. Sky pool and gym from 57th floor new presidential tower.





adrianto.januri said:


> Signature super penthouse new presidential tower (1000 sqm with 7 meter ceilings height).


----------



## eurico

268. Sky Hospital Cideng, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> chapter 1 =========
> 
> Screenshot_20171017-153451 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171016_075219 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20171017-153728 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20171017_234237 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171017_234256_20171018010437664 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171017_234310 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20171017_234251 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20171017_100728 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> Screenshot_20171017-163547 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1616123736284.81927.1632073148&type=3&theater


^^
Lahan di hoek samping kirinya Gama Tower itu sedang ada konstruksi proyek apa ya?


----------



## westlondonbloke

*JAKARTA | Projects &amp; Construction*



Dito Roso said:


> Lahan di hoek samping kirinya Gama Tower itu sedang ada konstruksi proyek apa ya?




JAKARTA | Daswin Building | 200+m | 46 fl | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959813


----------



## Dito Roso

westlondonbloke said:


> JAKARTA | Daswin Building | 200+m | 46 fl | U/C
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1959813


Thank's, dude.


----------



## Dito Roso

eurico said:


> 290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1841920186109294&set=pcb.1841920242775955&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1841920169442629&set=pcb.1841920242775955&type=3&theater


^^ ^^
Kalau lihat renderingnya proyek ini ada di area Waduk Kebon Melati, betul kah? 
Kalau ga salah dulu (2010) pernah ada threadnya :

*JAKARTA | Kebon Melati Development | SUPERBLOCK | U/C


SeeMacau said:



Name: Kebon Melati Development

Click to expand...

*


SeeMacau said:


> *Land Size: *Covering approximately 10 hectares
> *Location: *Kebon Melati, Central Jakarta
> *Description: *The development will include outdoor elements, such as pedestrian friendly walkways and retail outlets which will operate on extended hours for after-work leisure activities and alfresco dining.
> Construction Begin: 2011 (First two Phases)
> Construction Completed: 2015 (First two Phases)












Kalau betul berarti designnya sudah dirubah memakai yang kotak2 itu ya? Sayang sekali, design lama lebih aesthetic.


----------



## eurico

^^ yes the developer has changed the design into more rational and economic :lol: It is sad to see such a beautiful design from the old proposal hno:


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 32 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage
282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, Prep-Stage
284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage





Underconstruction project: 89 Towers


55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C
227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Unknown Project at Ancol, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
256. TransPark Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Unknown Project at HR. Rasuna Said, 1 Tower, U/C
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C
283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, U/C
285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
286. Sedayu City Apartment, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 99 Towers


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 50 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)


2018: 46 Towers

14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)
47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 292 projects listed with 516 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...040.1073741827.100008739916165&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1843056709328975&set=pcb.1843056745995638&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1843056692662310&set=pcb.1843056745995638&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1843056725995640&set=pcb.1843056745995638&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1843056422662337&set=pcb.1843056442662335&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1843056405995672&set=pcb.1843056442662335&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C


















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...040.1073741827.100008739916165&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1845747675726545&set=pcb.1845747712393208&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1845747682393211&set=pcb.1845747712393208&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C










Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C










Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage










Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage










Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C










Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 38 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage
282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, Prep-Stage
284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
293. Sudirman City, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage





Underconstruction project: 90 Towers


55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, U/C
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, U/C
93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, U/C
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, U/C
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, U/C
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, U/C
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C
227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Unknown Project at Ancol, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
256. TransPark Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Unknown Project at HR. Rasuna Said, 1 Tower, U/C
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C
283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, U/C
285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
286. Sedayu City Apartment, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 99 Towers


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, T/O
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 50 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)


2018: 47 Towers

14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)
47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 294 projects listed with 525 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## Kenat

57 promenade


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

293. Sudirman City, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage


Architect: Lead 8 International Limited Hongkong




























prep stage


----------



## eurico

257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

&

267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2018)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



jerrytew said:


> Dear anak Palem & Cengkareng ... yang sering ngobrol tapi jarang kasih foto ... tuh sekarang saya kasih update progress yaa :cheers:
> 
> Minta fee udah panas-panasan turun dari mobil dan ampir keserimpet Gojek nyebrang :bash:
> 
> *Green Sedayu Apartment & Mall*
> 
> Pic05 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Pic03 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Pic01 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Pic02 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> - Apartemenya udah 1 topping off tuh kayaknya
> - Sekarang lagi lanjut tower depan, itu yang buat hotelnya kan.
> - Mallnya ujungnya mayan besar juga? Terbagi 2 gitu ya depan belakang kalau liat dari progressnya? Kalau dari render sih kayaknya bakal ada atrium kaca besar ditengah (mirip PIK Avenue)


----------



## eurico

267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C










Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage











Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## Phaleo

I wonder if all these buildings are earthquake-resistant structures?. especially Jakarta is one of the fastest sinking city in the world. 
million of lives are at the risk.


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 36 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage
282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, Prep-Stage
284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
293. Sudirman City, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage





Underconstruction project: 81 Towers



93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C
227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
244. Unknown Project at Ancol, 1 Tower, U/C
245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C
247. Unknown Project at Gunung Sahari, 1 Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
256. TransPark Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Unknown Project at HR. Rasuna Said, 1 Tower, U/C
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C
283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, U/C
285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
286. Sedayu City Apartment, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 103 Towers


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 50 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)


2018: 55 Towers

14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)
47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, Finished (2018)
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2018)
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 295 projects listed with 526 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage









https://www.instagram.com/p/BoA-8VuHJgK/?taken-by=pakindro


----------



## eurico

204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)









https://www.instagram.com/p/BoqlCD5Hyjb/?taken-by=tangerangview









https://www.instagram.com/p/BoqkZHeHFVm/?taken-by=tangerangview


----------



## eurico

295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C


Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage









https://www.instagram.com/p/BouxtYCHYtz/?taken-by=rfkyw


----------



## eurico

227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C



















Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C





































Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C

































































Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C

NormalAppImage(19) by faris faris, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



Kenat said:


> sumber ig anderas_lumintang


----------



## eurico

238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C


















https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnq5fn6n5L9/?tagged=45antasari


















https://www.instagram.com/p/Bo1ZbTxl1nW/?tagged=45antasari


----------



## eurico

55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, Finished (2018)









https://www.essencedarmawangsa.com/tower.php


----------



## eurico

72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage









https://www.instagram.com/p/Boy1AIDjUZC/?taken-at=1028299


----------



## eurico

194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)









http://www.wins-property.com/id/produk/detail/the-suites-tower


----------



## eurico

222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)









http://www.jdlines.com/2016/06/5-gedung-perkantoran-pencakar-langit-di.html


----------



## eurico

119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, Finished (2018)









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bg_Zj0GjGpr/?taken-at=1034541523


----------



## eurico

94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 38 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
244. Sudirman Place, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
246. Unknown Project at Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage
282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, Prep-Stage
284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
293. Sudirman City, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage





Underconstruction project: 79 Towers



93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
180. TBS Linera Apartment Service, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, U/C
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C
227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
256. TransPark Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, U/C
262. Unknown Project at Meruya, 1 Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Unknown Project at HR. Rasuna Said, 1 Tower, U/C
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C
283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, U/C
286. Sedayu City Apartment, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, U/C
291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 96 Towers


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, T/O
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
247. Mangkuluhur City, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, T/O Finishing Stage



Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 50 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)


2018: 64 Towers

14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)
47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, Finished (2018)
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2018)
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, Finished (2018)
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)




On Hold Project: 3 Towers

82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 296 projects listed with 527 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C












flowercity said:


> Update


----------



## eurico

227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C













alif1509 said:


>


----------



## eurico

some of new proposed projects at Jakarta

*1. South Quarter Apartment*


----------



## eurico

*2. Kelapa Gading*


----------



## eurico

*3. Yarra Apartment*











*4. The Loggia*


----------



## eurico

*5. Branz Mega Kuningan*











*6. Patra Jasa Apartment & Office Kuningan*


----------



## eurico

*7. Mandaya Royal Hospital Puri*


----------



## eurico

*8. Pollux Sky Suites*


----------



## eurico

*9. Holiday Inn Mega Kuningan*


----------



## eurico

*10. TOD Lebak Bulus*




















*11. Indonesia Power Office*


----------



## eurico

*12. Graha Wiperti*


----------



## eurico

*13. Pegangsaan SS Apartment*


----------



## eurico

121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bpy4crLnoMN/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BpdJJuJncrJ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BpqjGQ9HMsu/


----------



## eurico

149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, T/O Finishing Stage









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bpih5VQHCDZ/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BpvlwJinqoh/


----------



## eurico

251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage










Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

286. Sedayu City Apartment, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C










Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr

Untitled by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C



VRS said:


> 20181106_062318 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)



VRS said:


> 20181114_104158 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage




VRS said:


> 20181106_062543 by faris faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20181101_060931 by faris faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 35 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
214. Arzuria Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
244. Sudirman Place, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage
289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
293. Sudirman City, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
298. Diamond Tower, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
299. Branz Mega Kuningan, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
301. Astra Gatsu Project, 3 Mixed use Tower, Prep-Stage





Underconstruction project: 76 Towers



110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C
227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
256. TransPark Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C
262. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, U/C
269. Menara Binakarsa, 1 Tower, U/C
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
273. Unknown Project at MT Haryono, 1 Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C
282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C
286. Sedayu City Apartment, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
297. Ciputra International Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C





Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 77 Towers


53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, T/O
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, T/O
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O
226. Ra Residence, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
246. Jaya Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
247. Mangkuluhur City, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
300. Buddha Tzu Chi Hospital, 1 Hospital Tower, Finishing Stage
302. Foresque Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 50 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)


2018: 68 Towers

14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)
47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, Finished (2018)
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2018)
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2018)
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, Finished (2018)
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, Finished (2018)


2019 : 22 Tower

3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2019)
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, Finished (2019)
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Finished (2019)
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)
285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)


On Hold Project: 6 Towers

93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 302 projects listed with 537 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

246. Jaya Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## Kenat

The Kensington Office Tower, 1 Office tower, U/C












Kenat said:


> Kensington Office


----------



## Kenat

286. Sedayu City Apartment, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C



Kenat said:


>


----------



## eurico

^^ nice updates kenat kay:

291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByuw_zIH_rJ/


----------



## eurico

251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBy2Lg32BY3F/


----------



## eurico

299. Branz Mega Kuningan, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBy7ZHNJBY0s/


----------



## eurico

296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## eurico

284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Toto Boerham said:


> BRI?.samping Hero Gatsu


----------



## eurico

281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C



dis dis said:


> AEON SG progress
> 
> fotonya mr toto boerham di group


----------



## eurico

231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C



Kenat said:


>


----------



## eurico

301. Astra Gatsu Project, 3 Mixed use Tower, Prep-Stage



yudhit said:


> *Gatsu Project*
> 
> Developer: Hongkong Land & Astra Land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





jktsky said:


> astra & hkland project in between jamsostek & capital place
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x office
> 
> 2 x resi towers


update

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C



flowercity said:


> Update newton 2


----------



## eurico

New Project at Jakarta

*1. Astra Gatsu Project*











Source










*2. The Twin Garden*



















Source


----------



## eurico

*3. Forests Residences*


----------



## eurico

*4. The Crown Ancol*


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 37 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
214. Arumaya Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
244. Sudirman Place, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage
289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
293. Sudirman City, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
298. Diamond Tower, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
299. Branz Mega Kuningan, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
301. Astra Gatsu Project, 3 Mixed use Tower, Prep-Stage
307. Pollux Sky Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage
308. Kebon Melati Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage





Underconstruction project: 79 Towers



110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C
227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
256. TransPark Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C
262. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, U/C
263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, U/C
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
273. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C
282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C
286. Sedayu City Apartment, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
297. Ciputra International Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
303. Pertamina Office Complex, 2 Office Tower, U/C
304. Systhesis Kemang Residences, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
306. Kensington Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
310. Permata Hijau Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, UC





Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 57 Towers


53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
226. Aerium Apartment, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
246. Jaya Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
247. Mangkuluhur City, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
300. Buddha Tzu Chi Hospital, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
302. Foresque Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
305. The Aspen Residence Tower 3, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
309. Samawa Apartment Tower, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
311. Unknown Project at Pulo Gebang, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
312. Unknown Project at Tanjung Priok, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 50 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)


2018: 68 Towers

14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)
47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, Finished (2018)
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2018)
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2018)
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, Finished (2018)
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, Finished (2018)


2019 : 48 Tower

3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2019)
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, Finished (2019)
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, Finished (2019)
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Finished (2019)
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, Finished (2019)
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, Finished (2019)
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
269. Menara Binakarsa, 1 Tower, Finished (2019)
280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)
285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)
295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)


On Hold Project: 6 Towers

93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 312 projects listed with 549 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C



Kenat said:


> Mock up unit di tower apartment


----------



## eurico

306. Kensington Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Kenat said:


> Kensington Office


----------



## eurico

208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage











__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB2vmRncnffL/


----------



## eurico

296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage











__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB2jHd8Pnd-6/


----------



## eurico

279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C



Toto Boerham said:


> *30-09-2019*


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C



Toto Boerham said:


> *28-09-2019*


----------



## eurico

263. Unknown Project at Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C



Kenat said:


> Samping Ibis Slipi


----------



## eurico

311. Unknown Project at Pulo Gebang, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

312. Unknown Project at Tanjung Priok, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

Tak berjudul by alpha marganaputra, di Flickr


----------



## eurico

284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## icalical

*JAKARTA | Projects &amp; Construction*



eurico said:


> 284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C




Progress, 4th floor


----------



## cis logos

icalical said:


> Rencananya awal tahun kantor saya pindah le sini, tapi lihat progress pengerjaannya sepertinya gak mungkin awal tahun pindak ke sini(


This thread is in international forum, please use English in this thread.


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C











__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB3n_NMWhWsg/


----------



## eurico

303. Pertamina Office Complex, 2 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C


----------



## hkskyline

* LRT to begin commercial operations this month, expansions planned *
Jakarta Post _Excerpt_
Nov 4, 2019

The first line of Jakarta's LRT network, spanning 5.8 kilometers from Kelapa Gading in North Jakarta to the Jakarta International Velodrome in Rawamangun, East Jakarta, is expected to begin commercial operations this month after long delays, officials have said.

"We hope [commercial operations will begin] mid-November, as we're only waiting for one more prerequisite," city-owned LRT operator PT LRT Jakarta acting president director Wijanarko toldThe Jakarta Poston Tuesday, adding that an infrastructure permit was still being processed by the Public Works and Housing Ministry.

Jakarta Transportation Agency head Syafrin Liputo echoed Wijanarko's statement, saying the administration expected to the LRT line to commence commercial operations next month.

"We are in communication with the central government about accelerating [the project]," he told thePost.

The city administration previously aimed to open the LRT in time for the 2018 Asian Games to connect venues in Kelapa Gading with the Jakarta International Velodrome.

However, the line was not fully completed until after the quadrennial sporting event ended on Sept. 2, last year.

The firm claimed to have completed the physical infrastructure in May and the line has been open for a public trial since June 11. The trial runs from 5:30 a.m. until 11 p.m. every day with a headway of 10 minutes.

More : https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...cial-operations-month-expansions-planned.html


----------



## eurico

231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C











__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB48z4_THq8o/


----------



## eurico

284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C












VRS said:


> 20191116_102045 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



VRS said:


> 20191023_061004 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20191023_061008 by ani faris, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta










Preperation stage project: 37 Towers


113. Green Central, 3 Tower, Preparation-stage
128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preparation-stage
187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, Preparation-stage
211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, Preparation-stage
214. Arumaya Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Preparation-stage
229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, Preperation-stage
230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, Preperation-stage
242. World Financial Tower, 1 office Tower, Preperation-stage
244. Sudirman Place, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage
278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage
289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, Prep-Stage
290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
293. Sudirman City, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
298. Diamond Tower, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
299. Branz Mega Kuningan, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage
301. Astra Gatsu Project, 3 Mixed use Tower, Prep-Stage
307. Pollux Sky Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage
308. Kebon Melati Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage
314. IFC Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage





Underconstruction project: 81 Towers



110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 office tower, U/C
117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C
127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C
147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C
175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, U/C
225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C
227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
231. Menara Jakarta, 6 Mixed use Tower, U/C
238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C
252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
254. One Office Tower Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, U/C
256. TransPark Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C
260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C
262. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, U/C
263. Holiday Inn Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C
265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C
266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, U/C
271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C
273. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, U/C
275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C
279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C
282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, U/C
284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C
286. Sedayu City Apartment, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C
287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C
297. Ciputra International Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C
303. Pertamina Office Complex, 2 Office Tower, U/C
304. Systhesis Kemang Residences, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C
306. Kensington Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C
310. Permata Hijau Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, UC
313. Mahata Tanjung Barat, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C





Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 55 Towers


53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
71. World Capital Tower, 1 office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O
124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage
142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage
151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
176. Regatta Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing stage
177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 6 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
226. Aerium Apartment, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O
237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
246. Jaya Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, T/O Finishing Stage
296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
300. Buddha Tzu Chi Hospital, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
302. Foresque Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
305. The Aspen Residence Tower 3, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
309. Samawa Apartment Tower, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
311. Unknown Project at Pulo Gebang, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
312. Unknown Project at Tanjung Priok, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage




Finished Project:

2012: 22 Towers

17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)
19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)
51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)
52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)
60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)
65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)

2013: 16 Towers

8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)
23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)
66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)
67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)
90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)
116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)

2014: 38 Towers

7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)
42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)
43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)
44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)
57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)
64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)
62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)
73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)
75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)
78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)
81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)
86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)
104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)
115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)
122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)
133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)
145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

2015: 58 Towers

5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)
34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)
35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)
46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)
49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)
63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)
126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)
159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)
160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)
171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)
183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)
190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)
198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

2016: 66 Towers

1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)
38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)
68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)
96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)
106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)
118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)
123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)
153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)
166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)
167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)
185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)
196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)
205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)


2017: 50 Tower

2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)
80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)
144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)
157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)
165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)
249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)
234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)
235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)
255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)


2018: 68 Towers

14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)
47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)
55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, Finished (2018)
83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2018)
94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2018)
139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)
141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, Finished (2018)
152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)
164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)
217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)
248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)
259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)
292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, Finished (2018)


2019 : 49 Tower

3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2019)
72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)
92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, Finished (2019)
121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)
132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)
138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, Finished (2019)
149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Finished (2019)
156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)
170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, Finished (2019)
173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, Finished (2019)
195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)
269. Menara Binakarsa, 1 Tower, Finished (2019)
280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)
285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)
291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)
295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)

2020: 4 Tower

247. Mangkuluhur City, 3 Tower, Finished (2020)
251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)



On Hold Project: 6 Towers

93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, U/C
82. Paramount City, unknown, onhold
107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, U/C
143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage
158. The Icon, 2 Tower, U/C
168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, onhold
199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, Preparation-stage



with total 314 projects listed with 553 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C



dis dis said:


> PIM 3, PIOT 5 & skybridge progress per november 2019 :cheers:
> 
> kali ini difoto dr drop off intercontinental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skybridge dr kedua arahnya udah mulai nyambung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIOT 5 kacanya udah dipasang sampe lantai 22-23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starbucks reserve lokasinya persis di samping entrance intercontinental via PIM 2
> 
> bagus lah ada ini jd kesannya ngga terlalu kosong gt


----------



## eurico

276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C



dis dis said:


> udah lama ngga ada yg update progressnya
> 
> siteplan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marketing gallery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apartment progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source : instagram


----------



## eurico

313. Mahata Tanjung Barat, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C



Nihil9 said:


> _TOD Tanjung Barat, by Perumnas TOD Indonesia_
> *Mahata Tanjung Barat*
> 29 fl total. (26 fl hunian, 1 fl refuge, 6 fl komersil)
> 
> Walau tidak sementereng proyek di seberangnya (Southgate), tapi so far so good.
> 
> Foto per 23 November 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sedikit banner dari websitenya:
> https://todindonesia.com


----------



## eurico

294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C



Toto Boerham said:


> *KEBON SIRIH*


----------



## eurico

291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)









https://www.instagram.com/p/B5y0RGgH-mI/


----------



## eurico

271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C



desta28 said:


> Masih ngegas





dis dis said:


> PIM 3 & PIOT 5 difoto dr intercontinental
> 
> foto2 dr group


----------



## eurico

314. IFC Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage











latest update




























pictures by *blue_sky*


----------



## flowercity

Menara Jakarta


----------



## eurico

263. Holiday Inn Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

&

284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage



jerrytew said:


> om @Universal, itu foto lama ... sudah 3 mingguan lalu. Sekarang papan LED sudah jadi.
> 
> *Green Sedayu Apartment & Mall (23 December)*
> 
> Pic35 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Pic40 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Pic37 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Pic43 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Pic42 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr
> 
> Pic38 by Jerry Dermawan, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)

it is completed


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB6ZeGoyhGAU/


----------



## eurico

224. Oyama Plaza, 2 Mixed Use Development, U/C



Kenat said:


> Setelah lama mangkrak ternyata sudah jalan lagi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto dr hotel whiz kelapa gading. Di foto itu yg paling kanan samping apartemen sunter park view


----------



## icalical

cis logos said:


> This thread is in international forum, please use English in this thread.


Saya rasa yg lain juga banyak yg menggunakan bahasa indonesia, kenapa hanya post saya yg anda reply


----------



## eurico

^^ dude this is international forum, go here for more thread https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=402

247. Mangkuluhur City, 3 Tower, Finished (2020)

it is completed









https://www.instagram.com/p/B6rOHjOlq1M/


----------



## eurico

303. Pertamina Office Complex, 2 Office Tower, U/C






































__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8Go8ScHSeM/


----------



## eurico

180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C



dis dis said:


> FATMAWATI CITY CENTER
> 
> CMIIW


----------



## eurico

286. Sedayu City Apartment, 4 Apartment Tower, U/C



Kenat said:


> Apartment Sedayu City
> Foto dr gmaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View dr lantai 22


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta











Preperation stage project: 19 Towers244. Sudirman Place, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage293. Sudirman City, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage298. Diamond Tower, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage301. Avania, 3 Mixed use Tower, Prep-Stage307. Pollux Sky Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage308. Kebon Melati Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage314. IFC Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-StageUnderconstruction project: 61 Towers117. MGK Apartment, 1 Tower, U/C127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C214. Arumaya Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C224. Norrington Suites, 2 Mixed Use Development, U/C225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C231. Menara Jakarta, 2 Mixed use Tower, U/C243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C256. TransPark Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, U/C257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 1 Office Tower, U/C263. The Sun & Moon Apartment, 2 Tower, U/C265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, U/C271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, U/C284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C297. Ciputra International Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C299. Branz Mega Kuningan, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C304. Systhesis Kemang Residences, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C310. Permata Hijau Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, UC315. Sanggala Building, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C316. The Padmayana Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C317. Ra Hotel & Residences, 1 Hotel & Residences Tower, U/CTopping Off and Finishing stage project: 47 Towers61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage226. Aerium Apartment, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage246. Jaya Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage262. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage273. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, U/C274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C286. Sedayu City Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage300. Buddha Tzu Chi Hospital, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage303. Pertamina Office Complex, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage305. The Aspen Residence Tower 3, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage309. Samawa Apartment Tower, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage311. Unknown Project at Pulo Gebang, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage312. Unknown Project at Tanjung Priok, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage313. Mahata Tanjung Barat, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing StageFinished Project:2012: 22 Towers17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)2013: 16 Towers8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)2014: 38 Towers7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)2015: 58 Towers5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)2016: 66 Towers1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)2017: 50 Tower2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)2018: 68 Towers14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, Finished (2018)83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2018)94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2018)119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, Finished (2018)125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, Finished (2018)129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2018)139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, Finished (2018)152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, Finished (2018)2019 : 49 Tower3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2019)72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, Finished (2019)121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, Finished (2019)149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Finished (2019)156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, Finished (2019)173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, Finished (2019)195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2019)203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)269. Menara Binakarsa, 1 Tower, Finished (2019)280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)2020: 27 Tower53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)71. World Capital Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2020)175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)176. Regatta Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 4 Apartment Tower & 2 Office Tower, Finished (2020)212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)247. Mangkuluhur City, 3 Tower, Finished (2020)251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2020)267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, Finished (2020)302. Foresque Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)306. Kensington Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)On Hold Project: 30 Towers93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, On Hold82. Paramount City, unknown, On Hold107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, On Hold113. Green Central, 3 Tower, On Hold128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, On Hold158. The Icon, 2 Tower, On Hold168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Cancelled177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, On Hold187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, On Hold199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, On Hold200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, On Hold209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, On Hold211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, On Hold229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, On Hold230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, On Hold238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, On Hold242. World Financial Tower, 1 Office Tower, On Hold296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, On Holdwith total 317 projects listed with 551 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold, Finished & Cancelled projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

303. Pertamina Office Complex, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

286. Sedayu City Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

262. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDX0HciHw3r/


----------



## eurico

263. Holiday Inn Slipi, 1 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

214. Arumaya Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 2 Residential Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

263. The Sun & Moon Apartment, 2 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C




























source

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFO569JnypA/


----------



## eurico

271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C

Tower 1









Tower 2


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 1 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

Recently completed

212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)










^^ I love that curve


----------



## eurico

Recently completed

247. Mangkuluhur City, 3 Tower, Finished (2020)


----------



## eurico

214. Arumaya Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

262. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta











Preperation stage project: 19 Towers244. Sudirman Place, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage278. LRT City Pancoran, 5 Mixed Use Towers, Preperation-stage293. Sudirman City, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage298. Diamond Tower, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage301. Avania, 3 Mixed use Tower, Prep-Stage307. Pollux Sky Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage308. Kebon Melati Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage314. IFC Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-StageUnderconstruction project: 62 Towers117. Ra Rsidence 2, 1 Tower, U/C127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 4 tower, U/C214. Arumaya Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C224. Norrington Suites, 2 Mixed Use Development, U/C225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, U/C231. Menara Jakarta, 2 Mixed use Tower, U/C243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C256. TransPark Cibubur, 4 Mixed Use Tower, U/C257. Arandra Residences, 5 Apartment Tower, U/C260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 1 Office Tower, U/C263. The Sun & Moon Apartment, 2 Tower, U/C265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, U/C266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, U/C271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, U/C284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C294. The Stature, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C297. Ciputra International Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C299. Branz Mega Kuningan, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C304. Systhesis Kemang Residences, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C310. Permata Hijau Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, UC315. Sanggala Building, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C316. The Padmayana Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C317. Ra Hotel & Residences, 1 Hotel & Residences Tower, U/C318. Unknown Project at Kebon Bawang, 1 Tower, U/C



Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 47 Towers61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, T/O124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, T/O Finishing Stage142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage226. Aerium Apartment, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage246. Jaya Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage262. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage273. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, U/C274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C286. Sedayu City Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage300. Buddha Tzu Chi Hospital, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage303. Pertamina Office Complex, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage305. The Aspen Residence Tower 3, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage309. Samawa Apartment Tower, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage311. Unknown Project at Pulo Gebang, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage312. Unknown Project at Tanjung Priok, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage313. Mahata Tanjung Barat, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing StageFinished Project:2012: 22 Towers17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)2013: 16 Towers8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)2014: 38 Towers7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)2015: 58 Towers5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)2016: 66 Towers1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)2017: 50 Tower2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)2018: 68 Towers14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, Finished (2018)83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2018)94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2018)119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, Finished (2018)125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, Finished (2018)129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2018)139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, Finished (2018)152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, Finished (2018)2019 : 49 Tower3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2019)72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, Finished (2019)121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, Finished (2019)149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Finished (2019)156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, Finished (2019)173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, Finished (2019)195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2019)203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)269. Menara Binakarsa, 1 Tower, Finished (2019)280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)2020: 27 Tower53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)71. World Capital Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2020)175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)176. Regatta Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 4 Apartment Tower & 2 Office Tower, Finished (2020)212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)247. Mangkuluhur City, 3 Tower, Finished (2020)251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2020)267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, Finished (2020)302. Foresque Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)306. Kensington Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)On Hold Project: 30 Towers93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, On Hold82. Paramount City, unknown, On Hold107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, On Hold113. Green Central, 3 Tower, On Hold128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, On Hold158. The Icon, 2 Tower, On Hold168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Cancelled177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, On Hold187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, On Hold199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, On Hold200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, On Hold209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, On Hold211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, On Hold229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, On Hold230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, On Hold238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, On Hold242. World Financial Tower, 1 Office Tower, On Hold296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, On Holdwith total 318 projects listed with 552 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold, Finished & Cancelled projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C


----------



## eurico

224. Norrington Suites, 2 Mixed Use Development, U/C


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

117. Unknown Project at Fatmawati, 1 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

316. The Padmayana Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

315. Sanggala Building, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

318. Unknown Project at Kebon Bawang, 1 Tower, U/C


----------



## Frenchlover

The developements are amazing but I wonder why the majority of these buildings are so poorly designed? Is there no architects in Indonesia or the developers don't use them?


----------



## eurico

^^ indeed the developer seems to focus more on the efficiency of the building

117. Ra Rsidence 2, 1 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 4 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

224. Norrington Suites, 2 Mixed Use Development, U/C


----------



## eurico

281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C


----------



## eurico

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 1 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

The List of U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold and Finished Projects at Jakarta

Preperation stage project: 11 Towers

244. Sudirman Place, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Preperation-stage

298. Diamond Tower, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Prep-Stage

301. Avania, 3 Mixed use Tower, Prep-Stage

307. Pollux Sky Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage

308. Kebon Melati Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage

314. IFC Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage

321. SQ Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Prep-Stage



Underconstruction project: 42 Towers

117. Ra Rsidence 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C

147. Thamrin Nine Tower 1, 5 tower, U/C

214. Arumaya Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C

224. Norrington Suites, 2 Mixed Use Development, U/C

245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C

256. Sakura Garden City, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C

260. Pondok Indah Mall 3, 1 Mall and 1 Office Tower, U/C

263. The Sun & Moon Apartment, 2 Tower, U/C

271. The Newton @ CWJ 2, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C

272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C

273. Maritim Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C

277. Mori Building, 1 Office Tower, U/C

278. MTH Office Suite, 1 Office Tower, U/C

284. Menara BRI Gatot Subroto, 1 Office Tower, U/C

287. Prosperity Residence The Lotus, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C

290. 57 Promenade, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C

294. The Stature, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C

297. Ciputra International Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C

299. Branz Mega Kuningan, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C

304. Systhesis Kemang Residences, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C

310. Permata Hijau Suites, 1 Apartment Tower, UC

315. Sanggala Building, 2 Mixed Use Tower, U/C

317. JKT-Livingstar, 2 Apartment Tower, U/C

318. Vasaka Solterra, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C

319. Jakarta International College, 1 Office Tower, U/C

320. LRT City Ciracas Urban Signature, 3 Apartment Tower, U/C


Topping Off and Finishing stage project: 49 Towers

61. The Gianetti Apartment @ Casa Goya Park, 2 tower, T/O Finishing Stage

124. T Plaza, 6 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

127. Holland Village, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

142. Bellevue MT Haryono, 1 Mixed Use tower, T/O Finishing Stage

151. t Tower, 1 office tower, T/O Finishing Stage

180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

216. Menara Haji, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

226. Aerium Apartment, 1 Tower Apartment, T/O

227. The Rajawali St Regis Hotel & Residences, 2 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

246. Jaya Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

252. Point 8 Daan Mogot, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

253. Green Sedayu Apartment , 3 Mixed Use Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

258. Springhill Royale Suite, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

262. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

270. Sudirman Hill Residences, 1 Aprtment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

276. Daan Mogot City, 3 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

279. Pakubuwono Menteng, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C

282. Daswin Tower, 1 Tower, U/C

286. Sedayu City Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

293. Aerium Apartment Tower A, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

300. Buddha Tzu Chi Hospital, 1 Hospital Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

303. Pertamina Office Complex, 2 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

305. The Aspen Residence Tower 3, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

309. Samawa Apartment Tower, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

311. Unknown Project at Pulo Gebang, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

312. Unknown Project at Tanjung Priok, 1 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

313. Mahata Tanjung Barat, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

316. The Padmayana Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage

322. Nasdem Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/) Finishing Stage


Finished Project:


2012: 22 Towers


17. The wave at Rasuna epicentrum, 2 tower, Finished (2012)

19. The Westmark Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2012)

21. Luwansa Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)

22. The H Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2012)

24. Kota Kasablanka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)

29. Fashion Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2012)

36. Kuningan City, 3 tower, Finished (2012)

51. Menara Merdeka, 1 tower, Finished (2012)

52. Green Pramuka, 5 tower, Finished (2012)

60. Gudang Garam Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2012)

65. Wisma Pondok Indah 3, 1 office tower, Finished (2012)


2013: 16 Towers


8. Menara Bank Mega Syariah, 1 tower, Finished (2013)

11. Dipo Business Center, 1 tower, Finished (2013)

18. Royale Springhill Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2013)

20. Taman Sari Semanggi Apartement, 2 tower, Finished (2013)

23. The City Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)

25. World Trade Center Jakarta, 1 tower, Finished (2013)

45. 1 Park Residences, 3 tower, Finished (2013)

66. Sunter Icon, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2013)

67. All Seasons Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished(2013)

90. DKI Jakarta House of Representative, 1 tower, Finished (2013)

116. Double Tree by Hilton Hotel Jakarta, 1 hotel tower, Finished (2013)


2014: 38 Towers


7. Lippo Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2014)

10.The Verde, 2 tower, Finished (2014)

12. Gapura Prima Plaza, 1 tower, Finished (2014)

13. Menara Prima 2, 1 tower, Finished (2014)

15. The Grove Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2014)

27. GKM Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)

30. Grand Mercure Hotel , 1 tower, Finished (2014)

42. Sherwood Residence, 3 tower, Finished (2014)

43. The Park Residence and Grand Whiz Condotel, 2 tower, Finished (2014)

44. Gading Greenhill Residence, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)

48. Alamanda Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2014)

54. Chitatex Tower, 1 office tower, Finished (2014)

55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 2 apartment tower, Finished (2014)

57. BPK Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)

59. Northland Ancol Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)

58. BPKP Office, 1 tower (Government Building), Finished (2014)

64. Manhattan Square, 1 Office Tower , Finished (2014)

62. The Amassade, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2014)

73. Oleos II, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

74. Hospital at TB Simatupang Street, 1 Hospital Tower, Finished (2014)

75. CEO Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

76. Mercure Hotel, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2014)

78. National Brain Center, Finished (2014)

81. Pakubuwono Signature, 1 tower, Finished (2014)

85. Jakarta News Center, Finished (2014)

86. The Fraser Menteng Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)

100. Pakubuwono House, 1 tower, Finished (2014)

104. The Hive, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished(2014)

115. Wisma 77, 1 Office Tower, Finished(2014)

122. Kelapa Gading Kirana 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)

133. Aneka Tambang Headquater Office, 1 Tower, Finished (2014)

145. Palma Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2014)


2015: 58 Towers


5. Sahid Sudirman Center, 1 tower, Finished (2015)

6. Fairmont Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2015)

26. 18 Office Park TB Simatupang, 2 tower, Finished (2015)

28. Green Bay Pluit, 12 Tower, Finished (2015)

34. Wisma Mulia 2, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)

32. Gran Rubina, 1 Office tower, Finished (2015)

35. Plaza Oleos, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)

40. Ciputra World Jakarta, 3 tower, Finished (2015)

46. Kemang Village, 8 tower, Finished (2015)

49. Madison Park @ Podomoro City, 1 tower, Finished (2015)

56. Green Lake Sunter, 2 tower, Finished (2015)

63. Ocea Apartment at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)

87. Sentraya Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)

91. Tifolia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)

102. Aston TB Simatupang, 1 tower, Finished (2015)

105. The H Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)

108. Botanica Tower, 3 Tower, Finished (2015)

126. Hotel Grand Mercure Kemayoran, 1 tower, Finished (2015)

130. La Maison Barito, Apartment, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)

131. Altira Business Park, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)

134. AIA Central, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)

155. Hotel at Blok M, 1 Tower, Finished (2015)

159. BNPB Headquarter, 1 office building, Finished (2015)

160. Calia Apartment, 1 tower, Finished (2015)

171. POP!Hotel at Mall Kelapa Gading, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

172. Maxima Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)

178. Holiday Inn Hotel Kemayoran, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)

183. KPK Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)

184. Springhill Office Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2015)

190. Nifarro Kalibata, 1 Office Tower and 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)

197. The Nest Dipuri, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2015)

198. 101 hotel @ Dharmawangsa Square, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2015)


2016: 66 Towers


1. Noble House, 1 tower, Finished (2016)

9. The Windsor at Puri Indah Town Center, 2 tower, Finished (2016)

16. The Convergence at Rasuna Epicentrum, 1 tower, Finished (2016)

33. Capital Place & Four Seasons Hotel, 2 tower, Finished (2016)

37. Setiabudi Sky Garden, 3 tower, Finished (2016)

38. Sinarmas-MSIG Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2016)

39. International Financial Center 2, 1 tower, Finished (2016)

41. Gama Tower, 1 Mixed Use tower, Finished (2016)

68. The Mansion @ Kemayoran, 7 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)

69. Pakubuwono Terrace, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)

70. Nine Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)

88. Pluit Sea View Apartment, 4 tower, Finished (2016)

96. Pasar Baru Mansion, 1 tower, Finished (2016)

99. Waskita Cawang, 1 tower, Finished (2016)

101. Satrio Square, 1 tower, Finished (2016)

106. BTPN Office Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)

109. Danamon Bank Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)

111. Puri Indah Financial Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)

114. Centennial Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)

112. Bassura City, 9 Tower, Finished (2016)

118. Metropark Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2016)

120. Senopati Suites phase 2, 2 tower, Finished (2016)

123. Direktorat Jenderal Pajak Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)

135. Menara Palma II, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)

136. Satrio Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)

137. Aston Titanium, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)

153. Office Tower at Admiralty, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2016)

163. Satu 8 Residence, 2 Apartement Tower, Finished (2016)

166. South Quarter, 3 Office Tower, Finished (2016)

167. Four Winds, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)

174. Capitol Park, 2 Tower, Finished (2016)

185. Green Pramuka Phase 2, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)

186. The Oak Tower at Gading Icon, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2016)

196. PIK Mall, 1 Mall, 2 Hotel Tower, Finished (2016)

205. Unknown Project Behind JS Luwansa Hotel, 1 Tower, Finished (2016)



2017: 50 Tower


2. Sudirman Suites Apartement, 1 tower, Finished (2017)

4. SoHo Central Park, 2 tower, Finished (2017)

31. Telkom Landmark Tower, 2 tower, Finished (2017)

47. District 8 Superblock, 2 tower, Finished (2017)

50. Ciputra World Jakarta 2, 3 tower, Finished (2017)

77. Gallery West, 2 Tower, Finished (2017)

80. L'Avenue, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)

84. Office One Kuningan, 1 tower, Finished (2017)

89. SoHo Pancoran, 2 tower, Finished (2017)

144. 1 Park Avenue, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)

146. The Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)

150. Graha MRA, 1 tower, Finished (2017)

157. PCPD Tower, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)

161. Kirana Comercial Avenue, 3 tower, Finished (2017)

165. Menara Astra, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)

181. Harris Hotel dan Yello Hotel Hayam Wuruk, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)

188. Capitol Suites, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)

191. Pondok Indah Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)

192. Wika Building Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)

193. Kompas Multimedia Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)

202. Puri Matahari, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)

210. The Veranda, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)

218. Menara Pertiwi, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)

219. BKP Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)

220. Wang Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)

228. Hermina Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)

249. National Library, 1 Tower, Finished (2017)

234. Ciputra International Phase 1, 3 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2017)

235. Teluk Intan Apartment, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2017)

255. Indomobil Tower Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2017)



2018: 68 Towers


14. St Moritz, 9 Mixed Use towers, Finished (2018)

47. District 8 Superblock, 5 towers, Finished (2018)

55. The Essence at Dharmawangsa, 1 apartment tower, Finished (2018)

83. The ASPEN Residence, 2 tower, Finished (2018)

94. Pejaten Park, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)

97. Zuria Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

103. AD Premiere Office Tower, 1 tower, Finished (2018)

119. Talavera Suite, 1 tower, Finished (2018)

125. Maqna Residence, 1 tower, Finished (2018)

129. Intercontinental Hotel Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2018)

139. Providence Park, 1 tower, Finished (2018)

141. Metropolitan Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

148. Royale Springhill phase 2, 4 tower, Finished (2018)

152. The Branz Simatupang, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)

154. Wisma LKPP, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

162. World Trade Center 3 Jakarta, 1 office tower, Finished (2018)

164. Pancoran Chinatown Center, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)

169. Sequis Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

194. The Suites Tower at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

201. Menara Sainath, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

204. Puri Mansion, 4 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)

206. The Elements, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2018)

217. Sopo Del Towers, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

222. Trakindo Office at Cilandak, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

239. Pakubuwono Spring, 2 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)

240. The Kensington, 5 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2018)

248. Yodya Karya Office at Cawang, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

250. BNI Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2018)

259. Wisma Atlet Kemayoran, 10 Apartment Towers, Finished (2018)

292. Kota Kasablanka Phase 2, 3 Mixed Use Towers, Finished (2018)



2019 : 54 Tower


3. Alila Suites Hotel, 1 tower, Finished (2019)

72. Arkadia Office Park, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)

79. Casa Domaine, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)

92. Senopati Penthouse, 1 tower, Finished (2019)

121. Izzara Apartment, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)

132. Menteng Park, 3 Tower, Finished (2019)

138. Jakarta Box Tower, 1 Office tower, Finished (2019)

149. Taman Anggrek Residences, 6 tower, Finished (2019)

156. La Vie Apartments, 2 Tower, Finished (2019)

170. Woodland Park, 5 tower apartment, Finished (2019)

173. The Royal Olive Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)

189. Sky Terrace, 3 Tower Apartment, Finished (2019)

195. Salim Group Headquarters, 2 Office Tower, Finished (2019)

203. The Verde Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)

207. Anandamaya Residences, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)

213. Elpis Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)

215. Green Signature Cawang, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)

221. Puri Orchard, 3 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)

223. Citra Plaza Kemayoran, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)

232. Binakarya Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)

233. West Vista, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)

236. Lexington Residence, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2019)

237. Harco Glodok, 1 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2019)

269. Menara Binakarsa, 1 Tower, Finished (2019)

280. HK Office Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)

285. Waskita Rajawali Office Building, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)

288. Millenium Centennial Tower, 1 office Tower, Finished (2019)

291. Social Security Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)

295. Dinas Pendidikan DKI Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2019)


2020: 39 Tower

53. MNC Media Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)

71. World Capital Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)

98. Hotel at Mangga Besar, 1 tower, Finished (2020)

110. Lippo Thamrin, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)

140. Galeria Glodok, 1 tower, Finished (2020)

143. The Kencana Somerset Pondok Indah, 2 Tower, Finished (2020)

175. LA City, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)

176. Regatta Phase 2, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)

182. 7.8 Office Tower 1, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)

179. Toto Building, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)

208. Gold Coast at Pantai Indah Kapuk, 4 Apartment Tower & 2 Office Tower, Finished (2020)

212. Chitaland Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)

247. Mangkuluhur City, 3 Tower, Finished (2020)

251. South Hills. 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)

257. Arandra Residences, 2 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)

261. Aloft Hotel Cilandak, 1 Hotel Tower, Finished (2020)

264. Midtown Point & Ibis Style Hotel, 2 Tower, Finished (2020)

265. St. Carolus Hospital Extension Project, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)

266. Pluit Sea View Phase 2, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)

267. Graha Gatsu Lestari, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)

268. Sky Hospital Tarakan, 1 Tower, Finished (2020)

274. Wisma Kartika Grogol, 2 Mixed Use Tower, Finished (2020)

275. Rusun Pasar Rumput, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)

283. Citra Towers Kemayoran, 1 Office tower, Finished (2020)

289. Wisma Barito Pacific Phase 2, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)

302. Foresque Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, Finished (2020)

306. Kensington Office Tower, 1 Office Tower, Finished (2020)


On Hold Project: 35 Towers

93. Nirwana Kemang 2, 1 tower, On Hold

82. Paramount City, unknown, On Hold

107. Aston D'Batavia Hotel, 1 Tower, On Hold

113. Green Central, 3 Tower, On Hold

128. Satrio Twin Tower, 2 Mixed Use Tower, On Hold

158. The Icon, 2 Tower, On Hold

168. Pertamina Energy Tower, 1 Mixed Use Building, Cancelled

177. Gayanti City, 1 Tower, On Hold

187. TCC Super Tower, 1 Office Tower, On Hold

199. New office Tower at CWJ 1, 1 Office Tower, On Hold

200. Sampoerna Strategic Square Phase 2, 2 Office Tower, On Hold

209. One Casablanca, 1 Apartment Tower, On Hold

211. The Hundred, 2 Mixed Use Development, On Hold

225. Indonesia Satu, 2 Office Tower, On Hold

229. The Linq, 4 Apartment Tower, On Hold

230. Ratu Prabu 3 Residences, 1 Mixed use Tower, On Hold

231. Menara Jakarta, 2 Mixed use Tower, On Hold

243. Antasari Height, 1 Apartment Tower, On Hold

238. 45 Antasari, 2 Apartment Tower, On Hold

242. World Financial Tower, 1 Office Tower, On Hold

296. Synthesis Square, 1 Apartment Tower, On Hold


with total 322 projects listed with 548 towers U/C, Preparation, T/O, Onhold, Finished & Cancelled projects at Jakarta


----------



## eurico

273. Maritim Tower, 1 Office Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

262. M Tendean, 1 Office Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## Ampelio

Jakarta has three more skyscraper-boom cities surrounding its metropolis


----------



## flowercity

update 

57 Promenade


----------



## eurico

245. Tomang Park, 1 Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

322. Nasdem Tower, 1 Office Tower, T/) Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

127. Holland Village, 3 Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

224. Norrington Suites, 2 Mixed Use Development, U/C


----------



## eurico

272. Benhil Central, 1 Mixed Use Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

214. Arumaya Residence, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

117. Ra Rsidence 2, 1 Apartment Tower, U/C


----------



## eurico

180. Fatmawati City Center, 2 Apartment Tower, T/O Finishing Stage


----------



## eurico

281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C


----------



## Frenchlover

eurico said:


> 281. Southgate, 3 Mixed Use Tower and 1 Mall, U/C


I'm astonished by the poorness not saying lack of architecture of all these buildings. Aren't there decent architects in Indonesia or only promoters?


----------



## Ampelio

Trinity Tower (left) at 246 meters completed last year and standing tall next to the current tallest in-operational building in Jakarta, The Westin (right) at 310 meter


----------



## Ampelio

The Jakarta Office Tower, also known as the Jakarta MPP by MORI, is an under-construction skyscraper in Jakarta, Indonesia. It is located in the center of the Golden Triangle of Jakarta, next to Semanggi Interchange.
Floors : 59
Opened : 2021
Cost : US$500 million
Floor Area 190,000 m2 (2,000,000 sq ft)
Architect : Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates (KPF)
Architectural height : 266 m (873 ft)
Status : Topping off and finishing


----------



## Ampelio

Frenchlover said:


> I'm astonished by the poorness not saying lack of architecture of all these buildings. Aren't there decent architects in Indonesia or only promoters?


There are some good architects in Indonesia ...lots of buildings in Jakarta are well designed but that Southgate mall designs are indeed awful


----------



## Ampelio

Standing above neighboring high-rise buildings, _Autograph (right) and Luminary (center) Towers_ are significant additions to the Jakarta skyline
















photos by : @VRS


----------



## Ampelio

The same projects seen from the sky :








Photo taken by : David Kusnadi, 2021


----------



## andreallbertaries

Pict by VRS
Soil test for new building


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Mori Building
TC is gone


----------



## flowercity

Mandiri tower


----------



## andreallbertaries

flowercity said:


> Mandiri tower


The front facade looks like Arte Mont Kiara Tower 😍


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Autograph tower and Luminary tower


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres IMS Arena


----------



## andreallbertaries

Test Inspection HSR Jakarta in Zhengzhou - Jinan








雅万高铁动检试车合集_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


车型及编号：KCIC400AF-CIT-2201非常规行车，济郑上行正线及上行正线反向运行




m.bilibili.com


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Menara Jakarta Kemayoran


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres kejaksaan agung
View from Cakra Selaras Wahana/CSW


----------



## andreallbertaries

Oasis central sudirman


----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Okura Residences


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Branz Mega Kuningan


----------



## andreallbertaries

Site Oasis CS








JAKARTA | Oasis Central Sudirman | 340m | 1115ft | 75 fl...


Mitsubishi Estate on Wednesday announced its participation in the 52.1 billion yen ($470 million), 33,000-square-meter Oasis Central Sudirman complex project, its biggest undertaking in the Southeast Asian country. The project features a 75-story building housing offices, serviced apartments...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Thamrin Nine


----------



## andreallbertaries

Site Sentra BDNI

I got a rumor that now it has changed to Sentra Sudirman/Astra and 30% has HongkongLand
and the public plaza has been changed to a 5-floor mall


----------



## JR1704RSD

Monas & Jakarta Skyline From National Library


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres The NewTown 2


----------



## andreallbertaries

Delete --


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Central Benhill 200m, 46fl















Old render ⬇








New render ⬇


----------



## andreallbertaries

Site Diamond Tower


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres IMS


----------



## andreallbertaries

Site CW tower 4


----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## eurico

Park Hyatt Hotel Jakarta











__
http://instagr.am/p/CfoW5wZJFRf/


----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## A Chicagoan

andreallbertaries said:


> View attachment 3463899


Awesome photo, but please provide a link to the site where you found it, or say that you took it yourself.


----------



## flowercity

Menara jakarta


----------



## flowercity

Menara mandiri slipi


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres IMS


----------



## andreallbertaries

pict by OnePointOuw


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Mandiri IT Tower


----------



## andreallbertaries

Pict by yusron motret


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres IMS
Pict by David Kusnadi


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Mori Building
Pict by Terbanginlah


----------



## theaddyy

Ada yang tau, ini proyek apa yah? lokasi belakang DINAS Pendidikan DKI, Jl. Gatot Subroto, Ada TC nya Tata Mulia.


----------



## andreallbertaries

NT Tower , 42FL Office (Underconstruction)


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Branz Mega Kuningan


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres NT tower , 42FL Office


----------



## andreallbertaries

CBD PIK2


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres SQ phase 2


----------



## mamakyandi362

Jakarta Tower of


----------



## andreallbertaries




----------



## andreallbertaries

Site Oasis Central Sudirman


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Menara Jakarta


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Indonesia One


----------



## andreallbertaries

Project New building in PIK
(Status Approved)


----------



## andreallbertaries

Progres Antasari place


----------



## andreallbertaries

_progres Newtown 2















_


----------



## andreallbertaries

Danareksa building 100% completed


----------



## andreallbertaries

SKK Migas










https://www.telkomproperty.co.id/



Site


----------



## andreallbertaries

UIC Tower 200m+ x 2


----------



## andreallbertaries

*Broadway Manhattan of Jakarta


https://sultangroup.co.id/






























*


----------



## doryyeltec

andreallbertaries said:


> *Broadway Manhattan of Jakarta
> 
> 
> https://sultangroup.co.id/
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313898
> View attachment 4313900
> View attachment 4313904
> View attachment 4313905
> *


That looks pretty high, it seems to exceed 250m. I wonder what is the exact height.


----------



## andreallbertaries

doryyeltec said:


> Keliatan tinggi ya, mungkin diatas 250m. Persisnya berapa ya kira2?


please speak in English because this is an international forum !!!


----------



## JR1704RSD

New PGN Office Project





> Located near the National Monument, Jakarta, the site of The New PGN Office project is super strategic! Basic design of this project was made by PDW Architect
> 
> We apply sustainable technologies to building designs. The facade is grounded and able to create a healthy microclimate. It is made dynamic and has green pockets on the balcony to produce good air circulation.
> 
> The elements on the façade are made using the concept of stacking bricks which reflects PGN's dynamic identity and can adapt to the times.
> 
> The accessibility of the building is also made friendly for pedestrians, disabled people, and also for vehicles. It is designed with the concept of open space for the public that integrated with green open spaces.
> 
> It is hoped that the design and features implemented in this building will become PGN's identity as a leading company in implementing sustainable energy.


----------



## JR1704RSD

Kartika Square 

 



> Located in Kebayoran, Jakarta, this building is expected to become a new workplace and public space in the Kebayoran area. With a strategic position, the architecture of this building is designed with a unique and eye-catching facade approach in order to attract people's attention.
> 
> This building is formed with the concept of tropical and serene spaces, combined with smart living and healthy lifestyle, and equipped with transit oriented development (TOD) facilities.
> 
> The shape of the building is made of curvy shapes to respond to the corner of the site. Then, in the ground will added public space to add a new open space as a stopover around TOD.
> 
> In this building there is also a secondary facade that functions as sun shading and forms the face of the building. For finishing touch, it will added a façade texture with toothed modules so that the face of the building looks more textured.
> 
> Every corner is designed in detail so it's not only aesthetically beautiful, but also functions op timally.



Site Project view from Kebayoran Station 

View attachment 3699945


----------

